# Voter ID -- Yay or Nay?



## karen2835 (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry guys, I did a search and I didn't see a recent topic so sorry if this is a recent repeat...........what's the problem?

I agree.............we should have to prove who we are when we are participating in something so important as a Presidential (or any political positioin) Nomination. 

There's so much fraud in just about everything where the government is concerned (and I'm not saying, in this case, that it's on the side of the government)......as in say, people cashing social security checks that were meant for a family member who passed away in the past 6 months or so (and SSI hasn't caught on to it yet), people collecting welfare benefits when they're not 'legally' entitled to do so (lying on their applications, which is all too common).

And it's not just for 'fraud' reasons. Isn't there some sort of 'vagrancy law' where you should always be able to prove who you are should you be approached by a law official in the middle of the night, or anytime really.

Yes I know it's hard for some senior citizens to get around to get things done but if the campaign supporters can find a way to 'get them to the poles', they sure as hell can find a way to get them to get a Photo ID?

I don't see how it would be infringing on our 'right to privacy' if we are made to get Photo ID's......hell in Maryland, I've had to show my driver's license every time I've ever went to vote. I thought that was the 'norm'.??


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Perhaps getting identification in the eastern states is easily accomplished due to convenient location of state offices. In many of the western U.S states, getting a driver's license or ID card at the nearest state office can require a trip upwards of 100 miles. State budgets are tight and the need to cut operating costs resulted in the closing of facilities serving small towns.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

I had to show an ID at Walmart to buy cold meds yesterday. All this nonsense about how difficult it can be to get an ID is just that -- NONSENSE. We should have to prove we are who we say we are with a picture ID.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello, how can you get Food Stamps, Disability, driver's license, bank account, pay a vet with a check, get electricity, phone,.......
without an ID? If they can get welfare, they can get an id.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello, how can you get Food Stamps, Disability, driver's license, bank account, pay a vet with a check, get electricity, phone,.......
> without an ID? If they can get welfare, they can get an id.


Amen! I have to show my ID in New York State for everything except voting - how stupid is that? If we are a the grocery store and my husband decides to buy beer, I have to show my ID also. I have to show ID to cash a check, pick my grandkids up at school and visit someone at the hospital, but NOT to vote! Crazy!!! Paula


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Showing ID of any kind ONLY becomes a problem when one is going to vote. Any other time, it is JUST required.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Wrong,

Can't get on a plane, can't return to the US without a passport, even Canada. So it is a requirement. When voting you are voting as your right, you are not required to do so. Therefore when you choose to vote you choose to prove who you are. Nothing more nothing less


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

If someone voted in your name first, and you went into vote you would not be allowed. That is fraud.

And may I remind you that there is woman from Maryland that had to resign from running for state office because she was registered and voted in Maryland and Florida for years. She just resigned last week. HUMMMMMM would you consider fraud, or just another Democratic politician making a boo boo?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

My bad obnoxious comment was in agreement with Grandmapaula's comment that it's crazy she has to show her ID for everything but voting.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Helga Zr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


The fraud came in when and I am just stating what I know happen in SC when President Obama was elected and some of the opposition were claiming that people were voting using dead voters registration cards and SS ID , also they were saying that people were going to nursing homes and getting patients there who shall we say were unable to know what they were doing to vote for him, I had a woman in my church who claimed she saw that happen, which I told her that if that were true she should have reported it to the police and also to the management . I ask the head of one of our largest nursing places and was told it would be a federal offence as it should be, He also told me that patients could vote if the were of sound mind and the request was made either by the patient or a family member ..no one could just walk in and go bed to bed to get them to vote for anyone they never did find any proof of either ..
Never have understood how someone could keep getting SS and welfare check when someone had died, unless they buried them and didn't have a funeral cause at least as far as I know the funeral homes are required to report the death to SS and welfare..Did hear of one person that put their mother in the freezer and continued to collect SS from her name..Any how ..If any of the fraud happen here it didn't work cause McCain carried SC

This again is what was reportedly happen here I see no problem in Photo ID to vote but there has to be enough time to get all registered voters done and groups should be required to help the older folks and disabled voters also those with out transportation those were the main complaints I have heard of.. I am sure it would be a big undertaking but there could be volunteers and agencies, churches they are on every corner here they even vote at ours ..maybe even do that while they are voting 
Again I say this is just what I know...


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


There has been MANY cases in my area where people are aware that deceased voters are still on the rolls.
They just sign the name and continue on with the next one.
Showing up at the polls at different times, wearing different clothes.
Who is actually going to verify signatures on the spot?

It is only discovered after the fact and weeks/months down the road.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


Here, in Liberal/Dem, Massachusetts I simply give my name and am handed a ballot. So, I can give my neighbors name and Street name and get to vote for them or any other person I can say the name and corresponding street name. The potential for fraud is enormous and well exploited by the Dems.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Forgot to Vote! Yes, voter ID must be a requirement/law if you want to vote.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree. Show your ID or go home.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????
> ...


They don't require you to show your voter regestration card? If not then that is fraud and not just on the side of the people showing up to vote over and over and how do they know that thier nieghbor will not come to vote and how do they know what names are on the roll I would so report this to the FBI


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????
> ...


Sounds like you need to move or in the least run for office..just saying..


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

To the Feebies? Please, like anything would happen there. Holder wouldn't protect women from attacks and intimidation from The New Black Panthers, what chance would your complaint have............as much as Obama quitting fund raising instead of running our country


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

nannykints said:


> They don't require you to show your voter regestration card? If not then that is fraud and not just on the side of the people showing up to vote over and over and how do they know that thier nieghbor will not come to vote and how do they know what names are on the roll I would so report this to the FBI


I not only don't show a voter registration card, but I'm also not asked to show any kind of identification. I simply tell them a name and a street name and am handed a ballot.

Dead people vote, illegal immigrants vote, pets and dead pets vote, people vote in other names and let's not mention the people paid and bussed in to vote in place of someone else.

Fun, isn't it? You don't really ever know if you've won an election or just simply had more fraud in your favor than the other candidate.


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

joe somma said:


> I just talked to a pole worker in my town. She said they are not allowed to write in the book when a voter has died. At one time they could.
> 
> For the areas, where the distance is great, why not have a mobile ID truck. It could visit on schedules so the local people would not have to travel.
> 
> Having a picture ID to vote is only common sense.


Agreed it needs to be accessible to all people Republicans and Democrats and any other any one who is registered to vote and meets the requirements


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

OK thanks for all the answers ,,now i have one more question
..Electoral College..
do we actually really vote for president ,,does the peoples vote count ..you take Oklahoma it is considered a Red State and will go to Romney even if most people would vote for Obama ..how can that be ??


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

Cherf said:


> nannykins said:
> 
> 
> > They don't require you to show your voter registration card? If not then that is fraud and not just on the side of the people showing up to vote over and over and how do they know that their neighbor will not come to vote and how do they know what names are on the roll I would so report this to the FBI
> ...


No it would not be fun.... Report it it is your American duty to do so....that is if you want you state to get its fair share of votes for Romney..


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

nannykints said:


> Agreed it needs to be accessible to all people Republicans and Democrats and any other any one who is registered to vote and meets the requirements


It already is! Voters can send in ballots about 30 days prior the the election. That is done by mail so the voter doesn't have to drive anywhere. Forms for voting, thanks to Elizabeth Warren, who is running for Senator in MASS, had the Comm of Mass, send out voter ballots to all those who receive Welfare.

What is wrong with that you ask? Well, illegal for one. Warren is a Dem and used the welfare address list to make those on welfare believe they wouldn't continue to receive their welfare checks unless they re-upped by signing the voter registration form.

The recipients were told how to fill out the registration form by an example, which, of course, showed how to register as a Democrat. Scott Brown, the Rep running against her, has asked the state of MA to sue since using the state funds in that way is illegal.

No problem for Elizabeth - her daughter is a lawyer for the state; brilliant!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The Electoral College was created by the Founding Fathers to stop mob rule voting. They feared voter fraud, so this was to help that.

I think it has only been a handful of times that it did not work. It only doesn't happen is when the person wins more electoral college votes by eaking out a slim majority in a lot of states, but may have lost some states by huge margins. 
So the popular vote does not win. If you win Oklahoma by one vote, you get all the e.c. votes. If you win Oklahoma by a landslide of 90%, you still get the e.c. votes, but no bonus points for the landslide

If more people in Oklahoma vote for Obama, then Obama gets all the Electoral College votes.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

nannykints said:


> No it would not be fun.... Report it it is your American duty to do so....that is if you want you state to get its fair share of votes for Romney..


Impossible, nannykints Report to whom? Mass has been the Kennedy state and blue state FOREVER and that will never change. I cannot believe that Republican Romney ever got voted into this state! He did a fantastic job even though both houses in the State govt were Democrats through and through.

The State finally, made me proud, when Rep Scott Brown took Ted Kennedy's seat after his death in a special election in 2010.

However, now Brown has to perform a 2nd miracle to get re-elected for his next term.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

lovethelake said:


> The Electoral College was created by the Founding Fathers to stop mob rule voting. They feared voter fraud, so this was to help that.
> 
> I think it has only been a handful of times that it did not work. It only doesn't happen is when the person wins more electoral college votes by eaking out a slim majority in a lot of states, but may have lost some states by huge margins.
> So the popular vote does not win. If you win Oklahoma by one vote, you get all the e.c. votes. If you win Oklahoma by a landslide of 90%, you still get the e.c. votes, but no bonus points for the landslide
> ...


ok now i understand thanks..now i can go back to knitting and forget about politics for a while LOLOL


----------



## nannykints (Jul 7, 2011)

I am a regesterd Republican but do not always vote that way..you don't have to if you don't want to ..I guess everybody in your state of Mass doesn't feel that way or it would not be Blue... Florida was red before last year and it turned Blue and a Jeb Bush was govener..


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

nannykints said:


> I am a regesterd Republican but do not always vote that way..you don't have to if you don't want to ..I guess everybody in your state of Mass doesn't feel that way or it would not be Blue... Florida was red before last year and it turned Blue and a Jeb Bush was govener..


Not doubt, a majority of Dems voted for both Romney and Brown. However, if you follow the state's history, you can count on Blue from Mass!


----------



## jnwynn (Feb 7, 2012)

I used to be a no, no ID person, then my daughter died two years ago. After I got back home from closing up her home and giving her items to different charities four weeks later, I notice that her old landlord had sent me a package. In it was some of the mail that came to her home while he was getting it ready to be shown and rented to to someone else. Among it was a voter registration card for her. She and I had discussed her getting registered to vote the day before she died. She told me she wasn't the kind of person to stay informed on the issues and so wasn't going to register she just wasn't interested. So I called the registrar in the state she had resided to inform them she had died. Found out that she "had registered two weeks after she died." I had suspected this since the card was as democrat and all her statements had led me to believe she would have been either independent or Republican. Now there is no way she registered two weeks after she died is there?

So now I"m hell yes, if I have to show flipping ID to get cold meds, get a library card, pay bills, and even when I use my unsigned credit card, the by golly folks should have to show ID to vote.

YMMV

Jane


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Cherf said:


> nannykints said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed it needs to be accessible to all people Republicans and Democrats and any other any one who is registered to vote and meets the requirements
> ...


Interesting, Cherf. I hadn't heard about this before so decided to look it up. Here's a link to the article I found from the Boston Globe: http://articles.boston.com/2012-08-09/news/33101267_1_voter-registration-motor-voter-law-welfare-recipients It does look like registration drives for welfare recipients have been a matter of some controversy in quite a few states. I never knew.

As a contrast, I offer my own state of Washington. Here, our entire election is now by mail-in ballot. I haven't been to the polls in several years. There are a few places where one can vote on election day or drop off your mail-in ballot, mostly at the county courthouses, but the only ID required is my signature on the ballot envelope attesting that I am the person I say I am.

It is fascinating how much the rules vary from state to state, that's for sure.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> e]
> 
> Interesting, Cherf. I hadn't heard about this before so decided to look it up. Here's a link to the article I found from the Boston Globe: http://articles.boston.com/2012-08-09/news/33101267_1_voter-registration-motor-voter-law-welfare-recipients It does look like registration drives for welfare recipients have been a matter of some controversy in quite a few states. I never knew.
> 
> ...


Hi Katy, Thanks for your interest and response. BTW you should know the Boston Globe is one of the most HIGHLY Democratic papers going. Actually, going down the tubes, to be more exact. Surprisingly, even the Globe, admitted the illegal tactics Warren employed.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, ID should be shown when voting. I am always asked for ID at my bank of 25 years, and many other transactions. I am a senior citizen and I have had a picture ID for many years. It is not difficult for someone to get an ID. They are just making excuses or are lazy. And if they can get seniors to the polls, they can make arrangements to get them an ID. How about setting something up at senior centers? And if you are here illegaly, you do not have the privelege to vote.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Hi Katy, Thanks for your interest and response. BTW you should know the Boston Globe is one of the most HIGHLY Democratic papers going. Actually, going down the tubes, to be more exact. Surprisingly, even the Globe, admitted the illegal tactics Warren employed.


Hadn't thought about that part, Cherf. :lol: I've never been to MA but recognized the Globe name as a "known" paper - as opposed to somebody's weekly blog, or some such.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Katy, Thanks for your interest and response. BTW you should know the Boston Globe is one of the most HIGHLY Democratic papers going. Actually, going down the tubes, to be more exact. Surprisingly, even the Globe, admitted the illegal tactics Warren employed.
> ...


The Globe used to be somewhat level to each side. However, for probably the last 25 years, it is highly liberal. Their subscriptions are so low they beg people to subscribe. The company has gone under and saved several times with new ownership. It has no competition except the Boston Herald which is somewhat better about staying in the middle of the road with no obvious bias. I don't read either paper!


----------



## BL44 (Jan 25, 2011)

We had to show a photo id this time but up until this year we just told our names. But then we're in a small state and our town isn't all that big either. They did a study and no voter fraud here. Having an id would stop dead people from voting but there is no where on my drivers license that says if I'm an illegal or not so what;s to stop them from voting?


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Years ago we had to show ID to vote. I don't know when that changed, but it seemed logical to me. I think it should be required.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


It comes from someone else voting in your name. If a person is not responsible enough to register to vote then they are not responsible enough to vote. Why do people have to be taken by the hand like babies into registering. If it is important to them they will register. This only benefits one particular party. The party of irresponsible people.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

They don't require you to show your voter regestration card? If not then that is fraud and not just on the side of the people showing up to vote over and over and how do they know that thier nieghbor will not come to vote and how do they know what names are on the roll I would so report this to the FBI[/quote]

It is not fraud if that particular state does not require a voter registration card. 
Various states ARE doing this. They have passed a law that nothing other than a signature is needed to vote. If you went in to vote and they said " you have already voted" what could you do about it. Think about it.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> OK thanks for all the answers ,,now i have one more question
> ..Electoral College..
> do we actually really vote for president ,,does the peoples vote count ..you take Oklahoma it is considered a Red State and will go to Romney even if most people would vote for Obama ..how can that be ??


I agree that votes should be counted rather than the electoral college being used but, there are states that will go to Obama even if the majority votes for Romney. It goes both ways. There have been Presidents voted in even if the majority voted for the other guy. Not right.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Absolutely should have to show an ID to vote!


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes most definitely you must show your ID, my father is 94 years old, he cannot drive anymore but he had my mom take him to motor vehicle so he could get his ID card...I mean really if he can do it having a hard time walking , he can hardly see and can hardly hear why can't everyone else! No excuses!!!


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

At some great expense to our State, which is sinking in debt, our Governor (he of the Medicaid fraud) decided that he would tackle illegal voters. After a year of exhaustive searches, figurative hills to climb to prove one could vote, they found that there were not enough "illegally-registered" voters to make it worth while. It's hard enough in this country to get people to vote to begin with (the percentage of people who actually vote in this country is abysmal). Get a grip, folks.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

I have to show ID to enter the town dump but not to vote - go figure. This year the town did ask for ID and that's a good thing.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

But Florida did find out that a (woman) candidate in Maryland was registered and voted in both Maryland and Florida for years. So if for no other reason we got rid of one crooked politician


----------



## gracemd (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree! Undocumented Dems and the deceased vote quite regularly in elections. If you have to show an ID to buy cold meds, what is the big deal to show one to vote. Vote fraud is rampant in some states.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

amen to that!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes you should require ID -when you need to show Id to get a cold medicine or go on a plane or cash a check or visit the Drs office I don't hear any complain about it So on something as important as voting someone for the highest office in the land for 4 years yes you should be happy to comply with showing id--I read to get into the Dem.Convention folks had to show id soo----- it follows if they had to be id'd why not voters If you are legal and have nothing to hide what's the problem??? I cannot imagine folks have lived without id until now after all they must have been asked for id somewhere along the line


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I have to show ID anywhere I go that I am not known and sometimes even then. If I have to do it, I don't see why any one else should fuss about ahowing it. What are they trying to hide?


----------



## WelshWooly (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm UK born raised and still living and I am astonished that you are not asked for id. To vote in any election, national and local, here you have to first register as an elector, it's compulsory and you can be fined if you don't( a law that I have never known to be enforced). At election time you are sent a voting card you have to take with you to the polling station stated on the card. If you don't have taken it you can't vote,though if you have to give proof of who you are, driving licence, passport,bus pass for the over 60s, some thing with your photograph on, and they can find your name on the voting list you are usually allowed. Can you just walk in to any voting station and just vote? Even in countries whose people are barely literate let alone democratic, there is at least an attempt to stop multiple voting by indelibley marking the hand of those who have voted.


----------



## Auntie L (Aug 16, 2012)

yes ID to vote

you can't buy a house, car, get a job, cash a check, use your credit card, enroll kids in school, buy an airline ticket, I even had to show photo ID at the dentist! Check in at the hospital on an on.
We live in FL and we have photo ID! I think it's great. I think every voter in the United States should have a photo ID to vote.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

To me, it seems to a problem that doesn't exist or perhaps a situation that isn't widespread or prevalent enough to be an actual problem. Both the intent and consequences seem to be the disenfranchisement of the poor and elderly.

You have to prove your identity and residence when you register to vote. Why is that no longer sufficient?


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

YES ID or get out of town!!!!JMHO

I need ID to return yarn to Michaels!!!!
Linda


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone who is posting ''slams'' at one party or the other on this thread ever worked as an election judge?

If you haven't, try it. Judges or poll workers are required to take training in Ohio and, I assume, in most states before serving. The four workers at each precinct are evenly divided between the major parties and are there to balance one another. Here in Ohio, anyone who wants to can inform the Board of Elections that they wish to observe a polling place to ascertain whether the rules are being followed.

In our small community we have 3 precincts but not every worker knows everyone in their precinct by name and face. In the past there had been supposed wide-spread cases of voting abuse. A number of years ago, it was decided that photo ID must be presented to the signature book worker before proceeding through the process. There were no snags or objections raised by anyone in the 2 precincts I served in or observed.

Our Board makes every effort to provide the voter with the opportunity to cast his/her ballot. Even if the poll workers are not certain that a voter is in the proper place to legally cast the ballot. Sometimes that has to be sorted out when there is time and staff to discover if the voter has voted elsewhere, even by absentee ballot, in another precinct. The unacceptable ballot will be cast out of the counting.

In Ohio, the final, official ballot is not legally required to be verified for a number of days (maybe 10 or more?) after the polls are closed to voters. Whatever that count is becomes the legal count of record. It is not until the ballots are all returned to the Board that absentee ballots, over-seas ballots from military and civilian American voters can be counted as well as the votes cast locally.

I can imagine that in larger communities would have an even greater need to see photo IDs.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

lets just put it this way if you don't really like it then to me you have something to hide. You have to show ID to write a check whats the big deal..oh I know your here when you shouldn't be..well there's the door.


----------



## cow-girl (Oct 17, 2011)

Widespread "voter" fraud is the basis for the new "voter ID" laws which
are being pushed, and although in rare cases has voter fraud been proved,
only states with Republican legislatures continue to push for such laws. By
doing so, they know that a large block of Democratic voters would be
blocked from voting, just as in Pennsylvania where the Republican
official admitted that to be true. We should be pushing to have all legal
citizens show their support for democracy by voting, and current ID has
been sufficient for years. Don't add extra burdens to do so.


----------



## HautMoni (Aug 15, 2012)

My mother was born in the early 1920s when births were not always recorded. My mother had difficulty getting identification because she did not have a birth certificate. She had to use her baptismal records and have two non-family members testify as to her birth in order to get identification. The new homeland security laws have made it much more difficult to get identification and many elders are struggling to get social security and other services because they don't have 'proper' identification. Although they have voted for years, they are now losing their ability to participate in the American political process. We are used to having and using identification, but it is a real issue for many older Americans.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

gracemd said:


> I agree! Undocumented Dems and the deceased vote quite regularly in elections. If you have to show an ID to buy cold meds, what is the big deal to show one to vote. Vote fraud is rampant in some states.


Are there any undocumented Republican? Or is that a title for Democrates only? I'm sure the deceased voters are Dems too! Is that correct?


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

I live in a very small community in North central Fl. Lived here since 1977- I go to the polls and everyone says "Hi Frances"
-and then "I need to see some ID!" Florida requires picture ID to vote. But they also will issue an ID card for non drivers. They do not accept a voter registration card for ID. Personally,
I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello, how can you get Food Stamps, Disability, driver's license, bank account, pay a vet with a check, get electricity, phone,.......
> without an ID? If they can get welfare, they can get an id.


I totally agree. Only people with something to hide do Not want to show an ID


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wrong,
> 
> Can't get on a plane, can't return to the US without a passport, even Canada. So it is a requirement. When voting you are voting as your right, you are not required to do so. Therefore when you choose to vote you choose to prove who you are. Nothing more nothing less


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

jan m said:


> To me, it seems to a problem that doesn't exist or perhaps a situation that isn't widespread or prevalent enough to be an actual problem. Both the intent and consequences seem to be the disenfranchisement of the poor and elderly.
> 
> You have to prove your identity and residence when you register to vote. Why is that no longer sufficient?


Because when dead or illegals vote that is a major problem


----------



## knittingknurse (Oct 29, 2011)

There was recently a story in the news here in South Texas (where voter fraud is rampant) about a young woman from San Antonio who went to Washington DC to testify that she could not get to the local DPS office to get an ID. I find it astounding and ridiculous that she could make it to DC, but not down to the local DPS. 
The bank would not let me deposit a payroll check last week because I left my driver's license at home. I did not even ask for any cash back. This world is upside down.


----------



## 5rhode (Jun 21, 2012)

GOP's fictional voter fraud charges aim to keep Democrats from voting
By Juan Williams
Published August 03, 2012
FoxNews.com
At a recent meeting of the Pennsylvania GOP State Committee, the top Republican in the state House of Representatives, Mike Turzai, declared that a new requirement for voters to show identification with a photograph on it is going to allow Gov. [Mitt] Romney to win the state of Pennsylvania. He drew wild applause from Republicans in the crowd.
The new law being referred to won approval under the states Republican Governor Tom Corbett and the GOP majority in the state legislature.
The result is that 9.2 percent of the states 8.2 million voters are suddenly at risk of losing their right to vote. Eighteen percent of the registered voters in Philadelphia do not have government issued photographic identification. 
That means they wont be able to vote.
According to a July report from the Pennsylvania Secretary of the Commonwealth, more than 758,000 voters statewide do not have the necessary photo identification cards issued by the State Department of Transportation. President Obama won the state by about 600,000 votes in 2008.
A suit to block the new law  by the American Civil Liberties Union  has been filed on behalf of a 93-year-old great grandmother who has voted in nearly every election for the past 60 years but who is unable to obtain the photo ID necessary for her to vote this year.
In response to the ACLU suit Pennsylvania officials admitted in court documents that they do not have one shred of evidence of significant voter fraud in the state.

There have been no investigations of prosecutions of in-person voter fraud in Pennsylvania; and the parties do not have direct personal knowledge of any such investigations or prosecutions in other states, according to official state papers sent to the court.
But when Pennsylvanias Republican made the case for the new law they did not say that. They instead followed a script being used by Republicans nationally and claimed that the identification laws are necessary to prevent voter fraud.
Let me offer an analogy:
What is going on here is that the GOP is yelling Fire when there is no fire. Their goal is to reduce the number of Democrats casting ballots in the November election. The GOP has created a fictional controversy about voter fraud to hide the reality of efforts to suppress likely Democratic voters.
In this falls presidential election the elimination of a few thousand Democrats from voting booths could determine which candidate gets the Keystone States 20 electoral votes and the potentially the presidency.
The latest Quinnipiac poll gives President Obama an 11 percent lead over Romney in Pennsylvania. But depressing the number of Democrats voting is a sure technique for wiping out that lead.
The Republican search for evidence of voter fraud has increased since the razor close 2000 election. That is when higher percentages of young people, minorities and first generation immigrants  all likely Democratic voters  began to make it hard for Republicans to win national elections.
The George W. Bush administrations controversial firing of US Attorneys was rooted in their upset that Republican appointees said they could not find evidence of significant voter fraud to prosecute.
In 2007 a New York Times story on the Bush Justice Departments effort to find and punish voter fraud reported that the Justice Department has turned up virtually no evidence of any organized effort to skew federal elections, according to court records and interviews. The reporters found: Republican activists have repeatedly said fraud is so widespread that it has corrupted the political process. But the reporters concluded that after five years only 86 people in the whole nation had been convicted and most of those involved misunderstandings of the rules, not intentional fraud.
Similar investigations of claims of voter fraud by GOP officials in Wisconsin, Kansas and South Carolina have also uncovered mistakes, such as bad data at the department of motor vehicles, but no evidence of fraud.
The failure to find evidence of voter fraud has not stopped this Republican charade.
Sixteen states, all with Republican controlled state legislatures, have passed these restrictive new voting laws since 2011. These include battleground states like Ohio, Florida, Virginia, Wisconsin and New Hampshire.
The Brennan Center for Justice at New York University estimates that more than 5 million Americans could be prevented from voting this November. They estimate that one in ten Americans do not have the necessary identification.

Their latest Brennan report shows that more than 10 million eligible voters live more than 10 miles from their nearest state ID-issuing office. Many of these voters do not have public transportation readily available to them and many of the offices that issue the IDs are only open during weekdays for limited hours when most people are working.
The report also says that copies of birth certificates needed to get these ID scans cost between as much as $25. It shows how marriage licenses, which are required for women whose birth certificates only show their maiden name, can cost up to $20. Adjusted for inflation, those fees are more than the poll tax in many Southern states during the Jim Crow era. Poll taxes have historically been used to disenfranchise minorities and poor people.
As the executive summary for the most recent Brennan report state The result is plain, Voter ID laws will make it harder for hundreds of thousands of poor Americans to vote. They place a serious burden on a core constitutional right that should be universally available to every American citizen.
No matter our politics, Americans must be vigilant in fighting brazen, ugly attempts to take it away from any citizen.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/08/03/gop-fictional-voter-fraud-charges-aim-to-keeping-democrats-from-voting/#ixzz26RfpC3hW


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm torn between telling myself to keep out of this and making a contribution.

RECENTLY, an insurance company informed me that the Social Security Admin had just told them that my husband had passed. Well, yeah... like he died in Florida 23 YEARS ago! There had been a squabble on the news about huge numbers of FL illegals voting and since he was registered Democrat, I had occasionally wondered over two DECADES whether his name had been removed from the polls (because of DEAD people voting for endless years).

Two things happened to me: 

A visiting FL woman in my Silver Sneakers class mentioned the illegals and I said ANYone who isn't native born or naturalized shouldn't be allowed to vote and another woman YELLED at me for more than a minute, quoting numbers out of the blue and screaming that "those poor people WORK HARD and PAY TAXES HERE so they should be allowed to vote." To heck with obeying the law, I guess. And to heck with me - I was AGREEING with the FL woman and she didn't get yelled at - plus, I too have a right to free speech... well, most of the time.

That bothered me so I decided to check with FL to see if he was still on the rolls and couldn't find a way to do it. The rules of any gov't office I found requires you to reveal your personal data which they tell you will be made public. Since I previously found out on the Unclaimed Money site that there are TWELVE of me (copies, I presume) in Fort Pierce and I've been back in NE for more than a decade now, I really don't want to do that! I thought I'd be doing them a favor but then... when I got the first ($300.) water bill after we moved there I thought it was a clerical error and called to ask for the rate. She told me if I thought my bill was too high, I should go shower with my neighbor across the street, laughed and hung up on me and a couple years later when I called the electric company to question someone changing the 7 on my check to a 9, the woman told me they do that all the time and insinuated that I was STUPID because I didn't know they HAD to balance. I told her the next time they decided to rip me off for $20, be smart enough NOT to overwrite my black ink with blue and to make sure the $20 got credited to my next bill. It was. 

My point is you have to watch everything, including what comes out of your mouth.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

cow-girl said:


> Widespread "voter" fraud is the basis for the new "voter ID" laws which
> are being pushed, and although in rare cases has voter fraud been proved,
> only states with Republican legislatures continue to push for such laws. By
> doing so, they know that a large block of Democratic voters would be
> ...


When reports of 1.8 million dead or illegals are reported to have voted in the last election that is a major problem. 
They need it for food stamps so they can need it to vote also
Why are the democrates trying to block it? What do they have to hide


----------



## 5rhode (Jun 21, 2012)

5rhode said:


> GOP's fictional voter fraud charges aim to keep Democrats from voting
> By Juan Williams
> Published August 03, 2012
> FoxNews.com
> ...


Interesting when you actually can refer to facts...It has been well documented what a hoax the voter fraud issue is - tackle real issues instead created problems.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Absolutely should have to show ID, like it has been said, have to show ID for many other things, voting is definetly top of the list for ID


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> At some great expense to our State, which is sinking in debt, our Governor (he of the Medicaid fraud) decided that he would tackle illegal voters. After a year of exhaustive searches, figurative hills to climb to prove one could vote, they found that there were not enough "illegally-registered" voters to make it worth while. It's hard enough in this country to get people to vote to begin with (the percentage of people who actually vote in this country is abysmal). Get a grip, folks.


BUT if people are not interested in voting, why should they. Most would be just voting for the candidate who will give them the most perks, handouts anyway.


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

Voter ID required? ABSOLUTELY!!! Could not agree more!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

WelshWooly said:


> I'm UK born raised and still living and I am astonished that you are not asked for id. To vote in any election, national and local, here you have to first register as an elector, it's compulsory and you can be fined if you don't( a law that I have never known to be enforced). At election time you are sent a voting card you have to take with you to the polling station stated on the card. If you don't have taken it you can't vote,though if you have to give proof of who you are, driving licence, passport,bus pass for the over 60s, some thing with your photograph on, and they can find your name on the voting list you are usually allowed. Can you just walk in to any voting station and just vote? Even in countries whose people are barely literate let alone democratic, there is at least an attempt to stop multiple voting by indelibley marking the hand of those who have voted.


Be glad your country is still in tact. Our country is on it's way out. Thought I would not live to see it but it is happening so fast. So many people with their heads in the sand.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


There is no voting fraud. It is a bogus argument which is the fraud itself. Voter ID is a gimmick to keep people who tend to be disenfranchised from voting. All the statistics show there is no voter fraud no matter how many claims are made by the right wing in this country. On rare occasions a mistake may get made, but that is not fraud but a bureaucratic event which can always happen in anything no matter how much paper work your produce.

What is critical about the ID is that statistics show it will prevent many people of color and poor people from voting and those people tend to vote Democratic. Thus, is is a politcal game with a sinister motive.

Where we do see voter fraud is with the electronic voting machines. And this fraud is not from the voters, but from those who manage the machines. It is how one company could promise to deliver the vote to Bush 8 yrs ago. Electronic machines can be manipulated from a long distance away. They are also not safe on the voting site as people from the company can do maintenance and control how the votes are registered. This is the crime in voting.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Not expressing an opinion here as I'm not interested in jumping into the fray, however, just wondering...what address can the homeless use to get their picture ID? Hate to think of all those Vietnam vets (and probably many more from more recent wars) that live on the streets not being able to vote.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

5rhode, you are stating that if you are poor, you are a Democrat, rather presumuous of you. That article is so bias. I live in PA and have no problem showing my ID when I vote. And like it has been said, amazing how people can get documentation when they want government assistance.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I also would note that people who have served prison time cannot vote in most states. However, once someone does their time in any other country, they get out and become full fledged citizens of their country with voting rights. Only in the US where poor people and people of color are used to fill jails, are they denied the right to vote when released. And even when a state has a process for regaining this right, it is almost impossible to get the state to follow its own rules.

Tell me, should homeless people be denied the right to vote? Since when is it a crime to be poor? If someone does not have a permanent address, what does that have to do with their right to a vote?

Voting in the US is supposed to be a cherished right, but it is one that was hard fought for women and people of color and landless folk but we still have not got the security of that freedom. Voter ID is just another tactic to deny people this right.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I am not against being required to show ID to vote. However, to make it fair to everyone, it should start with the 2016 election so everyone has time to get the required ID. To make this a requirement right before the election isn't fair, and would deny too many people the right to vote in November.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with showing your ID not matter what or where you are doing or buying. A friends dtr. had a young woman visiting her, she tore several checks out of the dtrs check book laying on the table. Went to local store and bought almost 100$ worth of stuff. Clerk knew who this woman was and ask, this isn't your name on this check, woman said oh she gave it to me to buy for her and me. Clerk call mang.and checked out it was forged. So, I believe ID's should be looked at. The store now has too look at everyones and I do not mind at all even tho I know all the clerks. (While mang was checking, woman ran out of store, the police picked her up later...) Too many scams out there now, and I believe it will get worse...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Just how many cases of voter fraud has been PROVEN in the USA? I believe it is the Republicans do not want Democrats to vote. I have a voter registration card, that should be enough. It has been enough until Obama became president, what has changed? The only thing that has changed is that we have a President who looks different.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

We have been showing our ID to vote for several years. I do not mind at all, rather show than have someone else say they are me and then vote for the wrong person.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

HooBoy - you just punched one of my buttons! YES you absolutely should have photo ID. As Karen said, if political party workers can get voters to the poll they can get them to the place to obtain an ID. Here in PA there are several ways to get one - you do not necessarily have to go to a License place. For once PA got it right.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

The fact that he looks different is hardly the issue. There are many more "looks different" qualified people that would make wonderful presidents.


----------



## Ms43 (Aug 19, 2012)

The amount of voter fraud is minuscule. All this voter I'd nonsense is to disenfranchise a large block of voters. It costs money to get a photo I'd any the poor don't have it. Many poor and elderly don't have drivers licenses, if you were delivered by a midwife you may not have a valid birth certificate. Many older people can't find theirs or don't have one. It is not a simple thing.


----------



## k2p3-knit on (May 1, 2012)

PA gave notice months ago ID would be required to vote in the presidential elecction. It's been widely publiced in newspapers and TV news. I've gotten several phone messages in the last few months. I drive, have licence, will be voting. The hitch (es) seem to be people who don't have photo drivers licenses or free photo ID issued by the state department of transportation and who don't pay attention to news, don't drive themselves or are in senior housing and no longer drive. Now as election time approaches there's a frenzy and the state hasn't geared up to handle a lot of applications.

I've heard much about voter fraud by both parties, some outright blatant. I agree identification ought to be required. I don't want anyone stealing my vote or fraudulently voting multiple times as different people. I don't understand, in this computer age, why can't the state load computers into a van and go to places where there are a good number of people who need the ID. If Bloodmobile vans can go about the community to collect blood (including senior living places), surely it wouldn't be a hard thing to transport a camera, computer, and the card printer. Before there's a lot of noise about cost, overtime and the state's tight budget, I'd like to suggest a solution. Both parties are raising mega-bucks for endless political ads so it would be money well spent if the state would collect a flat fee from both to fund the extra cost. Same fee, both parties, no political conflict. More voters.


----------



## catrocky (Apr 30, 2012)

I have been an election judge for a number of years here in Texas. You have to attend a training session each year. 

I personally have never seen a case that could be voter fraud.
Voters must submit either their voter registration card or another form of id that has their name and address. It must match the voter list.

If it does not then they are allowed to vote a paper "provisional" ballot. They are notified that if they give fraudulent information they could be prosecuted. These ballots are not counted election night. They are each looked at individually to see if the voter is legally able to vote in that precinct. If everything is okay and they just were overlooked on the voter list then their vote is counted in the final count which comes out several days later.

As an election judge I am much more concerned with the electronic voting machines themselves. There is no way that I as a judge can verify their accuracy. We are at the mercy of the programmers and our county election office.

If there is fraud, it is not illegal aliens, or welfare recipients, it is the machines.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Nay


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

Touche Beckles. I was just about to quit reading all of these posts because according to most on this chat site, it only the Democrats who are dishonest....................don't even get me started!!!! I'll go to a different chat now.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

shepherd said:


> HooBoy - you just punched one of my buttons! YES you absolutely should have photo ID. As Karen said, if political party workers can get voters to the poll they can get them to the place to obtain an ID. Here in PA there are several ways to get one - you do not necessarily have to go to a License place. For once PA got it right.


You are so right. Because of this voting change there will be more fraud. The more poeple find out that they do not have to have any ID there will be more fraud.


----------



## Ms43 (Aug 19, 2012)

You are so wrong. It is not easy to get a picture I'd.if you don't have an I'd to begin with you can't get an I'd. If you want to be picky, why should expatriots be able to vote for president when they chose not to live here?


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I second that!


Ms43 said:


> You are so wrong. It is not easy to get a picture I'd.if you don't have an I'd to begin with you can't get an I'd. If you want to be picky, why should expatriots be able to vote for president when they chose not to live here?


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

How many of our sons, daughters brothers, sisters mothers, fathers and friends have given their lives in order for peoples in other countries the right to vote and some are denied that same right at home?


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

This is under the Chit Chat non knitting area.


flohel said:


> Again I ask Is this a knitting forum? There are so many political forums out there.


----------



## wisjean (Nov 13, 2011)

catrocky said:


> I have been an election judge for a number of years here in Texas. You have to attend a training session each year.
> 
> I personally have never seen a case that could be voter fraud.
> Voters must submit either their voter registration card or another form of id that has their name and address. It must match the voter list.
> ...


AGREE, that's why my husband and I always ask for a paper ballot.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Gee, if we Dems were so heavily exploiting false voting how come we aren't in charge? Could it be the obscene amounts of money spent by the Republicans to flood the airwaves with lies? $75.00 per man, woman and child in Wisconsin to keep Walker. I am more concerned about the electronic voting machines...that is where your fraud is.
Lets get back to tending to our knitting


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

In regard to fraud: the saying in Chicago is vote early and often. Everyone needs an ID to do business in todays world. If it's "too far to go" to get an ID my question would be How far was it to go to register?


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

It's so interesting that the very folks who in the 40s, 50s and 60s would have been most opposed to the notion of a national identity card, who legislated that Social Security numbers could not be used as personal identifiers because that smacked of Soviet-style internal passports, that these more conservative, individualistic folks have gradually become converts to the notion of universal proof of identity.
I've been a poll worker. In my district and wards, most people are recognized by their neighbors and poll workers when they come in to vote.
We do make note of people who have moved, or passed on...not in the signature books, but in direct notes to the local BoE.
It's one thing to be convinced by propagandists that there's widespread voter fraud...it's another thing all together to look at *proof* of allegations. 
I think the poster who noted "If they can get welfare, they can get an id" expresses the real fear...that somehow, people who are poor, naturalized, 'other' are somehow less entitled to vote and more obligated to prove their identity than those of us who are more stably homed, employed, and fed.
The republic has done well for more than 200 years without voter ids...it is a right to vote and there are enough hurdles in place, and a dearth of proven fraud cases to put such an impediment in place--particularly one that hits poorer Americans so hard.
And by the way...you go to the polls to vote...if you had to go the poles, you'd better dress warm.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Voter ID is a necessity because sadly there is a lot of voter fraud. I can't believe that people can't get a photo ID. Are these people housebound? If they can't get out to get a voter ID, how can they get to the polls to vote?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Photo I D's are easy to fake too. If someone is so hellbent on frauding the voting system, a fake ID would be easy enough to do. Yet the photo ID laws would make it difficult for the elderly and poor as previously stated.


grfew said:


> I live in a very small community in North central Fl. Lived here since 1977- I go to the polls and everyone says "Hi Frances"
> -and then "I need to see some ID!" Florida requires picture ID to vote. But they also will issue an ID card for non drivers. They do not accept a voter registration card for ID. Personally,
> I think it is a good idea.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with voter ID, I should think it would benfit both partys.
As for Wisconsin which has been mention, there are cases here of voter fraud. 
On man was so stupid as to vote more than once and was caught. 

So I say yes to ID.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree. In fact I saw a news show where politicians admitted that, as far as they know, there has been hardly any fraud but, that it COULD happen. Puleez......just another way for Big Brother to keep tabs on us. This IS a problem for the poor & the elderly, many elderly people have no way of getting out & then would just not vote. Hmmmm.....maybe this is what they want.


Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Catarry said:


> It's so interesting that the very folks who in the 40s, 50s and 60s would have been most opposed to the notion of a national identity card, who legislated that Social Security numbers could not be used as personal identifiers because that smacked of Soviet-style internal passports, that these more conservative, individualistic folks have gradually become converts to the notion of universal proof of identity.
> I've been a poll worker. In my district and wards, most people are recognized by their neighbors and poll workers when they come in to vote.
> We do make note of people who have moved, or passed on...not in the signature books, but in direct notes to the local BoE.
> It's one thing to be convinced by propagandists that there's widespread voter fraud...it's another thing all together to look at *proof* of allegations.
> ...


The people you mention certainly have the right to vote, as we all do. It's easier for some than others. For some of us, it's a little harder to get the photo. For others, it's a challenge to get to the polls. Either way, if you want to vote, you make the effort.

By the way, the republic isn't doing so well now. Dishonesty has become a way of life, and the people we used to honor and trust have proven to have feet of clay. Voter fraud is wrong, and if photo ID (proving you are who you say you are) helps keeps the process honest, that's good.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

You are assuming people without picture ID are on welfare????


----------



## alpakajake (Sep 14, 2012)

I have worked early voting and elections for many years. I do not see the need for a government or state issued ID. When you register to vote, you go in person and fill out necessary information and are issued a voter's card which you sign. In order to vote, you present the voter's card and the information is used to bring up the information on a computer and an application for ballot is printed. You sign that application stating all information is correct. Your signature on the card and signature on the application for ballot are then checked to see if they match.


----------



## nana618 (Jul 8, 2011)

Yes, show your ID, it's a must!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Who says there is alot of voter fraud? We need to be more concerned about the voting machines, that's where the fraud is. Getting an ID is just one more step for the poor & the elderly (as well as being expensive). In many cases, if it's made too difficult for them they just won't bother to vote. But, of course, that's what many politicians are hoping for.


bonbf3 said:


> Voter ID is a necessity because sadly there is a lot of voter fraud. I can't believe that people can't get a photo ID. Are these people housebound? If they can't get out to get a voter ID, how can they get to the polls to vote?


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

With the many critical issues facing voters today, it is more important than ever that elections are as honest as possible for EVERY point of view. I really can't understand why anyone would resent proving ID. A child cannot enroll in school without ID....I can only assume that reluctant person has something to hide...jj


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

GrandmaJudy said:


> With the many critical issues facing voters today, it is more important than ever that elections are as honest as possible for EVERY point of view. I really can't understand why anyone would resent proving ID. A child cannot enroll in school without ID....I can only assume that reluctant person has something to hide...jj


And that says it all!!!!!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

grfew said:


> I live in a very small community in North central Fl. Lived here since 1977- I go to the polls and everyone says "Hi Frances"
> -and then "I need to see some ID!" Florida requires picture ID to vote. But they also will issue an ID card for non drivers. They do not accept a voter registration card for ID. Personally,
> I think it is a good idea.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

blavell said:


> Who says there is alot of voter fraud? We need to be more concerned about the voting machines, that's where the fraud is. Getting an ID is just one more step for the poor & the elderly (as well as being expensive). In many cases, if it's made too difficult for them they just won't bother to vote. But, of course, that's what many politicians are hoping for.
> 
> 
> bonbf3 said:
> ...


What proof will you offer to support your claim that voting machines are a great source of voting fraud?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Gee, if we Dems were so heavily exploiting false voting how come we aren't in charge? Could it be the obscene amounts of money spent by the Republicans to flood the airwaves with lies? $75.00 per man, woman and child in Wisconsin to keep Walker. I am more concerned about the electronic voting machines...that is where your fraud is.
> Lets get back to tending to our knitting


Dems are not in charge? Obama is a Democrat.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Photo I D's are easy to fake too. If someone is so hellbent on frauding the voting system, a fake ID would be easy enough to do. Yet the photo ID laws would make it difficult for the elderly and poor as previously stated.
> 
> 
> grfew said:
> ...


Yes, it might be harder for the poor, the disabled, the elderly, non-drivers, to get photo ID. BUT - if they can get to the polls to vote, can't they use that creative thinking to find a way to get a photo ID? If not, how will they get to the polls to vote?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

blavell said:


> I agree. In fact I saw a news show where politicians admitted that, as far as they know, there has been hardly any fraud but, that it COULD happen. Puleez......just another way for Big Brother to keep tabs on us. This IS a problem for the poor & the elderly, many elderly people have no way of getting out & then would just not vote. Hmmmm.....maybe this is what they want.
> 
> 
> Helgajr1 said:
> ...


I haven't personally seen fraud either. However, I have seen reports by others who have encountered or committed it. Didn't you see the people who talked about voting more than once?


----------



## emma2u (Nov 11, 2011)

I thought we weren't going to discuss political hot buttons. Just do what ever is necessary and be sure to vote.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Why is that if you are for voter ID you are stoping lower income people from voting. They cannot receive welfare, foodstamps or medical care without ID.
Totally crazy people get you head out of the sand. Stop drinking the kool aide


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Do you think all voter fraud is committed by the democrats?


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I am reading here alot of questions about how the elderly/home-bound even gets out to vote.
Well, it is my understanding that they use the mail-in ballots; just like service members do when deployed/stationed outside of their home state.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

missyern said:


> Do you think all voter fraud is committed by the democrats?


My thought exactly. Voter ID is needed for both sides for many reasons. A person that wants to do wrong somehow is able regardless. White, black, rich, or poor.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

missyern said:


> Do you think all voter fraud is committed by the democrats?


No I do not but Id would stop all voter fraud( or a good lot of it)


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

nannykints said:


> This again is what was reportedly happen here I see no problem in Photo ID to vote but there has to be enough time to get all registered voters done and groups should be required to help the older folks and disabled voters also those with out transportation those were the main complaints I have heard of.. I am sure it would be a big undertaking but there could be volunteers and agencies, churches they are on every corner here they even vote at ours ..maybe even do that while they are voting
> Again I say this is just what I know...


"Enough time" beginning when? It's a well-known fact that we have a presidential election every four years.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes for voter photo ID
A friend sent me this
Part I




Part II


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Gee, if we Dems were so heavily exploiting false voting how come we aren't in charge? Could it be the obscene amounts of money spent by the Republicans to flood the airwaves with lies? $75.00 per man, woman and child in Wisconsin to keep Walker. I am more concerned about the electronic voting machines...that is where your fraud is.
> Lets get back to tending to our knitting


I think you Dems have been 'in charge' since 2008.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I strongly disagree. Who will be left out? You bet, the poor and disenfranchised. 

Pzoe


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I just talked to a pole worker in my town. She said they are not allowed to write in the book when a voter has died. At one time they could.
> 
> For the areas, where the distance is great, why not have a mobile ID truck. It could visit on schedules so the local people would not have to travel.
> 
> Having a picture ID to vote is only common sense.


I so agree with you! With technology today it would be a simple matter to print and laminate photo ID cards that way. But that would take away one big argument for the whiners.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

A valid photo ID should be required of everyone. The requirements should be all the same in all states.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

We vote by mail and sign on the outside of the envelope. I see no need for an ID.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

BL44 said:


> We had to show a photo id this time but up until this year we just told our names. But then we're in a small state and our town isn't all that big either. They did a study and no voter fraud here. Having an id would stop dead people from voting but there is no where on my drivers license that says if I'm an illegal or not so what;s to stop them from voting?


To get a driver's license you usually have to show either a state issued birth certificate or a valid passport along with proof of residency, so if you are illegal you wouldn't be able to get one---a real one, that is.


----------



## ADiane (Nov 25, 2011)

There has been minimal voting fraud - definitely not enough to justify the hassle this represents. If we get hassled at Walmart, we have other choices. We have only one opportunity to vote and it should not be constrained on the basis of false premises.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> nannykints said:
> 
> 
> > They don't require you to show your voter regestration card? If not then that is fraud and not just on the side of the people showing up to vote over and over and how do they know that thier nieghbor will not come to vote and how do they know what names are on the roll I would so report this to the FBI
> ...


Interesting. Which party is running MA these days?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


Can we really be THAT nieve, here. It is 2012, not 1922.

My son just turned 18 and I suggested that he register to vote. He did this online and received his postcard with his location to vote last week.

When he shows up to vote, how will they know he IS who he says he is WITHOUT ID? I would sincerely HOPE that he is asked for ID.

You say you registered many, many years ago. How does voter fraud occur? Let's say that I registered many, many years ago and voted for many years on my signature alone. I pass away this year and someone decides to obtain names of people who have died in the last year and use that list to vote.

Surely you don't think that the volunteer neighbors who run the voting are handwriting experts.... or even verify signatures properly.

This is now 2012 and technology rules the world and criminals have access to much more than our death certificates and signatures.

This is only ONE way I can think of that criminals can commit voting fraud. I can think of many, many other ways and I am not a criminal. I would assume criminals can come up with hundreds of ways to commit fraud.

If YOU want to vote, YOU should have ID. Without it, you can't travel by plane, purchase by credit card, visit a doctor, write a check and literally hundreds of other activities.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you AmyKnits. Right on again


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I for one, say yes to voter ID.
But I think it should be more than just a driver's license.
Case in point...but I don't know all the specifics so please don't slam me...
There is legislation in the works...(again don't remember the state(s)... 
where illegals/work visa people will be allowed to get a driver's license.
If this goes through, how is one to determine whether that individual even has the right to vote?
Unless the words "work visa only" is stamped in big red letters across the license. 
If anyone out there has more info on this proposed legislation...please enlighten me.


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

I frgistered to vote in the state of VA, all registered voters were recently sent ned voter ID cards, just go rto the polls show your ID and vote.
If a state doean't have rhat syatem it could cause problems, seems a little late to solve it now.
perhapds it is the very recently passed restrictive laws that are the problem.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

ADiane said:


> There has been minimal voting fraud - definitely not enough to justify the hassle this represents. If we get hassled at Walmart, we have other choices. We have only one opportunity to vote and it should not be constrained on the basis of false premises.


Why is this a "hassle"? You have to show your license to write a check, visit a doctor, travel by plane or train, pay by credit card, literally hundreds of things we do on a regular basis.

Did you ever consider that those who ask for your license are doing so to protect you? To protect others from using your credit card, your insurance card, taking advantage of using your right to vote?

To think that you would be asked for your license to verify who you are is to "hassle" you is a bit nieve. It is to protect you!

It takes time and effort as well as expense for retailers and others to require showing ID. Cashiers must be trained, computers formatted, etc. All this money and effort to protect YOU, the consumer from fraud.

There is all kinds of fraud out there... credit card fraud, insurance fraud, voter fraud. Showing your ID is to protect YOU from fraud.


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

I could easily be called a bleeding heart liberal, but I don't understand why people object to showing ID when they vote. Showing ID seems like a good way to protect my right to vote by making sure I'm who I say I am.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

SeattleSoul said:


> I could easily be called a bleeding heart liberal, but I don't understand why people object to showing ID when they vote. Showing ID seems like a good way to protect my right to vote by making sure I'm who I say I am.


It's pretty much common sense.... one would think....


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????
> ...


Well said I agree


----------



## 5rhode (Jun 21, 2012)

whitetail said:


> 5rhode, you are stating that if you are poor, you are a Democrat, rather presumuous of you. That article is so bias. I live in PA and have no problem showing my ID when I vote. And like it has been said, amazing how people can get documentation when they want government assistance.


I was merely posting an article from fox news regarding the forum topic. I never said is you are poor you are a Democrat. The article states facts, not only opinions. I have no problem showing ID - I show my voter card. I have always enjoyed every right and privilege the constitution has afforded me, and therefore, do not advocate any one having their right to vote limited because they do not have a picture ID. My Mother is 83 and doesn't drive. She does not have a picture ID, is her vote less valid or important? Just as I would fight for a person's right to free speech, I would fight for their unrestricted right to vote.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

IMHO I believe that everyone who claims a right to vote should be happy to supply ID. And, it should be picture ID. Even then, that is not proof positive. For instance, as a payroll clerk, I was required to have SS# and picture ID to allow people to work there. When I would prepare taxes I got a letter every year with a list of SS# that were not in the name of the person I reported. I would gather all my documentation, take it to the SS office, wait for someone to help me, then go through each ID# to find out what happened. The person who was working at our company under a SS# given to me, would be for a dead person or a child born in 2000. It has become a real problem because these people cannot be reported to INS. SS is not allowed - because of the right to privacy law - to report these people. It is fraud in the worse form. Lying about your right to vote is just plain wrong, but then if the president is allowed to lie about his right to be president, what can we expect?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I see no reason why voter ID should be an inconvienence for any adult. If you can go 100 miles to get a drivers liscense you can get an ID at the same time. No need to make two trips, it's called planing ahead. I think most states require a photo on your drivers liscense today anyway so it's all in one. I don't know how much fraud is involved but I do know that if there is a way to cheat someone will. And what political party they belong to will not be the deciding factor. It's just how some sorry folk are.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> IMHO I believe that everyone who claims a right to vote should be happy to supply ID. And, it should be picture ID. Even then, that is not proof positive. For instance, as a payroll clerk, I was required to have SS# and picture ID to allow people to work there. When I would prepare taxes I got a letter every year with a list of SS# that were not in the name of the person I reported. I would gather all my documentation, take it to the SS office, wait for someone to help me, then go through each ID# to find out what happened. The person who was working at our company under a SS# given to me, would be for a dead person or a child born in 2000. It has become a real problem because these people cannot be reported to INS. SS is not allowed - because of the right to privacy law - to report these people. It is fraud in the worse form. Lying about your right to vote is just plain wrong, but then if the president is allowed to lie about his right to be president, what can we expect?


So very true
Thank you


----------



## Knevada Knitter (May 18, 2012)

I agree, ID should be required. Maybe we need to have a system like some businesses have, a machine that recognizes fingerprints. I have been concerned about the absentee voting which we do since we live in the country and we are older very convenient for us but the chance for fraud there is huge.[ A woman I knew always voted for a son who was born with Downs] so where there is a will there is a way. Voting is such a precious right it should be protected.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

missyern said:


> Do you think all voter fraud is committed by the democrats?


Did anybody say that?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> IMHO I believe that everyone who claims a right to vote should be happy to supply ID. And, it should be picture ID. Even then, that is not proof positive. For instance, as a payroll clerk, I was required to have SS# and picture ID to allow people to work there. When I would prepare taxes I got a letter every year with a list of SS# that were not in the name of the person I reported. I would gather all my documentation, take it to the SS office, wait for someone to help me, then go through each ID# to find out what happened. The person who was working at our company under a SS# given to me, would be for a dead person or a child born in 2000. It has become a real problem because these people cannot be reported to INS. SS is not allowed - because of the right to privacy law - to report these people. It is fraud in the worse form. Lying about your right to vote is just plain wrong, but then if the president is allowed to lie about his right to be president, what can we expect?


Not only that, but what's going on with people who don't want to show voter ID? Why are they objecting to something that could make voting more honest?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> missyern said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think all voter fraud is committed by the democrats?
> ...


Touchy aren't they


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Voter ID makes perfect sense to me. And here in CA seniors can get state ID at no charge. Got one not too long ago for DH after his driver's license expired and he no longer drives (making the country much safer). We have to show picture ID at our medical facility as well as most every place you wish to do business nowadays. I look at it as protection. I did get a bit riled when my bank didn't want to let me withdraw some funds with just my picture ID (didn't have my bank card)...I ask them how many 81 year old ladies that looked like me were running around trying to withdraw money...


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Hello, how can you get Food Stamps, Disability, driver's license, bank account, pay a vet with a check, get electricity, phone,.......
> without an ID? If they can get welfare, they can get an id.


AMEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

There are a minuscule number of actual voting frauds. Elderly black people born in rural areas in the south and were delivered by midwives never got a birth certificate which is needed to get an ID. If we want everyone to have IDs, then the government should give everyone time to do what it takes to get an IID and make it easy for them. It is mostly poor people who don't have IDs. Since the poor generally vote Democrat and the voter ID laws have been pushed by Republicans, I think it is pretty obvious what is going on.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

The fraud part comes into play because the .......... want people who are not registered to be able to vote; this is so that they can control the voting....they tell them who to vote for, and remind them that they take care of them....some places do not have the books, plus they can vote under a dead persons name.........OH, YES, there is lots of fraud.............First of all, each and every person should WANT an ID, so why wouldn't they be required to obtain one...as stated, you can't do anything is this country without one, except VOTE.... SO very UNAmerican.



Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

For US citizens: You may remember early this year, in Wisconsin, there was a movement to recall Governor Scott Walker. We had a recall primary and then general election and those expensive elections resulted in no-change - Gov. Walker's election was upheld. There were reports from reliable sources that busloads (with out-of-state licenses) of people were in WI, "canvassing" neighborhoods, asking people if they were going to vote (supposedly to offer a ride to the polls). These people were, then, able to vote in place of the registered voter who was not going to the polls. If ID was required, this would not be possible.

It is an irony that senior citizens have to show ID to buy liquor or cold medicine, but not to vote.


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> The fraud part comes into play because the .......... want people who are not registered to be able to vote; this is so that they can control the voting....they tell them who to vote for, and remind them that they take care of them....some places do not have the books, plus they can vote under a dead persons name.........OH, YES, there is lots of fraud.............First of all, each and every person should WANT an ID, so why wouldn't they be required to obtain one...as stated, you can't do anything is this country without one, except VOTE.... SO very UNAmerican.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is your evidence for lots of fraud?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> There are a minuscule number of actual voting frauds. Elderly black people born in rural areas in the south and were delivered by midwives never got a birth certificate which is needed to get an ID. If we want everyone to have IDs, then the government should give everyone time to do what it takes to get an IID and make it easy for them. It is mostly poor people who don't have IDs. Since the poor generally vote Democrat and the voter ID laws have been pushed by Republicans, I think it is pretty obvious what is going on.


You can blame the Republicans all you want. The truth is that only people that havE things to hide seal everything and don't want it to pass
You can bet your bottom dollar that by the next election it will be law unless the greatest sealer of the truth remains in office


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

We received voting information for some guy at our address. We have lived here for 20 years at the time and this person never resided in our house and we had no idea who he was. I contacted the Registrar of Voters by phone, then had to mail in a letter stating all of the above. Someone had registered using our address. Not sure what their plan was, but hopefully it didn't work.


----------



## Lina (Jan 17, 2011)

Cash a check........need ID
Drive a car.........Need ID
Get in the democrat convention..........need ID
Buy cold meds........nedd ID
Get on a plane.............need ID
Buy insurance............need ID
Hospital stay...........need ID
I could go on and on.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> gracemd said:
> 
> 
> > I agree! Undocumented Dems and the deceased vote quite regularly in elections. If you have to show an ID to buy cold meds, what is the big deal to show one to vote. Vote fraud is rampant in some states.
> ...


Chicago was (is?) notorious for voter fraud going back to President Kennedy's election in 1960 and I'm assuming before his election too.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

catrocky said:


> I have been an election judge for a number of years here in Texas. You have to attend a training session each year.
> 
> I personally have never seen a case that could be voter fraud.
> Voters must submit either their voter registration card or another form of id that has their name and address. It must match the voter list.


I WISH in densely populated Massachusetts, a state that votes Democratic in the majority of elections, WOULD require either a voter card or another form of ID as in Texas.

I've voted since I was eligible and have yet to be asked for anything other than my name and street name.

Absurd.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Without ID a person can vote in another person's name, and they can do it multiple times in their own precincts, counties, states, and in other states as well. This is done...people are bussed to other states in order to vote in precincts where it is known they won't need an ID. Of course its VOTER FRAUD!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> There are a minuscule number of actual voting frauds. Elderly black people born in rural areas in the south and were delivered by midwives never got a birth certificate which is needed to get an ID. If we want everyone to have IDs, then the government should give everyone time to do what it takes to get an IID and make it easy for them. It is mostly poor people who don't have IDs. Since the poor generally vote Democrat and the voter ID laws have been pushed by Republicans, I think it is pretty obvious what is going on.


Don't elderly black people buy cold medicine, visit a doctor, write a check, have a bank account? Don't poor people apply for medicade, medicare, food stamps? You need photo ID to do all these things and lots more.

This is not some political conspiracy to get certain types of voters to the booths to support their political positions. AND even if it was.... doesn't matter.. everyone should show ID to prove who they are when they write a check, vote, travel on a plane, etc. Just makes sense.

No matter how "miniscule" the problem is, it should be addressed in order to protect our voting and it's credibility.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> There are a minuscule number of actual voting frauds. Elderly black people born in rural areas in the south and were delivered by midwives never got a birth certificate which is needed to get an ID. If we want everyone to have IDs, then the government should give everyone time to do what it takes to get an IID and make it easy for them. It is mostly poor people who don't have IDs. Since the poor generally vote Democrat and the voter ID laws have been pushed by Republicans, I think it is pretty obvious what is going on.


I think we've known this was coming for quite a while.

When I started voting, I just gave them my name and address - verbally. My neighbors knew me, and it was easy. Times have changed, people have become less honest, and there are some who have committed voter fraud. My evidence? Well, I don't keep copies of newspapers or copies of televised news reports. These are things I've read about and heard about - mostly after the 2008 and 2010 elections. Dead people voting, animals voting - didn't you hear any of this? And, as I said before, we've known this was coming for quite a while.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> funthreads623 said:
> 
> 
> > The fraud part comes into play because the .......... want people who are not registered to be able to vote; this is so that they can control the voting....they tell them who to vote for, and remind them that they take care of them....some places do not have the books, plus they can vote under a dead persons name.........OH, YES, there is lots of fraud.............First of all, each and every person should WANT an ID, so why wouldn't they be required to obtain one...as stated, you can't do anything is this country without one, except VOTE.... SO very UNAmerican.
> ...


Why do you need evidence of "lots of fraud"? If there is ONE, single documented case of voter fraud, why wouldn't you want it stopped?


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > There are a minuscule number of actual voting frauds. Elderly black people born in rural areas in the south and were delivered by midwives never got a birth certificate which is needed to get an ID. If we want everyone to have IDs, then the government should give everyone time to do what it takes to get an IID and make it easy for them. It is mostly poor people who don't have IDs. Since the poor generally vote Democrat and the voter ID laws have been pushed by Republicans, I think it is pretty obvious what is going on.
> ...


You can say the Republicans want voter ID so it's harder for some people to vote. However, the Republicans also will be required to provide voter ID. Republicans want it so no one cheats. Same rules for Democrats and Republicans - voter ID required for both.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I am TOTALLY IN FAVOR OF VOTER ID! We are all required to carry our driver's licenses with us when we're behind the wheel, and like so many have stated before me, we have to show IDs when we get certain Rx or OTC medications from the pharmacy. We EACH have the right to vote...and it is NOT the right of another person to vote using some other individual's name!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Absolutely show ID.....


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > funthreads623 said:
> ...


Evidence? Well, I don't keep copies of newspapers or copies of televised news reports. These are things I've read about and heard about - mostly after the 2008 and 2010 elections. Dead people voting, animals voting - didn't you hear any of this? It was all over the news for weeks.


----------



## pollyjim (Dec 1, 2011)

I, for one, am astounded that no identification is required to vote. We certainly need IDs for everything else. We may need to make getting an ID free or low-cost for some of our population, but I think it is definately needed.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

There are about 20 states that do not require a photo ID to vote ...thats just crazy .


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ginka said:


> There are about 20 states that do not require a photo ID to vote ...thats just crazy .


Hum .... wonder which way each of those 20 states leans most often, red or blue? That would be interesting. I'll have to research.


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

I agree, we should show ID to vote. It is one of the most important things we do.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ginka said:
> 
> 
> > There are about 20 states that do not require a photo ID to vote ...thats just crazy .
> ...


Your research will be very enlightening . Thank you


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I Agee with voter Id!! You have to prove who you are for everything else!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A number of critical things here. First we don't have a President who looks different. We have a President who is Black. Maybe I think most of you look different because you are white!

Second, I will repeat that there is no voting fraud as the Republicans, Tea Party people and the Koch people are screaming. The machines are fraudulent. The gerrymandering of voter districts is fraudulent. The Republican campaigns of disinformation on voting days and times in Black and Democratic communities is fraudulent. 

The list of fraudulent practices and undemocratic practices can go on, but the one thing that will not be on it is voters who fraudulently vote. Reread the article copied here in this forum that provides you the silly number of 86 errors in voting none of which were fraud, just errors and misunderstandings.

The GOP in all its forms has been on a warpath to regain control of all 3 branches of government so they can complete the coup they started. Now there some idiot Democrats who, IMHO, are only Republicans in disguise and are just as much part of the problem. But it is the GOP ideology and paradigm to completely undo any democratic principle and promote fascism. Yes, fascism, the rule by the Corporation and the State. The general public is looked down upon as useless eaters (Bildgerberg language here). 

I am so tired of self-righteous judgement by people whose claim to entitlement is based on their income and color. 
We have never had the need for a voter ID in this country and still do not. People cannot get the papers easily in many cases and transportation is only one of the problems. Online voter registration has been started to make it easier for people to vote. Allowing people to register when they renew their licenses is also about getting more people to vote. 
But there are people who think that only white, Republicans should be allowed to vote. And it pains me to see that mentality show up on KP.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Is your name Donnie Trump by any chance?


DonnieK said:


> IMHO I believe that everyone who claims a right to vote should be happy to supply ID. And, it should be picture ID. Even then, that is not proof positive. For instance, as a payroll clerk, I was required to have SS# and picture ID to allow people to work there. When I would prepare taxes I got a letter every year with a list of SS# that were not in the name of the person I reported. I would gather all my documentation, take it to the SS office, wait for someone to help me, then go through each ID# to find out what happened. The person who was working at our company under a SS# given to me, would be for a dead person or a child born in 2000. It has become a real problem because these people cannot be reported to INS. SS is not allowed - because of the right to privacy law - to report these people. It is fraud in the worse form. Lying about your right to vote is just plain wrong, but then if the president is allowed to lie about his right to be president, what can we expect?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


Helga1
When registered voters now need an ADDITIONAL ID, something is up. When registering, one has to show ID.
Fraud is just about non-existant. That is not the problem.

And the very People who for years and years went against
a National ID now want to go for voter ID, go figure.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Showing ID of any kind ONLY becomes a problem when one is going to vote. Any other time, it is JUST required.


You nailed it! The only reason not to require ID is so someone not eligible to vote can. Simple as that.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A number of critical things here. First we don't have a President who looks different. We have a President who is Black. Maybe I think most of you look different because you are white!
> 
> Second, I will repeat that there is no voting fraud as the Republicans, Tea Party people and the Koch people are screaming. The machines are fraudulent. The gerrymandering of voter districts is fraudulent. The Republican campaigns of disinformation on voting days and times in Black and Democratic communities is fraudulent.
> 
> ...


tamarque
Hallelujah.
It is a pleasure to encounter someone who is well informed.
A red flag always should rise when someone calls someone-else
something like Fascist. It is usually the great cover up.
The GOP looks upon us WE THE PEOPLE as nothing but Parasites. They would love for us to become their slaves.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A number of critical things here. First we don't have a President who looks different. We have a President who is Black. Maybe I think most of you look different because you are white!
> 
> Second, I will repeat that there is no voting fraud as the Republicans, Tea Party people and the Koch people are screaming. The machines are fraudulent. The gerrymandering of voter districts is fraudulent. The Republican campaigns of disinformation on voting days and times in Black and Democratic communities is fraudulent.
> 
> ...


All this from someone in hiding.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ranger said:


> I Agee with voter Id!! You have to prove who you are for everything else!!!


Ranger
I do not know where you live but that is not the case in my
neck of the woods.
The only time I ever have to show ID is when I have something notarized.
This is a big Country and there are many ways of Life.
Travel it and you gain a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## jan m (Jul 5, 2011)

Stand down, ladies. Pick up your needles, pick up your yarn and KNIT! 
That's what this forum is about and what binds us together--our common thread. Let's focus on what we share, what we love and stop attacking each other and opinions different from our own. 
This country sorely needs rational debate bolstered by factual information; we'll just go round and round if all we proffer is opinion and hearsay.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Our President is not black ...he's half black and half white ......right ?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so tired of arrogant people blaming everything on th Republucan party
There are bad white and black people 
Arrogance runs in both parties so get over yourselfs. 
Illegals are voting in this country
Someone stated that their deceased grandparents had voted in the 2008 election and had been dead for over twenty years. If that is not fraud what is. Honest people don't care if they have to show an ID. They are needed in everything we do


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I agree ,you're right, we have to show ID when we go to the doctors so why not to vote ?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Wrong,
> 
> Can't get on a plane, can't return to the US without a passport, even Canada. So it is a requirement. When voting you are voting as your right, you are not required to do so. Therefore when you choose to vote you choose to prove who you are. Nothing more nothing less


lovethelake
Your example is the poorest one can give.
Ever checked what percentage of the population NEVER
went by Plane?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ginka said:


> Our President is not black ...he's half black and half white ......right ?


 Your correct. The biggest racist lives in th White House. He has in less then four years move race relations back 50 years.
It's alright for the so called new black panthers to try intimediate people at the polls because they are who they are. But we cannot ask for a picture ID to vote. WRONG


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Bea 465 said:


> RBeckles said:
> 
> 
> > gracemd said:
> ...


Your point?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

This should appeal to some participants. Even Fox News . . . . .

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/08/03/gop-fictional-voter-fraud-charges-aim-to-keeping-democrats-from-voting/


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> If someone voted in your name first, and you went into vote you would not be allowed. That is fraud.
> 
> And may I remind you that there is woman from Maryland that had to resign from running for state office because she was registered and voted in Maryland and Florida for years. She just resigned last week. HUMMMMMM would you consider fraud, or just another Democratic politician making a boo boo?


I know some of you will jump in here with both feet, but this appeared in a friend of mine's newspaper today so here it is.

Pastor: Lynching Image to urge people to Vote.

A pastor says a sign in front of his Indianapolis church with images of a lynching and slaves in chains is meant to remind people of the importance of their voting rights.

Rev. Joy Thorton, who is black, told WRTV that he believes the black community has become complacent about the price that was paid for the right to vote and he's heard few complaints.

Ronnie Judd of Greenwood said he took the sign as a message that lychings could return if blacks don't vote for President Obama.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ginka said:
> ...


Nonnie Ok, here is what my research shows; based on the electoral map as is stands today.

Only the 19 states and D.C. (listed below) do NOT require voter ID.

I've listed the way the state is expected to vote in the 2012 Presidential Election.

12 states expected to vote Democrat = 60% = BLUE
OR = Leans Obama
CA = Obama
NM = Obama
IL = Obama
NY = Obama
ME = Obama
VT = Obama
NJ = Obama
MA = Obama
MD = Obama
D.C. = Obama
MN = Leans Obama

4 states expected to vote Republican = 20% = RED
WY = Romney
NE = Romney
MS = Romney
WV = Romney

4 states undecided, toss up for either party = 20%
NV = Toss Up
IA = Toss Up
WI = Toss Up
NC = Toss Up

I believe the top three states that will be key to this 2012 election are OH, NC and FL.

My research confirms to me why the Democrats don't want to make voter's ID laws mandatory in EVERY state since 60% of those states with no voter ID law today will vote for Obama!

Disclaimer: the ideas, stats and opinions in this research are of Cherf and Cherf only and do not represent anything to disqualify. It is suggested you try this exercise at home on your own!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Well my dad lost his drivers license. He couldn't drive anymore anyway. So I called DMV for an ID. I'm a petite person and I was unable to bring him into the DMV. I was told that they would come out to take his pix but they were unable to find the camera and would call me when they did. Six months later they called. My dad had passed away by then. Do I think he should have had to show pix ID? No way. He was born here (actually in Brooklyn, NY) and had voted all his life.

BTW THERE HAVE BEEN NO CASES OF VOTER FRAUD, THIS IS EVEN ACCORDING TO FOX NEWS.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

The count is 12 pages yay, 1 page nay!
The Yays have it!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Ranger said:
> ...


Where do you live that you do not have to show ID to visit a doctor, use a charge card, write a check, open a back account, return an item to a store, purchase insurance, file an insurance claim, open a charge card, open a layaway,fly on a plane, buy cold medicine, get a prescription, etc?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This should appeal to some participants. Even Fox News . . . . .
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/08/03/gop-fictional-voter-fraud-charges-aim-to-keeping-democrats-from-voting/


Yep, Juan is a respected and informed Democrat that regularly offers his opinion on Fox New. Your point was .....?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > If someone voted in your name first, and you went into vote you would not be allowed. That is fraud.
> ...


What are you trying to say?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Can't we just agree that showing your photo ID in order to vote to prove you are who you say you are AND are a registered voter is a good idea?

It is a good idea to protect MY vote. It is a good idea to stop fraud no matter how little or large a problem it is. If one person votes under fraudulent circumstances, it compromises the integrity of the entire vote.

Why does politics even come up into the conversation? It is a good idea to show ID to protect the integrity of the process. Republican or democrat, white or black, rich or poor, we all need to think of this as protection of our rights and integrity of the process.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Ranger said:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried
> 
> Do you drive?
> You have said you travel, I'm sure you have had to show ID everytime to get on a plane. You can't say you have not only shown an ID is to have something notorized.


I pretty sure Ingried showed some kind of ID to not only offer and provide the funds but also to close/buy the many homes in the several countries she has stated she owns.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > If someone voted in your name first, and you went into vote you would not be allowed. That is fraud.
> ...


Really. So the black are intimidating their own.
I believe that our own VP also stated that they would be returned to chains.
Who is causing the fear.
Abraham Lincoln was a republican and he freed the slaves.
The people keeping blacks in chains are the ones that continue to offer them something for nothing. Sit at home smoke your pot, drink your beer and we will give you foodstamps, free health care, welfare money to go buy you a new car what ever. WRONG, WRONG, WRONG


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????
> ...


Amen to that!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Okay here - this is another one of those "discussions" that should GET SHUT DOWN. We all have our own opinions and beliefs. THIS IS JUST GETTING TO THE POINT OF PEOPLE SHOWING THEIR IGNORANCE.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> i
> 
> Pastor: Lynching Image to urge people to Vote.
> 
> ...


Shall I remind everyone of VP Biden's quote about putting people back in chains? If his comment wasn't racist and intimidating I don't know what is.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ingried
> 
> Where do you live that you do not have to show ID to visit a doctor, use a charge card, write a check, open a back account, return an item to a store, purchase insurance, file an insurance claim, open a charge card, open a layaway,fly on a plane, buy cold medicine, get a prescription, etc?


AmyKnits; Ingried is not a US citizen so take her words with a grain of salt.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Nonnie said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


This is the most ignorant statement that has been said thus far. You should be ashamed of your ignorance. Because I am :thumbdown:


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > nannykints said:
> ...


Despite what Cherf believes, absentee ballots (which are available to all registered voters on request from their town clerk or city manager's office and are sent to the address the voter is registered at) were not sent out to welfare recipients in Massachusetts, voter registration cards were sent in an effort to get some of these disenfranchised members of the community to register to vote. Not everyone in Massachusetts owns a car, or lives in an area served by public transportation. And not all welfare recipients are trying to milk the system, either. But they do, as American citizens, have the right to vote, but may not be aware that they need to register in order to do so. To some people offering the poor, elderly, or uneducation the information that they are entitled to have so that they can use their right to vote is seen as subversive. Had Mr. Brown, rather than Ms. Warren, taken this step it would have been seen as a another *good job* by the Republican Party. Instead it is seen as another means of continuing Democratic dominance in Massachusetts.

The question of whether or not voters must show identification is a difficult one, even in a culture where one must show ID to see one's doctor (yes, my HMO requires it). However, in the last Presidential elections the allegations of voter fraud, even as eggretious as that alleged in Florida, was proved baseless. That said, I am glad that I live in a community small enough to have only one voting precinct where the election workers are my friends and neighbors, and one even knows every teacher my children had in school, and we all know one another by face and name. This is not so in every community, more's the pity, but it should, perhaps, be a local ordinance to require IDs to vote when poll workers do not know the vast majority of the people of the precinct rather than a sweeping law requiring ever more tax payer dollars to enforce to prevent the minority of people causing a minor voter fraud problem in the overall scheme of things.

As for making voting by mail-in, how will that stop fraud? If your ballot is stolen from your mailbox you may never be aware one was sent to you, if you have moved and your mail forwarding has expired how would you know? How would you vote? If there is a dispute about whether or not someone's name was used earlier, the voter can be issued a ballot that will be held aside while an investigation is held, the voter is not wholly disenfranchised.

Anyone who thinks that a universal ID card will solve things, has failed to recognize that driver's licenses and state issued ID cards are already capable of being reproduced as forgeries as well as means of monitoring people's choices and movements. You are already being monitored without being aware of it if you have something as simple as a shopping rewards card, although by your market rather than your government. How many freedoms are we willing to sacrifice in the name of keeping others out? Both parties have their problems, and both have promises that they cannot and will not fulfill. I, personally, will start listening to the candidates when they issue white papers on their positions and in which they state how they plan to put their promises into action in their first 60, 90, and 120 days in office, and how and with whom they will work to implement them.

And by means of stating that this is my personal opinion and you need not agree with me, I am a state employee of the 
Commonwealth of Massachusetts, I am a registered voter who is unenrolled in a party, I lived through Mr. Romney's 2 1/2 years as governor (sorry, the last time he ran for President he basically abandoned the people of the Commonwealth) when his agency negotiated the contract under which I work with his wishes for that contract which required some significant sacrifies on our part and who then refused to fund it. I earn my paycheck every day I am in my chair and I'm proud of the service I provide for my fellow citizens, many of whom are poor and receiving welfare benefits through no fault of their own.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried
> ...


Are you kidding me? Why does she care? She can't vote in a US election anyways? Ridiculous. Thanks for letting me know as I was VERY confused by her unbelieveable comments.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


And so am I.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

mojave said:


> Perhaps getting identification in the eastern states is easily accomplished due to convenient location of state offices. In many of the western U.S states, getting a driver's license or ID card at the nearest state office can require a trip upwards of 100 miles. State budgets are tight and the need to cut operating costs resulted in the closing of facilities serving small towns.


And 100 miles once would be bad, how? It is important, and you only need to do it once every 4 or even 8 years.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> KatyNora said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> mojave said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps getting identification in the eastern states is easily accomplished due to convenient location of state offices. In many of the western U.S states, getting a driver's license or ID card at the nearest state office can require a trip upwards of 100 miles. State budgets are tight and the need to cut operating costs resulted in the closing of facilities serving small towns.
> ...


Patty Sutter
Wow.
Amazing how out of touch with many of your Fellow Citizens you are.
Some Folks do not have enough money to drive to a Doctor
and then do not have enough money to buy the Medicne prescribed.
Hope you never get into situations like that. 
These are people who worked HARD all of their Life.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Wonder what Cherf's obsession is with me.
That Person is a Stalker.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

As I recall, when I got my drivers license, I was not asked for a copy of my birth certificate, nor any other form of id other than a bill from either the gas company, electric company or phone company showing my address. I was probably asked if I was a citizen, to which I of course answered yes. I am capable of driving so I passed the test. I am capable of reading and comprehending, so I passed the test. I am capable of seeing so I passed the test. The DMV took my word for all of the above, except for my ability to drive. So how does that prove that I am a legal resident with the right to vote?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ingried. You are or are not a US citizen. There is some confusion about where you live as you say that you have never had to show photo ID except to have a document notarized.

I am curious as I also mentioned that I know of NO place in the US that you don't have to show your license (or photo ID) to open a bank account, write a check, open/use a charge card, have cell phone service, visit a doctor, buy insurance, file an insurance claim, return an item purchased at a retail store, etc. etc. etc. 

If this is true, where do you live if in the US? If not a US citizen, you are not eligible to vote no matter if you have ID or not. 

Please clear up this confusion. I have no idea what to make of your posts on this thread... they make no sense what so ever on this topic. Please enlighten us.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > i
> ...


VP Biden did not say that. You are miscontruing what was said. Get your facts right. And the topic is about voter ID. KPer in other countries must think we Americans are fools. I am embarssed for all of us.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I am not ignorant and since you do not know me how would you even think that you can call me names.
I have work with people of many races and religions.
I have heard people say if the government will give us something for nothing we will take it. Mothers have said to daughters just keep having babies the government will pay you for them and you won't have to do anything.
I know of one mother whose children could do no wrong it was someone else causing the problems. That is u til her oldest son beat the living daylights out of her.
I know of another mother who could have a beer barbrque bash every 
Weekend but had no money for anything for her 4 children for food, school or anything else She also answered the door in the buff every time the truant officer came.
I know of a young girl that hated her home life because her mother was always naked and she was forced to make her drinks and take care of her younger brothers and sister.
You have no right to tell me I'm ignorant because of your blinders


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Patty Sutter said:
> 
> 
> > mojave said:
> ...


Some people not only don't have the money to drive to the doctor, but don't have the money to own a car. Would they be required to ride their bicycle for 100 miles one way?


----------



## Frandelia (May 24, 2011)

The Myth of Voter Fraud

http://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2012/04/24/the-myth-of-voter-fraud

Contrary to what you may think, it is not always easy for a person without an ID to get one.

http://www.lawyerscommittee.org/page?id=0046


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> As I recall, when I got my drivers license, I was not asked for a copy of my birth certificate, nor any other form of id other than a bill from either the gas company, electric company or phone company showing my address. I was probably asked if I was a citizen, to which I of course answered yes. I am capable of driving so I passed the test. I am capable of reading and comprehending, so I passed the test. I am capable of seeing so I passed the test. The DMV took my word for all of the above, except for my ability to drive. So how does that prove that I am a legal resident with the right to vote?


How lovely that you obtained your license in a day that your word was taken at value. How nice if we lived in that world today. I guess there was a time you could borrow money on a handshake, too, but that time has long passed.

YES, you MUST show your birth certificate in many (if not all by now) to obtain a driver license. I am 44 years old and had to show mine to obtain mine in Pennsylvania as well as transferring mine to Texas and then to NYS. My two sons needed to bring their birth certificates to get their permits and then show them AGAIN to take their test.

I would love to live in a land that we are taken on our words, but that simply is not the case in 2012. We have computers now and many ways for people to commit fraud.

Have you noticed that you have to show your license at the doctor office? This is to prevent insurance fraud to protect YOU from having someone use your info. to visit the doctor, thus having your premiums increase.

Times have changed, this is the time we live in and proof of who we are who we say we are is now required to open a bank account, withdrawl money, obtain credit, use credit, use insurance, obtain insurance, etc. It is to protect YOU from fraud.

This is the same reason we should show ID when voting... to prevent fraud... to protect YOUR vote.

Just because YOU personally did not to have to show your birth certificate to obtain your license, MOST people HAVE had to. At the very least, it will ensure that YOU have only voted once since your license was shown to prove that you are who you say you are.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ingried. You are or are not a US citizen. There is some confusion about where you live as you say that you have never had to show photo ID except to have a document notarized.
> 
> I am curious as I also mentioned that I know of NO place in the US that you don't have to show your license (or photo ID) to open a bank account, write a check, open/use a charge card, have cell phone service, visit a doctor, buy insurance, file an insurance claim, return an item purchased at a retail store, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


AmyKnits
Are you familiar with "none of your business? If not you may want to familiarize yourself with it.
Showing your license at your Doctor's Office? That is a new one. Never had to with any of the Doctors.

Have had the same Bank Account for decades. Why would I want to change that? Good decisions remain good ones.
I write no checks. Have had the same CC forever it seems.
Never made an Insurance claim. Have yet to make a return
and needed ID.
I must be living in a section of the USA that is quite different from yours.
My World is extremely stable and am thankful for it.

Have a good day.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Wonder what Cherf's obsession is with me.
> That Person is a Stalker.


Cherf is not a stalker just a very well informed citizen


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A number of critical things here. First we don't have a President who looks different. We have a President who is Black. Maybe I think most of you look different because you are white!
> 
> Second, I will repeat that there is no voting fraud as the Republicans, Tea Party people and the Koch people are screaming. The machines are fraudulent. The gerrymandering of voter districts is fraudulent. The Republican campaigns of disinformation on voting days and times in Black and Democratic communities is fraudulent.
> 
> ...


You are on other sites with your vile words. Since you think the rest of us are "white" do tell What Color are you -- Green?

I already have told you if you don't like this country then no one is holding you hostage so quickly pack your bags.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:



> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall, when I got my drivers license, I was not asked for a copy of my birth certificate, nor any other form of id other than a bill from either the gas company, electric company or phone company showing my address. I was probably asked if I was a citizen, to which I of course answered yes. I am capable of driving so I passed the test. I am capable of reading and comprehending, so I passed the test. I am capable of seeing so I passed the test. The DMV took my word for all of the above, except for my ability to drive. So how does that prove that I am a legal resident with the right to vote?
> ...


Has technology escaped your town?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried. You are or are not a US citizen. There is some confusion about where you live as you say that you have never had to show photo ID except to have a document notarized.
> ...


I respect that, but if you make comments that are ridiculous and don't make any sense, "Mind your own businsss" doesn't cut it.

If you say repeatedly "where I live" I don't have to show ID, naturally we would want to know where that is?! It is not fair to make comments about "where I live" and how things are different if you are in hiding. Not really brave as no one can verify any of the confusing and misleading information you have posted, now is it?

Wonderful that you have never had to purchase a home, visit a doctor, enter a hospital, register for college, and a whole host of other activities many (most) of us do on a daily basis.

That doesn't negate the fact that showing ID is common practice and is used to protect people from fraud. Plain and simple.

It is very difficult to understand that you have never had to use your license to prove you are who you say you are in a normal American day to day life. This is the reason that I questioned where you are. I have never heard of this "magical land" of where you speak, but very happy you have found it and live there.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> Despite what Cherf believes, absentee ballots ....were not sent out to welfare recipients in Massachusetts, voter registration cards were sent .....
> 
> Cherf: Exactly: Cherf said voter registration ballots were sent to them with the encouragement how to fill out the registrations form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Amyknits you cannot win with them. Ignorance is bliss in their word. In hiding is something to hide


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Wonder what Cherf's obsession is with me.
> That Person is a Stalker.


Ingried, get a life and stop thinking Cherf is a stalker. You should look up the meaning of the word. Besides if you are not a US citizen then you cannot vote in the first place then second place, what we voters do or not do is absolutely none of your business.

What country are you from or will you tell?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Amyknits
Try not to look ridiculous by making more and more assumptions. 
Never lived in Caves and have not rented in ages. Have
several Homes and never needed an ID to acquire them.
What is the matter with you?

Oh I am here and here to stay. I love my Country very much.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

America sends people like Pres.Carter all over the world to teach other countries how to hold a correct election. I think Pres.Carter should stay home and instruct people here in the U.S. to prove that they are Americans and really have
the right to vote. But that of course would limit people that vote for the Democrats. Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


You are so right, Vice President Biden NEVER said that.
But then facts don't matter these days with so many.
Again these days the writings and statements of the Republicans come out as: "Cain slew his Brother Abel, go forth and do the same".


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> Shall I remind everyone of VP Biden's quote about putting people back in chains? If his comment wasn't racist and intimidating I don't know what is.


VP Biden did not say that. You are miscontruing what was said. Get your facts right. And the topic is about voter ID. KPer in other countries must think we Americans are fools. I am embarssed for all of us.[/quote]

RBeckles says I didn't get my facts correct on VP Biden's intimidating remarks to get folks to vote.

For your listening pleasure here is Biden himself:

http://tinyurl.com/dy37x7a

along with an editorial of what VP Biden's words meant to convey.


----------



## aebooks (Apr 25, 2012)

Voting is a right. Welfare, check cashing, picking children up from school and travel are privileges. This is still the United States of America and we still retain some rights. PS, I am no liberal.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Thank you, Nonnie. Perhaps it is I that am the nieve one in this case. I happen to be the one that has common sense in mind. I am the one that checks facts and asks relavant questions. I am the one that (tried to) keep an open mind and find out ALL of the facts (ie. where she lives and IF she is a US citizen) before making judgements.

I find it frustrating that one can even make a comment starting with "Where I live......" and then when asked where this place is being told to "Mind my own Business". I would never make a claim and then not back up my claims with facts.

I am always ready and willing for a debate... you tell me your side and I will tell you mine. I will do research, make informed comments and we can have a lively discussion. I have even been known to "see the other side of the coin" on occasion and with reason and documented proof of statistics and hard facts, I have even changed my mind a time or two.

I guess I am in the minority here and will waste no more time sharing my common sense, logic and facts on this thread.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Cherf said:


> RBeckles said:
> 
> 
> > Shall I remind everyone of VP Biden's quote about putting people back in chains? If his comment wasn't racist and intimidating I don't know what is.
> ...


RBeckles says I didn't get my facts correct on VP Biden's intimidating remarks to get folks to vote.

For your listening pleasure here is Biden himself:

http://tinyurl.com/dy37x7a

along with an editorial of what VP Biden's words meant to convey.[/quote]

Go find something to knit.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I don't think you're in a minority here ...everything you have said is true .Its the way life is today ......


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> The Myth of Voter Fraud
> 
> http://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2012/04/24/the-myth-of-voter-fraud
> 
> ...


Frandelia
THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH.
Only the poor and elderly are being singled out - wonder why!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what Cherf's obsession is with me.
> ...


Thank you my friend!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall, when I got my drivers license, I was not asked for a copy of my birth certificate, nor any other form of id other than a bill from either the gas company, electric company or phone company showing my address. I was probably asked if I was a citizen, to which I of course answered yes. I am capable of driving so I passed the test. I am capable of reading and comprehending, so I passed the test. I am capable of seeing so I passed the test. The DMV took my word for all of the above, except for my ability to drive. So how does that prove that I am a legal resident with the right to vote?
> ...


Unfortunately I am now 68 years old. How would a birth certificate prove that I am who I say I am? I could very easily purchase a birth certificate under some other name and show that. Aside from that how do you know when I got my drivers license. It could have been last year.


----------



## bibliogirl (Jun 30, 2011)

You have to show a photo identification to buy Sudafed at the drug store. I agree, if volunteers can get people to the polls to vote, they can get them to the photo id place. Just sayin'


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


AmyKnits
Your assumptions do not make you look good at all.
You question citizenship (none of your business for sure)
and then assume I never bought a Home (none of your business either but assuming that I never did is asinine). Are you for real?
Where is common sense and logic and where are the facts?
I have no obligation whatsoever to answer your ridiculous
assumptions but I advise you to mind your own business if you have no facts. Quit repeating what others are feeding you. It does not make you look smart.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


What you are saying is not common sense, but purely your OPINION.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > A number of critical things here. First we don't have a President who looks different. We have a President who is Black. Maybe I think most of you look different because you are white!
> ...


Would all of you who are thinking the GOP would make you slaves, what if Obama was a Republican!

In my opinion, it is the last two quotes from those people that have brought up the race card. I had not really made up my voting mind until all this race garbage on several sites but I now know who I will vote for. I am neither black nor white as me is "Indian" American that is!

Last night, I read several pages of quotes from a "closed site" on this forum that were bashing Republicans and calling them names that Admn. should have put a "stop" about 50 pages ago. I think Admn is getting a "kick" out of reading their bashings of other people.

As for me, I'm in hiding as the midwest is a large area. Some of you are in neighboring states so that is good but the rest would think I'm in the boonies and still use an "outhouse."


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


It would prove that someone with the photo ID of Dori Sage has or has not already voted using a driver license with that name and social security number on it. Just as it would prove that the name on your ID matches the name on your credit card. Or that it would prove that the name on your license matches the name on your health insurance ID card.

Yes, you could have gotten a license fraudulently, but isn't that getting a little carried away?

Showing photo ID is the BEST way we have of proving you are who you say you are. If there is another way, perhaps you could write your Congressman with your suggestion.

By your own comments, you suggest there is being fraud committed with regards to people's identity. Why wouldn't you want to protect YOUR valuable vote from being stolen?


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Agree. Show an ID to vote - We need one for EVERYTHING else, and I believe voting is the most important one of all. If one can't be bothered to obtain an ID then they can't think too much of voting ... in MY opinion.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I am re-posting this article from FOX NEWS, no less regarding the absence of voter fraud in the US. Has anyone found information that tells us how bad voter fraud is in the US? Everyone knows that the whole voter ID thing is a ploy by republicans to quash the Democratic vote, otherwise they would have been screaming about this years ago. Why is it an issue now right before an election? Use your heads!
The speaker of the house in Pennsylvania came right out and said that requiring voter ID in that state would guarantee a sweep for Romney.

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/08/03/gop-fictional-voter-fraud-charges-aim-to-keeping-democrats-from-voting/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I am re-posting this article from FOX NEWS, no less regarding the absence of voter fraud in the US. Has anyone found information that tells us how bad voter fraud is in the US? Everyone knows that the whole voter ID thing is a ploy by republicans to quash the Democratic vote, otherwise they would have been screaming about this years ago. Why is it an issue now right before an election? Use your heads!
The speaker of the house in Pennsylvania came right out and said that requiring voter ID in that state would guarantee a sweep for Romney.

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012/08/03/gop-fictional-voter-fraud-charges-aim-to-keeping-democrats-from-voting/

Sorry for double post. Is there a way to delete it?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Please shut up. You are showing your ignorance and bias. BTW my birth certificate does not show my social security number. You are the one going off on the deep end. And how do you know what MOST people had to do? You can only talk about your own experience and not MOST people.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

I agree with you, it is only the frauders that are complaining, I am all for a national ID card with thumbprint hidden on it


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Babslovesknitting said:


> I agree with you, it is only the frauders that are complaining, I am all for a national ID card with thumbprint hidden on it


And now you want to add another cost of having to get a thumbprint?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


I have to make assumptions because you will not back up your statements with any facts.

You claim that you have "never been asked for a photo ID except for having a document notarized". I simply state that I have to show MINE to cash a check, open a bank account, fly on a plane, register for college, apply for a mortgage, rent a car, visit a doctor, apply for insurance, withdrawl money from my bank account, make a return at a retail store, use a credit card, open a credit card.

I am asked to show my license as proof of who I am several times per week. I live an ordinary life, so I question how you have gone around having to show yours?

The best way is to ask you where you live. I didn't know it was a personal question. My intent was to determine HOW you were able to do all these things without showing ID as I was under the impression it is common practice in most states if not all states.

I was simply asking HOW you are able to fly, purchase a house, open a bank account, use a charge card, visit the doctor, etc. without having to show your ID.

You can explain any way you want, and perhaps prove me wrong, but I am asked to show my license several times per week and wish to understand how you are not ever asked but to have an item notarized.

No need to be defensive, I was just (as I always do when I hear a comment that is unbelieveable to ME) trying to understand how you have been able to accomplish this. Just fact checking and trying to understand.... NOT attack you or call you a liar. Not in the least. Not my intention. Just trying to understand and clarify your comments.


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have always had to show my ID at the polls in Texas!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Where, oh where, is the proof of voter fraud? Saying that somebody's dead husband received a ballot in the mail is not proof. Or that somebody's brother voted for his incarcerated brother. Testimonials and anecdotes are not evidence. And if we're going to continue to talk about voter fraud, how about the Bush-Gore fiasco?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Where, oh where, is the proof of voter fraud? Saying that somebody's dead husband received a ballot in the mail is not proof. Or that somebody's brother voted for his incarcerated brother. Testimonials and anecdotes are not evidence. And if we're going to continue to talk about voter fraud, how about the Bush-Gore fiasco?


I work the election polls. If someone is not reported as deceased, their name stays on the rolls. I don't know for how long.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Think of all the good knitting time we've missed while doing this ...where has is gotten us ? No where ,I'm going to go and knit now !


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Ginka, I'm with you. Time to knit.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Not sure what you are trying to say? You are trying to say that you dont feel that your Driver's License is valid proof of your ID?

License requirements vary from state to state, however it is a commonly used form of identification to prove you are who you say you are.

I will refrain from using "most" since you feel it is vague. A driver's license or state issued photo ID is commonly used as proof of identity. It is commonly used as ID when proof of drinking age is required, as proof of credit card holder is who he says he is and at doctor's offices to prove the insurance card holder is the patient. It is used as ID when a car is rented, as ID when traveling and in many, many instances.

NO, it is not foolproof, nothing is. In cases that require you to prove who you say you are, it is widely and commonly used.

In this case, it has been suggested that a photo ID (ie. license) be used to say you who you are when you vote. I, personally don't want anyone ELSE using MY charge card, my insurance card or USING MY vote.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

How nice Dori Sage. You type a post and ask a question. When a fellow KPer , Amy Knits, answers your question, POLITELY, you tell herto shut up, calling her ignorant and biased. You might be capable of driving, reading and comprehending, but you are not capable of being civil.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Everyone knows that the whole voter ID thing is a ploy by republicans to quash the Democratic vote, otherwise they would have been screaming about this years ago. Why is it an issue now right before an election? Use your heads!
> The speaker of the house in Pennsylvania came right out and said that requiring voter ID in that state would guarantee a sweep for Romney.


alcameron; The fact that Democrats dislike the voter ID requirement is easily seen in my post #472 on page 13 within this thread.

Republicans don't want voter fraud in this or any election and have been fighting for years to have every state implement ID laws.

I think you missed the point of the Speaker from PA if he said what you claim he said. PA is leaning and will probably deliver the state for Obama as today's stats show.

So..... if the Speaker suggested PA is guaranteed to Romney IF voter ID laws were in place, he is admitting massive voter fraud in his state!


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm in total agreement - I think the only reason they don't want it to be a law that you show your ID when voting is so that those who are going to do it illegally would be less likely to be caught.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

The fact remains that there is no evidence to support the notion that voter fraud is a problem.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/08/16/pennsylvania-voter-id-law_n_1790844.html

Mike Turzai


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Where, oh where, is the proof of voter fraud? Saying that somebody's dead husband received a ballot in the mail is not proof. Or that somebody's brother voted for his incarcerated brother. Testimonials and anecdotes are not evidence. And if we're going to continue to talk about voter fraud, how about the Bush-Gore fiasco?


 If you want to know what has been going on, please watch this . Both sections of it.
Part I: 



 Part II:


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Babslovesknitting said:


> I agree with you, it is only the frauders that are complaining, I am all for a national ID card with thumbprint hidden on it


I am so offended that one has the audacity to claim asking for an ID to vote is trying to stack the deck in the Rep favor. I carried a green card for over 15 years and I was proud of showing it to anyone who would ask to see it - which I was asked when I was caught speeding in 1973 - and the police officer asked me where I was from (due to my British accent) I told him and he requested my to see my green card. I also went to the post office EVERY January to register my address and when I moved apt I also went to change my location. I did NOT think anyone was infringing my civil liberties. When I became an American Citizen in 1980 I was so proud that at last I was able to vote. What is wrong with respecting the country that one lives in and their laws? My family emigrated from one country to another ... the one they came from was a non English speaking country and the other spoke English. I was only 5 years old ... my mother was in her mid 30's - NOT once did mother expect us to translate for her. She taught herself to speak and read English and the reason I am NOT fluent in my native tongue is because Mother wanted only English spoken in the house. Mother never expected my teachers, legal forms, any agencies to accommodate her lack of comprehension of the new language. So, anyone that complains about getting an ID should be ashamed of themselves. IF, you do not have ulterior motive of why you do NOT want to get one it's NOT a big deal. And that's MY opinion on the matter. Thank God for this wonderful country and the ones that are trying to keep it that way.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Babslovesknitting said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you, it is only the frauders that are complaining, I am all for a national ID card with thumbprint hidden on it
> ...


Would you rather pay the cost of someone inpersonating you with stolen ID or for the thumbprint that can't be copied


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Gilpin and Hinsdale Counties in Colorado have 110% of their poplulation registered to vote. Hmmmmm....wonder how that happened?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> RBeckles says I didn't get my facts correct on VP Biden's intimidating remarks to get folks to vote.
> 
> For your listening pleasure here is Biden himself:
> 
> ...


Go find something to knit.[/quote]

I guess you cannot handle the truth.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you Joeysomma - I cannot tell you how proud I am of being an American. The only thing I remember of my native country is that I love the food. I have never been back to my country of birth, and consider the USA my home and the land that I would defend with all my heart, in money and vote. I feel so sad to hear people that were born here trash this country and the ones that are trying to keep it number ONE in the world. I came here because I believe it is a country that is/was blessed by God, and it makes me cry when I hear horrid things said about it. How sad that people that want to bring it down do not have the pride they should have for their country. We are NOT all alike, we should ALL love each other, but this does NOT mean envy others - help them yes, but envy no!


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

There is a problem in Florida with non citizens voteing ...big problem.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The fact remains that there is no evidence to support the notion that voter fraud is a problem.


The fact remains the laws have not changed; you must be a legal citizen to vote; a legal citizen has an ID or can easily obtain one and there is no reason, to protect everyone's vote, not to show an ID prior to voting regardless of party.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Amyknits
All I can say is that my Life seems very different from yours.
No need for you to get into my personal business any further, is there.

"Wonderful that you never had to purchase Home" = your statement. That is one of the STRANGE assumptions of yours
among some others.

Perhaps you might check why such a difference and you may
uncomplicate your Life as well.
Having to show your license several times a week is excessive
in my book.
I have flown a great deal and yes I have to show my
ID - that has always been the case.

We have been talking about some People getting the papers to obtain the new voter ID.
Many People, I assure you, NEVER have to show any ID and hence never needed a photo ID but now may become disenfranchised by political scoundrels. 
We are still among many People who were not born in a Hospital or Clinic and their birth was never officially recorded. 
Some even grew up in very small towns and moved and
are not even sure which one they were born in. It can be quite
a challenge to substantiate that they even exist. I am working with some of those. Those are the People who worked so that we have a better life. Luxuries they had none but determination
abound and none of their rights should be taken away from them just because no regulations were in place at their time of birth. And I assure everyone that these people have never
cheated. They are the most moral among us.
Shame everyone who wants to deny them a right they so much deserve. We owe them plenty.
Blessed be all of them.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Babslovesknitting said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Babslovesknitting said:
> ...


Are you suggesting that the person who is checkign the id also have to take a course in comparing the fingerprints?


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> How nice Dori Sage. You type a post and ask a question. When a fellow KPer , Amy Knits, answers your question, POLITELY, you tell herto shut up, calling her ignorant and biased. You might be capable of driving, reading and comprehending, but you are not capable of being civil.


And neither are you


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ginka said:


> There is a problem in Florida with non citizens voteing ...big problem.


Ginka
Since when? An other falsehood being spewed.
So what is new.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have to show my drivers license to get cold medicine and as proof of age when I buy wine. Here in densely populated NJ it is easy to get to Motor Vehicles. But if the need for an ID becomes universal, using the Post Office, as you can to get a passport, would be the most convenient way. And we want to find viable uses for our post offices to keep them open anyway. Sure, everyone who is a legal citizen and eligible to vote should have an ID for that and the other reasons we need IDs. People who are not eligible to vote shouldn't be able to sneak in votes. Try living as a non citizen in some other country and see how many rights you have.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Dori Sage

It is so difficult for so many to stick to facts since particularly now they are not in their corner.
The nastier they get the more we know we are right and they are trembling.


----------



## elfiestouch (Aug 31, 2011)

alcameron said:


> The fact remains that there is no evidence to support the notion that voter fraud is a problem.


You probably never heard of all the dead people that vote in Texas !


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

One of the main problems with the voter ID laws is that there are lets say nearly 1 million people in a state who do not have the required paperwork. The state is unable to process that many applications in time for this election. Those people will lose their franchise.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm still waiting. There hasn't been any evidence quoted here, so it looks like this issue arising from repubs before an election smacks of voter suppression.
I will watch the YouTube video someone provided.
Mike Turzai did say the law enacted in Pennsylvania would give Romney a sweep of the state. Why would he say that? You can find that info online and in a link I provided. I also remember seeing him on the regular media news shows standing up and stating that very gleefully. Why is that?
I really am not opposed to having a national ID card. I am opposed to making laws right before an election that force people to try to get this done now. Why not hold off until Sept 2013, giving people plenty of time to get their ID cards? Why state by state cards? Why not national ID's?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I have to show my drivers license to get cold medicine and as proof of age when I buy wine. Here in densely populated NJ it is easy to get to Motor Vehicles. But if the need for an ID becomes universal, using the Post Office, as you can to get a passport, would be the most convenient way. And we want to find viable uses for our post offices to keep them open anyway. Sure, everyone who is a legal citizen and eligible to vote should have an ID for that and the other reasons we need IDs. People who are not eligible to vote shouldn't be able to sneak in votes. Try living as a non citizen in some other country and see how many rights you have.


MarilynKnits
Drive into the Country and look for a Post office.
It can be a day trip for many, many People.
Tough to undertake when you can't drive or are too ill to venture away from home too far.
Let us look beyond the luxuries that are ours for many of us.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Dori Sage
> 
> It is so difficult for so many to stick to facts since particularly now they are not in their corner.
> The nastier they get the more we know we are right and they are trembling.


The unfortunate thing is that they must compare apples to oranges. Because you need to show ID for some things, like being a certain age to purchase alcohol, does not make it okay for other purposes. There has NEVER been a case of voter fraud being prosecuted.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

You probably never heard of all the dead people that vote in Texas ![/quote]

Show me the evidence that voter fraud is a terrible terrible problem in Texas.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> I'm still waiting. There hasn't been any evidence quoted here, so it looks like this issue arising from repubs before an election smacks of voter suppression.
> I will watch the YouTube video someone provided.
> Mike Turzai did say the law enacted in Pennsylvania would give Romney a sweep of the state. Why would he say that? You can find that info online and in a link I provided. I also remember seeing him on the regular media news shows standing up and stating that very gleefully. Why is that?
> I really am not opposed to having a national ID card. I am opposed to making laws right before an election that force people to try to get this done now. Why not hold off until Sept 2013, giving people plenty of time to get their ID cards? Why state by state cards? Why not national ID's?


alcameron
I have always supported a National ID. It is very beneficial
for many reasons but this is not the intent here.
Voter suppression is the aim and some Republicans have been quite brazen to announce it publicly.
Lived in a number of Countries were one has to have one and carry it on one's Person at all times. There is some security
attached to it and I am all for that.
Other developed Counties are also very streamlined as to voting.
We are so assbackwards it is shameful. And how bad it is will be evident in November. Will be a jungle created by the Republicans.
e
I wish to state however that it is the part of the New Republican Party which has become so hostile to the majority of People.
Sure would like the "old" Republicans to reappear. 
It is beneficial to have at least two good Parties representing a Nation.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> And that's MY opinion on the matter. Thank God for this wonderful country and the ones that are trying to keep it that way.


Nina, Thank God for you and all those immigrants like you who become legal American citizens! Welcome Friend!


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

GrannyDeb said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Where, oh where, is the proof of voter fraud? Saying that somebody's dead husband received a ballot in the mail is not proof. Or that somebody's brother voted for his incarcerated brother. Testimonials and anecdotes are not evidence. And if we're going to continue to talk about voter fraud, how about the Bush-Gore fiasco?
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

GrannyDeb said:


> If you want to know what has been going on, please watch this . Both sections of it.
> Part I:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> You probably never heard of all the dead people that vote in Texas !


Show me the evidence that voter fraud is a terrible terrible problem in Texas.[/quote]

alcameron
Ghosts are tough to catch.
And lies have long legs. They keep marching for a long time.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

Here in Oregon, you CAN'T get a job without providing photo ID. 

I don't understand why they are objecting to showing photo ID to vote since that has been the law since I can remember. I am 54 yrs old. Sounds like unscrupulous things getting set in motion for the up coming Presidential election. REALLY SCARY.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Of course we all know why the repubs are pushing for voter ID now.


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I think these ID laws are just a way for the states to make money. The tv states these IDs are free but when my husband (who had let his driver's license expire after a stroke) went to get an ID he was charged. To many this takes away food money. And CNN told about some cases in Florida where living people had been taken off the voters lists. Now, that is voter fraud to me.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

sadly, people are fradulent with absentee ballots, mail-in ballots, etc. here in the Miami area, we have been having quite a time with folks who go around and collect ballot from older persons, promising to turn them in at the post office or poll...but, who have been found to be manipulating the vote. 
also, I can walk over to the polls near my home and vote. then, go back later and identify myself as someone else in the area and vote again... if I don't have to show ID. (but, here we do have to show it. what is the problem with that?)
In Miami, we have also had many dead people who vote. 



Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still waiting. There hasn't been any evidence quoted here, so it looks like this issue arising from repubs before an election smacks of voter suppression.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

brenda m said:


> I think these ID laws are just a way for the states to make money. The tv states these IDs are free but when my husband (who had let his driver's license expire after a stroke) went to get an ID he was charged. To many this takes away food money. And CNN told about some cases in Florida where living people had been taken off the voters lists. Now, that is voter fraud to me.


brenda m
The expense of getting a driver's license for example is
a cash cow. There is no reason that a Driver's license must be reissued every few years until perhaps after a certain age to check for ability to drive safely.
Other Countries issue them for Life (unless you mess up of course and they take them away even after one drink and driving).
I have chalked up a lot of things here - which are outdated -
to the Country still being very young. But enough time has passed and technology is in place, to streamline a lot of things.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said
> "Drive into the Country and look for a Post office.
> It can be a day trip for many, many People.
> Tough to undertake when you can't drive or are too ill to venture away from home too far.
> ...


Why do people make assumptions about other people? You (Joeysomma) have absolutely no idea how far or near anything is for someone else.


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

these are valid points. can these folks vote by absentee ballot or by mail? don't know about other states, but here they mail us info on how to request an absentee ballot... way ahead of time and in three languages! we can also vote in our choice of three languages. and there is also early voting. they bend over backward to make it easy. what is the problem? you cannot need a voter ID to vote by mail...



joeysomma said:


> Ingried said
> "Drive into the Country and look for a Post office.
> It can be a day trip for many, many People.
> Tough to undertake when you can't drive or are too ill to venture away from home too far.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said
> "Drive into the Country and look for a Post office.
> It can be a day trip for many, many People.
> Tough to undertake when you can't drive or are too ill to venture away from home too far.
> ...


joeysomma
Thank you for making my point that there are places where it is
a long distance.
Thank you I knew you could deliver some facts eventually.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

If your stating the dumb democrates are you really are ignorant and insane][/quote]

Nonnie
What does this mean? Why are you name-calling?


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! 20 pages on this. must have touched a nerve... lots of opinions. well, at least we all like knitting...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said
> ...


Dori Sage
Read on, Joeysomma finally made my point about places
being far out and inaccessible. She really does not know that she did but she really, really did. Remarkable.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Kuddles60 said:


> Wow! 20 pages on this. must have touched a nerve... lots of opinions. well, at least we all like knitting...


I do, the machine is going by itself and my stash is growing.
Christmas is coming up you know.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I've voted absentee for quite a few years now. DH has dementia and I could easily vote his absentee ballot and to my mind, that would be voter fraud...I'm sure this isn't an isolated case. (And he and I didn't always agree politically.)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

OK, I'm really leaving to knit this time. Nobody has provided any proof of voter fraud and it is what it is----voter suppression laws.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried first says: "The only time I ever have to show ID is when I have something notarized. This is a big Country and there are many ways of Life.
Travel it and you gain a wealth of knowledge.
Ingried

Then she states this: "I have flown a great deal and yes I have to show my
ID - that has always been the case. "

WHICH am I to believe is the truth? Is there ANY truth in either statement?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> One of the main problems with the voter ID laws is that there are lets say nearly 1 million people in a state who do not have the required paperwork. The state is unable to process that many applications in time for this election. Those people will lose their franchise.


What have they been doing for the last 4 years?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Of course we all know why the repubs are pushing for voter ID now.


They have been "pushing" for voter ID for many years. It keeps being stalled in the courts.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

But why so vocal about it right now??


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

For a non-political forum, nothing gets this crowd going more than a political issue, especially when there are biases involved (and I'm not taking sides; I have my biases and admit them).


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> But why so vocal about it right now??


DUH????


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Because right before an election makes it look more like voter suppression than anything else, that's why.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> If your stating the dumb democrates are you really are ignorant and insane]


Nonnie
What does this mean? Why are you name-calling?[/quote]

Because that is all some are doing and have Been doing for the last 20 pages. Their opinions are the only right ones because they are democrates and the rest of us are stupid. I am so tired of that. But as far as I am concerned fraud has been shown and people have stated facts about it happening
Arrogance in many on this debate is unbelievable
I have been called ignorant buts that's ok well it's not I stated facts of what I have seen and lived.
If others can call people names then every one can


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said
> "Drive into the Country and look for a Post office.
> It can be a day trip for many, many People.
> Tough to undertake when you can't drive or are too ill to venture away from home too far.
> ...


Ingried lives in a special, magical secret place where you don't have to show your ID except for the rare occasion that you need to have an item notarized.

Many people there were born somewhere other than a hospital and they never were issued a birth certificate and have gone their entire lives without needing one or having a bit of extra money to go out and get one.

In this magical, mystery land, many do not have any money nor means to obtain proper identification so they cannot drive a car, open a bank account, apply for a loan, visit a doctor, get health insurance, apply for food stamps or medicare or medicaid, they don't travel by car nor plane, they don't know about government agencies that will help them obtain ID.

Furthermore, they have not been able to apply for a job because here in the actual US, you need to show photo ID to complete an I-9 form.

I am not sure where this utopia is because she won't share... she wants to keep it all to herself and I don't blame her. Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OK, I'm really leaving to knit this time. Nobody has provided any proof of voter fraud and it is what it is----voter suppression laws.


PROOF!

http://colorado.mediatrackers.org/2012/09/04/colorado-counties-have-more-voters-than-people/


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I have not called anyone a name but if someone else does it, I don't find that a reason to start. Every person is entitled to his or her own opinion about things. We only hope the opinions are based on facts. Facts seem to be hard to come by on this issue of voter fraud.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> But why so vocal about it right now??


It's been going around for at least 12 years or more. Fraud is fraud. If someone states that they got a fraudulent voter idea at their address that is a fact they lived it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Ingried lives in a special, magical secret place where you don't have to show your ID except for the rare occasion that you need to have an item notarized.
> 
> Many people there were born somewhere other than a hospital and they never were issued a birth certificate and have gone their entire lives without needing one or having a bit of extra money to go out and get one.
> 
> ...


Amy,

I have my passport, cash and will use my car to get me to the airport .... just tell the secret destination and I'm there! :thumbup:

I remember Ingried mentioning Newt's space colony; did I miss opening day?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

I think, fraud or none, by the next election there should be something in place where you to show something with a picture that confirms who you say you are just for the person's benefit that is checking your name off the list. They're wanting to create jobs in Washington. They could hire trustworthy people in each state, give them some equipment and set up meetings in cities all over their state where you could come and have your ID created while you wait. If you already have a drivers license you don't need this new one. I would think each state could be covered in four years if they set their mind to it. If somebody was really creative, they could get clubs, schools or any type of association to sponsor cookouts or small fairs to encourage people to come out - kill two birds with one stone type of thing especially for really small rural areas that don't have a lot of entertainment anyway.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried first says: "The only time I ever have to show ID is when I have something notarized. This is a big Country and there are many ways of Life.
> Travel it and you gain a wealth of knowledge.
> Ingried
> 
> ...


What percentage of People need a Passport for everyday Life?
Get real.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Bydie said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm really leaving to knit this time. Nobody has provided any proof of voter fraud and it is what it is----voter suppression laws.
> ...


Ummm...
For your consideration...
Census records are updated every 10 years.
People do move into and move out of the voting districts.
Just these two factors alone lean towards faulty numbers.
It does not prove fraud.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Perhaps I have homes in all 4 States and love Wisconsin as well.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried first says: "The only time I ever have to show ID is when I have something notarized. This is a big Country and there are many ways of Life.
> ...


----------
The POINT is when an ID is needed! Nobody is discussing a Passport. Once again, you attempt to SPIN on your own statements. Typical.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bydie said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm really leaving to knit this time. Nobody has provided any proof of voter fraud and it is what it is----voter suppression laws.
> ...


Thank you.

It appears that there are some discrepancies in some counties according to this article. On the face of things this sounds bad. Is this a nation-wide trend and what are they doing about it?
The article also states that county recorders gave explanations for these numbers, so who knows if those were acceptable. Maybe there's a follow-up article. And what do we know about the Franklin Center and the watchdog organization. Any bias? These are valid questions regarding any evidence submitted as proof. Never are there any actual charges of voter fraud.
From the article
As seen in the chart above detailing the persistent over registration of Ouray County, the Franklin Center analysis found that there are five counties which have reported greater than 100 percent of the voting age population as registered to vote for all years between 2004 and 2012.

Many of the counties contacted by Media Trackers responded with letters detailing the definitions of different voter classifications, i.e. active and inactive, as well as rules relating to the purging of voter data.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> OK, I'm really leaving to knit this time. Nobody has provided any proof of voter fraud and it is what it is----voter suppression laws.


Alcameron. Do some reading about ACORN and the charges/suits regarding voter fraud and attempts by that organization and its sub-organizations to register ineligible voters.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > But why so vocal about it right now??
> ...


Nonnie
What you stated is not accepted as evidence or proof. That's called hearsay or an anecdote.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Cherf said:


> RBeckles said:
> 
> 
> > RBeckles says I didn't get my facts correct on VP Biden's intimidating remarks to get folks to vote.
> ...


I guess you cannot handle the truth.[/quote]

I can handle the truth just fine. Just because you posted some BS I am suppose to take that as fact. I don't think so. I heard what the VP said and I understood exactly what he implying when he said what he said.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> At some great expense to our State, which is sinking in debt, our Governor (he of the Medicaid fraud) decided that he would tackle illegal voters. After a year of exhaustive searches, figurative hills to climb to prove one could vote, they found that there were not enough "illegally-registered" voters to make it worth while. It's hard enough in this country to get people to vote to begin with (the percentage of people who actually vote in this country is abysmal). Get a grip, folks.


If you are talking about Florida, I know exactly what Rick Scott was trying to do. Steal the election. That's what you get when you elect someone with his record.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

gracemd said:


> I agree! Undocumented Dems and the deceased vote quite regularly in elections. If you have to show an ID to buy cold meds, what is the big deal to show one to vote. Vote fraud is rampant in some states.


I would love to know where you got these facts. I would appreciate the link. I live in Florida, and Rick Scott had to give up this witch hunt. Didn't prove any such thing.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

If an ID is needed, then why don't they issue a picture ID when one registers to vote? If picture ID is going to be required, then it should be set for the next Federal election, not this one. It's like changing the rules in mid-stream. That would allow the Election Committees in each state to obtain the proper equipment to provide picture IDs to all registered voters and new voters, who do not already have a valid state license or state issued photo ID. I have several photo IDs, but for the purposes of voting, I have to have one from the DMV in my state. I don't get that. Photo is a photo. That's why I think the Election Committee should issue the photo ID.

Surprisingly, there hasn't been that much voter fraud in the US overall. For the Policy brief see http://www.brennancenter.org/content/resource/policy_brief_on_the_truth_about_voter_fraud/. In several states the percent of voter fraud was 0.0009% or less.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> lets just put it this way if you don't really like it then to me you have something to hide. You have to show ID to write a check whats the big deal..oh I know your here when you shouldn't be..well there's the door.


I have nothing to hide and I resent the voter ID law. I even have a picture ID. How can you make a value judgement about someone you don't even know?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

cow-girl said:


> Widespread "voter" fraud is the basis for the new "voter ID" laws which
> are being pushed, and although in rare cases has voter fraud been proved,
> only states with Republican legislatures continue to push for such laws. By
> doing so, they know that a large block of Democratic voters would be
> ...


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, how can you get Food Stamps, Disability, driver's license, bank account, pay a vet with a check, get electricity, phone,.......
> ...


Great value judgement. However you don't know me.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Republican benefit from voter fraud done by?

http://www.wggb.com/2012/08/15/voter-fraud-confirmed-state-takes-over-east-longmeadow-election/

Illegal Alien Voter Fraud in Florida





ELIZABETH WARREN LEGAL BATTLE TO ENROLL WELFARE VOTERS:
http://tinyurl.com/8osz6qb


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> jan m said:
> 
> 
> > To me, it seems to a problem that doesn't exist or perhaps a situation that isn't widespread or prevalent enough to be an actual problem. Both the intent and consequences seem to be the disenfranchisement of the poor and elderly.
> ...


Documentation please. Where is your proof that dead or illegals vote?


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ginka said:
> 
> 
> > There are about 20 states that do not require a photo ID to vote ...thats just crazy .
> ...


Let us know what you find on this subject.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> For your listening pleasure here is Biden himself:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/dy37x7a
> 
> I can handle the truth just fine. Just because you posted some BS I am suppose to take that as fact. I don't think so. I heard what the VP said and I understood exactly what he implying when he said what he said.


WOW, VP Biden speaking in his own words is BS? I might have to agree with you there!

You told me Biden didn't say the things he is saying in the video. Interesting theory.....
Biden specifically and clearly said the Republicans want to put voters back in chains.


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> The fact that he looks different is hardly the issue. There are many more "looks different" qualified people that would make wonderful presidents.


Apparently he is not like any of our former presidents, he is half white, half black. And yes I am saying the voter ID laws seem to be racist. They are happening in republican states, run by republicans.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ginka said:
> ...


Hi Cheryl! Cheryl reporting here! Look back to page 13, where I posted my research result. Having no voter ID laws would benefit the Dems 60%!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > RBeckles said:
> ...


I can handle the truth just fine. Just because you posted some BS I am suppose to take that as fact. I don't think so. I heard what the VP said and I understood exactly what he implying when he said what he said.[/quote]

Progessives only accept as credible sources Huff Po., MoveOn.org, MSNBC. Anything else is "BS".


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > lets just put it this way if you don't really like it then to me you have something to hide. You have to show ID to write a check whats the big deal..oh I know your here when you shouldn't be..well there's the door.
> ...


Just because a person doesn't have a photo ID doesn't mean that they have something to hide. I did not have a photo ID until I applied for a license to drive. My school did not have photo IDs at the time. I had nothing to hide. I just didn't have a photo ID. In later years, I had many photo ID cards, but only my state license would qualify as a means of ID at the voting booth. Somehow, that doesn't seem fair. Lots of people do not drive, but have other photo IDs, which the Election Committee in PA would not accept as valid. The Judge of the Supreme Court in PA made that point yesterday in court at the hearing on voter ID.

It was clear that the Republicans, at least in PA, put the law in effect to assist Romney in winning the election. They have played that video on the news many times in the past months. It has always been a means of keeping some groups from voting. There were all sorts of tricks to keep different groups from voting over the years. If it was not just to keep some groups from voting, then they would have given a few years for all registered voters to secure a photo ID.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????
> ...


Don't you have to sign your name? In California they check your signature with name on the sample ballot to see if it is the same---at least where I vote. If there is nothing to hide why would anyone hesitate to have to show ID?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Voter ID is a necessity because sadly there is a lot of voter fraud. I can't believe that people can't get a photo ID. Are these people housebound? If they can't get out to get a voter ID, how can they get to the polls to vote?


Please give me some proof of voter fraud. I haven't heard or seen any evidence. Would you please include a link?


----------



## rocky1991 (May 8, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Catarry said:
> 
> 
> > It's so interesting that the very folks who in the 40s, 50s and 60s would have been most opposed to the notion of a national identity card, who legislated that Social Security numbers could not be used as personal identifiers because that smacked of Soviet-style internal passports, that these more conservative, individualistic folks have gradually become converts to the notion of universal proof of identity.
> ...


Please supply facts of all this voter fraud and illegals voting.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> And yes I am saying the voter ID laws seem to be racist. They are happening in republican states, run by republicans.


Proof please, as you say.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > alcameron said:
> ...


 They also stated that the called voter registration and we told that was the information they received fact. I have lived in my home nearly 25 yrs and if someone uses my address without my permission there is a problem fact.


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

Cherf said:


> RBeckles said:
> 
> 
> > For your listening pleasure here is Biden himself:
> ...


You simply don't get it! I feel sorry for you. I know what he said and I know why he said it. I'm done! Have a good night.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> It was clear that the Republicans, at least in PA, put the law in effect to assist Romney in winning the election.


Then why is it predicted that PA will go to Obama?


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Why do people keep saying Obama is our first black president. He is our first BIRACIAL president, as if that makes any difference. His race isn't the issue...policies are the issue and I hate it when I am accused of being racist just because I might disagree with something he proposed or did. I don't judge people by superficial attributes, but by actions and intents.


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! did you just ruin this wonderful web-site. It started so nice and easy and then, the political B.S. started. If we wanted ID's it should have been three elections back, and not now.The same with the fences in Texas etc. It was nice to have people from all over sneaking in to our contries. Did we ever care about protection of our borders? Or did we want cheap labor for the California farmers?
Funny, all these things come up when we have new governors, they should work on getting jobs for Americans and stay out of our lives.We were fine until this coming election.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> Please give me some proof of voter fraud. I haven't heard or seen any evidence. Would you please include a link?


Several people have given links previous to this post of yours. Please view them or post links of your own contrary to those already in evidence.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Cheryl Jaeger said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Now isn't that interesting..

:roll:


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

rocky1991 said:


> cathy47 said:
> 
> 
> > lets just put it this way if you don't really like it then to me you have something to hide. You have to show ID to write a check whats the big deal..oh I know your here when you shouldn't be..well there's the door.
> ...


I do have a question : If you found out after an election that the reason the person you voted for lost due to voter fraud (Not having to show an ID Photo in this case), how would you feel then about ID's being required to vote?

The way I look at being required to show an ID is "It protects me "as an owner of an account or as a US Citizen.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Bydie said:


> RBeckles said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Progessives only accept as credible sources Huff Po., MoveOn.org, MSNBC. Anything else is "BS".[/quote]

This is NOT true--or do you as a conservative only accept Fox News?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

RBeckles said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > For your listening pleasure here is Biden himself:
> ...


You simply don't get it! I feel sorry for you. I know what he said and I know why he said it. I'm done! Have a good night.[/quote]

Don't feel sorry for me. I hear and understand perfectly VP Biden's own words. It seems to be you who doesn't.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

We have very little voter fraud. These new regulations are to prevent minoritys from voting. Americans don't want to vote that is why the turnout is always so low. The new regulations are only in a few states the ones called "swing states" They have been started only in states where the Republicians are afraid that if the voting was the same as it has always been that their candidates will lose.This is against the American way. We consider voting a right and a privilege One that the founding fathers thought so important that it is in the constitution.Funny how there was no voter fraud in the primaries only now when Romney is perhaps behind. Be sure and watch the debates in Oct. and if you can get MSNBC


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

watch Ratchel Maddow and maybe Larry Mcdonnald for a little different take on what is going on. Not lies but facts. Don't forget to vote.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Nonnie
Because you tell us something doesn't make it true. And if it is a fact, it's one little fact, which is not evidence. It's just one thing you told us, not proof or evidence. Go online and find out what analysis, fact, evidence, hearsay, testimonial, anecdote----find out the meanings of these terms in order for you to more accurately make a case.


----------



## WandySue (Sep 9, 2012)

WOW! This topic is really interesting. I just think back to when I first registered here in Connecticut. I not only had to show some identification, they also required me to read a paragraph from a selected book they had to prove that I could read and understand what I voting for. Of course, that was some time ago. I say yes to ID's.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> l
> 
> Progessives only accept as credible sources Huff Po., MoveOn.org, MSNBC. Anything else is "BS".


This is NOT true--or do you as a conservative only accept Fox News?[/quote]

alcameron, There are all kinds of facts and links posted by Conservatives as you requested. The only one from a pundit who appears on Fox News is a link YOU posted. Have you viewed any link posted or only refused to believe the Anita videos because you didn't approve of the source?


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

It is not a matter of not wanting to show I.D. Many people that don't drive have no drivers lic. are poor and have no photo id. some of the states that are requiring the photo id it is very difficult for many of these people to obtain and at great cost. One woman in an eastern state I don't recall which one has been voting for 50 years every time the reason we know that she has voted each time is because in her state they gave her and 6000 other people a certificate for her voting record. Now however she can't vote because she does not have a photo Id she doesn't drive and never did and she is black. NO VOTING FOR YOU sorry. they know she will vote for the democrat.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Nonnie
> Because you tell us something doesn't make it true. And if it is a fact, it's one little fact, which is not evidence. It's just one thing you told us, not proof or evidence. Go online and find out what analysis, fact, evidence, hearsay, testimonial, anecdote----find out the meanings of these terms in order for you to more accurately make a case.


Now your calling me a liar. I do not lie and I don't need to provide anything to an arrogant person like you
I know what the words mean and I assure you I don't need a lecture from an arrogant liberal like you you think your God but you are NOT


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A number of critical things here. First we don't have a President who looks different. We have a President who is Black. Maybe I think most of you look different because you are white!
> 
> Second, I will repeat that there is no voting fraud as the Republicans, Tea Party people and the Koch people are screaming. The machines are fraudulent. The gerrymandering of voter districts is fraudulent. The Republican campaigns of disinformation on voting days and times in Black and Democratic communities is fraudulent.
> 
> ...


Where do I fit into your glittering generalities? I'm white, not rich, and neither a Republican nor a Democrat. I was in the front of the line supporting the civil rights movement back in the 50's and 60's. I taught first grade in a suburban school, and all of my students were Hispanic or African-American. I never liked Obama's policies, but I thought the best part of electing him was the true joy and hope it would give to African-American children, seeing that they truly can grow up to be President. I'm terribly disappointed and disturbed at Obama's apparent dislike of my race and of his extreme policies. I love my country and want to see that "can do" attitude, self-reliance, and a strong work ethic come back. I want to fix Medicare without being denied the health care that I may need as I get older. I don't want people like Raum Emanuel's brother Ezekiel deciding that I'm not contributing to society and therefore don't deserve treatment, just "comfort care." I believe in protecting life - even the lives of the unborn and the disabled. I'm voting for the people who believe in that. And - since I've seen reports and evidence of VOTER FRAUD, I'm in favor of voter ID.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Knitnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > It was clear that the Republicans, at least in PA, put the law in effect to assist Romney in winning the election.
> ...


I was referring to GOP State Representative Mike Turzai's comments. See http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87NN5sdqNt8.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> It is not a matter of not wanting to show I.D. Many people that don't drive have no drivers lic. are poor and have no photo id. some of the states that are requiring the photo id it is very difficult for many of these people to obtain and at great cost. One woman in an eastern state I don't recall which one has been voting for 50 years every time the reason we know that she has voted each time is because in her state they gave her and 6000 other people a certificate for her voting record. Now however she can't vote because she does not have a photo Id she doesn't drive and never did and she is black. NO VOTING FOR YOU sorry. they know she will vote for the democrat.


Your friend is a devoted and patriotic citizen! How does she get to the polls? Would the person who takes her to the polls consider taking her to get her photo ID?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > We have very little voter fraud. These new regulations are to prevent minoritys from voting. Americans don't want to vote that is why the turnout is always so low. The new regulations are only in a few states the ones called "swing states" They have been started only in states where the Republicians are afraid that if the voting was the same as it has always been that their candidates will lose.This is against the American way. We consider voting a right and a privilege One that the founding fathers thought so important that it is in the constitution.Funny how there was no voter fraud in the primaries only now when Romney is perhaps behind. Be sure and watch the debates in Oct. and if you can get MSNBC
> ...


Since those of us who want voter ID have been asked repeatedly for evidence of voter fraud, I'd like to ask onegrannygoose for evidence that there has been none.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > We have very little voter fraud. These new regulations are to prevent minoritys from voting. Americans don't want to vote that is why the turnout is always so low. The new regulations are only in a few states the ones called "swing states" They have been started only in states where the Republicians are afraid that if the voting was the same as it has always been that their candidates will lose.This is against the American way. We consider voting a right and a privilege One that the founding fathers thought so important that it is in the constitution.Funny how there was no voter fraud in the primaries only now when Romney is perhaps behind. Be sure and watch the debates in Oct. and if you can get MSNBC
> ...


Thank you! I also remember watching interviews of people who had been paid to register more than once and vote more than once. I think it was $20 a vote. On tv.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

IDs, definitely!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bonbf3 I was just told just because I said so didnt mean it was true. All they can due is ask us for proof but they don't need to give any
So like the party of inclusion.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > A number of critical things here. First we don't have a President who looks different. We have a President who is Black. Maybe I think most of you look different because you are white!
> ...


Well said!


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

What do you use to get one a plane or buy antihistamines in the CVS?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


I live in Wis. I have never used a photo i.d. to visit my doctor, use a charge card, buy cold medicine, get a prescription, purchase insurance or file a claim, or return an item to a store. It has been a long time since I opened a bank account or used a check in person or put anything on lay away, so maybe that has changed. But since this seems to be the norm in Wi. and we are a "toss up" state, it would stand to reason, a load of decent, honest people would be discouraged to vote by forcing photo ids. That could throw the election. And that is the problem.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am from corrupt Massachusetts where the democrats in control count on fraudulent voters to stay in office. I am all for showing ID to vote. When Scott Brown was running for the US Senate against Martha Coakley I worked outside the polls with Brown signs. I saw people from the neighboring city coming to vote. They couldn't make eye contact as they knew I knew where they lived. Voter fraud is very big here. I am all for showing ID to vote. I am 67 and have to show an ID to get a beer at a hockey game!!! You just have to know who is fighting Voter ID to know who is behind voter fraud.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I beg to differ with you. Voter fraud is alive and well in this country. How is it done? Ask N.Hampshire where Massachusetts students are bussed in on election day as they have same day registration. The students are paid to go to throw the elections in N.H. Just last week they changed the law in N.H. as it was that bad. You are trying to victimize Obama because of his skin color. He is also half white, remember. He was a community organizer and they are directly responsible for registering people to vote and paying them in lunches and cigarettes. Google ACORN. This hasn't to do with Obama as much as a system that has been grown since the country was founded.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Ingried said:


> Patty Sutter said:
> 
> 
> > mojave said:
> ...


Well EXCUSE ME. I guess I sit on my far A.... and collect money for doing nothing. That must be why I'm a millionaire! 
ALL of my doctors and hospital bills have been paid one month at a time just like the rest of you. 'My son now 36 was born on the paynent plan' But I guess since I'm fat LAZY and rich, my opinion doesn't count. I am clicking UNWATCH.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Knitnewbie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Knitnewbie said:
> ...


I understand and know the contents of the video link. Your statements imply that voter fraud was put into effect in PA to help guarantee Romney the state win. I ask, again, if that was Turzai's intent, he didn't get what he wanted because it is very likely the state delegation of PA will vote for Obama.

So, perhaps you're not understanding my question. The Republic governor wants voters to show ID to vote - and that was "done" according to Turazi. Doesn't they outline that Repubs want a honest election, not just one that goes only to their favor?

Because, to date, PA is leaning for Romney and has voting ID laws.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

She is not a friend of mine. She lives in a far different state than I do. I used her just as an example. their are many many people just like her check it out.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a minute, Nonnie. I am not arrogant and I am not calling you a liar. I have responded to you calmly and seriously even after you have called me names. I am not a person who tries to trick people or speak "down" to anyone and I'm sorry if I caused you to think that. I am just trying to explain to you what is accepted by most people as proof or evidence. I am not trying to call you any names or suggest anything sinister, I'm just trying to explain what is and isn't "proof."


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lfitzie said:


> Google ACORN. This hasn't to do with Obama as much as a system that has been grown since the country was founded.


So true! Don't forget funded by Soros, Obama's sugar daddy.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Cherf said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > l
> ...


alcameron, There are all kinds of facts and links posted by Conservatives as you requested. The only one from a pundit who appears on Fox News is a link YOU posted. Have you viewed any link posted or only refused to believe the Anita videos because you didn't approve of the source?[/quote]

Yes, that is correct. I only posted from Fox because out of all the sources I could have chosen, I thought that would be the one that conservatives would trust.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bonbf3 I was just told just because I said so didnt mean it was true. All they can due is ask us for proof but they don't need to give any
> So like the party of inclusion.


It's so aggravating when reason is ignored.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Just a minute, Nonnie. I am not arrogant and I am not calling you a liar. I have responded to you calmly and seriously even after you have called me names. I am not a person who tries to trick people or speak "down" to anyone and I'm sorry if I caused you to think that. I am just trying to explain to you what is accepted by most people as proof or evidence. I am not trying to call you any names or suggest anything sinister, I'm just trying to explain what is and isn't "proof."


 You want proof of everything but have not provided any proof of any kind.
Regardless of what you think you do talk down to people and you do call them names in your insinuations


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


Thanks, Bydie.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I believe Ingried's Mind your own business remark was an answer to the doctor's office person or whomever asks for the id...not you. This is your forum and your business. One kper said that the hmo people required their customers to show id at their doctor's offices. I would guess that is to protect against the errors made when Mr. Smith is allergic to penicillan and Mr. Jones is the one with the strept throat. Or one came in for a skin tag and one came in for a leg amputation and oops, there was a mix up. Whenever I go to the hospital for anything, I am asked over and over again, my date of birth. It is a check point to make sure the right patient is treated and the hospital is not sued.


AmyKnits said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

alcameron said:


> This is NOT true--or do you as a conservative only accept Fox News?


alcameron, There are all kinds of facts and links posted by Conservatives as you requested. The only one from a pundit who appears on Fox News is a link YOU posted. Have you viewed any link posted or only refused to believe the Anita videos because you didn't approve of the source?[/quote]

Yes, that is correct. I only posted from Fox because out of all the sources I could have chosen, I thought that would be the one that conservatives would trust.[/quote]

So, to your question. Do you not accept any of the links provided to you as proof or do you only accept, as a Liberal Progressive, proof of links you like?


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > Just a minute, Nonnie. I am not arrogant and I am not calling you a liar. I have responded to you calmly and seriously even after you have called me names. I am not a person who tries to trick people or speak "down" to anyone and I'm sorry if I caused you to think that. I am just trying to explain to you what is accepted by most people as proof or evidence. I am not trying to call you any names or suggest anything sinister, I'm just trying to explain what is and isn't "proof."
> ...


I have provided proof from Fox News. I don't understand why you are so full of hatred and anger. I already said I am truly sorry if I come across as talking down to people. That is NOT my intention. I guess it doesn't matter if you just hate me no matter what I say. I repeat that I do not call people names, and I am trying to be polite. Nobody deserves to be talked down to or called any names. I don't know what else I can say about it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Thank you Joeysomma - I cannot tell you how proud I am of being an American. The only thing I remember of my native country is that I love the food. I have never been back to my country of birth, and consider the USA my home and the land that I would defend with all my heart, in money and vote. I feel so sad to hear people that were born here trash this country and the ones that are trying to keep it number ONE in the world. I came here because I believe it is a country that is/was blessed by God, and it makes me cry when I hear horrid things said about it. How sad that people that want to bring it down do not have the pride they should have for their country. We are NOT all alike, we should ALL love each other, but this does NOT mean envy others - help them yes, but envy no!


Amen, as an American Indian, I love this country and it makes me cry when I read about the hateful remarks written on this site. I told one woman that if she did not like USA, then pack her bags quickly and leave!

As for you, Welcome to America


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3 I was just told just because I said so didnt mean it was true. All they can due is ask us for proof but they don't need to give any
> ...


I total agree but there are many that choose to ignore reason because they are always right


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bonbf3 I was just told just because I said so didnt mean it was true. All they can due is ask us for proof but they don't need to give any
> So like the party of inclusion.


Nonnie: I've learned that the party of inclusion (Prog) self-destructed and dis-banned last night and exist no more.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

I would accept any mainstream news source, wouldn't you? The devil is in the details, right? What's mainstream to me may not be to you, so we agree to disagree. Everyone has the right to his/her own opinion based on what s/he accepts as facts. Your moral upbringing may even play a part in how you may judge something, no?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3 I was just told just because I said so didnt mean it was true. All they can due is ask us for proof but they don't need to give any
> ...


Really? All that love and acceptance and tolerance gone???? That must be the reason for the increase in "hate speech" here today. So sad!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


I total agree hate speech is just what they do. All they really know.
Very very sad


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Do you know anything about American Law or the constitution? What happened to It is better to let a guilty person go free than to convict a innocent one. Convert that to your voter fraud which is less than .00004 percent. which equates on practically nothing So you want to take people off the voting rolls for that percentage.? I don't believe you really mean that. At least I hope not.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3 I was just told just because I said so didnt mean it was true. All they can due is ask us for proof but they don't need to give any
> ...


That's great, but it means they will haunt us again, and have been all day.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie: I've learned that the party of inclusion (Prog) self-destructed and dis-banned last night and exist no more.


Really? All that love and acceptance and tolerance gone???? That must be the reason for the increase in "hate speech" here today. So sad![/quote]

Really. The only proof I can provide is there is no longer the "Progressive Women's Forum" listed in active topics on the Home page last I was there. I assume there was extreme disagreement between the members.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> Do you know anything about American Law or the constitution? What happened to It is better to let a guilty person go free than to convict a innocent one. Convert that to your voter fraud which is less than .00004 percent. which equates on practically nothing So you want to take people off the voting rolls for that percentage.? I don't believe you really mean that. At least I hope not.


Fraud is fraud One is to many, why has Eric Holden stopped states from removing dead people from their rolls. Because those names are used to vote fraudulently. 
Where do you get your numbers? Prove they are fact?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> Do you know anything about American Law or the constitution? What happened to It is better to let a guilty person go free than to convict a innocent one. Convert that to your voter fraud which is less than .00004 percent. which equates on practically nothing So you want to take people off the voting rolls for that percentage.? I don't believe you really mean that. At least I hope not.


onegrannygoose
Thank you for reminding all of us. Of great value.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie: I've learned that the party of inclusion (Prog) self-destructed and dis-banned last night and exist no more.
> ...


Really. The only proof I can provide is there is no longer the "Progressive Women's Forum" listed in active topics on the Home page last I was there. I assume there was extreme disagreement between the members.[/quote]

Cherf
Don't celebrate. We are fine. Never forget we are Friends.
Disagreements we have at times with good outcomes.
Emailing is more private. No troll can invade there.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mmg said:


> This is under the Chit Chat non knitting area.
> 
> 
> flohel said:
> ...


I agree and found one political site where Republicans were bashed had been shut down. It had over 50 pages of people bashing the GOP with horrible words.

Glad Admn shut it down as they even were fighting among themselves as they thought they had a troll. The woman in question was publicially embarrassed and left the thread.

I know this woman's name and do hope she will return as the woman who thought she controlled the site, is something to read her words -- such anger.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> mmg said:
> 
> 
> > This is under the Chit Chat non knitting area.
> ...


Ufortunately that is all they know how to do. Their way or the highway.
Too bad that admin didn't ban them from the entire site


----------



## luv2knt (Jan 25, 2012)

I agree we need ID FOR VOTING...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie: I've learned that the party of inclusion (Prog) self-destructed and dis-banned last night and exist no more.
> ...


Really. The only proof I can provide is there is no longer the "Progressive Women's Forum" listed in active topics on the Home page last I was there. I assume there was extreme disagreement between the members.[/quote]

All Progressivism eventually "self destructs".


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I agree and found one political site where Republicans were bashed had been shut down. It had over 50 pages of people bashing the GOP with horrible words.
> 
> Glad Admn shut it down as they even were fighting among themselves as they thought they had a troll. The woman in question was publicially embarrassed and left the thread.
> 
> I know this woman's name and do hope she will return as the woman who thought she controlled the site, is something to read her words -- such anger.


I believe the leader of the forum threatened and ultimately did shut down the private forum as one of their own members was a bad apple within the group.

It is actually sad that honest debate cannot take place out in public on the greater KP forum. There really was no need to have an exclusive, invitation only group where all members are in agreement (or are supposedly of one mind); what is the point if you just wish to bash the opposition.

Better to have debate between opposing parties to learn and teach one another in an honest and respectful way.

Perhaps now that can happen.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > I agree and found one political site where Republicans were bashed had been shut down. It had over 50 pages of people bashing the GOP with horrible words.
> ...


Well said!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried. You are or are not a US citizen. There is some confusion about where you live as you say that you have never had to show photo ID except to have a document notarized.
> ...


How could your world be extremely stable if you are not a US citizen. If you also write no checks, then you must be a cash and carry person who pays no taxes. Besides if you cannot vote WHY are you even on this thread? You are still illegal anyway you cut the cards.

Why not become a citizen or are you enjoying all of the perks of being illegal. Makes me wonder.

Well, I have knitting to finish for Christmas as that is creeping closer and closer so am leaving this worthless thread to knit.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Gosh, looks like Knitting Paradise just became Knitting Hell!
Here's something odd...just this year, I had to renew my driver's license (aka photo id). There is a problem. I am quite a bit thinner and way younger than the picture on my new license. LOL. What happened? How are the poll workers going to recognize me? Good night all.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Knitnewbie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I did not say that voter fraud was put into effect in PA to guarantee Romney a win there. I said Turzai said that voter ID was put into effect to ensure Romney a win and included the video link. No one knows who will win this election, regardless of polls. 
I said I thought Election Committees should include a photo on the voter registration card they issue at the time one registers. that would solve the problem of photo ID.


----------



## Knevada Knitter (May 18, 2012)

Yep, it was ACORN, the people they hired to register voters were paid by the head, they [ACORN] were conficted thier hands slapped, end of story. We still have Scarry Harry as a result.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> I had to show an ID at Walmart to buy cold meds yesterday. All this nonsense about how difficult it can be to get an ID is just that -- NONSENSE. We should have to prove we are who we say we are with a picture ID.


Not necessarily NONSENSE. When I took my Mom to CA DMV for an ID card - not drivers license - I had to go back home to get her birth certificate. Since she is 84 that could have been a problem to produce but fortunately I had it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> I believe Ingried's Mind your own business remark was an answer to the doctor's office person or whomever asks for the id...not you. This is your forum and your business. One kper said that the hmo people required their customers to show id at their doctor's offices. I would guess that is to protect against the errors made when Mr. Smith is allergic to penicillan and Mr. Jones is the one with the strept throat. Or one came in for a skin tag and one came in for a leg amputation and oops, there was a mix up. Whenever I go to the hospital for anything, I am asked over and over again, my date of birth. It is a check point to make sure the right patient is treated and the hospital is not sued.
> 
> 
> AmyKnits said:
> ...


Hey, Amyknits, don't throw us "babies" out with the bathwater! We appreciate your comments.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Joeysomma - I cannot tell you how proud I am of being an American. The only thing I remember of my native country is that I love the food. I have never been back to my country of birth, and consider the USA my home and the land that I would defend with all my heart, in money and vote. I feel so sad to hear people that were born here trash this country and the ones that are trying to keep it number ONE in the world. I came here because I believe it is a country that is/was blessed by God, and it makes me cry when I hear horrid things said about it. How sad that people that want to bring it down do not have the pride they should have for their country. We are NOT all alike, we should ALL love each other, but this does NOT mean envy others - help them yes, but envy no!
> ...


Let's just chalk all this angry talk up to passion and drop it. Let's get back to encouraging one another about our knitting, our families, and other nice things we share. As for politics, it will be decided in November, and that will be that. We'll all make the best of it.


----------



## HautMoni (Aug 15, 2012)

I agree that now is not the time to increase the cost of holding an election by requiring photo ID to vote. I'd rather see my tax dollars spent on education, health and public safety.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


Janeway
My life is extremely stable and always has been.
I write no checks - does anyone still do that?
I carry no cash. Who would be that dumb?
As to voting, that is my business. No law dictates that I must
so I make choices.
Your Bigotry is amazing. Are you proud to be so hateful?

By the way your accusations will never make me reveal anything you want to know so eagerly. Keep on trying.
Failure is yours.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I live in rural PA where most everyone knows everyone, yet to pay by check photo id is needed. To buy alcohol photo ID is needed.
Our local DMV has limited but if one really needs to,get there all,you have to do is schedule a bus one day in advance, free,for senior,citizens.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Knevada Knitter said:


> Yep, it was ACORN, the people they hired to register voters were paid by the head, they [ACORN] were conficted thier hands slapped, end of story. We still have Scarry Harry as a result.


Excuse please, who was convicted and when?


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

I live in rural PA where most everyone knows everyone, yet to pay by check photo id is needed. To buy alcohol photo ID is needed.
Our local DMV has limited but if one really needs to,get there all,you have to do is schedule a bus one day in advance, free,for senior,citizens.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

So when you go to vote, you don't have to show your registration papers before voting?

Here, voting is compulsory, there is a fine for not doing so, some people prefer to pay the fine and not vote as an objection to being compelled to vote.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Sorry for the double posting!!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Knevada Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it was ACORN, the people they hired to register voters were paid by the head, they [ACORN] were conficted thier hands slapped, end of story. We still have Scarry Harry as a result.
> ...


I don't remember who was convicted, but I recall that they closed down ACORN for a while and it re-established itself later. Light penalty. Obama's DOJ also told people not to pursue arrests of people of a certain race in voting controversies. Does anyone else remember that? The DOJ is very selective in its pursuits.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Knevada Knitter said:
> ...


Acorn went bankrupt because of all sorts of accusations for a number of years. I do not believe that anybody was convicted.
Efforts were made to do so but no sound reasons surfaced.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Gosh, looks like Knitting Paradise just became Knitting Hell!
> Here's something odd...just this year, I had to renew my driver's license (aka photo id). There is a problem. I am quite a bit thinner and way younger than the picture on my new license. LOL. What happened? How are the poll workers going to recognize me? Good night all.


Leave it to someone from good old cheese country to make me laugh. I am talking about your new name for Knitting paradise.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

And how many of us have had our identity stolen or our signature forged? My husband was asked to re-sign his voter's ballot because he signed his name differently than when he originally registered some 45 years ago. (It's not legible.) We vote by mail and when I first registered was the only time I had to prove who I was with ID and a utility bill with my new address. I could still be someone else for all the government knows but no one can forge my signature.

We have the right to vote. George Washington certainly didn't have a driver's license or passport with his picture to prove he was George and neither did Abe Lincoln. 

If the states want to require voter accountability and picture ID, go to the people, set up places in schools or shopping centers and make it free to all by putting pictures on voter ID cards. Not everyone drives, not everyone has picture ID and not everyone is born in a hospital where the birth is registered.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Becca said:


> And how many of us have had our identity stolen or our signature forged? My husband was asked to re-sign his voter's ballot because he signed his name differently than when he originally registered some 45 years ago. (It's not legible.) We vote by mail and when I first registered was the only time I had to prove who I was with ID and a utility bill with my new address. I could still be someone else for all the government knows but no one can forge my signature.
> 
> We have the right to vote. George Washington certainly didn't have a driver's license or passport with his picture to prove he was George and neither did Abe Lincoln.
> 
> If the states want to require voter accountability and picture ID, go to the people, set up places in schools or shopping centers and make it free to all by putting pictures on voter ID cards. Not everyone drives, not everyone has picture ID and not everyone is born in a hospital where the birth is registered.


Becca
Wonderful. You are so correct. And your suggestion
deserves applaud.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Knevada Knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it was ACORN, the people they hired to register voters were paid by the head, they [ACORN] were conficted thier hands slapped, end of story. We still have Scarry Harry as a result.
> ...


Ingried you have to be kiddding One of the news shows like 60 min. reported it. I wish I could remember which one. But I can't believe you have not.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> nannykints said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed it needs to be accessible to all people Republicans and Democrats and any other any one who is registered to vote and meets the requirements
> ...


Cherf, can you verify your statements?

Karen N.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Becca said:


> And how many of us have had our identity stolen or our signature forged? My husband was asked to re-sign his voter's ballot because he signed his name differently than when he originally registered some 45 years ago. (It's not legible.) We vote by mail and when I first registered was the only time I had to prove who I was with ID and a utility bill with my new address. I could still be someone else for all the government knows but no one can forge my signature.
> 
> We have the right to vote. George Washington certainly didn't have a driver's license or passport with his picture to prove he was George and neither did Abe Lincoln.
> 
> If the states want to require voter accountability and picture ID, go to the people, set up places in schools or shopping centers and make it free to all by putting pictures on voter ID cards. Not everyone drives, not everyone has picture ID and not everyone is born in a hospital where the birth is registered.


In some states, not only is the ID FREE, but they have a van AND WILL COME TO YOUR HOUSE and do the process. I'll look it up. Re ACORN, yes, there were convictions. I'll look that up too. It was the bunch that registered the Dallas Cowboys, Mickey Mouse, etc. I'll be back with that info tomorrow. I'm getting sleepy!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Knevada Knitter said:


> Yep, it was ACORN, the people they hired to register voters were paid by the head, they [ACORN] were conficted thier hands slapped, end of story. We still have Scarry Harry as a result.


<Scarry Harry >
I offer my condolences, Knevada Knitter. Not only is Harry a disgrace, but he's CREEPY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

AR 1998: A contractor with ACORN-affiliated Project Vote was arrested for falsifying about 400 voter registration cards.
CO 2005: Two ex-ACORN employees were convicted in Denver of perjury for submitting false voter registrations. 
CO 2004: An ACORN employee admitted to forging signatures and registering three of her friends to vote 40 times.
There are dozens more ACORN arrests, convictions, and confessions here:
http://www.rottenacorn.com/activityMap.html


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> AR 1998: A contractor with ACORN-affiliated Project Vote was arrested for falsifying about 400 voter registration cards.
> CO 2005: Two ex-ACORN employees were convicted in Denver of perjury for submitting false voter registrations.
> CO 2004: An ACORN employee admitted to forging signatures and registering three of her friends to vote 40 times.
> There are dozens more ACORN arrests, convictions, and confessions here:
> http://www.rottenacorn.com/activityMap.html


Thanks Geri! You saved me some work! :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I hear predjudices.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I hear predjudices.


snoozyz_suzi
prejudices? Not these folks. LOL


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I don't remember who was convicted, but I recall that they closed down ACORN for a while and it re-established itself later. Light penalty. Obama's DOJ also told people not to pursue arrests of people of a certain race in voting controversies. Does anyone else remember that? The DOJ is very selective in its pursuits.


I remember! Originally the founder/pres and his brother were charged with embezzling $1M from the foundation. Later it was determined the actual figure was $5M. The entity itself was not yet convicted I believe but several former officials, workers and associates were convicted and sentenced. The brother re-formed the group in a different way and probably the same crap is going on again. There was posted a link to an ACORN whistleblower some pages back in this thread that will tell you more of the facts of ACORN.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As of tonight 

The Eyes have it, and the nose have been blown.

Just thought you all might want to know the vote outcome 

for today.

And with that I wish you all a good nights rest.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Cherf, can you verify your statements?
> 
> Karen N.


Yep, did so earlier with links provided.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> I hear predjudices.


Suzi, I guess you're new here.....playing the old race card doesn't work with us. The "others" have already worn it out.
:O)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.factcheck.org/2008/10/acorn-accusations/

A more suitable site for reading the facts about ACORN if anyone here really cares about the facts


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> http://www.factcheck.org/2008/10/acorn-accusations/
> 
> A more suitable site for reading the facts about ACORN if anyone here really cares about the facts


Thanks, Al......I'll get right on that! :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

And Ingried is wrong again. ACORN is still in existence. The legal name was changed, some offices are in the exact same building and location and their style of voter registrations are alive and well.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway
> As to voting, that is my business. No law dictates that I must
> so I make choices.
> Your Bigotry is amazing. Are you proud to be so hateful?
> ...


Janeway, Ingried is not allowed to vote in the USA since she is not a citizen. That is why she did not answer you and will always SPIN her answer and not answer anyone about her voting record and/or citizenship. She has no dog in the fight but continues to tell Americans how to act and vote!


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway
> ...


Ah, more feet of clay, is anyone real?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Lying about your right to vote is just plain wrong, but then if the president is allowed to lie about his right to be president, what can we expect?[/quote]

I don't follow you--please explain how he lied about his right to be president--

Karen N.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > I agree and found one political site where Republicans were bashed had been shut down. It had over 50 pages of people bashing the GOP with horrible words.
> ...


Okay, I want to let you all know that it was me who was accused of being a troll in the PWF. A little strange because I have been arguing with you guys for quite some time on the other side. Yes, Cherf, I am supposedly the bad apple. Get your laughs in now, because the avatar won't last too long. Red headed trolls aren't exactly a trend these days.
I was asked to leave that forum because I almost made a post in one of the threads here in Chit Chat. Most of you saw the posts before the forum closed, so I won't go into details here. The thread I almost posted in was Multiple Postings.." by blacknightie or something like that. I almost replied to that post but decided it wasn't really worth it. For that I am the bad apple.
If you see it you will see the post "quoted" but no reply from me.
So, now you have it. It's all water under the bridge (which you have to pay me a token to cross) and over.
Keep on with your threads. I have a backbone and a good sense of humor and I can take it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

tryalot said:


> Ah, more feet of clay, is anyone real?


Yes, tryalot. Do not despair, there are many real Americans, most actually, in these threads.

I don't mind anyone's opinions from foreign countries, but everyone should be aware, if you are conversing with an American or not when discussing American elections.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Gang, let's keep politics out of this forum and stick to garter stitch and yarn bombing with a few yarn overs and purling thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<It's all water under the bridge >

I'm good with that! :O)


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

That's when all the ACORN activity was taking place, so that's why it's old. Find a newer one from a reputable source.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Becca said:


> Gang, let's keep politics out of this forum and stick to garter stitch and yarn bombing with a few yarn overs and purling thrown in for good measure.


Hi Becca, It's OK to discuss politics here in the Chit Chat section. You're welcome to join in if you'd like. :lol:


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

Back to my knitting. Oh, wait. How many times have I said that today??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Becca said:
> 
> 
> > And how many of us have had our identity stolen or our signature forged? My husband was asked to re-sign his voter's ballot because he signed his name differently than when he originally registered some 45 years ago. (It's not legible.) We vote by mail and when I first registered was the only time I had to prove who I was with ID and a utility bill with my new address. I could still be someone else for all the government knows but no one can forge my signature.
> ...


I agree. I want voter ID - and I agree that we should make it EASY! So - we're in agreement on that. Happy days are here again!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

alcameron said:


> Back to my knitting. Oh, wait. How many times have I said that today??


I've done the same thing....about 20 times! :O)


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> As I recall, when I got my drivers license, I was not asked for a copy of my birth certificate, nor any other form of id other than a bill from either the gas company, electric company or phone company showing my address. I was probably asked if I was a citizen, to which I of course answered yes. I am capable of driving so I passed the test. I am capable of reading and comprehending, so I passed the test. I am capable of seeing so I passed the test. The DMV took my word for all of the above, except for my ability to drive. So how does that prove that I am a legal resident with the right to vote?


Dori, with all due respect, you must have gotten your driver's license quite some time ago.

Karen N.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Becca said:
> ...


When George and Abe were around only males who owned land voted....it was much less complicated and probably no chance for fraud. :lol:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

alcameron said:


> http://www.factcheck.org/2008/10/acorn-accusations/
> 
> A more suitable site for reading the facts about ACORN if anyone here really cares about the facts


alcamerom
Thank you very much.
Those who really care like truthful information.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

The Democrats argument against VOTER IDs is considered a moot point....at the Democrats own national convention last week in Charlotte, you needed a photo ID or the equivalent to obtain credentials to enter the venue:
- The Democratic National Convention website specifically set forth that attendees need a state-issued ID to pick up convention credentials
- The Charlotte2012.com website also explained that pedestrians walking in a so-called restricted area during the convention will also have to show a standard issued government ID.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> p.
> 
> It is actually sad that honest debate cannot take place out in public on the greater KP forum. There really was no need to have an exclusive, invitation only group where all members are in agreement (or are supposedly of one mind); what is the point if you just wish to bash the opposition.
> 
> ...


Okay, I want to let you all know that it was me who was accused of being a troll in the PWF. A little strange because I have been arguing with you guys for quite some time on the other side. Yes, Cherf, I am supposedly the bad apple. Get your laughs in now, because the avatar won't last too long. 
Keep on with your threads. I have a backbone and a good sense of humor and I can take it.[/quote]

Hi Northwoods Gal. Thanks for admitting such. However, I also understand that you personally turned me in to Admin along with the leader of the Prog Group in order to have me and other conservatives banned from the KP site. I read posts where you personally insulted and made fun of me. That was your choice to do so.

As I stated above that is not how I believe folks should treat each other nor how I personally treated you in the public KP forum. You know how I roll. I, too, have a backbone and good sense of humor and like a good debate! I have no desire to laugh "at" you.

Cherf


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > As I recall, when I got my drivers license, I was not asked for a copy of my birth certificate, nor any other form of id other than a bill from either the gas company, electric company or phone company showing my address. I was probably asked if I was a citizen, to which I of course answered yes. I am capable of driving so I passed the test. I am capable of reading and comprehending, so I passed the test. I am capable of seeing so I passed the test. The DMV took my word for all of the above, except for my ability to drive. So how does that prove that I am a legal resident with the right to vote?
> ...


 I am not as old as Methusala and was never asked for Birth Certificate for renewal of expired license either.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Frandelia
THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH.
Only the poor and elderly are being singled out - wonder why!


Probably because the poor and elderly aren't priorities for Republicans.

Karen N.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

AmyKnits
Your assumptions do not make you look good at all.
You question citizenship (none of your business for sure)
and then assume I never bought a Home (none of your business either but assuming that I never did is asinine). Are you for real?
Where is common sense and logic and where are the facts?
I have no obligation whatsoever to answer your ridiculous
assumptions but I advise you to mind your own business if you have no facts. Quit repeating what others are feeding you. It does not make you look smart.

Ingried, you're the one who doesn't look so smart. Since you've gone for so long without providing ID, one would surmise that you're either ancient, illegal, or in the witness protection program. 

Karen N.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, more feet of clay, is anyone real?
> ...


Cherf 
....if you are conversing with an..............
English please.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Gilpin and Hinsdale Counties in Colorado have 110% of their poplulation registered to vote. Hmmmmm....wonder how that happened?


Are these counties with populations of fundamentalist Mormons?

Karen N.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

maysmom said:


> AmyKnits
> Your assumptions do not make you look good at all.
> You question citizenship (none of your business for sure)
> and then assume I never bought a Home (none of your business either but assuming that I never did is asinine). Are you for real?
> ...


maysmom
You too "Papers please"? This is getting hilarious.
What is this, one xxxxxxx posting under different names or
a xxxxxxxxxx-xxxx convention?


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> maysmom said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits
> ...


Really, Ingried, I'm a separate entity. If you read my statement correctly you'd understand that I was not asking you for "papers." Along with so many others, I find it strange that you've (allegedly) rarely needed to provide ID in this day and age.

Karen N.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > maysmom said:
> ...


What is the ID inference other than "papers please"?
Nothing strange about the lack of requests for my ID.
"Alleged" is an assumption. I stated facts.
And I am probably involved in more transactions than most 
People. Now figure that out.
You Folks should hear all of the laughter when others read all of your assumptions. We are having a ball at your expense.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Absolutely!!! We need voter I.D. but then our state is mail in, so how do we provide I.D.?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Absolutely!!! We need voter I.D. but then our state is mail in, so how do we provide I.D.?


Wow, that's a good question, Judy. I certainly wouldn't want to send a photo copy of my ID in the mail. Who knows how many hands it will go through and there's a chance of stolen identity.
Is your state requiring voter ID?


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> The Democrats argument against VOTER IDs is considered a moot point....at the Democrats own national convention last week in Charlotte, you needed a photo ID or the equivalent to obtain credentials to enter the venue:
> - The Democratic National Convention website specifically set forth that attendees need a state-issued ID to pick up convention credentials
> - The Charlotte2012.com website also explained that pedestrians walking in a so-called restricted area during the convention will also have to show a standard issued government ID.


With all due respect, Gerlay, the DNC did it right. The First Lady as well as the Vice President, Former President Clinton, Senators, congresspeople, and the President were all in attendance over a 3 day period. I think for their protection as well as the delegates protection, it would be vital to have ID. I would think that it was that way for the Republican convention too. Security issues would be my guess. I'm sure they wanted to keep the candidates protected and make sure that the true delegates were there. Just my guess.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

OK, I've made it through FIFTEEN pages and wanted to read them all. This topic has been of real interest to me. Except for three or four folks, I thought you guys have done a great job of laying out your arguments, pro and con, without getting ugly (Try to have a civil political conversation on Facebook and you'll see what I mean) You knitters, for the most part are well informed and gentile.

A few observations, if I may? 

First, understand that I don't want any citizen, regardless of age, race, socio-economic level, etc. to be kept from voting. I am old enough to remember the poll tax and can't believe that ever was considered OK. 

2. We have had enough "first hand" accounts of voter fraud in this thread to make you wonder what it would be like, multiplied by millions. 

3. People born in the '20's with no birth certificate and no other ID have to be a tiny (very tiny) fraction of the population --They would have to be between 82 and 92 yrs. old, never received SS (I had to work through this with my own mom --no birth cert.), be mentally capable and interested in voting, have given up their driver's license --each category brings the number lower and lower.(Not that this handful should be deprived of the right to vote, just that using them as an example of the disenfranchised is a little problematic. 

4. This is not something that just popped up a couple of months ago to stop certain groups from voting, although I am sure there are sorry people on both sides of the question dddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd Right or wrong, it has been discussed as long as I have been of age to vote (since 1976). That "early and often" comment about chicago is as old as I am! (56)

5. I am in favor of photo ID to vote but not of a national ID --two entirely different topics. 

6. I teach public school and have for 35 years. I know lots of people on welfare. Of all those folks, I know ONE person who is disabled and really needs the help they are getting. Only one. I personally know dozens who should be out working. This doesn't mean they shouldn't vote but, in my experience, most of them won't. 

Stay civil ladies and gentlemen and perhaps I can learn more about the whys and wherefores. I am a very conservative person who tends to vote Republican, but I am willing to hear all sides of any argument, in order to make an informed choice.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

flohel said:


> You are assuming people without picture ID are on welfare????


Many who are against requiring voter ID claim it is aimed at "the poor," hence the association with being on welfare.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Ranger said:
> 
> 
> > I Agee with voter Id!! You have to prove who you are for everything else!!!
> ...


Really Ingried? Are you suggesting that in your part of Missouri you are not asked to show ID for cashing a check or buying alcohol or cigarettes? Can you rent a Post Office box without showing ID? What about obtaining medical treatment? Can you even get a library card without proper ID?


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


Actually on 10/28/2011 Ingried stated "I am in Missouri" and in a thread on 11/8/2011 "up the map from you in Missouri". I think the topic was "the boot heel of Missouri." Of course, as she has mentioned that she owns several homes, she could be in all of them!!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Gerslay said:
> 
> 
> > The Democrats argument against VOTER IDs is considered a moot point....at the Democrats own national convention last week in Charlotte, you needed a photo ID or the equivalent to obtain credentials to enter the venue:
> ...


I agree with you that it is highly likely that the GOP convention required IDs also. That's the point, security is the issue in both cases...personal safety at a convention and secure votes for an election. Its important to have confidence in our voting system...voter IDs create that confidence.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> It is not a matter of not wanting to show I.D. Many people that don't drive have no drivers lic. are poor and have no photo id. some of the states that are requiring the photo id it is very difficult for many of these people to obtain and at great cost. One woman in an eastern state I don't recall which one has been voting for 50 years every time the reason we know that she has voted each time is because in her state they gave her and 6000 other people a certificate for her voting record. Now however she can't vote because she does not have a photo Id she doesn't drive and never did and she is black. NO VOTING FOR YOU sorry. they know she will vote for the democrat.


How has she been getting to the grocery store all these years? How has she managed to get to the doctor's office? How about to church? More directly, how did she get to the polls all those years?! Is her life lived in a perfect little world where everything is within WALKING DISTANCE?

"...and she is black." What does that have to do with it? Cannot black people be photographed?

Whether she uses public transportation or gets rides from family or caring friends, she cannot be so alone and destitute that an ID is the IMPOSSIBLE American dream...after all, her 'story' is now common knowledge.


----------



## Linda D. (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't have a problem on voter ID , I have a problem in the reason it is being done. I say it should be done two years before a presidential election.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Linda D. said:


> I don't have a problem on voter ID , I have a problem in the reason it is being done. I say it should be done two years before a presidential election.


This year is the most crucial election for our Country. If We keep this President another four years, no one will recognize America as they once did. Trust me we do NOT want to become Europe or worse. I fear for us if he gets in again. And it has NOTHING to do with him being black ... after all he is not black is he? He is HALF black and HALF white. I could not care less if he was the color green .. he is not good for the prosperity of America.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Was I in Missouri then? I Forgot. I thought it was Illinois at that time. Usual routine.
Closer to Wisconsin now. Lovely area. Had some frost this morning. Coyote and Fox visiting very early.
Could be in Michigan next month. We shall play it by ear.
Colorado November through April. Skiing is a must.
Home sweet Home.
Not Switzerland but close.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

17 states require some form of PHOTO ID
16 states require some form of ID (non-photo)
18 states and DC do not require any ID

Here's a great website with state maps and definitions of strict vs non-strict ID requirements:
http://www.ncsl.org/legislatures-elections/elections/voter-id.aspx


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> I don't mind anyone's opinions from foreign countries, but everyone should be aware, if you are conversing with an American or not when discussing American elections.


Cherf 
....if you are conversing with an..............
English please.[/quote]

Ingried,

You know, an A M E R I C A N , one who is legally in the US and has the right to vote in A M E R I C A N elections. No matter what language, the meaning is the same.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Gilpin and Hinsdale Counties in Colorado have 110% of their poplulation registered to vote. Hmmmmm....wonder how that happened?
> ...


Why would that matter? Sounds as if you are implying Mormons register false registrations.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind anyone's opinions from foreign countries, but everyone should be aware, if you are conversing with an American or not when discussing American elections.
> ...


Ingried,

You know, an A M E R I C A N , one who is legally in the US and has the right to vote in A M E R I C A N elections. No matter what language, the meaning is the same.[/quote]

Cherf
Are you? I wonder.

Since you stated that you are a Teacher, you should know better.
We Immigrants have privileges.


----------



## jmko (Dec 29, 2011)

I need a picture ID to pick up my mail at the Post Office, transact anything at any bank or get on a plane. Kids need a picture ID for school. So YES- show your ID at the Polls.


----------



## nickerina (Jul 29, 2011)

cow-girl said:


> Widespread "voter" fraud is the basis for the new "voter ID" laws which
> are being pushed, and although in rare cases has voter fraud been proved,
> only states with Republican legislatures continue to push for such laws. By
> doing so, they know that a large block of Democratic voters would be
> ...


Why would it affect only Democrats? Are they too stupid to get their ID? I guess that question is answered when you see the polls (which are biased anyway) that have Obama leading in some states. If you can get a passport at the Post Office, why can't you get a photo ID ? It would make it easier for those in Western states. Did you see the guy, caught on film, selling absentee ballots to be mailed in? No photo ID required, fill in any name and address, whose going to check? Voter fraud has gone on for a long time and it is time something was done to stop it. Yes, I am registered Republican but vote for the person, not the party and have voted Democrat but not for this fraud of a president.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> 17 states require some form of PHOTO ID
> 16 states require some form of ID (non-photo)
> 18 states and DC do not require any ID
> 
> ...


Hi Gerslay, Actually, from my research yesterday, 19 states and D.C. do not require any ID to date. You may wish to read my post on page 13. It shows not only which states do not require a voter ID, but also how each state delegation is likely to vote. I ascertained correlations why then each party prefers or dislikes the voter ID laws.

Love your posts!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Gerslay said:
> 
> 
> > 17 states require some form of PHOTO ID
> ...


Thanks Cherf, I'll check out yours...I could have counted wrong!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.factcheck.org/2008/10/acorn-accusations/
> ...


I've heard factcheck quotes but didn't know it was a website. Thank you!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Passports are mentioned so frequently here.
Only a minority owns one and not all of those are current either.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried,

You know, an A M E R I C A N , one who is legally in the US and has the right to vote in A M E R I C A N elections. No matter what language, the meaning is the same.[/quote]

Cherf
Are you? I wonder.

Since you stated that you are a Teacher, you should know better.
We Immigrants have privileges.[/quote]

ROFLOL!!!!! :XD:

Ingried: I'm a teacher? Who knew? I didn't!!!!!

I'm about as American as they come. I have both rights and privileges and all that America has to offer under the US Constitution, not just privileges as you stated you have.

Thank you for confirming you are not an American. Now everyone will understand when conversing with you, your viewpoint is not that of an American in case it matters for the topic being discussed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

tryalot said:


> So when you go to vote, you don't have to show your registration papers before voting?
> 
> Here, voting is compulsory, there is a fine for not doing so, some people prefer to pay the fine and not vote as an objection to being compelled to vote.


I find that very interesting that in your country you are fined. What is the amount that you have to pay? Do you agree with said policy? But in away can see why your goverment may require it. As here in the states some will not vote,and don't understand why. That to me is why we have that freedom, to vote . Just do want to know what other countrys do and think about the goverment and policy's in their country. 
Thank you theyarnlady


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried,
> 
> You know, an A M E R I C A N , one who is legally in the US and has the right to vote in A M E R I C A N elections. No matter what language, the meaning is the same.


Cherf
Are you? I wonder.

Since you stated that you are a Teacher, you should know better.
We Immigrants have privileges.[/quote]

ROFLOL!!!!! :XD:

Ingried: I'm a teacher? Who knew? I didn't!!!!!

I'm about as American as they come. I have both rights and privileges and all that America has to offer under the US Constitution, not just privileges as you stated you have.

Thank you for confirming you are not an American. Now everyone will understand when conversing with you, your viewpoint is not that of an American in case it matters for the topic being discussed.[/quote]

Cherf
You said, I didn't. Oh this is the other of the team, I get it.
We are all Immigrants, I am just a "newer" one.
I confirmed what? That I came here? Of course and so did your Ancestors. Why do you want to forget that?
All of my views are legal, like it or not and this too confirms nothing.
I love this. Did you just say xxxxxxxx? I heard you.
I am closer than you think.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Passports are mentioned so frequently here.
> Only a minority owns one and not all of those are current either.


Cool! I've been in the minority since I was 18 and haven't, thankfully, expired yet! Whew ....


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

It is not as easy as one may expect to get a state or federal photo ID. Most require that you have a birth certificate. We forget that President Kennedy was the first president to be born in a hospital. Many American over a certain age were born at home and do not have birth certificates. My 92 year old aunt tried for 40+ years to get a birth certificate. She got affidavits from living relatives (her mother included) as to the place and date of her birth. She has never received the birth certificate. She use to travel to the Caribbean Islands (Bahamas, Bermuda, etc) since 9/11 she has not been able to travel out of the country because she needs a passport, which you cannot get without a birth certificate. She was born in this country June 15, 1920. For all these years she has lived as a second class citizen in America, because she cannot get a birth certificate.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Uyvonne said:


> It is not as easy as one may expect to get a state or federal photo ID. Most require that you have a birth certificate. We forget that President Kennedy was the first president to be born in a hospital. Many American over a certain age were born at home and do not have birth certificates. My 92 year old aunt tried for 40+ years to get a birth certificate. She got affidavits from living relatives (her mother included) as to the place and date of her birth. She has never received the birth certificate. She use to travel to the Caribbean Islands (Bahamas, Bermuda, etc) since 9/11 she has not been able to travel out of the country because she needs a passport, which you cannot get without a birth certificate. She was born in this country June 15, 1920. For all these years she has lived as a second class citizen in America, because she cannot get a birth certificate.


Uyvonne
Yours it not an isolated case. I am working with People who are
in the same situation and are even younger than your aunt.
Some do not even speak English well. They were born in small
towns and immigrant communities and were taught in a foreign language only. If they had papers, they would be written not in English. The School buiildings they were taught in are beautiful old, well build structures.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Since you stated that you are a Teacher, you should know better.
> 
> You said, I didn't.


Cherf wants to know: Please show me where I said I was a teacher 'cause I'm still ROFLOL!

Ingried says: All of my views are legal, like it or not and this too confirms nothing.

Cherf says: Sure they are "legal" views - like as if that matters.
Please stop making me laugh, it hurts my strained muscle!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Interesting.



Linda D. said:


> I don't have a problem on voter ID , I have a problem in the reason it is being done. I say it should be done two years before a presidential election.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Since you stated that you are a Teacher, you should know better.
> ...


Sorry to have caused some pain. Get well soon.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

yes, photo ID should be required. You can't do anything else without one.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Are these counties with populations of fundamentalist Mormons?

Karen N.


Why would that matter? Sounds as if you are implying Mormons register false registrations

What I'm thinking, Cherf, is that many fundamentalist Mormon sects, such as the one that had their children removed for a time in the last few years, have a practice that they call "bleeding the beast." The unmarried mothers collect state welfare for their illegitimate children. This is done with the approval and urging of their leaders, such as Warren Jeffs. I've read that entire towns consist of these people and they make up those town governments. That gives the sects the right and the ability to make legislation specifically to their own advantage.

Karen N.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Are these counties with populations of fundamentalist Mormons?
> 
> Karen N.
> 
> ...


Pimping it is called. And we are paying for it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


That's it? No Proof???? Oh, well.....don't bother searching for the post I stated I was a teacher, you won't find it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Are these counties with populations of fundamentalist Mormons?
> 
> Karen N.
> 
> ...


Hi Karen, The discussion wasn't about if those populations were registered for welfare, it was why those populations have more people registered to vote than actually exist. Because they may have signed up for Welfare, doesn't automatically place them on the voter's registration list.
So, your correlation and/or question doesn't apply.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Lets not pick on Mormans. I am not a morman. I don't think you should pick any religon to pick on. People have the right to believe in what ever or who ever they want to in this country. Most Americans don't even bother to vote they feel that the outcome either does not effect them or their vote doesn't count. Some people say Pres. Obama is a muslim. He says he is a christian I say why does anyone care? Their are no rules in this country that say you can not be president if you are a Morman, or a Muslim. Read the constitution.

Changing subject: I've seen on this thread that we should not be talking politics only knitting. Nonsense. If you are not interested in a thread their is no reason to read it. Just click off or better yet don't click on.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Karen, The discussion wasn't about if those populations were registered for welfare, it was why those populations have more people registered to vote than actually exist. Because they may have signed up for Welfare, doesn't automatically place them on the voter's registration list.
So, your correlation and/or question doesn't apply.


Cherf, my rather sidewise correlation would apply if those populations did register to vote in an attempt to influence an election. I'm sure that quite a few pastors/ministers/religious leaders tell their congregations how to vote.

Karen N.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Can't we just agree that showing your photo ID in order to vote to prove you are who you say you are AND are a registered voter is a good idea?
> 
> It is a good idea to protect MY vote. It is a good idea to stop fraud no matter how little or large a problem it is. If one person votes under fraudulent circumstances, it compromises the integrity of the entire vote.
> 
> Why does politics even come up into the conversation? It is a good idea to show ID to protect the integrity of the process. Republican or democrat, white or black, rich or poor, we all need to think of this as protection of our rights and integrity of the process.


You expressed that very well.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Lets not pick on Mormans. I am not a morman. I don't think you should pick any religon to pick on. People have the right to believe in what ever or who ever they want to in this country. Most Americans don't even bother to vote they feel that the outcome either does not effect them or their vote doesn't count. Some people say Pres. Obama is a muslim. He says he is a christian I say why does anyone care? Their are no rules in this country that say you can not be president if you are a Morman, or a Muslim. Read the constitution.

Granny, I'm not "picking" on Mormons, Christians, Muslims, Hindus, Scientologists, or any religious group. 

Karen N.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> maysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Are these counties with populations of fundamentalist Mormons?
> ...


I've never heard anything like that about Mormons before. They usually take very good care of their families. Fundamentalist Mormon sects who had their children taken away? Boy, I missed that one.


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

A few years back the whole compound war raided and children were taken, many sick because they weren't getting vaccinations and of course no education.I think the leader is still in prison.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

senia said:


> A few years back the whole compound war raided and children were taken, many sick because they weren't getting vaccinations and of course no education.I think the leader is still in prison.


If you Google "Warren Jeffs" there will be more info. I believe he's imprisoned for child sexual abuse, among other things.


----------



## Knevada Knitter (May 18, 2012)

Thanks and right you are!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Hi Karen, The discussion wasn't about if those populations were registered for welfare, it was why those populations have more people registered to vote than actually exist. Because they may have signed up for Welfare, doesn't automatically place them on the voter's registration list.
> So, your correlation and/or question doesn't apply.
> 
> Cherf, my rather sidewise correlation would apply if those populations did register to vote in an attempt to influence an election. I'm sure that quite a few pastors/ministers/religious leaders tell their congregations how to vote.
> ...


I disagree. There is no correlate to anything you questioned or implied. Also, I've never heard any leader in my faith to tell the faithful how to vote. Again, there is no basis for you to make such correlation. The "ifs" and assumptions in your thoughts make your reasoning nonsensical to me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> senia said:
> 
> 
> > A few years back the whole compound war raided and children were taken, many sick because they weren't getting vaccinations and of course no education.I think the leader is still in prison.
> ...


He was NOT and is NOT a Mormon. He was the leader of a spin-off group - Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints. Read about it below - PLEASE NOTE THE SECOND AND THIRD LINES.

"From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Not to be confused with The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.
Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints

The Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (FLDS Church) is one of the largest fundamentalist denominations[3][4] and one of the largest organizations in the United States whose members practice polygamy.[5] The FLDS Church emerged in the early twentieth century when its founding members left The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church). The split occurred largely because of the LDS Church's suspension of the practice of polygamy and its decision to excommunicate its members who would continue the practice.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Knevada Knitter said:


> Thanks and right you are!


Here's MORE info on him and his spin-off organization, which is NOT the Mormon church. Please note the second and third lines below.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Not to be confused with The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints.
Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints

The Fundamentalist Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints (FLDS Church) is one of the largest fundamentalist denominations[3][4] and one of the largest organizations in the United States whose members practice polygamy.[5] The FLDS Church emerged in the early twentieth century when its founding members left The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints (LDS Church). The split occurred largely because of the LDS Church's suspension of the practice of polygamy and its decision to excommunicate its members who would continue the practice.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > I had to show an ID at Walmart to buy cold meds yesterday. All this nonsense about how difficult it can be to get an ID is just that -- NONSENSE. We should have to prove we are who we say we are with a picture ID.
> ...


That's interesting. When we took DH I didn't have to show anything...of course, he had a driver's license before and his ID card carries the same number so maybe that's why...


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > I had to show an ID at Walmart to buy cold meds yesterday. All this nonsense about how difficult it can be to get an ID is just that -- NONSENSE. We should have to prove we are who we say we are with a picture ID.
> ...


That's interesting. When we took DH I didn't have to show anything...of course, he had a driver's license before and his ID card carries the same number so maybe that's why...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I've never heard anything like that about Mormons before. They usually take very good care of their families. Fundamentalist Mormon sects who had their children taken away? Boy, I missed that one.


Hi bonbf3, Karen is discussing fundamentalist Mormons (extremists) only not mainstream Mormons which you probably know more about. BTW: Romney is not a Fundamentalist Mormon.

Karen is talking in theory, she has no proof that any Mormon falsely registered for Welfare or to vote.


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> maysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Karen, The discussion wasn't about if those populations were registered for welfare, it was why those populations have more people registered to vote than actually exist. Because they may have signed up for Welfare, doesn't automatically place them on the voter's registration list.
> ...


Just because you think you see no basis for my correlation doesn't make it so. Elections have been padded for years and will continue to occur. And I'm guessing that you are not a Roman Catholic whose pastor urges his flock to vote against abortion and for school vouchers. Really, with your superior intellect and reasoning, why aren't you running for office yourself?

Karen N.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3

Don't panic! The progressives are trying to introduce the Mormon Faith by talking about the few extremists in the Fundamentalist Mormon faith to make those who don't understand the difference wonder about Romney who is a mainstream Mormon.

Don't fall for it - just play along so we can expose the extreme Democrats and you'll soon find out who they are and what they don't know. That is the Dems MO; try to get you to focus on ANYTHING other than Obama's record of failure. 

Then we Conservatives will expose the truth as usual.

Pretty lame for them to bring up this story which is completely irrelevant and so far back in the past, but then again, they DID resurrect impeached President Clinton to speak at their "Forward" Democratic Convention now that I think about it!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3
> 
> Don't panic! The progressives are trying to introduce the Mormon Faith by talking about the few extremists in the Fundamentalist Mormon faith to make those who don't understand the difference wonder about Romney who is a mainstream Mormon.
> 
> ...


Go Cherf. The so called progressives only know how to slander because of their nonexistent record.

:thumbup: ;-) :thumbup: ;-) :thumbup: : :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Just because you think you see no basis for my correlation doesn't make it so. Elections have been padded for years and will continue to occur. And I'm guessing that you are not a Roman Catholic whose pastor urges his flock to vote against abortion and for school vouchers. Really, with your superior intellect and reasoning, why aren't you running for office yourself?
> 
> Karen N.


When you, Karen N., show the proof that the Fund Mormons you mentioned falsely signed up for Welfare and/or Voting or both, many will consider you seriously and will "make it so."

Same rules apply to you as a Dem as of Repub and Indies; facts not opinions!

Therefore, what proof of padded elections can you offer?

Obviously you are not Roman Catholic but perhaps you'd give us the name of the "priest" (they are not called pastor in that faith - don't you know?) who told you how to vote. BTW: the priest has the right to do so if he did since he works for a private organization. (guess you don't know this either?)

Thank you for your compliments, but I'll keep my intentions of if/did/when running for political office to myself.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

As for Roman Catholics I have never heard our priest tell us how to vote. In fact we have had both conservative and liberal priest In our church. They only thing they preach is the sanctity of life new or old


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Religion is that what this election is all about nor should it be.

It's about the men and what they stand for,and not religion.

They tagged JFK for that one, I hated it then and hate it now. 

Do not defame someone else belief's.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

You are so correct Yarnlady!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely!!! We need voter I.D. but then our state is mail in, so how do we provide I.D.?
> ...


No, they don't.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard anything like that about Mormons before. They usually take very good care of their families. Fundamentalist Mormon sects who had their children taken away? Boy, I missed that one.
> ...


Thanks, Cherf. I looked it up and found just exactly what you just posted. Thanks for helping me.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Are these counties with populations of fundamentalist Mormons?
> 
> Karen N.
> 
> ...


"Entire towns"? Really? Will you list them? That's hard to believe.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

maysmom said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > maysmom said:
> ...


I am a Catholic, and I have never been told to vote for vouchers. I have, however, been told that it is Catholic doctrine to protect life from conception to natural death. That is Catholic doctrine, and they have a right - and an obligation - to express it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> As for Roman Catholics I have never heard our priest tell us how to vote. In fact we have had both conservative and liberal priest In our church. They only thing they preach is the sanctity of life new or old


Nonnie, your post is almost exactly like mine, which should show up soon.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I am a Catholic, and I have never been told to vote for vouchers. I have, however, been told that it is Catholic doctrine to protect life from conception to natural death. That is Catholic doctrine, and they have a right - and an obligation - to express it.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > maysmom said:
> ...


That may call themselves "Mormons" but they are in no way affiliated with the LDS church. If you see the word fundamentalist, it's not the LDS church. (That guy Jeffs is a pervert in my opinion and is in prison isn't he?)


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> maysmom said:
> 
> 
> > Are these counties with populations of fundamentalist Mormons?
> ...


Yes, entire towns.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


They are not mainstram Mormons as Mr. Romney belongs to, 
his Grandfather did and therefore fled to Mexico not to be prosecuted for Polygamy.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Would some Dem explain to me why our Commander-in-Chief took oh ONLY 16 hours to speak up about the attacks on the USA embassies in the Middle East?

AND when Barack Hussein Obama FINALLY did speak up his first comment was to discredit Romney who cared enough and had the backbone to condemn those who attacked Americans!!!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

If we aare going to discuss Romneys his religion it has 
nothing to do with running with the president.

No one has discuss President Obama, so stop it right now.

I agree with you Cherf. At least Mr. Romney had the guts to say something load and clear.
He did not remain silent. That says something about his belief in our country.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > maysmom said:
> ...


Ingried, my question was for Karen N. Don't just parrot her. If you want to answer for her then please do so completely: list them!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> If we aare going to discuss Romneys his religion it has
> nothing to do with running with the president.
> 
> No one has discuss President Obama, so stop it right now.
> ...


 Theyarnlady you are so right. I really think that is what this election needs to boil down to. Are we going to be a strong American or a weak one as the current lack of leadership is taking us into. 
For me and my children and grandchildren I pray for a strong America


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Do you not remember when JFK was running for President he was condem for his faith, and all where saying the Pope would run the White House. 

What did any of it have to do with his presidentcy. 
So why is what the two beleive have anything to do with it now.

By the way he was a Democrat.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> They are not mainstram Mormons as Mr. Romney belongs to,
> his Grandfather did and therefore fled to Mexico not to be prosecuted for Polygamy.


Hum, since polygamy was not illegal in the US until the Congress (President Lincoln's) passed a law in 1862 prohibiting against plural marriages, why should anyone flee?

Since having to flee would only be necessary to avoid the polygamy law going back MORE than 150 years ago, I think it makes sense (NOT) for us to discuss polygamy as a relevant topic to the Presidential election to be held in 2012.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Would some Dem explain to me why our Commander-in-Chief took oh ONLY 16 hours to speak up about the attacks on the USA embassies in the Middle East?
> 
> AND when Barack Hussein Obama FINALLY did speak up his first comment was to discredit Romney who cared enough and had the backbone to condemn those who attacked Americans!!!!!


Cherf
Well, intelligent People think before they leap, the others leap before they think.
Romney is mastering the latter extraordinarily.

Or an other eloquent saying: "Some aim before they shoot and others shoot before they aim".
You should be very familiar with the proper sequence of this one.


----------



## lindiny (Feb 26, 2011)

This is a solution to a problem that does not exist. Being done exclusively in Reb states, by Rebs, it is clearly VOTER SUPPRESSION and mitt's last, best hope of winning. Depriving citizens of their right to vote, a privilege won in blood, seems craven and evil to me.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > They are not mainstram Mormons as Mr. Romney belongs to,
> ...


Cherf
Factcheck re. Romney's Grandfather, it will serve you well.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Would some Dem explain to me why our Commander-in-Chief took oh ONLY 16 hours to speak up about the attacks on the USA embassies in the Middle East?
> ...


So, Pres Obama doesn't think, leap, aim or shoot. He just sits at a fund-raiser, doesn't bother to return to DC and allows Americans to be murdered. Now I get it.

Would any other Dems care to explain?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lindiny said:


> This is a solution to a problem that does not exist. Being done exclusively in Reb states, by Rebs, it is clearly VOTER SUPPRESSION and mitt's last, best hope of winning. Depriving citizens of their right to vote, a privilege won in blood, seems craven and evil to me.


lindiny
Scoundrels at work and we will fight again to preserve the right to vote if necessary.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Cherf
Your just think you do. Sorry.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Cherf
Factcheck re. Romney's Grandfather, it will serve you well.[/quote]

Ingried, You are no good at math or facts. It would be Romney's Great Grandfather which you should like to throw under the bus. 
Again, let's talk about stuff from before 1862 because it is SOOOOO relevant to the upcoming election.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lindiny said:


> This is a solution to a problem that does not exist. Being done exclusively in Reb states, by Rebs, it is clearly VOTER SUPPRESSION and mitt's last, best hope of winning. Depriving citizens of their right to vote, a privilege won in blood, seems craven and evil to me.


Why is it voter suppression?? It seem to me it would benfit both party's? Why do you feel it would only help Republican's.
How is it depriving anyone??? Maybe more would get out to vote. You don't have all the answers, you do not know what the outcome would be.


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

theyarnlady said:


> tryalot said:
> 
> 
> > So when you go to vote, you don't have to show your registration papers before voting?
> ...


Yarn Lady, thanks for your interest.
if we don't turn up to vote, we get a letter asking for a reason, if a good reason is not provided then there is a fine of $20 (or was)

Does it work? I'm not sure, there are those who believe there should be freedom to choose, and just pay the fine. Others find there are no candidates that they wish to vote for, it is then a simple matter of going along and spoiling the voting paper so that it cannot be counted.
I have always been asked for my voting papers (can't recall the correct name of them) at a polling station, they check this and cross your name off.
My opinion? Seems whatever rules are applied, there are ways around them, and I suppose collecting fines gives someone a job.
There is another Australian lady on this site, Martha, who is more on the ball with this stuff than I am, she may be able to provide more accurate facts regarding the effectiveness of compulsory voting.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are the facts Miles Romney 

B. 1869

D. 1939

Son of Miles P and Hannan

Mormon"s fled Us because of crackdown on polygamy from 1870 to 1904.When the Mormon chruch outlawed the practice of polygamy in 1904.

Because of the Revolution George senior who was 5 at the time and family fled Mexico.
From Smithsonian .

How's that for facts Ingreid. Now what does that have anything to do with Mr. Romney running for President????
Who cares . Lets now look at 
Obama's birth place and where he and his relatives came from . 
Please supply us with those facts....


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Frandelia said:


> There are a minuscule number of actual voting frauds. Elderly black people born in rural areas in the south and were delivered by midwives never got a birth certificate which is needed to get an ID. If we want everyone to have IDs, then the government should give everyone time to do what it takes to get an IID and make it easy for them. It is mostly poor people who don't have IDs. *Since the poor generally vote Democrat and the voter ID laws have been pushed by Republicans, I think it is pretty obvious what is going on.*


Exactly, and well said.

Look, folks. This is part of a much larger picture about the GOP. The fact is, the demographics are against them: the GOP is dying because they are the party of the rich elite and (frankly) white racists and as S.C. Senator Graham said the other day, they are running out of their ability to create enough "angry white men" to vote for them. The population of blacks and especially Hispanics -- who overwhemingy vote Democratic -- are escalating to the point that there'll be not enough voters for the Republican party. (See, for example: "The GOPs Census problem" http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-census-problem/2011/03/24/ABLIEnSB_blog.html
and this very good read: "Republicans are finished" http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/opinion/fl-sgduel-oped0914-20120914,0,7920623.story and there are other articles out there for the searching. Oh -- and here's Lindsey Graham's quote: http://www.washingtonpost.com/polit...023a52-f1ec-11e1-892d-bc92fee603a7_print.html )

Republicans have known this for years, perhaps decades. But have they made an effort to craft policies that appeal to these groups, these potential constituencies?

Heavens no, not at all. Why? Because the best interests of the wealthy elite -- their patrons -- depend heavily on an underclass, and the less they're paid the better. Can't have all that much equality, especially in the economic realm and ALL equality (or lack thereof) ends up affecting the economic realm.

So, instead, they've chosen to win through subterfuge, shenanigans, and outright dishonest methods.

1. Dishonest:
They have to lie about who they are and what they stand for, what they do and what they plan to do. This covers everything from lies during campaigns by candidates about their agendas. We see poor Mitt Romney telling anyone anything to try to get elected, contradicting himself even in the same interview, contradicting previous positons on things, and also refusing to give details of his plan which I consider lying by omission. But I've also witnessed first-hand elected Republicans at all levels (local to national) lying about what their legislative initiatives are all about. You can see this in some of the Orwellian titles they give their legislation. Clean Skies Initiative (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clear_Skies_Act_of_2003 ) was one. Frankly, No Child Left Behind was another.

2. Subterfuge.
The more education people have, the more likely they are to vote Democratic. So, what is the status of education in this country right now? It's a disaster. But instead of propping up public education, we are busy wrecking it, and scapegoating teachers. If you think No Child Left Behind, which was proposed by George W. Bush immediately after he took office http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Child_Left_Behind_Act, isn't designed to harm if not end public education (while helping brother Neil with his little computerized education business), you need to sit down with some teachers. Same with Charter Schools, which is also another way to take taxpayer money and funnel it directly into private business. But that's another subject.

As for teachers, the problems they're enduring in state after state is one of many ways the GOP is targeting Unions partly because their members too tend to vote Democratic, and partly because Unions counterbalance some of the corporate money flowing into elections.

3. Shenanigans and Outright Fraud
There IS no Voter Fraud problem. Period. 86 cases nationwide all totaled, not just the last election, a good number of them simple mistakes of misunderstanding the rules. (See the FoxNews.com article previously posted: http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2012...-keeping-democrats-from-voting/#ixzz26RfpC3hW ) The very rationale for Voter ID laws is a fraud, and a lie. So many people here think it's no big deal, but hundreds of thousands of voters could be disenfranchised in states like Ohio and Pennsylvania -- key battleground states -- based on the purely Republican efforts to "stem" this non-existing problem.

It would be one thing if these laws allowed any proof -- such as utility bills, social security cards, bank statements, other -- but they are requiring very specific requirements which make them hard to get, and for state issued non-driver IDs, they are often requiring birth certificates. College student IDs wouldn't be allowed in OH or PA (or both?) because most of them do not have expiration dates. The Supreme Court judge hearing the case challenging the PA law noted during testimony that the ID he has showing he's a supreme court judge would not be allowed because it doesn't meet the requirements.

And while I'm on the subject, since when isn't a Voter Registration Card enough -- again, since there are so few cases ever found or persecuted (despite the "rumors" so many of you are reporting). The statistical incidence is something like 0.00000001% of all voters (I may have a few too many or too few zeroes, but you get the idea).

This is one form of Vote Suppression which the Republicans are expert at, with new and improved methods every election year. By the way, some of these Voter ID laws include a provision where average citizens can be in a polling place and "challenge" the identity of a voter -- which frankly is voter intimidation. Imagine in a minority neighborhood some white dude coming in and standing around to "challenge" voters. It would absolutely cut down on the number of people who step forward to vote at all.

One method they used in Ohio in 2008 was to have ample voting machines in wealthier precincts and very, very few in typically Democratic precincts. This required people to stand in line for hours and hours and hours, and many could not because they had jobs to get to, or had to get home to the kids, etc. Ohio Republicans also had precincts mixed up so some voters went to the wrong places and therefore could not vote, which they didn't even know about until after they'd stood in line for hours.

Another method they've used is to move precincts that had been in one place for years and years without prior warning to a location that wasn't advertised beforehand and hard to find.

One year on the East Coast (Virginia? one of the Carolinas?) they used the clever gimmick of posting handbills on cars in neighborhood parking lots saying that the precinct had been moved and giving a wrong address. They've also done robot-calls that inaccurately stated the precinct or the day and date.

Folks, voting is what enables us to have a democracy in the first place. Without a vote honest enough to determine the ACTUAL winner of any election, we have nothing, and our freedoms are more imperiled than from any other threat because "You can't vote 'em out if you didn't vote 'em in."

And none of this gets into the real problems and real protenial for voting fraud via voting machines which are programmed NOT by state employees but by Republican-allied corporations which will not allow anyone to review the computer code to make sure it's not fraudulent. (Just think on this for a while: a first semester programming student could write code that causes you to see one thing displayed on screen, another to be printed -- if printing is involved -- and yet a third thing to be recorded as your vote for later tabulation. And messing with said tabulation in the computer program is a relative piece of cake.) But enough of that. Google has plenty of information on it if you're interested.

n any case, even if you are Republican, I hope you are firmly against any and all voter suppression and agree with me that it is wrong, immoral and (worst of all perhaps) unAmerican.

What about the Democrats? While I'm sure they have engaged in vote fraud as individuals and perhaps locally here and there in recent years, but I can assure you there aren't any widespread organized efforts to suppress votes or disenfranchise people.

People -- This is America! We are Americans! We believe in democracy which means that EVERY citizen should be allowed to vote, even those people we disapprove of and feel better than.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

We can all see the "respect" the Middle East countries have for us. They interpret kindness as weakness. They - meaning the extremists - hate anyone who doesn't believe as they do. (I don't know how moderate Muslims feel - haven't heard from them yet.) The extremists think we are infidels and that it is all right to lie to us, cheat us, and even kill us. They have a completely different mind-set. We should leave - let them work it out for themselves. 

No matter what, the United States is a force for GOOD in this world. As someone once said, we help other countries and die for the people of other countries, asking nothing in return but some land to bury those who sacrificed their lives. I'm not saying we're the only country who has done that, but we are big enough and we were strong enough to be a big help. For that reason alone, we need to stay strong - strong for GOOD. We must defend ourselves so that we can stand up for our beliefs and for those who cannot defend themselves against tyranny.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here are the facts Miles Romney
> 
> B. 1869
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

lindiny said:


> This is a solution to a problem that does not exist. Being done exclusively in Reb states, by Rebs, it is clearly VOTER SUPPRESSION and mitt's last, best hope of winning. Depriving citizens of their right to vote, a privilege won in blood, seems craven and evil to me.


How is it voter suppression? All they have to do is get their picture made. No one but themselves are stopping them. It is for everyones benifit. Both sides since no one trust the other.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I will state this one time and then I'm off to other matters.

I will not vote for a Person who is "NOT A Christian"

And guess what? Muslem's are Not Christians..
End of my input.

Happy Knitting everyone!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

tryalot said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > tryalot said:
> ...


Thank you that is interesting. . We do have a lot in common in some ways.. 
How many years do you have between elections. Is it call a prime minster there?? 
Do you have elections like we do with partys conventions and then go to different parts of the US to tell what they stand for?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Here are the facts Miles Romney
> 
> B. 1869
> 
> ...


The Yarn Lady; permit me to correct your dates. Polygamy was prohibited by law in 1862 in the US.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A number of critical things here. First we don't have a President who looks different. We have a President who is Black. Maybe I think most of you look different because you are white!
> 
> Second, I will repeat that there is no voting fraud as the Republicans, Tea Party people and the Koch people are screaming. The machines are fraudulent. The gerrymandering of voter districts is fraudulent. The Republican campaigns of disinformation on voting days and times in Black and Democratic communities is fraudulent.
> 
> ...


Well said. And thank you for using the F word (fascism). We are living it now -- our own homegrown flavor of fascism, but fascism nonetheless. The more power we give to corporations, the worse and faster the slide into full-fledged fascism.

Plus, I want to repeat: it's NOT about IDs per se, it's about very narrowly defined -- (by law!) and therefore hard to get IDs. My state has a voter ID law whic currently allows driver's license to be present, but the other day I read that to renew my DRIVER's LICENSE I'm going to have to provide birth certificate (I haven't been able to find mine for a couple of years and so will have to jump thru hoops to get one), and a marriage certificate!! I got married in 1968 on an Air Force Base. God only knows what I'll have to do to get a copy. There's no good reason for this pure harrassment.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

My family has been Republican for generations and none were/are rich....nobody ever talks about the white rich Democrats, many of whom got that way by getting elected to Congress and don't necessarily practice what they preach.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Cherf; The number one RIGHT, to VOTE, is at stake not someone sacrificing a freedom to keep another eligible person from voting as you suggest.

My husband worked as a contractor for the Comm of Mass this year. He was appalled at those who did nothing for the majority of his/her day and in turn told my hubby to not work so diligently and to milk the system as they did. Great use of the taxpayers' money wouldn't you say? [/quote][/quote]

And I'm sure that your husband reported this to the appropriate authority, backed out of his contract, and found another job. Yes, the Big Dig was rife with patronage and waste and we are all paying for it, but I am very tired of all state employees, and your husband was not a state employee, being tarred with the same brush, and being depicted as lazy and slothful, working just for the benefits and wasting taxpayers' money. There are far too many of us who are dedicated to our jobs and our clients and work our hearts out to give them a better life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Frandelia said:
> 
> 
> > There are a minuscule number of actual voting frauds. Elderly black people born in rural areas in the south and were delivered by midwives never got a birth certificate which is needed to get an ID. If we want everyone to have IDs, then the government should give everyone time to do what it takes to get an IID and make it easy for them. It is mostly poor people who don't have IDs. *Since the poor generally vote Democrat and the voter ID laws have been pushed by Republicans, I think it is pretty obvious what is going on.*
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I still beleive the two partys would benfit from ID's I can not see where it would cause some to vote. Plus there is more fraud then you have listed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the facts Miles Romney
> ...


You are more than permitted thank you. :thumbup: I should have stated that is when the mormon church outlawed the practice. So you are right on that.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Well said. And thank you for using the F word (fascism). We are living it now -- our own homegrown flavor of fascism, but fascism nonetheless. The more power we give to corporations, the worse and faster the slide into full-fledged fascism.
> 
> I'm going to have to provide birth certificate (I haven't been able to find mine for a couple of years and so will have to jump thru hoops to get one), and a marriage certificate!! I got married in 1968 on an Air Force Base. God only knows what I'll have to do to get a copy. There's no good reason for this pure harrassment.


No fear, Knitry because remember as you posted, as a Democrat, you are more educated than most Republicans, so eventually your brain will engage and you'll find your birth certificate. Since Dems are also more wealthy than Republicans (I've posted a link of proof), you'll be able to afford a copy of your marriage certificate too!

Oh, and about those evil, rich, angry white Republicans? Well, those are the adjectives more suited to the Democrats. You'll want to flip-flop on that description to describe yourself real soon.

Here's the link and some extracted words from the entire article here: http://tinyurl.com/ckupedv

as of Nov 2011

"Seven of the Top Ten Wealthiest Members of Congress Are Democrats . Yes America, there is a wealth gap.

President Obama has castigated millionaires and billionaires, suggesting they are evil people, largely Republican or conservative. But the facts are indisputable. Democratic members of Congress tend to be wealthier than their Republican counterparts.

And, the wealthy *Democrats tend to inherit their money.*

*Republicans tend to earn it.*

President Barack Obama brought in far more money from Wall Street in his 2008 campaign than his Republican opponent Sen. John McCain (R-AZ). Obama raked in $1 million from Goldman Sachs employees that year. While his numbers are lower this year, the President has attracted $15.2 million from the financial services industry that he attacks so frequently.

When will the mainstream media figure out that Democrats are part of a millionaires club too? Maybe someone should tell the Occupy Wall Street protesters, if they are still in their park."


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Knitry said:
> 
> 
> > Well said. And thank you for using the F word (fascism). We are living it now -- our own homegrown flavor of fascism, but fascism nonetheless. The more power we give to corporations, the worse and faster the slide into full-fledged fascism.
> ...


Don't forget about John Kerry running a few years ago for Prez. He was a dem and hummm quite wealthy. :roll: The occupiers in Little Rock were told they had to get off the property a few months ago. They had been there a year in their tents. Who was feeding them? They weren't working.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

mousepotato said:


> And I'm sure that your husband reported this to the appropriate authority, backed out of his contract, and found another job. Yes, the Big Dig was rife with patronage and waste and we are all paying for it, but I am very tired of all state employees, and your husband was not a state employee, being tarred with the same brush, and being depicted as lazy and slothful, working just for the benefits and wasting taxpayers' money. There are far too many of us who are dedicated to our jobs and our clients and work our hearts out to give them a better life.


Since it was my husband's boss among others who told him not to work so efficiently and extended his contract twice so the dept could spend the funds that were allocated to allow a contractor more compensation than necessary to complete the job, your point is moot.

If you don't like the paint brush, you'll have to speak to those employees where he worked (as a contractor - you are correct) and ask them to change their strokes.

If you must know, when DH was offered a 3rd extension, he refused because he was disgusted at the waste and bored with not enough work. Then, when asked yet again, months later after he left, he also refused another offer to return.

I have not grouped all state employees and described them as lazy, slouths, etc., I outlined only his experience and reality. You are the one struggling with the adjectives.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Bydie said:


> alcameron said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I'm really leaving to knit this time. Nobody has provided any proof of voter fraud and it is what it is----voter suppression laws.
> ...


This is proof only that the voter rolls are a mess -- could be corruption and fraud, could be just sloppy recordkeeping. Could be both.

What it does NOT show is one-on-one voter fraud of the type these Voter ID laws are purportedly designed to address.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I will state this one time and then I'm off to other matters.
> 
> I will not vote for a Person who is "NOT A Christian"
> 
> ...


Cheryl Jaeger
Now that is an attitude to have when we have over 300 Religions practiced in this Country.
"Love they Neighbor". If you do not understand that, ask your Pastor.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Republican benefit from voter fraud done by?
> 
> http://www.wggb.com/2012/08/15/voter-fraud-confirmed-state-takes-over-east-longmeadow-election/
> 
> ...


Re Florida:
Gov. database shows only 207 ineligible FL voters http://www.democraticunderground.com/10021338028
http://www.baynews9.com/content/news/baynews9/news/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2012/9/13/gov_database_shows_o.html

Re Elizabeth Warren:
Conducting voter registration drives -- no matter who they're funded by -- is neither illegal nor immoral nor unAmerican. Near as I can tell, the only complaint is that they're likely to be Republican voters. So, all the Republicans have to do is get out their own vote and/or start crafting real policies that appeal to these voters! Simple.

Re Longmeadow:
This is ELECTION Fraud, not individual Vote Fraud. There is a massive difference, and the Voter ID laws under discussion are not crafted or intended to prevent this in any way. You already noted that these were Republicans.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Cherf
I wish to correct my posting, it was Romney's great-grandfather
who was the Polygamist.


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

We have had Voter Fraud, and the Supreme Court blessed it. Gave others the idea to keep at it.Nothing is done,.nothing lost, nothing gained.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Actually, the practice of plural marriage was outlawed by the LDS church in 1890 in a proclamation called The Manifesto. Utah was not then a part of the United States. It didn't become a state until 1896 and one of the stipulations for statehood was the abandonment of plural marriage.

But I digress. I really don't understand the preoccupation with Romney's religion which seems to have produced a very morally upright and courageous man. Especially since it hasn't been that long since we had sitting in the oval office a "raper/adulterer - in chief" Oh, that's right....I forgot. That man was a "progressive". They're allowed to play by different rules.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Knitry said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Republican benefit from voter fraud done by?
> ...


------
Knitry, Wanna try again? Warren is being sued by a DEMOCRATIC state for trying to steal Dems votes. Warren is not that stupid to try to steal Republican votes! Her actions and funding antics are illegal otherwise just unethical. Wonder how a Dem judge will rule.

Florida only proved 207 illegal votes by non-citizens. Wow! 207 illegal votes as opposed to the originally thought 2600 illegal votes is a difference of approximately 8.6% Hardly the miniscule .00000004 you like to quote. That's what was documented in ONE state. How about 8.6% x 50 states? Does that warrant voter ID laws - ah, yeah!

Longmeadow is in MASS (a Dem) state where absentee VOTER ballots were fraudulent. 6 or a half dozen; which do you prefer to describe your fellow fraudulent Dem voters? I didn't say this happened in a Rep state; I proved to someone who claimed the fraud was to benefit the Republ and indicated same with a ? and proof link. Go ahead and re-read the original context and you'll understand.

Nice try though!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Arrogant idiots the whole bunch of you liberals 
No facts just slander that's all you do. I'm out if here and I do t mean this discussion I mean this forum
Crawl back in your holes


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Arrogant idiots the whole bunch of you liberals
> No facts just slander that's all you do. I'm out if here and I do t mean this discussion I mean this forum
> Crawl back in your holes


Nonnie
Sorry why so angry when we post facts?
You have the same liberties.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> My family has been Republican for generations and none were/are rich....nobody ever talks about the white rich Democrats, many of whom got that way by getting elected to Congress and don't necessarily practice what they preach.


gma11331
So were we, Republicans and not rich and finally saw the "use" of us. Now we are Independent which spells: conservative, moderate, liberal, independent. It feels very good.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingrid you are the worst. Go back to your hole
We do give facts but you act like God but you don't have a Christian bone in you body


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Whatever Ingried takes, I want some! Hope it is legal?!!! :shock:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Ingrid you are the worst. Go back to your hole
> We do give facts but you act like God but you don't have a Christian bone in you body


Nonnie
What does God act like?
I think I know well what Christian means since I grew up as one
but see very little of it these days. 
All too many professing to be Christian, show no Christianity at all.
Hate, bigotry and racism is taking over.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Whatever Ingried takes, I want some! Hope it is legal?!!! :shock:


Cherf
The Law is my Friend. I like Laws and am very abiding.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie, Here's the deal. We don't look like Christians because Ingried can SEE we are not, so therefore, we are not! 

Maybe if we ACT like Christians, according to Ingried, we can profess to be God?

All kidding aside, can you believe this insanity?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Because She Ingrid keeps bringing it up. But she has yet to tell us about our President and where or when. 
As I have stated before It has nothing or will have nothing to do with the man who is elected. 
She must not know or remember how they attack JFK for his beliefs.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever Ingried takes, I want some! Hope it is legal?!!! :shock:
> ...


So is that your religion??


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie, Here's the deal. We don't look like Christians because Ingried can SEE we are not, so therefore, we are not!
> 
> Maybe if we ACT like Christians, according to Ingried, we can profess to be God?
> 
> All kidding aside, can you believe this insanity?


Why yes I can I did not escape they gave me a day pass(insane) I mean.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Arrogant idiots the whole bunch of you liberals
> No facts just slander that's all you do. I'm out if here and I do t mean this discussion I mean this forum
> Crawl back in your holes


Nonnie I am so sorry you have been disrepected the way you have.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> gma11331 said:
> 
> 
> > My family has been Republican for generations and none were/are rich....nobody ever talks about the white rich Democrats, many of whom got that way by getting elected to Congress and don't necessarily practice what they preach.
> ...


That statement was mean and uncalled for.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Actually, I interpret this pre-occupation with Romney's religion as an indication of intolerance, bigotry, and a lack of respect for the principles upon which our country was founded. Equivalent to pre-occupation with those who have a connection to our country's military.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingrid you are the worst. Go back to your hole
> ...


Be careful Ingried unless you know each person well , you are judging, and using the frame work of Christianity to prove your point will not work.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Whatever Ingried takes, I want some! Hope it is legal?!!! :shock:


me too. I so want to be off the wall. Happy happy joy joy


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Actually, I interpret this pre-occupation with Romney's religion as an indication of intolerance, bigotry, and a lack of respect for the principles upon which our country was founded. Equivalent to pre-occupation with those who have a connection to our country's military.


But Bydie, that is the only way some know how to attack. When can't find facts to base their opinion on .


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Whatever Ingried takes, I want some! Hope it is legal?!!! :shock:
> ...


You continue to make me laugh aloud. Thank you for your joy dear friend!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Me too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you life is hard enough we all need to have some joy in our lives.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > gma11331 said:
> ...


theyarnlady
It is mean to state that we were Republicans and felt used?
It is mean to be now Independent?
Oh my, oh my.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


May God Bless you Ingried I have never in my life met someone that is so so angry and hurt as you must or have had in your life.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingrid you are the worst. Go back to your hole
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I accept ALL Religions. I have no favorites.
To each his/her own.
Just act according to the teachings of your Faith.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
Thank you.
I am neither angry nor hurt just disgusted that some here feel
that I must "undress" in front of everyone.
My personal Life is no-one's business.

This "papers please" is an unbelievable obsession and I want to expose all of those who find it necessary to hunt others who
have not given in to their unbelievable disgusting assumptions and statements.
The Ball is in my Court.
Actually I am a very good Person of this Country.
And if others start to behave like reasonable People should,
we shall see where it leads.

So, once again, whether or not I am a Citizen is no-one's business and whether or not I vote is neither.
In which State I reside and when is no-one's business either.
I roam in several and like each one very much.
Have always worked hard and paid all of my Taxes - most of them even before due.
I owe no-one and expect nothing.
Now try to behave like reasonable Folks.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> I accept ALL Religions. I have no favorites.
> To each his/her own.
> Just act according to the teachings of your Faith.


Ingried your angry show me how much you are hurting. I am really sorry for you. It must be hard for you to find anything or anyone to bring joy into your life.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > I accept ALL Religions. I have no favorites.
> ...


theyarnlady
Anger is foreign in my Life.
Disgusted I am at the poor manners of others, very disgusted.
I live a very happy Life. 
It is the Love of my Life who thinks that I should be angry but I am not. He can't believe the despisable behavior of his Fellow Americans whom he served for.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried, I have never ask or wanted to know anything about your life. As I have stated before I have nothing but sympathy for you, as your nature shows your unhappiness. You seem to want to find fault in everthing others say.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


PLease for me tell your husband thank you for his service to his country. We are not all that despisable, otherwise life would not be worth living. I still say to you , God Bless you Ingrid.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

And why does one need a "Christian" bone to be a valid person to you? Don't you know any good, moral, sensible Buddists, Hindi, Jews, Muslims, Sikhs, Atheists? One's faith is such a personal commitment. It does not necessarily lock in with one's political perspective. Being able to practice one's faith in peace and safety is why most of our ancestors came to this country.

When you criticize people for who they are, you are displaying a side that makes you less credible. If you criticize someone for their political beliefs, keep it civil. Part of the problem in the direction this topic is going is the lack of civility on the part of some of the people commenting. We can disagree, but let's respect the rights of others to have different opinions, refute the opinions, but not make insulting personal remarks.

If I have an opinion different from yours, that doesn't necessarily make me think you are stupid, unless you state your opinion in a poorly spelled ungrammatical manner. Then, still, maybe you are poorly educated, but still not particularly stupid. And not thinking the way you do doesn't make me stupid, either. Just opinionated.

In most cases, if I have a really radical response to anyone, I send a private message just to that person, not to embarrass someone publicly or try to make them look stupid.

Guess I have vented enough. I was a teacher for a number of years, and one of the most effective things I have seen done is to respect the human dignity of other people. That is whether you like them, agree with them, respect them personally, or not, don't bully them with nasty name calling.



Nonnie said:


> Ingrid you are the worst. Go back to your hole
> We do give facts but you act like God but you don't have a Christian bone in you body


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


theyarnlady
You may want to quit responding to responses I made to others then.
Sympathy is not needed whatsoever.
Unhappiness is foreign to me.

Finding fault with what others say? 
Fault is not the proper word for it, it is more like pointing out
ill-meaning and ill-mannered statements and assumptions.
You may want to take the time to re-read what others wrote and see my responses.

When reason prevails I shall change my tune.
I could easily quit but I find it of value to expose the
ugliness others throw around and I am sure that I am just
one of their targets. They just seem so obsessed with disliking and even hating People who have not been born here.
It never hurts MY feelings, I just wonder how they deal with
others when they are in their personal presence. Scary thought.

Should we be surprised when others respond when they are
targeted? I am not.

Again, I am fine. Life is good.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> lindiny said:
> 
> 
> > This is a solution to a problem that does not exist. Being done exclusively in Reb states, by Rebs, it is clearly VOTER SUPPRESSION and mitt's last, best hope of winning. Depriving citizens of their right to vote, a privilege won in blood, seems craven and evil to me.
> ...


Not only that, but also the law applies to Republicans as well as Democrats.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > lindiny said:
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Here are the facts Miles Romney
> ...


Cherf, I am in awe! You are a walking encyclopedia - and I mean that as a compliment!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,
Do on to others as you would have done to you.

Do you even know what that means, treat others with kindness and you will receive kindness back.

It's a lesson one must learn in life . We are all of the same souls.
Educated or not. We are all here for a reason, to learn and to walk in peace with each other.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Your last sentence is meaningful and lovely. I have to put it in here again. From The yarnlady: "We are all here for a reason, to learn and to walk in peace with each other." I'm saving that.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bonbf3, thank you, it is nice to hear that someone understands the meaning of those words.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Country Bumpkins said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I so want to snort.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf, I am in awe! You are a walking encyclopedia - and I mean that as a compliment!


Ah, thanks! I'm more like a well worn book on the shelf (as I sit on my butt in my craft studio doing nothing!)


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf, I am in awe! You are a walking encyclopedia - and I mean that as a compliment!
> ...


Oh Cherf I had log off and was off to bed and had one more look at post. move your behind over lady I am good at doing nothing. Have a good nite now.  :XD:


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Please people, enough is enough. after the last few days of our people being murdered. I am not ashamed of what I believe in or what any of you do. Lets let it go....


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Convicted Felons to Vote In November Thanks to Obama Supporters
> 
> http://godfatherpolitics.com/7061/convicted-felons-to-vote-in-november-thanks-to-obama-supporters/


Shaking my head. Ump!


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Who is a Muslim (or as you put it Muslem) that would be running for office? Did I miss something?



Cheryl Jaeger said:


> I will state this one time and then I'm off to other matters.
> 
> I will not vote for a Person who is "NOT A Christian"
> 
> ...


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I think they should show ID. Why are lawsuits being filed about this? This is terrible. rlmayknit


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Same here. Can't sleep these posts are so interesting!


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

In Florida, they found 1 person out of over 200,000 that commited voter fraud and he is from Canada. I don't mind having to show ID but I do think the IDs should be free and easily accessible. Voting is a right. Food stamps are not.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Ingried wrote:
whether or not I am a Citizen is no-one's business and whether or not I vote is neither.

In MY opinion, if (and I ONLY care if you are not a citizen and are voting)one is a citizen one should be proud and not feel the need to hide or claim it's no one's business. To ME that is an insane statement. 
A. I came here not being a citizen. 
B. Now I am a citizen, and I am proud. I show this pride in being one,as America is my country of choice and NOT birth. 
C. I don't care if anyone were to ask which state I live in. It's not like I'm giving them a key to my front door. Those are MY points of view, I am glad that I live in a Country that allows one to express them freely.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Interesting:
> 
> Convicted Felons to Vote In November Thanks to Obama Supporters
> 
> http://godfatherpolitics.com/7061/convicted-felons-to-vote-in-november-thanks-to-obama-supporters/


He really is disperate to have votes.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ninal46

Wise words from a true American Citizen!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Ingried wrote:
> whether or not I am a Citizen is no-one's business and whether or not I vote is neither.
> 
> In MY opinion, if (and I ONLY care if you are not a citizen and are voting)one is a citizen one should be proud and not feel the need to hide or claim it's no one's business. To ME that is an insane statement.
> ...


ninal146

If YOU think that I may have broken ANY law, report me.

Voting should be mandatory.

I am very proud of the Country of my Birth as well as the Country I reside in.
I embrace freedom of speech which is also allowed in my Country of Birth. I am very used to it.

Privacy is also a right granted us.
Some folks here seem to think that they have the right to intrude. They don't.

Keeping my private Life as private as I wish is my business.

My aim here is to expose the ugliness thrown at People who are Immigrants. It is shameful.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

This has desindegrated into a cat fight. Not worthy of our time. I'll be back when tempers have cooled. Peace to you all.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting:
> ...


You ALL may want to study our Laws.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> 1) Voting should be mandatory.
> 2) I am very proud of the Country of my Birth as well as the Country I reside in.
> 3) Privacy is also a right granted us.
> 4) My aim here is to expose the ugliness thrown at People who are Immigrants. It is shameful.


----
1) America, Ingried, is about Freedom, not mandates.
2) You are sooooo proud of your country of birth, yet will not speak its name. Too bad no other Patriot of YOUR country would stand in agreement with you. You shame them all!
3) Privacy is not a right in America. I don't care if it is a right in your country.
4) ALL Americans are immigrants; LEGAL immigrants. My aim is to expose *you are not an American citizen.* Stop telling Americans how ugly and evil we are. Freedom to tell them so is an AMERICAN's RIGHT, not yours!

I'll take this post to remind you; * you are NOT allowed to vote in the upcoming Presidential Election* so I expect you to follow the law of MY country as you so often say you do.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Unless we are Native American, we all stem from immigrants, some by choice and some by force. And some think the Native Americans came across the Bering Strait from what is now Eastern Europe. So there may not be any humans who can claim to be native to this particular piece of the Earth.

It is what we make of ourselves now and how we try to further the principles that made America a force for progress that count. And remember that our Founding Fathers lived in a society that was not necessarily driven by religious belief or civil rights for anyone who was not a white male land owner. Any among us who are women of color, as one example, would not have found these guys charming.

My grandparents fled forced military conscription, suppression of religious practice, and the casual rape of village women by itinerant soldiers in the country of their birth. Couldn't think of more patriotic Americans who worked hard to learn English and become citizens as soon as possible. But they gave as well as received. Worked long hours, paid taxes, voted in every election, and supported friends and relatives who had less.

Immigrants brought diversity of talents and ideas to give us younger generations opportunities which were denied elsewhere. Am I willing to show a photo ID to prove I am eligible to vote? Sure. I have to show it to buy wine for dinner.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Happy to have you with us. What you did is like adoption.
You are mine because I wanted you, not because I had you. My neice had 2 sons, adopted a little baby (3days old) and told this to someone that said, why would you take someones 'kid' when they didn't want it? I know you will bring something good to our country, thank you...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Voting should be mandatory.
> ...


Cherf.
You are simply x x x x - x x x x x x. Figure it out you like games you mentioned.
Don't we have to have a license do drive?
Don't we have to pay taxes?
Don't we have to obey speed limits?
Privacy is not a right? Try to put a camera where it does not belong and find out.
Etc., etc.
Holy Jehosifer what do we have here.
Your commanding ways belong elsewhere.
I am not in the military and have to take none of your orders.
Get over it.
By the way you will never find out if I voted and if so legally or not.
You see, privacy is a right. Learn all about it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> Gosh, looks like Knitting Paradise just became Knitting Hell!
> Here's something odd...just this year, I had to renew my driver's license (aka photo id). There is a problem. I am quite a bit thinner and way younger than the picture on my new license. LOL. What happened? How are the poll workers going to recognize me? Good night all.


Yes, me too with the pictures/mirrors as there is this old woman who gets in the way of any ID's I have made. She follows me down the hall into that mirror and especially when in the dawn's early light and can barely see -- there she is IN the mirrow so early to ruin the day!

She is fatter than me so the pictures don't even resemble any remote features of me. Now, I must vote this fall as they will probably ask "where is the person in the photo ID."

Yes, some of the people who post in several threads are very angry but blame everyone else for their angry words. Admn has removed several threads as those people were bashing anyone who did not believe as they did. Now, the lady who starts those threads has changed her name.

I must return to my hobbies and stop reading the garbage that is on some of these threads.

Happy crafting.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Quick - somebody reply to Ingried cause she keeps editing and editing and editing her post to no avail! (to dig out of the hole)

I think her husband is prompting her how to edit her post - I hope so, as her words need to be more humane and less insidious.

'cause if you saw her first words you may have been even more appalled as I was.

Thank Goodness I don't share my citizenship with her!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Unless we are Native American, we all stem from immigrants, some by choice and some by force. And some think the Native Americans came across the Bering Strait from what is now Eastern Europe. So there may not be any humans who can claim to be native to this particular piece of the Earth.
> 
> It is what we make of ourselves now and how we try to further the principles that made America a force for progress that count. And remember that our Founding Fathers lived in a society that was not necessarily driven by religious belief or civil rights for anyone who was not a white male land owner. Any among us who are women of color, as one example, would not have found these guys charming.
> 
> ...


Yes, my people believe our ancestors crossed the Bering Strait and some settled into North America and into South America. Even the people on islands in the ocean resemble Indians. My ancestors believed the different climates, etc., is what made all of us different and spoke differently as time passed.

But, what we resent is the fact that today our borders are not protected and millions of illegals have come into our country and have taken every "freebe" that should be given to the people who either were born here or became citizens. Those illegals are now around 35-40% of the population who are on Welfare and perks of some sort that we the citizens are paying for -- does anyone care that when those illegals become 50% of the population are on Welfare, the USA will fail as 50% cannot pay for 50% of the people.

President Obama recently gave perks to any illegal to apply for grants to attend a college/university of their choice and WE the taxpayers will pick-up the tab. My people are kept on reservations and are not given the choice to attend any colleges. Before any of you say well the "Indians" receives a "perk" of money from the gov. most people only gets around $150.00 per month, with no hope of jobs or good housing or the choice to leave.

My dad left in the early 30's to work on a road crew is how we managed to leave, but the gov. kept up with him until the day he died as his whereabouts. Today, no one knows where all the illegals are located even though they produce as rabbits so they won't be deported. None of them produces a husband who gives them all those children who at birth are legal citizens which in my opinion is wrong and SHOULD be changed.

So my thinking, why not gather all the illegals and put them on a reservation in shacks, $150.00 monthly checks, no jobs and not much education as busing is too far and no hope of college and see how long they would remain in the USA.

My people have suffered enough but continue to suffer as the illigals are getting all the perks is why they stay illegal. If they became citizens, they would have to pay taxes as the rest of us so they continue to "suck" the system dry, but they all have cell phones!

Think about what I have said and you will agree that we must take back America and deport all illegals and guard our borders especially on the South.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Quick - somebody reply to Ingried cause she keeps editing and editing and editing her post to no avail!


Cherf.
We have an hour to edit. 
A privilege I take advantage of when I see fit and only edit my post and not ever alter some-one-else's.
You may take that into consideration at times.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Ingried wrote:
> whether or not I am a Citizen is no-one's business and whether or not I vote is neither.
> 
> In MY opinion, if (and I ONLY care if you are not a citizen and are voting)one is a citizen one should be proud and not feel the need to hide or claim it's no one's business. To ME that is an insane statement.
> ...


I'm glad you're here, too.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Quick - somebody reply to Ingried cause she keeps editing and editing and editing her post to no avail! (to dig out of the hole)
> 
> I think her husband is prompting her how to edit her post - I hope so, as her words need to be more humane and less insidious.
> 
> ...


Cherf
Nothing appalling about what I wrote, just re-wording.
Minor changes.

Your inferences are appalling.

English is a wonderful language, it gives us quite a choice of expression and sometimes the 2nd choice is one's choice.
We have choices, you know.
And if I should be sharing Citizenship with you, what would you do?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

There are so many repeats of posts on here that I'm losing track of who said what.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Janeway has a very valid perspective. 

Native Americans were and continue to be treated disgracefully by the government. For years I worked for a company that supplied libraries on the Reservations and the books were paid for with Federal funds. Speaking to the librarians, several of whom grew up on reservations, I was appalled at the lack of opportunity to just live main stream lives, and at the systematized poverty. 

And in a similar way people on Welfare are being stunted by the institutionalization of generations on welfare, not being able to fight their way out.

I do not have the answers, but it seems our politicians, many of whom are chosen by political bosses in the "smoke filled rooms" are not interested in finding answers. I hope the few who fight their way out keep trying to help in the manner Federation of Jewish Philanthropies and Catholic Charities work to help their coreligionists and others achieve financial and social independence.

Good for the Native American groups who have taken advantage of gambling laws to create wealth with casinos. Now we hope the wealth goes for the betterment of the group, not just the leaders. Too often power breeds corruption and a contempt for the "little people". 

And that led to the American Revolution and other uprisings such as the French Revolution. Not that I am promoting revolution, just pointing out that history tends to repeat itself, especially when people think they are in a hopeless situation.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Janeway
Yess, my people believe our ancestors crossed the Bering Strait and some settled into North America and into South America. Even the people on islands in the ocean resemble Indians. My ancestors believed the different climates, etc., is what made all of us different and spoke differently as time passed.

But, what we resent is the fact that today our borders are not protected and millions of illegals have come into our country and have taken every "freebe" that should be given to the people who either were born here or became citizens. Those illegals are now around 35-40% of the population who are on Welfare and perks of some sort that we the citizens are paying for -- does anyone care that when those illegals become 50% of the population are on Welfare, the USA will fail as 50% cannot pay for 50% of the people.

President Obama recently gave perks to any illegal to apply for grants to attend a college/university of their choice and WE the taxpayers will pick-up the tab. My people are kept on reservations and are not given the choice to attend any colleges. Before any of you say well the "Indians" receives a "perk" of money from the gov. most people only gets around $150.00 per month, with no hope of jobs or good housing or the choice to leave.

My dad left in the early 30's to work on a road crew is how we managed to leave, but the gov. kept up with him until the day he died as his whereabouts. Today, no one knows where all the illegals are located even though they produce as rabbits so they won't be deported. None of them produces a husband who gives them all those children who at birth are legal citizens which in my opinion is wrong and SHOULD be changed.

So my thinking, why not gather all the illegals and put them on a reservation in shacks, $150.00 monthly checks, no jobs and not much education as busing is too far and no hope of college and see how long they would remain in the USA.

My people have suffered enough but continue to suffer as the illigals are getting all the perks is why they stay illegal. If they became citizens, they would have to pay taxes as the rest of us so they continue to "suck" the system dry, but they all have cell phones!

Think about what I have said and you will agree that we must take back America and deport all illegals and guard our borders especially on the South.[/quote] :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

I have lived in MD since 1946 and ever since I have voted (1964) I have never had to show an ID. The problem here is that we have sanctuary declared by the liberals and illegal alienss are voting and Casa de MD is using their legal staff to help, and the dems do not want voter ID. This has nothing to do with seniors, it has everything to do with getting the illegal vote for the dems. When I go to vote, I show my ID to the judge, and I am always told I don't need to show--I state that it should be required, and I have yet to have one judge not say ID should be required.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

ScarletDove said:


> I have lived in MD since 1946 and ever since I have voted (1964) I have never had to show an ID. The problem here is that we have sanctuary declared by the liberals and illegal alienss are voting and Casa de MD is using their legal staff to help, and the dems do not want voter ID. This has nothing to do with seniors, it has everything to do with getting the illegal vote for the dems. When I go to vote, I show my ID to the judge, and I am always told I don't need to show--I state that it should be required, and I have yet to have one judge not say ID should be required.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MaidInBedlam (Jul 24, 2012)

Along with some other KPers here and on other non-knitting related topics, I'm getting tired of your pointless, redundant post. How about you stick to your knitting? And before you jump to this conclusion, I know what General Chit-Chat is all about.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

When I go to vote, I show my ID to the judge, and I am always told I don't need to show--I state that it should be required, and I have yet to have one judge not say ID should be required.[/

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
totally agree with you. I do the same here in Nevada, which I never knew was so liberal ... I pray that God should save us from the Liberals that don't understand what they are doing to our Country. 
These are my own opinion - please don't attack my right to have them. (this is addressed to the liberals on this blog and you know who you are)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

ScarletDove said:


> I have lived in MD since 1946 and ever since I have voted (1964) I have never had to show an ID. The problem here is that we have sanctuary declared by the liberals and illegal alienss are voting and Casa de MD is using their legal staff to help, and the dems do not want voter ID. This has nothing to do with seniors, it has everything to do with getting the illegal vote for the dems. When I go to vote, I show my ID to the judge, and I am always told I don't need to show--I state that it should be required, and I have yet to have one judge not say ID should be required.


Of course it has everything to do with getting votes for Democrats. 
Step 1: Anyone who is suspected of being here illegally just has to say that they've been here since childhood - all is forgiven
Step 2: All those folks above, along anyone else who isn't satistfied with only one vote, can vote without voter ID.
That's the story.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Seattle,

Why if reading this thread upsets you so, do you keep coming back to it? Good grief, if something caused me so much angst I would avoid it. Reminds me of someone allergic to wheat but insists on having croutons on their salads..............insanity


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

GOOD GRIEF

I think it is hilarious that Ingrid needs to resort to name calling by code.

Hummmm, thinking, adjusting my crown, got it

Wheel of Swear Words. Since I do not know the answer, would you please spin the wheel Ingrid so I can guess a letter?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> GOOD GRIEF
> 
> I think it is hilarious that Ingrid needs to resort to name calling by code.
> 
> ...


Now now now just snort it all out . You do know she has the ability to spin it her way.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Pouting, stamping feet, scrunching face,

I want to know what I will win if I guess a letter

I nnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddd it, I am The Queen, I demand to know, and as part of the Banana Head Queendom, you must give it to me, I an entitled.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried wrote:
> ...


Me too!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Lets just look at what you will win. 

The goverment is now broke, the money we have borrow from China will not be repaid in our childrens and the next and next generations, as we can not even pay the interest on what we owe now. 

Since this will raise into higher taxes, company's will not be able to keep up and will close.


Which means more will lose their jobs, and will need help. Which will lead to having to depend on goverment .

Then we will have a market crash, which will mean that any money you have saved in banks 4 o one Ks , pension funds will be gone. We already know what will happen to social sercurity. 

Then our goverment will have to borrow more money. then we have to hope someone will help us with more loans.

Then there will be an out cry of how did this happen.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> GOOD GRIEF
> 
> I think it is hilarious that Ingrid needs to resort to name calling by code.
> 
> ...


lovethelake
You just needed to reveal that you always think in negative terms. 
Hence you will never be able to guess what it means.

Lovely.


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

It pains me to see all the nastiness and hatred being expressed here.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Pouting, stamping feet, scrunching face,
> 
> I want to know what I will win if I guess a letter
> 
> I nnnnnnnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddddddddddddd it, I am The Queen, I demand to know, and as part of the Banana Head Queendom, you must give it to me, I an entitled.


Hello your Majesty.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations my happy Banana Heads

I have been accused of having negative thinking, gasp.

Personally, I enjoy a good laugh, which is why I find some of these posts absolutely HILARIOUS. I find laughing a great way to keep my continuous good mood.

So I must, in order to keep the Queendom in a good spot, demand that all in the Court, reread a post that you find so ridiculous and hilarious that you howled with belly laughter, and have another good laugh. So it is ordered, so it must be.

Q of the B H


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


There have been instances of people voting multiple times and voting under the names ogf the deceased. 
On a side note we called to have my in laws removed from the rolls becaused they had passed away. the office wanted copies of death certificates and such. At $10 -20 each, they were not getting the certificates from us. I can understand proof to register but this was to remove them..


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Lovethelake you make my day and probably most that love this country and are here because they love this country.
The grouches need to go and most of the ones that need to HIDE.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

SeattleSoul said:


> Along with some other KPers here and on other non-knitting related topics, I'm getting tired of your pointless, redundant post. How about you stick to your knitting? And before you jump to this conclusion, I know what General Chit-Chat is all about.


 Yours sounds like a pointless, redundant post as well. You don't like what is being posted, then simply don't read the posts.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

nuclearfinz said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????
> ...


Now this is very interesting. Documenting when getting registered is fine but documenting to remove someone is not?
One is valid the other is not? 
Just want to have the freedom to remove anyone for any reason without documentation? Wow. 
Please, give this some thought.
Don't like how your Neighbor votes and want to kick him/her off the register? Please, please. What is this the wild west?
I do not think so.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Lovethelake, you are my new Queen of Ladies so wear your crown proudly! Thanks for your insite.

Something to note, Admn. has taken at least two people off who were just plain nasty all the time as I cannot find them today so some of you must be careful with your words as when Admn. gets tired of reading hatred, you are gone!

Ingried should read her words which are Nothing but Hatred for others. I will pray for your soul to finally find happiness.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Lovethelake, you are my new Queen of Ladies so wear your crown proudly! Thanks for your insite.
> 
> Something to note, Admn. has taken at least two people off who were just plain nasty all the time as I cannot find them today so some of you must be careful with your words as when Admn. gets tired of reading hatred, you are gone!
> 
> Ingried should read her words which are Nothing but Hatred for others. I will pray for your soul to finally find happiness.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> When I go to vote, I show my ID to the judge, and I am always told I don't need to show--I state that it should be required, and I have yet to have one judge not say ID should be required.[/
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> totally agree with you. I do the same here in Nevada, which I never knew was so liberal ... I pray that God should save us from the Liberals that don't understand what they are doing to our Country.
> These are my own opinion - please don't attack my right to have them. (this is addressed to the liberals on this blog and you know who you are)


nina146
Gambling and those you know "houses" and you did not know it was liberal?
And so is Adelson. His Income is derived from People being very liberal, particularly with their money and giving it to him.
He loves liberals. The Conservatives take their money to
places like Monaco and other places off-shore not to be seen here.
They Gamble in total privacy. The Digs are more than opulent
and keyed. Unless you desosit MillionS you will not gain access.
Liberals do not mind being seen, Conservatives must hide their
"other" ways. Two sides to the coin.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> nuclearfinz said:
> 
> 
> > Helgajr1 said:
> ...


Ingreid, Nuclearfinz didn't just want anyone removed for any reason. What a nice broad overgeneralization. The poster was only speaking of 2 people known to her. The in-laws were both deceased. She shouldn't have to pay to have their names removed from the polls. The election board should be able to get the required information and have the names removed. If not, they are adding to the fraud and are part of the problem by not doing their job.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Not to change the subject, but since it is sort of the subject, gambling and whoring....anyone notice that the US's credit rating was yesterday DOWNGRADED AGAIN. (The reference to whoring was in regard to the O, "buying" his fun i.e. ruining the country with YOUR money....isn't even using his own!)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > When I go to vote, I show my ID to the judge, and I am always told I don't need to show--I state that it should be required, and I have yet to have one judge not say ID should be required.[/
> ...


Adelson=Soros.....Guess we don't like it much when OUR rich guy is putting more money into OUR guy's pot than YOUR rich guy is putting in YOUR guy's pot. I'm thinking Soros has decided that Obama is a big bust and has zipped his wallet shut. Hard pill for the Marxists to swallow!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > ninal46 said:
> ...


Folks who is doing the name calling and SOS - same old slander.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations my happy Banana Heads
> 
> I have been accused of having negative thinking, gasp.
> 
> ...


Good advice, Yule etcetera, etcetera, etcetera! :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Not to change the subject, but since it is sort of the subject, gambling and whoring....anyone notice that the US's credit rating was yesterday DOWNGRADED AGAIN. (The reference to whoring was in regard to the O, "buying" his fun i.e. ruining the country with YOUR money....isn't even using his own!)


Bydie
Wash your mouth out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Let me see if I understand this It is slander if others post it, but when someone from the left has their opinion it is truth. What wrong with this picture.
Oh I get it now only certain people are allowed to have freedom of speech


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Call to all Banana Head Millionaires - wanna go to Monaco? 

My Mom and Dad loved it there said casino is FINE; time to plan a visit; American royalty visits Monaco's Royalty. Red Prada Pumps mandatory.

Who's in?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Let me see if I understand this It is slander if others post it, but when someone from the left has their opinion it is truth. What wrong with this picture.
Oh I get it now only certain people are allowed to have freedom of speech[/quote]

Yarnlady you are awesome. Hit the nail on the head.

Queen(Lovethelake) please give her a jewel for her crown


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Call to all Banana Head Millionaires - wanna go to Monaco?
> 
> My Mom and Dad loved it there said casino is FINE; time to plan a visit; American royalty visits Monaco's Royalty. Red Prada Pumps mandatory.
> 
> Who's in?


I am


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Not to change the subject, but since it is sort of the subject, gambling and whoring....anyone notice that the US's credit rating was yesterday DOWNGRADED AGAIN. (The reference to whoring was in regard to the O, "buying" his fun i.e. ruining the country with YOUR money....isn't even using his own!)


Yea, I noticed. We bought Egypt but what did it gets us? 4 dead and 4 more dead - guess we should've stimulated Libya too.

When, oh , when will Obama address the violence and become an active Commander-in-Chief?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Facts are facts and are hard to rebutt! Sorry to make you squirm!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Call to all Banana Head Millionaires - wanna go to Monaco?
> 
> My Mom and Dad loved it there said casino is FINE; time to plan a visit; American royalty visits Monaco's Royalty. Red Prada Pumps mandatory.
> 
> Who's in?


Red Prada Pumps will be denied entry into the finer part I assure you. Tells me what you know.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Not to change the subject, but since it is sort of the subject, gambling and whoring....anyone notice that the US's credit rating was yesterday DOWNGRADED AGAIN. (The reference to whoring was in regard to the O, "buying" his fun i.e. ruining the country with YOUR money....isn't even using his own!)
> ...


Oh I know I should not say this God forgive me please.

When >>> freezes over.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Call to all Banana Head Millionaires - wanna go to Monaco?
> ...


Oh hello Ingreid how is your day going? Hope so all is well with you......


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Call to all Banana Head Millionaires - wanna go to Monaco?
> ...


Me thinks thou dost protest too much!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Call to all Banana Head Millionaires - wanna go to Monaco?
> ...


Good - Nonnie, that makes 2 people already; odds just doubled to 50% - we'll CAN and WILL win - can't wait - Prada Royalty on the move strutting to the win! Now if I could just run in these stupid pumps .....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Thank you for asking. Having a whale of a good time.
I know, I know, not a very common expression.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Holy Cow! I entered a few comments on this subject on Thursday, I think. 

Since then I have gone with my husband and son to a nearby college to watch my son's friend's soccer game. We took all the boys out to dinner.

After the game and dinner, we drove home, picked up my daughter and her four friends from practice and five more friends joined them for pizza and a movie. We drove the boys home and the girls stayed (6) for a sleepover.

Saturday morning I met a friend and her two daughters to paint pottery at a local pottery shop. Fun, fun, fun. Saturday afternoon my daughter cheered for her little league football game and my Aunt and cousin joined us on the sidelines to watch the girls cheer.

Last night some of our friends came over to play cards and have some snacks. My daughter had four more friends over for another sleepover and they were up in the living room playing board games and laughing.

This morning I posted a photo of my lace poncho/shawl that I finished. I then baked an apple and a pumpkin pie to take with us as we are going to my friend, Donna's house for dinner this evening.

If any of you have noticed, this poor Ingreid has been here the ENTIRE weekend. Even bringing her husband into the situation. I don't believe I have EVER discussed any topic here on KP with my husband other than to share how wonderful some people have been to me... offering help, suggestions, well-wishes, guidance and support.

It doesn't appear that she has stepped away from her computer the entire weekend. Even if she took her phone or Ipad with her.... surely she wasn't giving her friends, husband or the game her undivided attention.

It also doesn't appear that she has changed one person's mind. She obviously hasn't made a friend here this weekend. 

I, myself have had over a dozen positive comments on PM and on the thread suporting and encouring my input and views shared in a polite manner. I have made some new friends and have earned some respect.

This poor woman is to be pitied. This is a shame and she has wasted her entire weekend trying desperately any way she can to bring even ONE person on board with her outlandish claims, wild accusations and name calling. I think she called my post asinine, I can't remember for certain and have to get ready for my dinner party, so don't have time to look through the pages for her exact word.

I implore you all to end this conversation for the sole reason of saving this poor Ingreid's weekend or what ever may be left of it. 

I have tears in my eyes as I have enjoyed this weekend as I always do.. with my family and friends and wonderful people here on KP. 

I am heartbroken for this Ingreid and what her life must be like. I am a compassionate person and harbor her no ill will.

I know by posting this she will respond with how happy it is in her neck of the woods, that she is a good person and loves her life.... and so on and so on and so on, but it is obvious to me that it is not the case and I believe down deep she knows that. I am sure if we all try we can read between the lines and see that she is having some difficulty at this time in her life. For some reason she needs to spend her entire weekend trying to convince others that her way of thinking is correct. I don't seem to have seen even one person come around to accept ANYTHING she has said.

Let's all help out another by discontinuing to comment here and perhaps she can enjoy at least a nice evening with her husband.

I wish you all the best, Ingreid.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Holy Cow! I entered a few comments on this subject on Thursday, I think.
> 
> Since then I have gone with my husband and son to a nearby college to watch my son's friend's soccer game. We took all the boys out to dinner.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: But I fear she will have no one to talk to, and seem to be the only thing in her life she wants to do.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> > Holy Cow!  I entered a few comments on this subject on Thursday, I think.
> ...


This is probably true, I am sure it is. However, perhaps she will go out for a nice walk and at least enjoy a beautiful day, in her own thoughts in peace and quiet. I took a walk with my daughter and her friends just now and it was wonderful. Perhaps if we stop she will put down her computer and enjoy LIFE.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad your weekend was wonderful Amyknits.
We watched our oldest grandson play t-ball yesterday . Then went into the city as we live in the burbs for dinner and just walked around downtown. It was in the 70's here and wonderful. Today we are having rain so hot tea and deciding what to knit next. Trying to find two skeins of classis elite classic silk in cinnamon lot #94 to finish a sweater. 
All my KP friends if you have any of this yarn let me know


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > AmyKnits said:
> ...


I can not see that happening for her. But it is a beautiful day here. I feel as if a little black cloud follows her ever where she may go. Happiness seem to not be a word she understand. Really and I mean this with all my heart, I do feel sorry for her, she seems to have no peace in her life. I know I will be hearing about posting this about her. But so be it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Glad your weekend was wonderful Amyknits.
> We watched our oldest grandson play t-ball yesterday . Then went into the city as we live in the burbs for dinner and just walked around downtown. It was in the 70's here and wonderful. Today we are having rain so hot tea and deciding what to knit next. Trying to find two skeins of classis elite classic silk in cinnamon lot #94 to finish a sweater.
> All my KP friends if you have any of this yarn let me know


Ah Nonnie you sound as if you and Amy knits are having a good day. It is beautiful out isn't it, we have geese over head so am sure they are heading south. I will keep in mind about your yarn and dig thur stash and see. Don't think I do, but one never knows what I will find, I am always surpise at what I thought I didn't have and have.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Glad your weekend was wonderful Amyknits.
> ...


Thank you my stash isn't large but I love my yarn. Trying to make the Vodka Gimlet sweater on Ravelry longer as I get cold in my lower back.
I wish we had geese overhead. They are here in the spring and fall. A beautiful sight
Thank you for looking


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Amy - I've done my exercising, enjoyed the fruits of my Church, shared a salad lunch with my sister, worked on my photos for my eBay listings, spent an hour outside on my deck and in my beautiful garden, did the dishes, got some groceries, heard the news, defended my freedom of speech and stood up for what I believe in and enjoyed your wonderful post. 

My BIL and hubby are at the opening day National Football Game here in Mass. All in all I'd say a good day already here in America! Go Patriots! (all of you and the team too) :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Amy, you are a very kind and compassionate person. But, I'm afraid that without us, she would have no one. We've tried to be friends and even invited her to join the Banana Head Brigade...she won't have it. 
It's really not fair to ask us to stop discussing topics that interest us and that we feel important. 
I feel very sorry for her, but, I promise, we are not tying her up in front of the computer and making her type with her nose.
You are a very kind person! Thank you for your concern for her.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Not to change the subject, but since it is sort of the subject, gambling and whoring....anyone notice that the US's credit rating was yesterday DOWNGRADED AGAIN. (The reference to whoring was in regard to the O, "buying" his fun i.e. ruining the country with YOUR money....isn't even using his own!)


Yes, I did notice. This is worse than it appears. We are losing our credibility in the world. I've been watching tv this am and saw Susan Rice, U.S Ambassador to the UN, claim that the Mideast violence was NOT caused by hatred of our policies but was due entirely to the offensive YouTube video. She made that statement about two minutes after a reporter in Cairo said there were signs reading, "U.S. go to hell" AND the President of Libya said the attacks there were preplanned. Just the video? Have some more Kool Aid.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Amy - I've done my exercising, enjoyed the fruits of my Church, shared a salad lunch with my sister, worked on my photos and eBay listings, spent an hour outside on my deck and in my beautiful garden, did the dishes, got some groceries, heard the news, defended my freedom of speech and stood up for what I believe in and enjoyed your wonderful post.
> 
> My BIL and hubby are at the opening day National Football Game here in Mass. All in all I'd say a good day already here in America! Go Patriots! (all of you and the team too) :thumbup:


Oh Cherf....You're not going to tell me that you're also a Sox fan, are you?????


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Amy, you are a very kind and compassionate person. But, I'm afraid that without us, she would have no one. We've tried to be friends and even invited her to join the Banana Head Brigade...she won't have it.
> It's really not fair to ask us to stop discussing topics that interest us and that we feel important.
> I feel very sorry for her, but, I promise, we are not tying her up in front of the computer and making her type with her nose.
> You are a very kind person! Thank you for your concern for her.


Dang! I think I've been on here more than Ingried has this weekend. Now I'm worried. Maybe I'm also lonely, miserable, hateful and bored. Nah.....DH has just been gone for over 10 days. Phew!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> My BIL and hubby are at the opening day National Football Game here in Mass. All in all I'd say a good day already here in America! Go Patriots! (all of you and the team too) :thumbup:


Oh Cherf....You're not going to tell me that you're also a Sox fan, are you?????[/quote]

Are you kidding me? I love the Sox, well used to until Valentine instead of Terry. :-( But, the Patriots always perform - so there is hope in the air again!

Boston is *the* best place to cheer for our sports teams!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Dang! I think I've been on here more than Ingried has this weekend. Now I'm worried. Maybe I'm also lonely, miserable, hateful and boring. Nah.....DH has just been gone for over 10 days. Phew!


Hey, Sloth, get a job! I can read, laugh, post all while editing my photos for my on-line listings, watch TV while I sew or knit, and keep up with my family and life. The computer or my iPhone are in front of me while I work and the world still turns while I enjoy KP. What's wrong with you; can't multi-task? I'm telling the Queen.... she won't be happy.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


If your life has been so stable, then why did you leave your country?

If you carry no cash nor write checks, then you must live by charge cards and MUST show ID when applying for them.

Voting is private but not open to illegals. I have never been called a bigot by anyone in my life except you. You are the hateful person on this thread with all your vile name calling.

I only want you to be truthful as to your citizenship because you think you can "control" everyone else on KP.

I Have not failed at anything in life but it seems you have by leaving your country. If it was so wonderful and your life has been so secure, then why did you leave and have not become a US citizen?

Why do you resort to calling anyone who does not agree with your train of thought "nasty, hateful, vile? Your quotes on other threads are also very hateful and spiteful.

I won't any longer respond to anyone so out of touch with the real world such as yourself so don't reply as I won't read it as I have said before there are crafts to be finished and wasting time on this thread is over!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Dang! I think I've been on here more than Ingried has this weekend. Now I'm worried. Maybe I'm also lonely, miserable, hateful and boring. Nah.....DH has just been gone for over 10 days. Phew!
> ...


Please don't tell the Queen. I'll be demoted to the royal stable to muck stalls with no internet access! Do they make red Prada muck boots????


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Dang! I think I've been on here more than Ingried has this weekend. Now I'm worried. Maybe I'm also lonely, miserable, hateful and boring. Nah.....DH has just been gone for over 10 days. Phew!
> ...


BRAGGART!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Please don't tell the Queen. I'll be demoted to the royal stable to muck stalls with no internet access! Do they make red Prada muck boots????


Since you asked so nicely, I'll keep quiet about you. You may still want to order either the thigh highs or knee highs as you will be in it deep someday; aren't we all? :shock:

Too funny, Adele is singing "Rollin In the Deep" but I think, well, I know, she's talking about something else! :lol:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> BRAGGART!


Are you talkin' to me?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I am not happy 

And no, the Pradas will go and you all were be wearing galoshes.

Hail to me


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am not happy
> 
> And no, the Pradas will go and you all were be wearing galoshes.
> 
> Hail to me


Hail to our Queen

We sure do enjoy each other with out the progressive troll around
Back to my sweater


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > BRAGGART!
> ...


no, ma'am (in a tiny little head down voice, while drawing a circle with my toe in the soft dirt)


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I am not happy
> ...


Multi-tasking overachiever!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am not happy
> 
> And no, the Pradas will go and you all were be wearing galoshes.
> 
> Hail to me


Red Brogans???


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am not happy
> 
> And no, the Pradas will go and you all were be wearing galoshes.
> 
> Hail to me


Queen, the horse is back in the stable! Hail to the Queen.

(Sorry, it took a few mins to get my photo off my camera, and I know you'd want proof that I'm in my place.) See my new avatar.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > I am not happy
> ...


Oh my gosh! Cool! Cool! Cool!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Folks go look and find where I said "vile". That should keep you occupied. Back to my Guests.
I do not think I even ever said "nasty". Hateful YES.

Have fun.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Dang the troll is back and we were having such fun.
Ravelry is on the fritz and I cannot get my pattern to open


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Me a multi-tasking overachiever Thanks for the kind words Bydie


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


LOL!


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Lovethelake you make my day and probably most that love this country and are here because they love this country.
> The grouches need to go and most of the ones that need to HIDE.


I second that Nonnie!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Did anyone notice that the troll has guests and is still haunting us. 
How sad is that


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Not to change the subject, but since it is sort of the subject, gambling and whoring....anyone notice that the US's credit rating was yesterday DOWNGRADED AGAIN. (The reference to whoring was in regard to the O, "buying" his fun i.e. ruining the country with YOUR money....isn't even using his own!)
> ...


But Cherf, doesn't that require both a backbone and leadership? I haven't seen either!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ScarletDove said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Hello Nonnie. You poor haunted. Just making some more Mocca and Espresso. See you.


----------



## ScarletDove (Oct 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ScarletDove said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Who is haunted?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ScarletDove said:


> ess we should've stimulated Libya too.
> 
> When, oh , when will Obama address the violence and become an active Commander-in-Chief?


But Cherf, doesn't that require both a backbone and leadership? I haven't seen either![/quote]

Agreed! :thumbup: Took the words "Right" out of my mouth.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ScarletDove said:
> 
> 
> > ess we should've stimulated Libya too.
> ...


Agreed! :thumbup: Took the words "Right" out of my mouth.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ScarletDove said:


> Who is haunted?


ScarletDove, She is probably referring to me; most haunted conservative.

Maybe I am as I was born on Halloween in Salem, MA!

Note to self; Halloween costume idea: a jellyfish with some Presidential sounding name on my chest!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

ScarletDove we are being haunted by you know who. And she has company. She really does need to get a life


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> ScarletDove we are being haunted by you know who. And she has company. She really does need to get a life


Do you mean she is haunted by ghosts or guests? I'm confused, humrpf.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ScarletDove said:
> 
> 
> > Who is haunted?
> ...


No she is talking about my post a little while ago. Where I said she has company and is still haunting us. What a sad life


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > ScarletDove we are being haunted by you know who. And she has company. She really does need to get a life
> ...


No she is haunting us. She cannot even attend to her company without getting on and making remarks.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie, got it now - thanks!


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Wonder what Cherf's obsession is with me.
> That Person is a Stalker.


Nah, she just fancies you, I think she has a real crush on you and you are not blowing kisses in her general direction. I think she is just trying to catch your attention because she is in love with you. A cheeky Aussie saying her bit. Now the heat will be directed at me and others will be left in peace for a while.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

"Need a spine like mine? Vote for Obama" says the jellyfish


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Saw the interview with Susan Rice ... cannot repeat what I said or should I say, screamed at my TV - Are we never going to learn? 

This is so frustrating to me. I need an anti-motion pill to watch these people. They spin so much and so fast I get motion sickness. 

God Keep our Troops safe -  another 4 were killed by people they were trying to help.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<Note to self; Halloween costume idea: a jellyfish with some Presidential sounding name on my chest!>

Must be slimey jellyfish and 
Must promise to post pictures!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> "Need a spine like mine? Vote for Obama" says the jellyfish


Perfect!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Saw the interview with Susan Rice ... cannot repeat what I said or should I say, screamed at my TV - Are we never going to learn?
> 
> This is so frustrating to me. I need an anti-motion pill to watch these people. They spin so much and so fast I get motion sickness.
> 
> God Keep our Troops safe -  another 4 were killed by people they were trying to help.


nina146
and over 4,500 killed in Bush's idiotic War.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Just saw a cartoon! "W" with a thought bubble above his head which says:

"If Obama is elected for a second term, just imagine the mess he'll inherit this time"


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

3,000+ died on 9/11 and are still dying today because they are Americans that are ill and dying because they tried to save victims of Radical Muslim terrorists

Remember we were not attacked again under Bush.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Oh - the hostility!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Just saw a cartoon! "W" with a thought bubble above his head which says:
> 
> "If Obama is elected for a second term, just imagine the mess he'll inherit this time"


Love it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Just saw a cartoon! "W" with a thought bubble above his head which says:
> 
> "If Obama is elected for a second term, just imagine the mess he'll inherit this time"


 :XD: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the interview with Susan Rice ... cannot repeat what I said or should I say, screamed at my TV - Are we never going to learn?
> ...


That this arrogance in chief promised to have all troops removed from in his first 6 months. NOT!!!!!
How many have died because of his arrogance


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > ninal46 said:
> ...


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Ingried said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > Saw the interview with Susan Rice ... cannot repeat what I said or should I say, screamed at my TV - Are we never going to learn?
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ingried:
I know this will not come as a shock to you ... "idiotic" are your replies to these posts. I have no idea who you are what you stand for and I do not care a fig. I do not like Obama for what he is doing to America because I LOVE America - maybe you should read a little more about what Obama stands for instead of simply tossing "idiotic" replies out. I shall not reply to anymore of your posts as it's like spitting into the wind.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > ninal46 said:
> ...


I think I've heard it expressed as "Casting pearls before swine." Spitting is good too! :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Saw the interview with Susan Rice ... cannot repeat what I said or should I say, screamed at my TV - Are we never going to learn?
> 
> This is so frustrating to me. I need an anti-motion pill to watch these people. They spin so much and so fast I get motion sickness.
> 
> God Keep our Troops safe -  another 4 were killed by people they were trying to help.


It made me want to throw up! I had to run and get the Pepto and the barf bucket!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I have listen to the news tonight,and oh more marines killed help th afgan police who inturn killed them. the arab's are out of control. The rest of news isn't worth repeating. But did have a good laugh last night on Saturday night live. Aman did Obama and Romey and I never laugh so hard at how he played Obama. They even had on the news tonight.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder what Cherf's obsession is with me.
> ...


Oh Martha I do hope she does not attack you. You will not win with that one. Martha tell me about your goverment , elections ect. I am trying to learn about others and what they go through.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie did I hear right you get gloush to muck in I didn't even get an answer as to sock. What kind of pull do you have in the Red House??
That was quit a picture the queen posted, lovely .


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Bydie wrote: I think I've heard it expressed as "Casting pearls before swine." Spitting is good too!
~~~~~~~~~~~

Bydie, I did not want anyone to think my posts contained any "pearls" <wink> so I quoted the song, "you don't pull the mask off the Lone Ranger, you don't spit into the wind and you don't mess around with ...." and so it goes or close.


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

It made me want to throw up! I had to run and get the Pepto and the barf bucket!

LOL


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Photo Ids for voting will not stop anyone from voting if they really want to do it...as you all know a fake photo id is not all that hard to get just like many teens do and many who come here from other countries do...fake Ids these days are really hard to spot and have been used by many to get a fake passport and/or social services which is why you now have to have many forms of Id to get them...the only thing showing photo Id might do is stop someone from voting more than once and that is a big MAYBE for they may have many Ids in many names and you would be none the wiser...and to top it off now is not the time to implement the change...if they wanted to change it they should have done it right after the last election or waite until after this one to implement that change...the states that decided to do it this year are just trying to make it harder on those who can not easily get around those who are typically voting democratic...I see this as one more crappy way to cheat people out of their right to vote so that the chosen one is not so chosen by the majority...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Bydie wrote: I think I've heard it expressed as "Casting pearls before swine." Spitting is good too!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Bydie, I did not want anyone to think my posts contained any "pearls" <wink> so I quoted the song, "you don't pull the mask off the Lone Ranger, you don't spit into the wind and you don't mess around with ...." and so it goes or close.


Only evil, selfish, rich people are allowed to have pearls. Are you one of them?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie did I hear right you get gloush to muck in I didn't even get an answer as to sock. What kind of pull do you have in the Red House??
> That was quit a picture the queen posted, lovely .


Yarnie, Queen promised me that I could have Red Prada Muck Boots...I prefer hipsters!


----------



## ninal46 (May 15, 2011)

Bydie said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie wrote: I think I've heard it expressed as "Casting pearls before swine." Spitting is good too!
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~
Of course I have pearls! I'm a Republican - I'm rich, white, want others not to do as well and never give a dime to charity ... and if you believe that, come visit me at my ocean front home in Phoenix Arizona we will go surfing at sunup.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I want to tell you all aabout my dear POP'S (my father in law) 

He came over to this country before world War two from Germany.
He served in the army as a cook and baker,he was not allowed to fight as all Germany's were restrict from going into combat.

I sat down with him one day and said POP's why did the German people so beleive and follow Hitler like they did.

His answer to me was. Germany was in a deep depression, and wanted so to beleive that what he said to them about building up and restoring the Germanany and give them all a better life.

What scares me about this, is I see so much now that is so like what the people in this country so want, and we seem to be head down the same way. 

It only took one man to blind the sheep and lead them into a place where they did not think it would go.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > ninal46 said:
> ...


LOL! On a serious note...how are things in Douglas? Any ranchers murdered lately or has Holder decided to secure the border? NOT!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > ninal46 said:
> ...


And the worst of it is he announce he would do it in six months. Which put our troops in harms way. Silents would have been better then announcing to the world when and why.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie did I hear right you get gloush to muck in I didn't even get an answer as to sock. What kind of pull do you have in the Red House??
> ...


So who did you pay off to get into see her and agree with at least boots, when I ran around in socks? I really do think I deserve more then socks. I saw some really nice boots in Macy's they only cost 200 dollars, and I so deserve to have them don't you know.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Yarn Lady, we do not go through anything like you Yanks go through. Our elections are usually every three years, but are not fixed. They have to be called within a certain time frame, but the government can call an early election if they think it is to their advantage, or delay the call if they think that will help.

We do not vote for the Prime Minister, read your President. The Prime Minister, and the Premiers in the state parliaments is the leader of the party who command the majority on the floor of the house of representatives. The parties elect their leaders in caucus by secret votes and there can be a leadership challenge at any time, just as there was when Julia deposed Kevin Rudd as Prime Minister a few years ago. Kevin had popular appeal but not with his party, he wanted to go it alone and not consult them. If a member thinks they have the numbers they can mount a challenge for the leadership.

Voting is compulsory in both state and federal elections but not in local council elections. It is compulsory to be on the electoral roll, but now only one enrollment form is needed for all three tiers of government, federal, state and council. Previously you had to lodge individual enrollment forms. There is talk of enrollment being automatic when someone turns 18. Taken from birth records and naturalisation records. Not quite sure how it works.

On voting day we just rock up to the local poling booth, here it is the local high school. In state elections the same booth will cover more than one electoral district. We stand in line and when it is our turn we give the person manning the booth our name, he or she asks our address, and then rules a line through our name on the printed copy of the electoral roll that is sitting on the desk in front of them, they hand you your voting papers, you take them to the kiosk, fill them in and put them in the boxes. Whilst it is compulsory to vote, or should I say turn up to vote, a lot of people actually waste their vote by voting informally, messing up their papers by marking it incorrectly or just not marking it at all. You can be fined if you fail to vote, and people are fined. We have postal votes if you are in hospital or are unable to get down to the poling booth or are overseas on the day of the election. We also have absentee votes if you are outside your electorate on the day of the vote. You have to be 18 to vote. It was 21 when I first voted way back in 1962. I turned 21 on November 27th 1961.

We campgaign, officially, only for a small period of time. Elections are called and there is a three week campaigning period between the calling of the elections and the close of the polls, the night before the election. But we are in unofficial campaign at the moment. Politicians making promises that we all know they will not keep if they are elected. Federal elections are due next year sometime and our state elections are due in March.

We see argey bargey regarding the elections but nothing like the bitter disputes I am reading here on KP. Both of my best friends in the spinning group are staunch liberal party supporters and I am a Labor party girl. We just agree that we support different parties. I will call Tony Abbot a wanker and they will say Julia Gillard is a bitch, and we both say OK, whatever. Some politicians try to introduce the hooh hay that seems to surround the American Elections down here, but the general public reckon they do not want that style of campaigning. Honestly I really do not understand your electoral system. Voting for the President, who may or may not be a member of the party that has the majority of seats. Then there is the electoral college system, a complete mystery. We often have one party in power in the house of representatives, and they are said to be the government and then we have the opposition in power in the senate. When this happens we will have difficulty in having bills passes by both houses, the Senate will vote against the bill because the opposition proposed the bill in the first place. We have preferential voting, not first past the post. Tasmanian state parliament votes under the Hare Clarke system, which is actually a fairer way of electing a candidate, but it is difficult to understand. We now have the choice of filling in all the squares on the voting slip, and with the senate elections this can be lengthy, or voting above the line according to how the party of our choice wishes to distribute their preferences. A candidate being elected if often due to the distribution of preferences. The preferential system basically is, I vote for John of the Labor party first, Bill of the Liberal party seconds, Mary of the greens third, etc.

You may remember that our Prime Minister, John Howard actually lost his seat in the 2007 elections. He should have stood down as leader before the elections but we wanted to beat Bob Menzies record as Prime Minister. Bob was in the job for 17 years, John Howard was Prime Minister for 12 years. Your President can only stand for 2 elections, 8 years. That was not always the case was it?

We do not spend anywhere near the money the Americans seem to spend on their elections. We do follow your elections and are interested and of course we favour this candidate or that candidate.

To be honest at the moment I could not care if I am attacked now. I have been attacked here before by various peope, but you are a long way away. I stopped posting for nearly two weeks, then I though *** em, you are entitled to state your views, but I really do not state exactly what I think.

If you want to know more, ask. I will try to answer.

No offence meant to anyone by my postings, so I hope no offence taken. A bit like the old E & O E you used to see on the bottom of accounts and letters. Many will probably not know what the E & O E means.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Since you've been running around in sox, you probably have big holes in them. You'd better go over to Couriers770's thread about darning eggs and learn how to sew them up! I don't think anyone else is allowed red boots but me. :mrgreen:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Yarn Lady, we do not go through anything like you Yanks go through. Our elections are usually every three years, but are not fixed. They have to be called within a certain time frame, but the government can call an early election if they think it is to their advantage, or delay the call if they think that will help.
> 
> We do not vote for the Prime Minister, read your President. The Prime Minister, and the Premiers in the state parliaments is the leader of the party who command the majority on the floor of the house of representatives. The parties elect their leaders in caucus by secret votes and there can be a leadership challenge at any time, just as there was when Julia deposed Kevin Rudd as Prime Minister a few years ago. Kevin had popular appeal but not with his party, he wanted to go it alone and not consult them. If a member thinks they have the numbers they can mount a challenge for the leadership.
> 
> ...


Thank you Martha, wish we could be so civil but a lot of what is happening in our country has now divide us. It is sad to see. But it will not stop I am afraid . There is so much wrong and going on with both sides. 
I myself before all had started, wanted Colin Powell who is an upright and honest person to run for President. But his wife would not allow it as she was afraid he would be shot, like JFK. Can not fault her for that. But still do wish he would have.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Martha, that is very interesting and I thank you for taking the time to post it. I like the way you and your friends "argey, bargey" I've followed Gillelend (sp?) a bit since she's been in. I'm sorry to hear that some of your friends think her a b****! :O)

There were no term limits for our presidents in the beginning. Many wanted George Washington to run for a third term, but he declined and the 2 terms became an unwritten rule until FDR. In 1947 a law was passed limiting it to two terms and it was ratified by the states in 1951, becoming the 22nd Amendment to the Constitution. 

I agree that too much of our money is spent on elections. It would seem that the better communication we have, the less it would cost but it's not so. A terrible lot of money is wasted by and for and in connection with government. One reason why smaller is better, I believe.

Thank you again!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Bydie wrote: I think I've heard it expressed as "Casting pearls before swine." Spitting is good too!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Bydie, I did not want anyone to think my posts contained any "pearls" <wink> so I quoted the song, "you don't pull the mask off the Lone Ranger, you don't spit into the wind and you don't mess around with ...." and so it goes or close.


Oh I like that song. perfect...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Only evil, selfish, rich people are allowed to have pearls. Are you one of them?


Oh, brother. When I was in China, hubby and I decided to buy me some South Pacific Pearls. We had just visited the factory and jewelry shop after President Clinton was there. Yea, I was following him everywhere ....

The salesman told me Pres Clinton picked the very same type of necklace I did (triple strand) for Hilary.

My response, "Well he may have bought some like mine, but I doubt they were for Hilary!" 

Does this mean I have to get rid of them now, because I don't want to be known as evil or selfish. Rich? - naw.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~
> Of course I have pearls! I'm a Republican - I'm rich, white, want others not to do as well and never give a dime to charity ... and if you believe that, come visit me at my ocean front home in Phoenix Arizona we will go surfing at sunup.


Got Beer? I don't drink it but think I'm entitled to some regardless.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

ninal46 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > ninal46 said:
> ...


I will be right there with my surf board and a bottle of Rum and a million dollars, but first I must jet off to la la land. :shock:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Oh Darling one must not drink beer, haul out the wine box we will have the greatest party. We must show some class. Ah your right hit me with a beer too.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I bought my pears in Hong Kong. I'll take some wine but not the beer. My Pradas are black but my Channel is red dose that count
Please Queen let me keep them


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I bought my pears in Hong Kong. I'll take some wine but not the beer. My Pradas are black but my Channel is red dose that count
> Please Queen let me keep them


I wish I could help you on that one Nonnie, but as I am a lowly servant, I am not allowed in the Red House. But will sure put a good word in for you if asked. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ninal46 said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


Well just belly up to the bar your subjesters await you.


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Most voters now show their drivers license with a photo ID on it anyway when they vote... and the people that just have a photo ID that don't have drivers license have those too... I live in Memphis, TN and they had months of making free photo ID's for those that didn't have one... There really is not excuse because if you're able to get to the polls, you normally are able to get a photo ID if you don't have one.... otherwise, if you are not able... you can request an absentee ballot and that way you will be able to vote without showing a photo ID... that is if you qualify for an absentee ballot... I would think it would be a plus for every citizen to have a photo Id for security purposes anyway.... Just my thoughts on the subject... I do not believe it is to keep any "group" of persons from being able to vote..


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> Most voters now show their drivers license with a photo ID on it anyway when they vote... and the people that just have a photo ID that don't have drivers license have those too... I live in Memphis, TN and they had months of making free photo ID's for those that didn't have one... There really is not excuse because if you're able to get to the polls, you normally are able to get a photo ID if you don't have one.... otherwise, if you are not able... you can request an absentee ballot and that way you will be able to vote without showing a photo ID... that is if you qualify for an absentee ballot... I would think it would be a plus for every citizen to have a photo Id for security purposes anyway.... Just my thoughts on the subject... I do not believe it is to keep any "group" of persons from being able to vote..


I so agree with you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my pears in Hong Kong. I'll take some wine but not the beer. My Pradas are black but my Channel is red dose that count
> ...


Please yarnlady your good word is greatly appreciated


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

janeafennell said:


> Most voters now show their drivers license with a photo ID on it anyway when they vote... and the people that just have a photo ID that don't have drivers license have those too... I live in Memphis, TN and they had months of making free photo ID's for those that didn't have one... There really is not excuse because if you're able to get to the polls, you normally are able to get a photo ID if you don't have one.... otherwise, if you are not able... you can request an absentee ballot and that way you will be able to vote without showing a photo ID... that is if you qualify for an absentee ballot... I would think it would be a plus for every citizen to have a photo Id for security purposes anyway.... Just my thoughts on the subject... I do not believe it is to keep any "group" of persons from being able to vote..


You are so right. You said it all rlmayknit


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

That this arrogance in chief promised to have all troops removed from in his first 6 months. NOT!!!!!
How many have died because of his arrogance[/quote]

And the worst of it is he announce he would do it in six months. Which put our troops in harms way. Silents would have been better then announcing to the world when and why.[/quote]

Just like this administration rated out the Navy Seals that got Bib Laden

May God rest all these men and women who died for our safety and freedoms.
May he bring peace to their families


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw a cartoon! "W" with a thought bubble above his head which says:
> ...


 :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


bonbf3

Hurrah, they admit that a mess was handed over.
Not that is progress.
Thank you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Did the troll speak again?
To bad she dosen't understand the joke.
I believe it means if he thinks he inherited a mess last time look at the disaster he has create. Who will he blame NOW!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Did the troll speak again?
> To bad she dosen't understand the joke.
> I believe it means if he thinks he inherited a mess last time look at the disaster he has create. Who will he blame NOW!


Nonnie
Good try, it ain't working. You can try till ultimo.
Facts are facts.
It will take another 3 terms to solve the problems G.W. Bush created.

By the way, "too" bad you are not "understanding" here.
Try harder next time.

Fun it is to see others expose themselves in so many ways.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Only evil, selfish, rich people are allowed to have pearls. Are you one of them?
> ...


HILARIOUS! I thought you were going to say, "well, if the sleaze bag picked them, I want something different" Yours was a priceless comeback.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie; Some of the most fun shopping for jewelry I had was in Thailand.

There is fantastic jewelry in Thailand, who knew! And I * love * jewelry.

Only problem, in every shop we went in, the salespeople followed me and DH and anyone I guess; very closely like a shadow.

After 2 or 3 hours of shadowing in every shop, I was sick of someone always being in my space. I told DH, watch me next time.

We next went in a very large gift shop that also had the fabulous jewelry. I leaned over the glass jewelry case, pretended to show interest in a gorgeous necklace that was thousands of $ and looked up at the clerk in front of me who was on the opposite side of the case. Meanwhile I was well aware of the salesgirl behind me.

I suddenly stood straight up and bolted as fast as I could and ran to the back of the shop laughing my entire run.

Guess what - the two salesgirls ran *with* me, and when I stopped short they each crashed into some cushions at the opposite end of the store. Ooops!

They shouldn't have followed so closely.....

Once I picked DH up of the floor where he tumbled in laughter after my "run" he bought 12 dollars worth of percussion toys and we happily left that shop.

They probably still curse me to this day!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie; Some of the most fun shopping for jewelry I had was in Thailand.
> 
> There is fantastic jewelry in Thailand, who knew! And I * love * jewelry.
> 
> ...


I'm so picturing that. What a hoot!
I think we should beseech Queen that the Banana Heads have a Convention! Not a virtual Convention, but a real convention! I think we could laugh ourselves silly in no time at all. Maybe we could pull some strings and all be invited to one of President Romney's Inaugural Balls!
I went to Thailand in 1971 and yes, you're right. They do have beautiful jewelry. I got some lovely jade but didn't have an oppurtunity to crash any salesgirls!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I can teach the Banana Heads how to pile everyone up! Queen Love can perch on the top.

Romney has a house in NH which is only an hour from my house. We can meet at my house and crash his old place. 

He won't be needing it since he'll be moving to a new HOUSE come January anyway.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

How many died looking for non-existent weapons of mass destruction just to keep Haliburton in business?


Nonnie said:


> That this arrogance in chief promised to have all troops removed from in his first 6 months. NOT!!!!!
> How many have died because of his arrogance


And the worst of it is he announce he would do it in six months. Which put our troops in harms way. Silents would have been better then announcing to the world when and why.[/quote]

Just like this administration rated out the Navy Seals that got Bib Laden

May God rest all these men and women who died for our safety and freedoms.
May he bring peace to their families[/quote]


----------



## bilbep (Jun 8, 2011)

I am 78 years old - natural gray hair - had to show my ID to buy a 6 pack of beer at Pick & Save. How can anyone complain about showing an ID to vote??????????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bilbep said:


> I am 78 years old - natural gray hair - had to show my ID to buy a 6 pack of beer at Pick & Save. How can anyone complain about showing an ID to vote??????????


Good question!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

http://newsbusters.org/blogs/jack-coleman/2012/09/17/maddow-unintentionally-exposes-obama-admin-fatally-lax-security-bengha What does everyone think about this?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

The sadness and anger over the deaths of our fellow Americans.

We have been under several attacks since May. Hello.............reminds me of Clinton and his lack of action which allowed 9/11 to happen.

I even heard that the embassy wasn't even fortified with bullet proof glass. They stormed the embassy with assault rifles, knew where the safe house was, and our ambassador was missing for hours. That "trailer" was out for months, and the attack happens on 9/11.............it does not take a rocket scientist to figure that one out. This was a planned terrorist attack. THOSE ARE THE FACTS.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

What amazes me is that in the face of all the information to the contrary, BO is still sticking to the story that it was a spontaneous demonstration. One more reason BO needs to go.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello all especially the "queen" as I bow to you. Since I have satellite Internet, the bad weather shut me down for over 24 hours.

I missed the beach party in AZ but will continue to sell "ICE" in Alaska if anyone is interested.

Some interesting facts so keep them coming as I had several pages to catch up with all the replies.

Ingried, I would suggest since you enjoy reading, why not take an English course so you can write interesting replies instead of incomplete sentences. All you seem to be able to write is vile, hateful, angry words to any reply.

All the rest of us just want to voice our views, laugh lots and learn from each other. I don't feel you are learning anything except to make hateful remards when anyone tries to "teach" you anything.

Please feel free to "again" use my tax money for another class as I'm sure you are doing already as you have not indicated how you are "paying" for the courses you are/have taken in a higher education facility.

I want you to learn more about America and the workings of the government instead of making remarks about something you apparently know nothing about with your replies. Then maybe you will want to become a citizen and we will welcome you with open arms and join all our parties especially with the ocean beach parties and I'll furnish the ICE as I sell it in Alaska. The supply of ice is unlimited in Alaska especially with winter coming.

Oh, dear, I must buy a pair of RED boots for that party so must close for now -- I won't forget the pearls!

Hail to the Queen!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh yes, hail to ME

I found these for you: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PRADA-Red-Leather-Mid-Calf-Boots-Sz-38-5-/380470672018?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item5895d1ba92

Hope they fit


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Checking email and found this about Obama. Please read.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/obama-19yearold-son-makes-rare-appearance-at-dnc.29458/

Had Obama been a Republican, this would have been news 4-5 years ago. Why have WE never heard about this before?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG.............and this is a family man and with morals. I thought he only had daughters. Why is he ashamed of him?

http://www.theonion.com/articles/obama-19yearold-son-makes-rare-appearance-at-dnc.29458/


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> OMG.............and this is a family man and with morals. I thought he only had daughters. Why is he ashamed of him?
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/obama-19yearold-son-makes-rare-appearance-at-dnc.29458/


It's been scrubbed!


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Honestly, I think this story from the Onion is a joke. Even the biased media could not ignore this, surely. And the Onion is a satirical website, not an actual news outlet.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Janeway. I always appreciate your wisdom and insight!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Honestly, I think this story from the Onion is a joke. Even the biased media could not ignore this, surely. And the Onion is a satirical website, not an actual news outlet.


Yes, Carol, you're right! But if "Progressives" can quote Rachel "Ragin' " Maddow and call it truth, why can't we source The Onion? :lol:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > http://newsbusters.org/blogs/jack-coleman/2012/09/17/maddow-unintentionally-exposes-obama-admin-fatally-lax-security-bengha What does everyone think about this?
> ...


They had such little protection due to the incompetence of the administration. Sorry - but that's the way it is. I hope people are now realizing that we cannot continue this way without putting ourselves in "real and present danger."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.............and this is a family man and with morals. I thought he only had daughters. Why is he ashamed of him?
> ...


OMG, did you mean he is "white?"


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


That report comes from "The Onion," a funny newspaper that makes up news. Here's a little more about "The Onion," and you can Google it:

"From AJR, September 2002	
Peeling the Onion

With its often hilarious, pitch-perfect parody of news-writing conventions, the Onion has attracted a dedicated audience for its print and online incarnations. Kathryn S. Wenner takes a behind-the-scenes look at how it all comes together."


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


 :thumbup: Chortle, Chortle!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Would that the Progressives could have this much fun!!!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> http://newsbusters.org/blogs/jack-coleman/2012/09/17/maddow-unintentionally-exposes-obama-admin-fatally-lax-security-bengha What does everyone think about this?


BIG thanks for that post CB. I cannot bear to watch that cartoon station, but I love it when the MSNBC talking Bobbleheads not only make themselves look like the fools they are, but also unwittingly "tell it like it is". "Mad Cow" probably doesn't even realize what she did.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As to the news last night they are now burning our President's picture to along with flag.

It seems that some of the presidents staff continue to say the upraising was caused by the movie, video, what ever is the cause., and as was said here already even the countrys leader said it was a planned attack.

I find it amazing that the upraising started on 9/11, and the goverment was told of this happening and nothing and I mean nothing was done about it.

Plus they arrested the man whose video was the cause of said attack. Yet our goverment is to busy to do anything to address this issue.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

The Onion is a parody paper. Good grief. Mind your sources.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.............and this is a family man and with morals. I thought he only had daughters. Why is he ashamed of him?
> ...


Try this instead:

http://tinyurl.com/8qovry4

The story sounds plausible but the son in the photo looks to be photoshopped! Just sayin'


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Good to hear from you, Janeway. I always appreciate your wisdom and insight!


Thank you as it is good to be back. I have thought about dial-up Internet nor something else. This Internet is ultra fast, but then Mother Nature does interfer.

Oh, shoot, I forgot to spit in the wind! I will step outside as the wind is strong today and cold must grab coat/scarf, etc., before opening the door!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> What amazes me is that in the face of all the information to the contrary, BO is still sticking to the story that it was a spontaneous demonstration. One more reason BO needs to go.


Carol - Good Morning!

Obama *has* to stick, and let all his minions, stick to the spontaneous demonstration story 'cause he doesn't want the 8 dead to ruin his record. When it is proven those deaths could have been prevented because our intelligence said so, and Obama did nothing, well Holder would have more work to do now wouldn't he.

So, Obama lies about it instead and goes on Letterman!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > What amazes me is that in the face of all the information to the contrary, BO is still sticking to the story that it was a spontaneous demonstration. One more reason BO needs to go.
> ...


If you haven't read Country Bumpkins' post about Rachel Maddow's faux pas on the whole Benghazi fiasco, please do. It's excellent!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> This is the Article from the Onion. You can tell the photo was photo chopped
> I found the article when I searched for "19 yr old son." You can tell it is from a site tht is not on the "Up and up."
> 
> CHARLOTTE, NCThe first family has turned more than a few heads at this weeks Democratic National Convention, where the president, as he greets delegates and waves to crowds of supporters, is often accompanied not only by his wife and two daughters, but also his rarely seen 19-year-old son, Luther.
> ...


Right. It's all a joke - The Onion's been around for a while.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> bilbep said:
> 
> 
> > I am 78 years old - natural gray hair - had to show my ID to buy a 6 pack of beer at Pick & Save. How can anyone complain about showing an ID to vote??????????
> ...


I wonder, I wonder.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I wanted to point out my new avatar.

It *was* my front yard before we re-did it this Spring but reminds me of the Obama Administration:

The four turkeys are Obama on the bridge - King of the Hill
Valerie, Hillary and Eric standing around waiting for their instructions

Thank GOD my hubby and I changed the scenery at our house; now on to the White House!

Anyone need a shovel?


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

It is a fraud story, and yes I fell for it.

Unfortunately, I did not vet the story before checking. Hitting my head for such stupidity.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

STOP doing that - you'll knock off your crown and we all need our LEADER who LEADS!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I wanted to point out my new avatar.
> 
> It *was* my front yard before we re-did it this Spring but reminds me of the Obama Administration:
> 
> ...


Oh the smell from the droppings. Keep the shovel, you need it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> The Onion is a parody paper. Good grief. Mind your sources.


OK, just having a little fun thought it was funny. It gave us something else to talk about.

News full of our soldiers being killed by the very people we have been trying to protect. Now, our soldiers are not fighting together with Afgh. soldiers. It is past time to pull out of that horrible country. We have lost enough of our best/brightest young men for what another Vietnam?

I pray for all those families who have lost loved ones in Afgh./Iraq as those countries don't seem to appreciate the lives/millions of dollars spent when our country is in dire need of those resources. Thousands of people have lost their homes and are looking for jobs while we borrow millions from China who does not fight in any wars is why they have money to lend.

Hail to the Queen!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Another thing Ingried doesn't know! 

Turkey droppings are no where to be seen in our front yard and there is no smell!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Another thing Ingried doesn't know!
> 
> Turkey droppings are no where to be seen in our front yard and there is no smell!


Where is their Outhouse? I you think their poop has no odor, you need your Nose examined.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

New granddaughter arriving this morning
Keep up the great work friends I'll be back later
Good morning Queen


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> STOP doing that - you'll knock of your crown and we all need our LEADER who LEADS!


Amen!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hail to the Queen!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> New granddaughter arriving this morning
> Keep up the great work friends I'll be back later
> Good morning Queen


Congrats and please post pictures of darling GD. We will hold the fort until you return.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> New granddaughter arriving this morning
> Keep up the great work friends I'll be back later
> Good morning Queen


Wonderful.....a little princess! Keep us posted!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> New granddaughter arriving this morning
> Keep up the great work friends I'll be back later
> Good morning Queen


Congrats Nonnie - hope all goes well!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> STOP doing that - you'll knock of your crown and we all need our LEADER who LEADS!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing Ingried doesn't know!
> ...


Oh, you are back in your usual manner of enlightment for us all to read. Thought you were ill as going to ask if anyone had heard from you on another thread. Glad you have returned. Did guests leave already? What wonderful dishes did you prepare? Could you share those recipes? I do love good tasting and easily prepared dishes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Secret Recipes until published. Sorry.
Easy is not what we aim for, extraordinarily tasty, is.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > New granddaughter arriving this morning
> ...


Dutchess, darling.

hail to me

off to check on my venison roast in my crock pot


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Oops! Duchess....Sorry Queen. I'm not too familiar with real royalty. I only know about the Kennedy dynasty and I thought they were all princes and princesses!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Just heard the story about how the Dems knew they had to cheat so did.

The Left worked with Media Matters to SPIN the Press to their benefit with DOJ's knowledge/assistance.

That's nice, and typical, Dem style.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Oops! Duchess....Sorry Queen. I'm not too familiar with real royalty. I only know about the Kennedy dynasty and I thought they were all princes and princesses!


more like dudes and dudettes or drunks and bullies


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Oops! Duchess....Sorry Queen. I'm not too familiar with real royalty. I only know about the Kennedy dynasty and I thought they were all princes and princesses!
> ...


...and murderers and maurauders.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> It is a fraud story, and yes I fell for it.
> 
> Unfortunately, I did not vet the story before checking. Hitting my head for such stupidity.


If you hit your head one more time, you might cause damage, and think you are a progressive. Leave head alone.

From one of the socks stuck in the muck of goverment's doing.

Uir Sub jest.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder when the rich of the Dem's will pay up their taxes. Seem I remember a few on President's staff forgot to pay their taxes???Poor things so busy can't remember everthing can they.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder when the rich of the Dem's will pay up their taxes. Seem I remember a few on President's staff forgot to pay their taxes???Poor things so busy can't remember everthing can they.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I wonder if our president has notice that his picture is being burned along with our flag.

Do you think maybe this will cause him to get off the throne and do something???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Congratulations, Nonnie!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder if our president has notice that his picture is being burned along with our flag.
> 
> Do you think maybe this will cause him to get off the throne and do something???


Speaking of the "president," where is he? Every other week he's been all over the tv, campaigning here, campaigning there. Any excuse to get on the camera. But now, in this crisis, he is no where to be found. We are leaderless - but we have been for a while.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you all for the wishes. She is being rather like her mother was. Slow to get here. She likes it were she is. Dosen't want to enter with all these crazy progressives around. Very smart girl


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I wonder if our president has notice that his picture is being burned along with our flag.
> 
> Do you think maybe this will cause him to get off the throne and do something???


YarnLady, Wouldn't you just love to see Obama step

D
O
W
N

from his throne? :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Speaking of the "president," where is he? Every other week he's been all over the tv, campaigning here, campaigning there. Any excuse to get on the camera. But now, in this crisis, he is no where to be found. We are leaderless - but we have been for a while.


Look for him on Letterman!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy to hear new grandbaby arrived safely, and is going to be spoiled by her grandma.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

bilbep said:


> I am 78 years old - natural gray hair - had to show my ID to buy a 6 pack of beer at Pick & Save. How can anyone complain about showing an ID to vote??????????


Same here. I'm 81 and had to show my ID at CVS to buy wine. I laughed at the guy but he said they had to check everyone (they got stung last year sometime). I sure don't mind showing my ID when asked.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if our president has notice that his picture is being burned along with our flag.
> ...


But you do know it is a long way to fall, he will need his staff to help him. Then we will have to hear that it wasn't his fault that it happen and was caused by another person who shall be blamed for all that is not his fault (Bush Romney to name a few)


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

I cannot believe I have wasted so much time, reading such a lot of drivel, hoping that grown women would come to their senses and write something pleasant, kind and informative.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I wanted to point out my new avatar.
> 
> It *was* my front yard before we re-did it this Spring but reminds me of the Obama Administration:
> 
> ...


Those are some Big Turkey's!


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

I notice the quote "It is nice to be important, but more important to be nice" Amen to that. All the unrest in this world.. how lucky we are to spend time writing and reading comments on the KP 'Open Forum' site!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> I cannot believe I have wasted so much time, reading such a lot of drivel, hoping that grown women would come to their senses and write something pleasant, kind and informative.


I so agree you should not have to read this, but if it happens in your country then you will understand, how our country is being torn apart, going broke, spending money that the future generations will have to pay for.
Then you will know why we are so upset, and want change.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> I notice the quote "It is nice to be important, but more important to be nice" Amen to that. All the unrest in this world.. how lucky we are to spend time writing and reading comments on the KP 'Open Forum' site!


AMEN! It gives a much better spin on your day!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to point out my new avatar.
> ...


Thanksgiving anyone?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

gma11331 said:


> bilbep said:
> 
> 
> > I am 78 years old - natural gray hair - had to show my ID to buy a 6 pack of beer at Pick & Save. How can anyone complain about showing an ID to vote??????????
> ...


Where on Earth do you Folks reside?????????
Is someone buying for underage grands and they want to keep an eye on it?
I just don't get it. Please .splain.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsMac said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > I notice the quote "It is nice to be important, but more important to be nice" Amen to that. All the unrest in this world.. how lucky we are to spend time writing and reading comments on the KP 'Open Forum' site!
> ...


Yes it was part of the newspaper I wrote for in high school.

Freedom is also a wonderful word.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I myself reside in a country that gives me the liberty to live where I want and the freedom to say what I want, and will not let it be destroyed by a goverment that can't control their spending and think I should live with more goverment in my life.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I myself reside in a country that gives me the liberty to live where I want and the freedom to say what I want, and will not let it be destroyed by a goverment that can't control their spending and think I should live with more goverment in my life.


Oh spending:
Two unfunded Wars sure took care of the surplus President Clinton handed over to President Bush. What a way to handle 
our affairs recklessly.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I myself reside in a country that gives me the liberty to live where I want and the freedom to say what I want, and will not let it be destroyed by a goverment that can't control their spending and think I should live with more goverment in my life.


I agree totally. I don't think they've really thought this through if, God forbid, we get the same president again and they think they're going to stiff-arm the citizens of this country into just bowing down to their agenda. We've lived free for too long to just give in, give up and yield to their every whim. Over 30 years ago I read somewhere that the Soviets said they would never be able to conquer the US by military means because of their "rugged individualism" so the only way they would succeed would be to defeat them from within by tearing down their way of life. We've got to put a stop to the direction our country is going if we have any hope to continue living our free way of life.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsMac said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I myself reside in a country that gives me the liberty to live where I want and the freedom to say what I want, and will not let it be destroyed by a goverment that can't control their spending and think I should live with more goverment in my life.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You are so right on what you have posted.
Freedom is not free if you allow it to be taken away. All one has to do is remain silent. Or feel the need that the goverment is in control of what you do where you do it and how you do it, and what you are allowed to say.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

NEWS FLASH

I know for a fact that Obama is not on a golf course today. Storms in the area. Oh I know, maybe he is doing one of those KOOL radio interviews with another pimp


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> NEWS FLASH
> 
> I know for a fact that Obama is not on a golf course today. Storms in the area. Oh I know, maybe he is doing one of those KOOL radio interviews with another pimp


Pimping is what Adelson's business is all about so that he can give tens of Millions to Romney.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> MsMac said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


True! Just read an email that said that people (vets mainly) are being asked when they go to the Dr. if they have any guns in their house, if they answered yes they would ask if they were loaded. The email stressed to answer either with no or something non-committal because the response would be put in your medical records which can then be accessed by the government through the new healthcare ruling. Some of the responses were "None of your Business!" Until some knucklehead of a judge does away with the 2nd amendment we still have the legal right to have a weapon without the governments permission.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to point out my new avatar.
> ...


CountryBumpkins: Are you saying my turkeys are Fat? They used to hang at my house daily until they realized there are no entitlements, or food handouts, at my house. Now they just use my yard to strut and as a short cut to where they are going.

I've determined they are liberal turkeys; their demise is expected come November! Something about elections and eatin'!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I should add to Thanksgiving anyone it is load with a lot of fat, hope we can get it trimmed down, before the bottom drops out.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Yes I so agree, time to cut out the fat, and the pork barrel too.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Now the Turkeys just come to make deposits.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Where on Earth do you Folks reside?????????
> Is someone buying for underage grands and they want to keep an eye on it?
> I just don't get it. Please .splain.


If you live in a nursing home or assisted living you wouldn't be carded. Maybe you do Ingried so you're not carded.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Ingried said:


> CountryBumpkins: Are you saying my turkeys are Fat? They used to hang at my house daily until they realized there are no entitlements, or food handouts, at my house. Now they just use my yard to strut and as a short cut to where they are going.
> 
> I've determined they are liberal turkeys; their demise is expected come November! Something about elections and eatin'!


Ingried says: Now the Turkeys just come to make deposits.[/quote]

They are handing out Money???!!!!! OMG, I'll grab them by the neck then and squeeze em so they lay me some of those Golden Eggs! Then, I'll send the 'deposits' to Romney's campaign. This is great news!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

One only has to look to see where the turkeys live, and where they find the deposits .


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Where on Earth do you Folks reside?????????
> ...


Fun for the feebleminded.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of the "president," where is he? Every other week he's been all over the tv, campaigning here, campaigning there. Any excuse to get on the camera. But now, in this crisis, he is no where to be found. We are leaderless - but we have been for a while.
> ...


Oh, that's right! I forgot - he's such a celeb. How can anyone be so hot and so cool at the same time.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh dear, and to think I had to agree to you once.

Are you accusing Romney condoning prostitution? Please show me where he told his staff to pimp out his staffers or interns. Or where he ordered his staffer to bring prostitutes to campaign headquarters. Oh my, I think you are a tad confused, you must be thinking of Clinton ("trooper-gate"). ) It happens, even the Queen has pre (maybe for you post) senior moments. 

God bless


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Since we're talking about lessons of life learned from nature, I have one for you. Please bear with me. My friend Deb and I both started beehives in April....our first. We knew that when you first start a hive, until it gets established and they start making their own honey you need to "feed" the bees a sugar syrup mixture. After it gets going, you are supposed take away "the sugar teat" and they learn to go it on their own. After about a month we checked the hives and noticed that not much production was going on, so I said to my "girls". "Listen, ladies, my name is NOT Barack Hussein Obama. The Free Ride ends today." They did a lot of discontented buzzing and I even heard a few four letter words eminating from Queen 
Bee-Yonce. Now, Deb is a very kind hearted little soul. She couldn't bring herself to stop feeding her bees and has even purchased some potted blooming asters and placed them on either side of her hive. (It looks really pretty). 

We opened the hives again last week. Wanna take a guess who has to put another super (layer of empty frames) on her hive because of the honey production? Wanna guess who is worried about whether or not her hive will survive the Winter without being fed from "the teat" every week? 

There's another implication. Deb has NEVER been stung. Her bees LOVE and IDOLIZE her. Mine are REALLY mad at me...I've been stung 4 times and I still hear the 4 letter words every time I walk past the hive.

And this is a true story!!!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Perfect analogy Bydie! This is EXACTLY what Romney was speaking to.

He will teach people to fish, rather than feed them fish.

Sure, some will take longer to take the bait and hook a fish to reel in and feed themselves, but when they get hungry enough they *will try and learn to take care of themselves.*

Brilliant!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Perfect analogy Bydie! This is EXACTLY what Romney was speaking to.
> 
> He will teach people to fish, rather than feed them fish.
> 
> ...


Cherf

Who is to provide the wheelchairs and stretchers to get Folks to the River or Lake to go fishing?
And who will instruct the Alzheimer Patients how to reel in their next Meal?
And who will be put in charge for fishing for food for the Babies?
Who will have the guts to ask Vets with permanent horrendous
disabilities to go fishing for their Food?

You People take the Cake.

It is my pleasure however to expose your ugly ways.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dear, and to think I had to agree to you once.
> 
> Are you accusing Romney condoning prostitution? Please show me where he told his staff to pimp out his staffers or interns. Or where he ordered his staffer to bring prostitutes to campaign headquarters. Oh my, I think you are a tad confused, you must be thinking of Clinton ("trooper-gate"). ) It happens, even the Queen has pre (maybe for you post) senior moments.
> 
> God bless


Lovethelake
Obviously you missed all the 'Fun" the Romney Supporters had at a fundraiser with the "Girls of ill repute". Boyt did they have fun.
Go check. It would serve you well, to drop this subject.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

If the "Progressives" have their way, there will be no babies. They will all have been aborted. 

There will be no one with Alzheimers. They will all be dead...pronounced "of no use to society" and given only "comfort care" having been denied life saving tests after the age of 70. 

The vets will have been rounded up and detained illegally. 

Any of this sound familiar?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> If the "Progressives" have their way, there will be no babies. They will all have been aborted.
> 
> There will be no one with Alzheimers. They will all be dead...pronounced "of no use to society" and given only "comfort care" having been denied life saving tests after the age of 70.
> 
> ...


Bydie
Oh my, are you ever "behind the Moon".


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thank you all for the wishes. She is being rather like her mother was. Slow to get here. She likes it were she is. Dosen't want to enter with all these crazy progressives around. Very smart girl


Nonnie, Any news yet?


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Did you know: That in the great state of Ohio the tea party is attempted to pass a bill that if the get it through move 750,000 people from the voting rolls legally registered voters from poor areas. If you don't beleive me look it up. don't tell me ;you think that there are 750,000 people in Ohio committing voter fraud


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> Did you know: That in the great state of Ohio the tea party is attempted to pass a bill that if the get it through move 750,000 people from the voting rolls legally registered voters from poor areas. If you don't beleive me look it up. don't tell me ;you think that there are 750,000 people in Ohio committing voter fraud


onegrannygoose
Correct and this is going on in other States as well.
Of course stealing elections is nothing new, remember, that is how Bush got his 2nd term. Now the numbers reveal that Gore
would have had even more votes than initially counted.
We suffer from it but as I see it, we learned a great deal and will benefit from it in the future.

Every negative has a positive.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

*Mitt Romney Is Right*
By DICK MORRIS
Published on DickMorris.com on September 18, 2012

"There is no sin greater in a presidential race than telling the truth. Romney is being excoriated for accurately describing the situation in America today. Here are the stats:

* 49% of all Americans pay no federal income tax.

* 47% receive a check from the government of which more than half are means tested welfare checks (Medicaid, welfare, food stamps, etc.).

* 36% of all Americans of working age are either not working or looking for work.

By stating this fundamental truth, albeit off the record, Romney has done a service for which he should be praised not excoriated. It all boils down to what John Kennedy said: There are those who ask what their country can do for you, and those who ask what you can do for your country."

Again, the Prog cannot face nor state the truth!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> I cannot believe I have wasted so much time, reading such a lot of drivel, hoping that grown women would come to their senses and write something pleasant, kind and informative.


Excuse me! I did ask Ingried for her recipes but she said they were secret until published. My mouth was watering at the thought of some new ideas for meals. Guess I will just have to return to the crafts at hand.

We are just a few women chit-chatting so join in the fun. Donnie has or is expecting a new GD and we are waiting for pictures/name of our Thread Child.

We have been holding the fort until she returned from the joys of becoming a GM.

We have a Queen of Ladies who is leading us very well. Hail to our Queen of Ladies or also known as (QL).

Someone suggested that Obama night have a throne, but nay he cannot be a "king" on this thread. We will be thinking of a name for him.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Checking email and found this about Obama. Please read.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/articles/obama-19yearold-son-makes-rare-appearance-at-dnc.29458/
> 
> Had Obama been a Republican, this would have been news 4-5 years ago. Why have WE never heard about this before?


According to Urban Legends: Analysis: In reality, Barack Obama has two daughters, and no sons. The text and photo above originated in a satirical (i.e., fictitious) article published on the humor website The Onion on Sep. 6, 2012.

Judging from the credulous responses to Facebook postings of this article, some people are unaware that TheOnion.com is a satirical website  as in, everything published on the site is fictitious and meant to be laughed at, not taken seriously.

Think about it. If a heretofore unknown illegitimate son of the President of the United States had been paraded before the delegates of the Democratic National Convention, not to mention the national media, you would have read about it first somewhere other than The Onion.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > NEWS FLASH
> ...


Oh, where is Adelson located maybe I could help out in that category as it has been said that younger men "love" older women! Well, I'm available to help Romney with money to get him elected.

There might be snow on the mountain, but there is still "fire" in the valley!

Now there is an interesting subject for all of you to chew upon. Can you figure out if I am going to donate money or become a Queen of the Night!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Checking email and found this about Obama. Please read.
> ...


Thanks Judy. This has already been put to rest in previous posts. We know it was a joke. :lol:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm glad Romney finally had the intestinal fortitude (other words actually came to mind) to "tell it like it is". 

My question is where was the media when an open mike caught Obama disparaging Netanyahu to the Russian Minister? And at other times...anyone remember some of his other 'screw-ups'?


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Bydie, even if they did say something, it wouldn't be against him. They have his back, don't you know? Alas, the media died a quick death in 2008, if not sooner.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Remember ? There isn't enough time or space here or anywhere to list them all!

One of my personal favorites: "You didn't Build That!"

What a turkey ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > I cannot believe I have wasted so much time, reading such a lot of drivel, hoping that grown women would come to their senses and write something pleasant, kind and informative.
> ...


I guess in all her educational endeavors and in all her world travels and with all the sophisticated people she "knows", Ingried failed to learn to "share".


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> *Mitt Romney Is Right*
> By DICK MORRIS
> Published on DickMorris.com on September 18, 2012
> 
> ...


Cherf
Oh THAT Dick Morris. What a Jewel he is.
His checkered past is fun to read about.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, Dick, like Adelson, used to be and support the Democrats before they realized the error of their ways! Thank God they both saw the light. Even Clinton listened to Dick (both of them).


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > *Mitt Romney Is Right*
> ...


Bless your heart!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Yeah, Dick, like Adelson, used to be and support the Democrats before they realized the error of their ways! Thank God they both saw the light. Even Clinton listened to Dick (both of them).


Nothing like failing and pretending to be someone.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Janeway
Your old quotes are revealing your age.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect analogy Bydie! This is EXACTLY what Romney was speaking to.
> ...


I agree that those who are able-bodied should learn how to provide for themselves. When they learn that and have a right mind about it and are good stewards of what they have earned then they can help those who are unable to help themselves. I think where our society has gotten off track is to do nothing about those who sit on their able-bodied backsides and do nothing except have their hand out.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations dear subjects of the Banana Head Queendom


I first of all love all the old souls here

Brydie, I agree, "bless her heart", and may I add, "that's nice". Gotta love the South

Oh and Ing...............thanks for the cake. I won't take it because I feel entitled, just because you offered. Wonder if that is a tax deduction?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect analogy Bydie! This is EXACTLY what Romney was speaking to.
> ...


When people who can fish for themselves do so, there will be money left over to help those who cannot help themselves.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Teach a man to fish and he'll sit on the lake drinking beer all day....


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Teach a man to fish and he'll sit on the lake drinking beer all day....


LOL! Yes, I've known a few like that too!
BTW, how's little Brynn doing?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you all for the wishes. She is being rather like her mother was. Slow to get here. She likes it were she is. Dosen't want to enter with all these crazy progressives around. Very smart girl
> ...


Oh I thought she was already born?? Tell her the Queen is on duty and all her court we will keep those nasty away. :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes you southern ladies are the greatest, but a few of us northern are good too.

I want to be the court jester since I have to stand in the mucky which the goverment has handed out and have no Pradas and no shoes. 

Before you comment I I have more brains than you may think...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So we have closed down the mines smart move. That will make us more depentant on foreign oil.

Plus less taxes to be collected, and more people wh will have to try and find a way just to get by.

Oh I forgot we are beeter off then we were four years ago, when we lived in the dark ages.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MsMac said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Oh do you mean our goverment or people who think are goverment owes them something?


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried how do you know? You may be the older one.
> 
> "Janeway
> Your old quotes are revealing your age."


Oh but I thought only the wise were old, sorry Janeway someone else has that title.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


bonbf3
Do not forget, 47% of our Population has been deemed
parasites. Go tell those around you who receive SS and Medicare.

As to money left over, we will have a sufficient amounts to take care of everyone once we get out of Afghanistan and the
Rich pay their fair share in Taxes.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I love your picture avatar.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said
> 
> "As to money left over, we will have a sufficient amounts to take care of everyone once we get out of Afghanistan and the
> Rich pay their fair share in Taxes."
> ...


Joeysomma
Tells us what you (don't) know once again.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Teach a man to fish and he'll sit on the lake drinking beer all day....


Hello, Hello, dear gal. I have been looking for you on any thread glad you are here tonight. We love you and want you to stay with us as we are having a "jolly" time with a lot of subjects. Welcome back! Don't let anyone make you leave KP.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried how do you know? You may be the older one.
> ...


What? I'm not a teenager any longer! I'm just going to take my red wagon and go home! But first I must gather up those paper dollies.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said
> ...


Oh, Ingried, please enlighten us with your superior knowledge -- I'm waiting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations dear subjects of the Banana Head Queendom
> 
> I first of all love all the old souls here
> 
> ...


What! While I was away, do you have Ingried's cake or the recipe? Mouth is watering!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations dear subjects of the Banana Head Queendom
> ...


Ing doesn't share recipes. They're too special!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> gma11331 said:
> 
> 
> > bilbep said:
> ...


Ingried as I can read, no one has .splain-ed about why we buy beer/wine. It is to Drink! You should try it sometime and maybe your temperment will becone lighter. You seem to think some underaged grands do drink-- yours maybe?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Teach a man to fish and he'll sit on the lake drinking beer all day....


Well, then there's that.

:lol:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > gma11331 said:
> ...


Janeway
There has to be a strange reason to ask an 81 year old who wants to buy beer to show ID.

We only use Beer to drown Snails. But enjoy, a good Beer tastes good.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


So right. They are special. I tell you when our book is out.
Should be a hit, previous ones all have been. Quality sells.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

I think Ingried's been drinking a bit too much of that beer and the snails are getting the short end.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> I think Ingried's been drinking a bit too much of that beer and the snails are getting the short end.


Bydie
Beer is not my libation of choice.
Also do not drink Sodas at all.

Lavish in fine Teas.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


joeysomma
What do you know.

I find it so wonderful that all of you are sticking to me like Flies to Honey.
Well, at least I keep you entertained and certainly, if you care,
may broaden your vocabulary. It gets lonely out there obviously.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Who is sticking to whom? Are you really comparing yourself to honey? I am reminded of the distracting presence of a hornet at a picnic.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Is this back-and-forth fun or mean? Clever or cutting? Do you hang out with people who call others names, or do you do it yourself? I think some people are really getting hurt by this. I would be if I were on the receiving end of so many negative comments - but maybe I'm just too sensitive. To make someone actually want to leave KP is really not what we're all here for. What started out as talking about voter ID morphed into really clever, sometimes funny, and sometimes very informative banter. Now I think it's morphing into something a little too severe. I'm going to step back before I hurt somebody's feelings. We have too much fun together for this to get seriously antagonistic. Just my opinion.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Dear bonbf3

I totally understand your point. I truly believe that many Conservatives are frustrated because when they voice their facts, they are attacked and called horrid things. And this frustration has made them want to not take it anymore. I have been called or compared to Lucifer, because I stated an opinion that a Progressive disagreed with it.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 and lovethelake,

Even the Progressives don't allow a certain someone in their invitation-only group - she *is* lonely out there obviously! I wonder if she calls her honey bees names and insults them too?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Dear bonbf3
> 
> I totally understand your point. I truly believe that many Conservatives are frustrated because when they voice their facts, they are attacked and called horrid things. And this frustration has made them want to not take it anymore. I have been called or compared to Lucifer, because I stated an opinion that a Progressive disagreed with it.


I agree - it's very frustrating.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 and lovethelake,
> 
> Even the Progressives don't allow a certain someone in their invitation-only group - she *is* lonely out there obviously! I wonder if she calls her honey bees names and insults them too?


I think it's only going to get worse. And after the election? Will that fix it?


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Bydie, Your granddaughter is lovely. With as many grands as you have, there must always be someone to spoil! Lucky you.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Dear fellow Banana Heads and Your Majesty the Queen,

I did something last evening that I must tell you about.

I was on my way to the royal stables to do my daily mucking of the stalls and I was overcome by a fit of pride. Instead of wearing my red Prada mucking hipster boots which would have been appropriate for the work, I decided instead to wear my 5 inch red stilleto heels.

Well you can imagine what happened when I got in there and tried to clean up the mess with those heels on. I fell right down amongst all that slime, muck, goo and crap. When I picked myself up, I even had a horse puckey sticking on the end of my nose. I then and there resolved that I would henceforth, never again allow my prideful Pradas to drag me down into the muck....thus dirtying myself. From now on, I will pursue my duties being appropriately clothed and shod and will perform such with dignity and humility BUT still unwavering from THE TRUTH. I hearby proclaim!...with your permission, of course, Your Majesty!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Bydie, Your granddaughter is lovely. With as many grands as you have, there must always be someone to spoil! Lucky you.


Thank you so much, Carol. I am indeed blessed much more than I deserve. God is good!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > I myself reside in a country that gives me the liberty to live where I want and the freedom to say what I want, and will not let it be destroyed by a goverment that can't control their spending and think I should live with more goverment in my life.
> ...


Agree to under a democratic senate and house my a majority


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, and to think I had to agree to you once.
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> If the "Progressives" have their way, there will be no babies. They will all have been aborted.
> 
> There will be no one with Alzheimers. They will all be dead...pronounced "of no use to society" and given only "comfort care" having been denied life saving tests after the age of 70.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Dear fellow Banana Heads and Your Majesty the Queen,
> 
> I did something last evening that I must tell you about.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Is this back-and-forth fun or mean? Clever or cutting? Do you hang out with people who call others names, or do you do it yourself? I think some people are really getting hurt by this. I would be if I were on the receiving end of so many negative comments - but maybe I'm just too sensitive. To make someone actually want to leave KP is really not what we're all here for. What started out as talking about voter ID morphed into really clever, sometimes funny, and sometimes very informative banter. Now I think it's morphing into something a little too severe. I'm going to step back before I hurt somebody's feelings. We have too much fun together for this to get seriously antagonistic. Just my opinion.


If you will read some of the "way back" pages, you will find Ingried started all the negatives sent to her by calling all of us hateful, hurtful, vile, angry words is why so many have jumped in with negative words returned.

Sometimes, you have to reply because if you don't those angry people will step all over you. Do you always turn the other cheek when someone calls you bad names? Not many people do so if you want to read what Ingried has written it started a long time ago on this site.

She belittles our every word that she is "superior" to all of us but at the same time, is not a US citizen.

We have NOT ever asked Ingried to leave KP. What I was talking about was another gal named Northwoodsgal who was treated horribly on one of LillyK's (now AKA ConanO'K) political sites. LillyK told her to leave her site but is now wanting to make-up! LillyK's sites are all about bashing Republican!

LillyK also started a site on Racism about me (I'm an American Indian) and used my name several times, because I fired three (3) blacks who were not doing their jobs. One of her followers even called me "an uneducated angry white woman." Well, I'm not white I'm a red woman who holds a BS in Accounting with a minor in Economics.

Admn. shut down LillyK's Racism site after I told them my "civil rights" had been violated by the people on her "private" site for all to read. So she changed her name to ConnorO'K and is back so I am watching as I printed all the pages from her Racism site just in case it is needed in the future.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> We have NOT ever asked Ingried to leave KP. What I was talking about was another gal named Northwoodsgal who was treated horribly on one of LillyK's (now AKA ConanO'K) political sites. LillyK told her to leave her site but is now wanting to make-up! LillyK's sites are all about bashing Republican!


I agree Janeway to your post. However, you should know that while NorthwoodsGal was treated horribly (your words) by LilyK, NorthwoodsGal and LilyK both turned in several conservatives to Admin, by name, asking to have us (you) banned from KP.

I know this fact is I read the actual posts.

Seems that the freedom of speech doesn't go both ways for all who wish to participate.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > We have NOT ever asked Ingried to leave KP. What I was talking about was another gal named Northwoodsgal who was treated horribly on one of LillyK's (now AKA ConanO'K) political sites. LillyK told her to leave her site but is now wanting to make-up! LillyK's sites are all about bashing Republican!
> ...


That explains why Admn. was so slow about doing anything about LillyK's racism site. Thanks for the info but I have printed information that if I am ever taken off KP by Admn then I have the written evidence.

I did know that Northwoodsgal was trolling by using another name but hated the way LillyK was damning her in public. That also explains why NWG did not answer when I told her welcome to this site.

I think it is time for me to leave all these back stabbing women and do the crafts as so much time is wasted by reading all the garbage written as no one will change.

Thanks, Cherf as at lease you told the truth for all to read.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway we so need your input. You should not let a bully dicatewhat you say. To do so is to let them win. 

You have a right to voice how you feel. Don't let a few silence you . Then they think they have won.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie any word yet about the baby???


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this back-and-forth fun or mean? Clever or cutting? Do you hang out with people who call others names, or do you do it yourself? I think some people are really getting hurt by this. I would be if I were on the receiving end of so many negative comments - but maybe I'm just too sensitive. To make someone actually want to leave KP is really not what we're all here for. What started out as talking about voter ID morphed into really clever, sometimes funny, and sometimes very informative banter. Now I think it's morphing into something a little too severe. I'm going to step back before I hurt somebody's feelings. We have too much fun together for this to get seriously antagonistic. Just my opinion.
> ...


Janeway
As the World turns.
It all started with "Papers please" and it was not me who did that.

Live with your skewed ways.

Again my Citizenships are no business of any of you.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Nonnie any word yet about the baby???


She arrived at 2:57 yesterday afternoon. 8 lbs1 oz 20 inches long. The hospital is telling parents don't post pictures because of the crazies in this world. Really sad that you have to protect e erything so closely because of the many nuts in this world
They are doing great


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway just ignore her. She is a very sad bitter old lady. Changes her story all the time, except her hate and contempt for the majority if us. 
Not really worth anyone's time


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie any word yet about the baby???
> ...


Oh oh grandma, prefect little one Is sad about what has happen in this world. But oh a little one new into your life . I ray of sunshine to make the world a nicer place.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


It never is Ingried, a mind like a steel trap, never opens to others.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie any word yet about the baby???
> ...


Wow, such great news and a big baby! Congrats to you and the family.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Dear fellow Banana Heads and Your Majesty the Queen,
> 
> I did something last evening that I must tell you about.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :shock: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Wrong again not much of entertainment value in a mouth that is open, and no thought process coming out of it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this back-and-forth fun or mean? Clever or cutting? Do you hang out with people who call others names, or do you do it yourself? I think some people are really getting hurt by this. I would be if I were on the receiving end of so many negative comments - but maybe I'm just too sensitive. To make someone actually want to leave KP is really not what we're all here for. What started out as talking about voter ID morphed into really clever, sometimes funny, and sometimes very informative banter. Now I think it's morphing into something a little too severe. I'm going to step back before I hurt somebody's feelings. We have too much fun together for this to get seriously antagonistic. Just my opinion.
> ...


I didn't know all the background. I've been reading the posts, but the way it's set up, sometimes I'm not sure who's saying what. There were so many people involved in it - including me - that I don't know how it started getting testy. I just noticed that it seemed to change from friendly back-and-forth to really getting riled up. I remember when I was younger my friend and I used to tease each other and it gradually turned into hurt feelings. It seems like there are a lot of ruffled feathers out there now. Although, with the political situation the way it is, I find my feathers are ruffled the minute I hear the morning news!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this back-and-forth fun or mean? Clever or cutting? Do you hang out with people who call others names, or do you do it yourself? I think some people are really getting hurt by this. I would be if I were on the receiving end of so many negative comments - but maybe I'm just too sensitive. To make someone actually want to leave KP is really not what we're all here for. What started out as talking about voter ID morphed into really clever, sometimes funny, and sometimes very informative banter. Now I think it's morphing into something a little too severe. I'm going to step back before I hurt somebody's feelings. We have too much fun together for this to get seriously antagonistic. Just my opinion.
> ...


Janeway, I didn't want to offend you and make everything worse. I wasn't blaming anyone, and I did read some very harsh comments. I didn't realize that you were taking so much heat. Maybe I came in a little too late - I would read something funny, then someone would post an angry comment, then something with lots of info, then funny, then angry. I'd throw something in every now and then, too. The way it's posted, it's hard to see a logical progression. However, if it had been directed at me, I'd probably be very sure who said what. There's a lot more history to this than I realized.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Timothy Geithner says "that within the next 10 years the three entitlement programs - Medicare, Medicaid and SS" - (this is without Obama) - "plus interest on the national debt to fund the entitlement programs will consume 92% of the federal budget." That leaves 8 cents of every dollar for the rest of the government programs. The U.S. cannot continue on this path.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Last time I checked all Americans that WORK pay into social security and Medicare. 
The so called parasites are the ones that have NEVER paid in a cent.


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Nonnie, congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie any word yet about the baby???
> ...


Nonnie
You may want to ask Bydie to remove her Granddaughters picture from her Avatar. Not a good idea to expose her either.
I mentioned it but of course she will never do it since I asked.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Dear fellow Banana Heads and Your Majesty the Queen,
> 
> I did something last evening that I must tell you about.
> 
> ...


You make me and our Queendom proud. Might have to "day" you or would it be knight? So much to ponder


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

i fail to understand why it is that people of differing views cannot have a conversation without insult and or rude comments. I have a friend for many years and he is for Rommney I am not and for the first time in the 15 or so years that we have been friends I was hurt by his uncalled for reaction to Why don't you listen to Racheal Maddow and get a different opinion. His response loud and clear was she is a lier I don't know where that came from and it dishartened me. I never heard her lie she always asks people who come on her show "did I gt this right" that does not sound like someone who is lying to you. Just had to vent and people there is no reason to use vile language if you disagree with someone can you please do it respectfully.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie any word yet about the baby???
> ...


Congratulations to you Nonnie. Does she have a name yet? I'm so glad that everyone is doing well and I know you're going to enjoy many happy hours together. Bunches of love!


----------



## cil1929mi (Apr 29, 2011)

I am proud to be an American and am in my 80's. I am glad to show my card anywhere at any time.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> i fail to understand why it is that people of differing views cannot have a conversation without insult and or rude comments. I have a friend for many years and he is for Rommney I am not and for the first time in the 15 or so years that we have been friends I was hurt by his uncalled for reaction to Why don't you listen to Racheal Maddow and get a different opinion. His response loud and clear was she is a lier I don't know where that came from and it dishartened me. I never heard her lie she always asks people who come on her show "did I gt this right" that does not sound like someone who is lying to you. Just had to vent and people there is no reason to use vile language if you disagree with someone can you please do it respectfully.


I totally understand your situation. Unfortunately Obama has taken away my personal liberties, violated my Religious Rights, divided our country viciously and purposefully, and has pitted woman against woman. I have had to distance myself from a friend because of her radical feminists views that we tippy toed around for years. But when she said that the Catholic Church had to get over the abortion issue and Catholic Hospitals had to perform them, the line had crossed. I no longer could smile and nod, trying to avoid that conversation. When someone asks me how I view myself, I say Catholic (world), American (national), Mom, conservative, then a Republican. Because that is how I see me fit here on earth. Therefore, for me to be silent about my opinions because I might upset the apple cart, implies consent. Silence = Consent. I will be polite, but I will no longer be bullied into silence.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > i fail to understand why it is that people of differing views cannot have a conversation without insult and or rude comments. I have a friend for many years and he is for Rommney I am not and for the first time in the 15 or so years that we have been friends I was hurt by his uncalled for reaction to Why don't you listen to Racheal Maddow and get a different opinion. His response loud and clear was she is a lier I don't know where that came from and it dishartened me. I never heard her lie she always asks people who come on her show "did I gt this right" that does not sound like someone who is lying to you. Just had to vent and people there is no reason to use vile language if you disagree with someone can you please do it respectfully.
> ...


Hence.....The Queen has spoken and The Banana Heads affirm!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > i fail to understand why it is that people of differing views cannot have a conversation without insult and or rude comments. I have a friend for many years and he is for Rommney I am not and for the first time in the 15 or so years that we have been friends I was hurt by his uncalled for reaction to Why don't you listen to Racheal Maddow and get a different opinion. His response loud and clear was she is a lier I don't know where that came from and it dishartened me. I never heard her lie she always asks people who come on her show "did I gt this right" that does not sound like someone who is lying to you. Just had to vent and people there is no reason to use vile language if you disagree with someone can you please do it respectfully.
> ...


I agree with you, Lovethelake. I feel it is my duty to speak out against abortion. That's one issue that is so basic that I can't be silent about my opinion.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > onegrannygoose said:
> ...


Does anyone ever check for ANY FACTS?
President Barack Obama took away religious rights?
Please when and where.
Everyone has a choice - abortion or not.
The only institutions trying to restrict rights on the latter issue are Churches and not Government.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Well! Well! Well! So Oboma admits that his goal is redistribution of wealth. I suppose The Progressives are going to say.....CHECK YOUR FACTS! Well, I HAVE checked my facts and here it is in Obama's own words being spoken in his own voice. Joe the Plumber was CORRECT back in 2008.

http://www.conservativevideos.com/2012/09/obama-in-1998-i-actually-believe-in-redistribution/

Does anyone doubt that this man is MARXIST?????


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


He took religious freedom away from Catholics with the HHS mandate which forces Catholic hospitals and other institutions to provide abortions and birth control (even birth control methods which are abortifacients, meaning they cause the destruction of the fetus). It is against Catholic church doctrine to provide these services, and the government should not force them to. Forcing them to act contrary to their beliefs is taking away their religious freedom. The Catholic church believes in the sanctity of human life from conception to natural death.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bonbf3

Will say a Rosary for you tonight for serenity. In fact, if you do not mind, I will do one for all the Banana Headettes.

Wear your Pradas proudly


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bonbf3
> 
> Will say a Rosary for you tonight for serenity. In fact, if you do not mind, I will do one for all the Banana Headettes.
> 
> Wear your Pradas proudly


I am not Catholic, Your Majesty, but I, as one of the BHers, would very much appreciate a rosary on my behalf. I need all the strength I can get. Thank you!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Well! Well! Well! So Oboma admits that his goal is redistribution of wealth. I suppose The Progressives are going to say.....CHECK YOUR FACTS! Well, I HAVE checked my facts and here it is in Obama's own words being spoken in his own voice. Joe the Plumber was CORRECT back in 2008.
> 
> http://www.conservativevideos.com/2012/09/obama-in-1998-i-actually-believe-in-redistribution/
> 
> Does anyone doubt that this man is MARXIST?????


Folks, again consider the source and go for real fact check.
Yes I doubt it (more though, know it) but I think that Romney is a Fascist going by the company he keeps.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Your Majesty - I'm not Catholic but do not want any person of any religion to be forced into a practice, by a law, they do not believe in. 

There are laws in the Constitution to keep the govt out of churches. However, Obamacare inserts the State into the Church. 

So Obamacare must go.

Silence may be consent but silence also can be taking the backseat to watch those to whom you presented another opinion or facts, the chance to spread their wings so they can experience and experiment in reality. 

Sometimes you need to allow people to take a long walk off a short pier!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

<Sometimes you need to allow people to take a long walk off a short pier!>

Snort! Snort! Snort!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Bydie said:


> <Sometimes you need to allow people to take a long walk off a short pier!>
> 
> Snort! Snort! Snort!


I have a pier, well I need one to dock my royal yacht. And yes, I keep my yacht in my state (commonwealth) and I pay taxes on it, unlike....hummmmmmmmmm John Kerry


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks Bydie; you gave us the facts. Now let's see how many folks will tell you that isn't Obama's words or they were his words but taken out of context or they'll talk about everything except what you brought up.

No one answers my questions, either, because I don't distort the facts. Instead, the subject is changed so the facts are never disputed but are simply ignored.

I'm still waiting to hear who is responsible for the 4 deaths of Americans that happened on Obama's watch. The WH said the videotape on Utube is to blame until it was exposed that the WH knew about the attacks before they happened; oops! no bullets or security in sight on 9/11 go figure ....

Rather, we'll talk again about how Romney was 30 minutes too quick to the microphone in some eyes or about how Romney truthfully admitted that he is the only one of two candidates concerned about reaching those being held captive in an entitlement trap where those caught in it don't even understand they are worse off because of it. He correctly stated those folks will vote for Obama as they believe the continuation of their entitlements (means tested only) is the best for them. 

And so the wheel turns .....


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Cherf and Bydie

Good thoughts.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > <Sometimes you need to allow people to take a long walk off a short pier!>
> ...


Yeah, but did YOU Build It? Like with your own treasure, jewels, furs that YOU paid out to make it happen? Yes? OK, good, you may keep your pier, the long and short of it. (L and W)


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Of course not, I hired someone to build it, but I paid for it. But I had to fire a cabana boy, couldn't afford the deck and his health insurance


EMERGENCY ALERT
THE MAN WHO PLOTTED THE ASSASSINATION OF THE AMBASSADOR, was in Getmo and got let out. He was part of the 9/11 plot.

two days before the assassination the Obama Admin had a warning about the plot to let the blind sheik go.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, and here are more facts:

Clinton and Obama are open to and are discussing letting the blink sheik go free.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

PLEASE Queen! Don't you KNOW that the attacks on the embassy in Benghazi were the result of an amateur video that disrespected Muslims? Terrorism had NOTHING to do with it!!!! And besides, how can you expect Obozo to worry about security issues when he has Letterman issues to handle??? Oh, speaking of Letterman, Obozo doesn't even know what the National Debt was when he took office? Pathetic!!!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Yes, are here are more facts:
> 
> Clinton and Obama are open to and are discussing letting the blink sheik go free.


Well, we wouldn't want to offend any more Muslims and cause any more unrest.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Are you making a video too?

Send me the link. Gotta go and buy my survivalist supplies.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Her name is Cambrie Faith. Her biggest brother picked Faith


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> And besides, how can you expect Obozo to worry about security issues when he has Letterman issues to handle??? Oh, speaking of Letterman, Obozo doesn't even know what the National Debt was when he took office? Pathetic!!!


Where are the Dems on this one? We all know the Ds watched Obama on Letterman since they couldn't wait to see O on TV again.

The World knows that Obama stated in his own words that he'd cut the Deficit in half his first term. We all heard Obama and his administration blame the deficit balance on Bush again, and again, and again.

Now, that Obama has tripled the deficit since he first took office, Obama cannot remember the deficit in exact numbers?

Obama - can you give an estimate? How the heck can you blame Bush for over 3.5 years and now cannot come up with a sound estimate.

Oh, those facts are pesky things to recall.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bonbf3
> 
> Will say a Rosary for you tonight for serenity. In fact, if you do not mind, I will do one for all the Banana Headettes.
> 
> Wear your Pradas proudly


What a nice thing to do. God bless you, lovethelake.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> onegrannygoose said:
> 
> 
> > i fail to understand why it is that people of differing views cannot have a conversation without insult and or rude comments. I have a friend for many years and he is for Rommney I am not and for the first time in the 15 or so years that we have been friends I was hurt by his uncalled for reaction to Why don't you listen to Racheal Maddow and get a different opinion. His response loud and clear was she is a lier I don't know where that came from and it dishartened me. I never heard her lie she always asks people who come on her show "did I gt this right" that does not sound like someone who is lying to you. Just had to vent and people there is no reason to use vile language if you disagree with someone can you please do it respectfully.
> ...


Yes, I too bow to the Queenofthelake quote!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

AOL headline:

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/09/19/probe-may-cite-white-house-advance-team-involvement-in-prostitution-scandal/?cmpid=prn_aol&icid=maing-grid7|maing6|dl2|sec1_lnk3%26pLid%3D207906


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Does anyone ever check for ANY FACTS?
President Barack Obama took away religious rights?
Please when and where.
Everyone has a choice - abortion or not.


Facts are facts. Do you ever check yours. Government telling Catholic institutes they have to offer birth control is definetly taking religious rights away. 
Open mouth put your foot in again


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Finally, as from your remarks, you are Latino. That is OK but you are for Obama because he gives you so much as you may apply for grants to attend any college of your choice. Plus Welfare, food stamps, free medical of any sort and yet 99% of you still speak Spanish even though you fully understand English, but want us to speak Spanish.

I worked days and attended college at night which took 6 years to finish but there was not any grants/loans to pay back. My parents taught me to work hard for what I wanted and that has been my motto in life. My husband and I only had two children and we college educated them with our own money. They also worked part-time while attending college but lived at home which saved money.

One daughter was named the most outstanding student in her junior year at her university. She majored in Economics and teaches at that same university after completing a masters degree in higher education. Her GPA was a perfect 4.0

Daughter number one, only has a BS degree in business, but works for a company who installs computers so she flies all over the US. Her income yearly is around $200,000. People everywhere loves her RED hair!

So Ingried, in my opinion, you have not accomplished anything except learning how to run your mouth critizing anyone or anything. Why don't you just settle down and become kinder to everyone?

No, I won't allow anyone to run me out of KP but my crafts have been neglected so I will be spending more time with them instead of reading insults.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bonbf3
> 
> Will say a Rosary for you tonight for serenity. In fact, if you do not mind, I will do one for all the Banana Headettes.
> 
> Wear your Pradas proudly


I too am not Catholic but DID not like what has happened to people of your faith being forced to do abortions and furnish birth control as it is totally against your very being.

My best friend is Catholic and I have attended Mass with her. Those services are breath-taking and very beautiful.

Please say a rosary for me as all religions are good as we Indians believe that we will be judged by our hearts and not what religion we believed.

We American Indians were forced to become Christians which I am today.

Will look in town for Pradas in my size--red did you say? My fav. color, hip boots no less as we still do outside work.

Hail to the Queen!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Congrats Grandma Nonnie and cute name. Glad both mother and baby are doing OK.

Yes, I volunteer in a hospital that delivers babies, but I am only allowed to take people to the door of the delivery wing but not enter because some volunteer might be crazy enough to take a baby. Such a terrible world where we have to watch everything everyone does.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I will keep my eye out for you on eBay

Sorry to read that you were forced into Christianity. I, personally find great solace with my Church, and wish you peace. Do not have much knowledge about Native American religions, but I do know they are very spiritual and a belief in a power greater than themselves. Sounds very comforting and loving.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Does anyone ever check for ANY FACTS?
> President Barack Obama took away religious rights?
> Please when and where.
> Everyone has a choice - abortion or not.
> ...


Nonnie
Try to look smart and fact check. No-one told anyone anything. Options have been made available But do you ever care about the truth?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

We knew it all along. 
Attorney General Eric Holder vindicated.

Now to the next Witchhunt.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Well! Well! Well! So Oboma admits that his goal is redistribution of wealth. I suppose The Progressives are going to say.....CHECK YOUR FACTS! Well, I HAVE checked my facts and here it is in Obama's own words being spoken in his own voice. Joe the Plumber was CORRECT back in 2008.
> ...


Ingried, it is time for you to quit making remarks while we are still nice. Are you a Marxist known by the company you keep?

You must think you are having fun but you are not even entertaining anymore just a bump in our path.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie, What a beautiful name and how special that brother choose a part of it. You must be absolutely thrilled to death. Congratulations, again!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> We knew it all along.
> Attorney General Eric Holder vindicated.
> 
> Now to the next Witchhunt.


because his dear president step in the way so he would not have to testify, and by the way he also forgot(not) to pay his taxes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


Janeway
I am a little bit of everything, conservative, moderate, liberal and independent. 
Why do you answer me? Some said several times they would no longer respond. Tough to stick to one's promise, isn't it.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > We knew it all along.
> ...


theyarnlady
Fact-check. Darn I should put those instructions on automatic.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so not fat, and i am also not full of wind and blowing to hard with red face like that person.....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> I am so not fat, and i am also not full of wind and blowing to hard with red face like that person.....


Now this really makes sense, doesn't it/
Congratulations for the (absence) eloquence.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Mostly hot air, and wind changing again and again


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh it seem our president has run out of money fact check that iand is a little behind on fun raiseing.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone ever check for ANY FACTS?
> ...


Ingried, you are the one who should try to "look smart" and stop insulting everyone. I will pray for your weary soul.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


this is the only place she has to go to to have her fun. I too have prayed for her, and have told her I was very sorry for what she was going through. But after last night, having trouble with that too.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried, you are really a sick, sick, sick, person. No, I did not promise not to respond just said I would not be online at KP as much as wasting too much time with a bump in the path.

Everyone else is nice and I noticed you cannot even congratulate Nonnie on the birth of her grandchild. You are too self centered to consider anyone else who has happiness.

I do believe your lack of education is showing with your incomplete sentences and lack of punctuation knowledge. Try reading more English books.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Just because Holder wasn't indicted, does NOT mean he was vindicated.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

Congrats, Nonnie, on a healthy granddaughter. A sweet name for a sweet little girl.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> Congrats, Nonnie, on a healthy granddaughter. A sweet name for a sweet little girl.


yes isn't that something, sure wish i could be a new grandma, that is the fun time.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Do voters really want 4 more years like the last 4 or maybe even worse? Lost jobs, lost homes, our president paying homage to foreign leaders and religions, poorer and less medical care, no increase in social security benefits, higher medicare prices, more government support for those who refuse to work, higher unemployment rates, trillions expanded for our national debt, our court judges not following the rules / laws of our constitution, ignoring our rights and freedoms, support illegals.

We need an America president that believes in America and takes a strong stand to support all legal Americans, to back the constitution and the rights of the people. 

I believe in pro choice where rape or incest is involved.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Do voters really want 4 more years like the last 4 or maybe even worse? Lost jobs, lost homes, our president paying homage to foreign leaders and religions, poorer and less medical care, no increase in social security benefits, higher medicare prices, more government support for those who refuse to work, higher unemployment rates, trillions expanded for our national debt, our court judges not following the rules / laws of our constitution, ignoring our rights and freedoms, support illegals.
> 
> We need an America president that believes in America and takes a strong stand to support all legal Americans, to back the constitution and the rights of the people.
> 
> I believe in pro choice where rape or incest is involved.


Well said, Judy. Thank you for your input!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Voter ID? - Absolutely!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Of course not, I hired someone to build it, but I paid for it. But I had to fire a cabana boy, couldn't afford the deck and his health insurance
> 
> EMERGENCY ALERT
> THE MAN WHO PLOTTED THE ASSASSINATION OF THE AMBASSADOR, was in Getmo and got let out. He was part of the 9/11 plot.
> ...


So I heard. Also, the guy who was released from Gitmo is implicated in 9/11. How many people predicted that these released Gitmo "detainees" would go back to their countries and KILL AMERICANS. Proof.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Bonbf3
> 
> Will say a Rosary for you tonight for serenity. In fact, if you do not mind, I will do one for all the Banana Headettes.
> 
> Wear your Pradas proudly


Thank you, Lovethelake. God bless you.


----------



## MsMac (Jan 13, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> MsMac said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Yep, those would be the ones.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone ever check for ANY FACTS?
> ...


I know what my church believes and says Ignorant oh it's Ingried


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you my wonderful friends for the good wishes.
Mommy and baby are doing great and going home soon. 
the security changes that have been made this year alone in the maternity ward are unpresident. We have had 4 grands in the last 6 years two this year alone and from February to September they have changed greatly. Any protection that they can give new moms and babies is great with me.
She is a precios angel from God and we are very blessed
Thank you again


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


With all of your praying for me, how come no-one is listening to your Prayers?
".....what she was going through"? I am fine, very fine. How much I wish that everybody could have a Life like I have.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thank you my wonderful friends for the good wishes.
> Mommy and baby are doing great and going home soon.
> the security changes that have been made this year alone in the maternity ward are unpresident. We have had 4 grands in the last 6 years two this year alone and from February to September they have changed greatly. Any protection that they can give new moms and babies is great with me.
> She is a precios angel from God and we are very blessed
> Thank you again


 Nonnie glad the sweet baby and mom are doing great. What a blessing to have another one. Enjoy!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Just for Ingried: I'm changing my avatar for one day!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried, it seems you already have it on automatic. Considering the frequency with which you select those words for your all-purpose response, you sound like a broken record.

By the way, your presumption of giving anyone here "instructions" is another example of your arrogance.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I read everyones comments since my last post. Very interesting.I get so tired of hearing the right say they did it by themselves. What a joke you only read part of statement and parriot it like it is a fact. The statement means you did not do it by yourself you had help. Perhaps loans and other people who believed in you and helped you along the way. Maybe not with money but with support if only verbal.

In 2008 Pres. Obama said he believes in the redistribution of wealth. What do you think taxes are for.They go to redistribute the wealth to pay for roads. police, fireman etc. That is the redistribution of wealth.

You seem to think the economy is in the toilet it is slowly coming back I see houses selling I see buildings being built, I see the stockmart at the highest it has ever been. Yes there are still many people out of work and hurting but it is getting better. You people seem to think that Obama should be magic it took 8 years for mr bush to ruin the market so of course Pres. obama should fix it in 3 or 4 years. unrealistic to say the least. Perhaps you should watch something besides Fox news. 

Judy M is complaining because social security has not gone up well if you don't like Obama care you should hate social security and get rid of it because afterall it is a government program put in place by another democrat pres. Mr. Roosevelt. Higher medicare prices according to the republican platform there should be no medicare. another government program. but in place by another democratic president. They backed off of that and now they want a voucher program for medicare. Do you understand the voucher program? It means that you will be issued a amount of vouchers that you can use for your medical bills. If you run over that amount because of some major illness Too Bad you can just die. Don't believe me look it up.

You can vote for Romney a man that thinks 47 percent of Americans a bums. Do you believe that! I don't
Mr. Ryan who many of you think is the second coming wants to make all abortions illegal even through rape and insisant interesting He created many bills in congress to reflect that position along with his cohort Mr. Atkins.He blieves that the unfortunate woman who became pregrent should be forced by law to have the child. 

Mr. Romney will not release his taxes interesting When it came time to pick a running mate he insisted the Paul Ryan give him 10 years of his income tax returns Which he did by the way. But Mr. Romney says Trust Me. What a joke I will look in a few days to read your comments enjoy and try not to use vulgarity It just makes you appear stupid.I could go on there are so many reasons not to vote for Romney and Ryan but I will leave them for another post.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Ingried,
You have been really defensive about questions about your citizenship, even though there is an obvious relationship between citizenship and voting in US elections. You turned a simple question into an "issue." Is this because you are afraid of your views being marginalized or dismissed as irrelevant?
Well, if so, your worst fears have been realized! Because of the way you have handled this subject, you appear to be either embarrassed or ashamed to admit to being a US citizen, or you simply are not one!

That being said, "IT" started much earlier than any inquiries about your citizenship. Anyone can read your earlier posts and find examples of arrogance, condescension, and evidence of your disdain for both conservatives and Christians. You are so convinced of your own superiority you may not have noticed, but it's there for all to see.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thank you my wonderful friends for the good wishes.
> Mommy and baby are doing great and going home soon.
> the security changes that have been made this year alone in the maternity ward are unpresident. We have had 4 grands in the last 6 years two this year alone and from February to September they have changed greatly. Any protection that they can give new moms and babies is great with me.
> She is a precios angel from God and we are very blessed
> Thank you again


As the grandmother of 7 and great of 3 I can tell you they have brought me the greatest pleasure...ages from 24 to 2...my adult granddaughters are so supportive and helpful especially now that DH has suffered a mini stroke (TIA) and will be home tomorrow needing assistance.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Just for Ingried: I'm changing my avatar for one day!


Love it!! I must put a chair in my yard. That's as good as a campaign poster.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

As of yesterday, in the senate When Obama's man was ask what had caused the upraising in Egypt said Yes it was a planned attack. So Now what all his staffers said about it being because of a video, must be a what.


As per Romneys sound bit. Yes he said 47 percent of the people on entitlements would vote for Oboma that is true but they did not add (funny how news only reports so little of the truth).
He would make those who collect such things as to have to get a job to collect their welfare. He did not expect those who could not work or where injuried to work, or on S.S. or medicare. 

But as Bill O'Reily said he was wrong on one point it is only 40% on intitlement.And so folks almost half of the nation is on intitlements.

So that means the other half will have to pay for this, unless some of them who could work and are living off the goverment will have to get a job. .


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Of course not, I hired someone to build it, but I paid for it. But I had to fire a cabana boy, couldn't afford the deck and his health insurance
> ...


Not only that but one of them is now working for Obama, one of the lawyers that is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> As of yesterday, in the senate When Obama's man was ask what had caused the upraising in Egypt said Yes it was a planned attack. So Now what all his staffers said about it being because of a video, must be a what.
> 
> As per Romneys sound bit. Yes he said 47 percent of the people on entitlements would vote for Oboma that is true but they did not add (funny how news only reports so little of the truth).
> He would make those who collect such things as to have to get a job to collect their welfare. He did not expect those who could not work or where injuried to work, or on S.S. or medicare.
> ...


I read that in France, the half who are paying have taxes now at 75%!!! Now, many of them are leaving France. When they leave, who will pay the money for those who are not working? See? It's just not sustainable. You have to have more people working than not-working. If you tax them out of business, there's no more money for those who can't support themselves.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Just for Ingried: I'm changing my avatar for one day!
> ...


My chair has been on te porch since Labor Day
And again for those that think SS is an entitlement program. We who Work or have Worked paid into SS for years. We are just getting are retirement money back as promised
Also I believe LBJ was the first to raid those funds.b a Democratic president

It is really strange that when liberals, progressive demoRats are faced with the truth they never respond. Interesting


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I believe the president has big plans with the world finances. It will not matter how much debt he makes with the American dollar. He will convince the world to work on his 'global dollar' probably with his picture on it.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Granny goose are you so ignorant to say Romney won't release his tax returns for a couple of years when the arrogance in chief has sealed every record he has
Get real and get a life. When arrogance u seales his records that got him foreign student financial aide maybe then you can spout your crap. Until then no one cares but ignorant people


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> I read everyones comments since my last post. Very interesting.I get so tired of hearing the right say they did it by themselves. What a joke you only read part of statement and parriot it like it is a fact. The statement means you did not do it by yourself you had help. Perhaps loans and other people who believed in you and helped you along the way. Maybe not with money but with support if only verbal.
> 
> In 2008 Pres. Obama said he believes in the redistribution of wealth. What do you think taxes are for.They go to redistribute the wealth to pay for roads. police, fireman etc. That is the redistribution of wealth.
> 
> ...


but funny we have work all our lives paying into S.s and will probably not collect it. 
Stop blaming Bush , the man (oboma has had four years to change things and has triple the national debt.
A man who is running for President only has to show 2 years of his taxes. Ask Oboma how many he showed???
Houses selling please only new ones being built, The lost to the value of homes people have bought is unbeleiveable they have to pay for houses that are not what they have paid for.
Stock market had one day high, it is up and down, how do I know watch it to see 401 k loses its worth. 
As per someone helping me wrong, left home at 18 no one paid my way. Oh you must mean when my husband served in the Army. Yes what a help up that was. Low pay, serve your country in war and peace. Gee, and might get student loan to get education, not living on welfare and not need it. Wow what a help up that was. But goverment will hand out loans and help if you come into this country illegal, as Oboma has done.
My and husbands taxes paid for the roads schools, ect. Didn't yours.
As per wealth seem funny if the rich on the left didn't pay their fair share that is o.k., Romney at least did not take from his father he made his money the way it should be , not from family or friends should read about that.
As stated before if you work all your life paying into s.s you will never collect it all, and isn't it funny you will pay a taxes on it before you collect it, and will be taxs after you collect it???
Your money at work for you. I do not think so. If you live to be 80 you will not see the money you have put into it.
As for country being broke. We owe China more than we can pay back the interest alone will not be paid back in our childs or grandchildrens llife time. We contiue to borrow money we do not have to pay for the goverments programs. Now the Feds have release more money into banks making the dollar worth 8 cents. Money we do not have in the first place. Just think on this lady, we are a nation in ruins no money ect. Don't believe me go do some checks on what I have said I did. Not all of what you said comes from newspapers, TV ect. I myself think not.

And lastly Oboma has not kept one not one of his promises, and tell us he can not fix it in four years, not one?? Why is that? He has had four years to do something other then cause more debt to this nation. And before I forget loans at least I for one and am sure many others at least paid back what we borrowed with interest.
Sorry if you think I am dumb to the facts with what is going on in this nation, but that is what I have looked into and found. As Ingried so likes to say check the facts. Then you can tell me where I am coming from.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Granny goose are you so ignorant to say Romney won't release his tax returns for a couple of years when the arrogance in chief has sealed every record he has
> Get real and get a life. When arrogance u seales his records that got him foreign student financial aide maybe then you can spout your crap. Until then no one cares but ignorant people


A lot of people know about these missing records, the Holder cover-up of Fast and Furious, and now the fiasco in the Middle East along with yet another cover-up. If people who are really willing to look at all these things will VOTE, we'll be all right.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


I sure wish I had all the money that's been taken from me without my permission since I started working at 15. I could have invested it....maybe in Bain Capital..... and there's no telling how RICH, RICH, RICH, I would be now. I might even be able to afford my own Red Pradas and be Queen of the Banan Heads instead of.....oooops! Sorry Queen!

No...that wouldn't be good because then I'd be one of the 1% and be accused to not paying my "fair share" to support the EU and the murderous terrorists in Egypt, Libya, Syria, et. al. who even after setting the world on fire with their hatred of us....we're stilling sending them BILLIONS!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

onegrannygoose said "In 2008 Pres. Obama said he believes in the redistribution of wealth. What do you think taxes are for.They go to redistribute the wealth to pay for roads. police, fireman etc. That is the redistribution of wealth."

Dear Onegrannygoose, Once you look up the definition of redistribution of wealth and UNDERSTAND what it means I can begin to help you understand everything else you posted which is incorrect or a blatant lie; that is if you'd like to learn.

Re-distribution of wealth, is NOT an American characteristic, but loved by Obama, and is NOT paying for roads, police, firemen as you stated. Look up what is DOES MEAN so you understand.

President Obama, as Commander-in-Chief, has job priority #1 - protect America and her citizens. When Obama starts doing that we can consider all the other things HE is doing wrong.


----------



## STITCH124 (Aug 2, 2011)

yay!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> onegrannygoose "In 2008 Pres. Obama said he believes in the redistribution of wealth. What do you think taxes are for.They go to redistribute the wealth to pay for roads. police, fireman etc. That is the redistribution of wealth."
> 
> Dear Onegrannygoose, Once you look up the definition of redistribution of wealth and UNDERSTAND what it means I can begin to help you understand everything else you posted which is incorrect or a blatant lie; that is if you'd like to learn.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

SueLD said:


> I believe the president has big plans with the world finances. It will not matter how much debt he makes with the American dollar. He will convince the world to work on his 'global dollar' probably with his picture on it.


Or his #666


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> onegrannygoose "In 2008 Pres. Obama said he believes in the redistribution of wealth. What do you think taxes are for.They go to redistribute the wealth to pay for roads. police, fireman etc. That is the redistribution of wealth."
> 
> Dear Onegrannygoose, Once you look up the definition of redistribution of wealth and UNDERSTAND what it means I can begin to help you understand everything else you posted which is incorrect or a blatant lie; that is if you'd like to learn.
> 
> ...


Cherf
President Barack Obama said that 14 years ago. Fact check
and the context.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Queeeeeeeeen? Why is Ingried acting so stupidly?

What can't Ing understand that which she blames me is NOT my quote but onegrannygoose's?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Queeeeeeeeen? Why is Ingried acting so stupidly?
> 
> What can't Ing understand that which she blames me is NOT my quote but onegrannygoose's?


Cherf
You are correct. it was not you.
But then nobody is perfect not even I.
This was my first hiccup. Pretty good one can say.
You can't even get my name right. Now that is taking the crown for dumbness.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Queeeeeeeeen? Why is Ingried acting so stupidly?
> ...


First mistake nice try WRONG


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Romney's 47% truth could become the cause for his win!!!

http://tinyurl.com/cw8ln4y


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie, When I read about the "first hiccup" I spit my Oatmeal on the toe of my beaut-i-ful red Pradas. When I bent to clean off my shoes, I twisted my ankle.

Although I'm under 70 years of age, I cannot afford the recent 17% increase in my health insurance, (Thanks Obama Care), so I cannot go to the Drs. for care.

BTW: I don't make $250,000 but my taxes have also gone up and will go even higher come Jan.

What is wrong with my story - nothing - but the facts! (well, except that part about the Pradas.....) :-D


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie, When I read about the "first hiccup" I spit my Oatmeal on the toe of my beaut-i-ful red Pradas. When I bent to clean off my shoes, I twisted my ankle.
> 
> Although I'm under 70 years of age, I cannot afford the recent 17% increase in my health insurance, (Thanks Obama Care), so I cannot go to the Drs. for care.
> 
> ...


Her arrogance is amazing!
Cherf I know what you mean about insurance you cannot afford. Our doctor is going into privatized medicine because of obuma care $1650. A year per person. 
I would sue Ingried if I were you that's what all dems would do
Hope you feel better real soon. Go get some Prada sandles, lots easier to get around in


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

ID's should be required. I have to show a picture ID at Kohl's to use my Kohl's discount card, no one fussing about that. Showing your ID is a way of life and will only be more so in the future. The world changes all the time, get used to it or get left behind.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lindaspinney said:


> ID's should be required. I have to show a picture ID at Kohl's to use my Kohl's discount card, no one fussing about that. Showing your ID is a way of life and will only be more so in the future. The world changes all the time, get used to it or get left behind.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I think it's very confusing because sometimes there are two posts inside one box. Confusing anyway because the name isn't in the box with the message. Guess I'm not the brightest bulb in THIS box!


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie, When I read about the "first hiccup" I spit my Oatmeal on the toe of my beaut-i-ful red Pradas. When I bent to clean off my shoes, I twisted my ankle.
> 
> Although I'm under 70 years of age, I cannot afford the recent 17% increase in my health insurance, (Thanks Obama Care), so I cannot go to the Drs. for care.
> 
> ...


Obamacare isn't exactly affordable is it? 10% of the country will still not be insured, but will be paying billions in taxes a year resulting in costing them more money that they don't have.

The ACA hasn't exactly made "care" anymore affordable. It does almost nothing to fix the country's broken health care system. Thanks Democrats, this one is on you.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie, When I read about the "first hiccup" I spit my Oatmeal on the toe of my beaut-i-ful red Pradas. When I bent to clean off my shoes, I twisted my ankle.
> 
> Although I'm under 70 years of age, I cannot afford the recent 17% increase in my health insurance, (Thanks Obama Care), so I cannot go to the Drs. for care.
> 
> ...


Cherf
So proud to keep you entertained.
Just can't stay away, can you.
Obamacare reason for premium increase? How can that happen, when it is not in effect yet?

Facts, please.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie, When I read about the "first hiccup" I spit my Oatmeal on the toe of my beaut-i-ful red Pradas. When I bent to clean off my shoes, I twisted my ankle.
> ...


We "others" are proud of President Obama being able to follow the Massachussetts Health Care enacted by Romney.
Seems like Romney is getting around to claiming it since everything else has gone into the dumpster.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

There is no "pot of gold" at the end of the rainbow. 

Stating facts is not complaining. 

BTW have you seen all the postings against Obama on Facebook?

Obama totally disrespects our Constitution, our Bill of Rights, our Flag, our Military. He has said and done things no American president has ever done. 

Remember too we pay income tax on earned income and not on our IRA's, Investments until we use that money.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

For everyone person that will vote for Ovomit there are ten that won't
You should see all the videos even the liberal media is running some of them. They voted for him in 2008 but not this time
Also a lawyer in Oregon was caught scaring people into voting for Ovomit and has been turned into the bar association
That's the only way they feel he will get reelected


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations my dear subjects

Must I remind you of my edict? Must I put your Prada's in time out?

Sad news story: The Navy Seals assassinated with the Ambassador were not assigned to him. They were there to protect data. They stepped up to the plate, AS NAVY SEALS ALWAYS DO, and lost their lives because of the sense of duty

I also know that the Ambassador was dragged through the streets before he was murdered.

My heart is broken for their families (all 4)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie, When I read about the "first hiccup" I spit my Oatmeal on the toe of my beaut-i-ful red Pradas. When I bent to clean off my shoes, I twisted my ankle.
> ...


Parts of obamacare are already in effect.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> For everyone person that will vote for Ovomit there are ten that won't
> You should see all the videos even the liberal media is running some of them. They voted for him in 2008 but not this time
> Also a lawyer in Oregon was caught scaring people into voting for Ovomit and has been turned into the bar association
> That's the only way they feel he will get reelected


Nonnie
Oh really?
Math. is certainly not your best subject.
Believing in miracles obviously is.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


bonbf3
Yes, but only if you have a Student still in College.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I think it's very confusing because sometimes there are two posts inside one box. Confusing anyway because the name isn't in the box with the message. Guess I'm not the brightest bulb in THIS box!


bonbf3: You * have proven * you are one of our best and brightest! Glad to have your input and support!

I did start my post with "onegoosegranny said:" so it would be a bit easier to understand who said what.

The point is not who said it, or what year, the point I made was that the statements were not factual and incorrect. Of course, those facts went unaddressed by Ingried so she could blame me instead for being dumb and taking things out of context. Soon, I'll also be called a racist. Wait for it.....

Oh, well, at least I know some people can understand my posts!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Salutations my dear subjects
> 
> Must I remind you of my edict? Must I put your Prada's in time out?
> 
> ...


Is it true that Obama "knew" the person was gay, when he assigned him to that ambassador position, knowing full well what the Muslims thought of gays, thus leading to his rape and murder???


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's very confusing because sometimes there are two posts inside one box. Confusing anyway because the name isn't in the box with the message. Guess I'm not the brightest bulb in THIS box!
> ...


Well, I understand this one, for sure. Thanks a lot for your nice post.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Judy M said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Salutations my dear subjects
> ...


I didn't know he was gay. That would really be touchy over there.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Joeysomma
I stand corrected. I should have said .....have a Child up to the age of 26.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > lovethelake said:
> ...


Who would reveal that? A Seal? Those Soldiers are much smarter than that. Give them credit. In addition, no-one, Seal or not would reveal that in many parts of the World at this point.
And since when does the President elect Soldiers to go to certain places? Oh my, are we informed.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

It's my understanding that Am. Stevens was sodomized and tortured before he was killed.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried another ignorant reply as usual
I was waiting. You took longer than expected


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Ingried another ignorant reply as usual
> I was waiting. You took longer than expected


Nonnie

I let others be a judge of that.
Enjoy your exposure.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Parts of obamacare are already in effect.


Hi bonbf3!

It cracks me up that 1) the Dems think Obamacare hasn't gone into effect yet and 2) Obamacare is called the Affordable Care Act!

Don't those 'in the know' who wrote the Obamanation law understand how it works?

Soon, those who are poor and cannot afford health insurance will be fined for not having same. Since the "tax" will average $1,200 annum those same people cannot afford the "tax/penalty" either. So, although we hired lots more IRS agents to impose the tax, (at the taxpayer's expense, of course) no more taxes will be collected.

Obamacare is supposed to be partially paid by those buying Obamacare or collecting a tax for those who don't have it.

Stay with me here; now, since the poor cannot afford either the premiums nor the tax, guess who will see an increase in their insurance premiums now and again and again in the future?

That would be the middle class and above.

So, the poor still go without healthcare and the middle class who cannot afford any more either will be asked to insure 2million + people.

Ya, Obamacare care really does its job taking care of the poor and middle class.

Isn't that what the Dems sold all of America on? Taking care of the poor and the middle class?

The very rich - they will still pay their private insurance premiums, no tax/penalty or pay privately for their healthcare.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > For everyone person that will vote for Ovomit there are ten that won't
> ...


I didnt quote any math so who is the real dumb one. As usual your assumptions are retarded and ignorant
I do believe in miracles because GOD is great unlike some who profess to never make a mistake


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Judy M said:
> ...


I think the Secretary of State chose him. Maybe that's why she looked so sad.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> I think it was the State Department that knew he was gay and assigned him to Libya


They can't discriminate, and it seemed he was well-respected there. Until the torture and murder.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

onegranny goose,
As I headed up north today I thought more about your first statment. 

Let me responed I left home at 18 years of age, my parents had given me all they could and education the way to handle money. 
when I left I did not go home and ask for anything or money I was expected as my parents had done to pay my own way in life. 

I work the rest of my life tell retirement,as did my husband. He was in the army when we got married. You must not no what a service men gets paid. This was during the Vietnam war. There were no apartments on base so we had to rent, there were four of us familys in housing duplex as would be called today. We shaared yes we help each other out, or would not have made it. 
Oh one of my entitlements was the army paid for my pregnancy. Wish you could of heard the other lady on our block who the army paid for her pregnancy, she screamed when they showed up to her door to tell her her husband was killed. How's that for and entitlement.
After the service we moved to New York no one help us move no one help us pay our bills, we did it on our own.
Then moved back to Wisconsin.
Borrowed 5,000 dollars from Cousin, paid back in full for first home.Had my second son, no intitlements. 
Husband lost job, I was working, we lived on that income no food stamps no intitlements no help from family as would would not think of asking them to pay our way. Was told at this time I was pregnant with third child did not ask for abortion, but lost this baby and was told after I was lucky to be alive, as I was bleeding so bad they didn't think I would make it. I morn that lost to this day. 

Live that way till husband found new job in Madison. Then moved down here bought another house first one paid for, and borrowed money from the bank, paid back with interest.

Husband in accident broke his back, no did not go into welfare, friends and family supplied food. Insurance we were wise enough to purchase paid bills .

No welfare food stamps, I was working we got through it.

My husband and I raise our sons to never depend on anyone after they were grown men. My oldest son started working when he was thirteen, doing a paper route covering half our town. By the time he was 14 he had bought and paid for his own car. No he did not drive that car until he got his drivers lincense.They both had to work for what they wanted not handed to them cars insurance anything they wanted.
Oldest one as he applied himself in school as he was taught to recieved a four year college scholarship but still had to work to pay for room and food. Youngest son did not get scholorship but also paid his way and is paying student laon off. Both have jobs and are married with children never ask mom or dad to pay their way.
My husband and I never brought more than we could pay for. We both retired with house cars, cabin rv, ect all paid off from working and not getting hand outs.
We have lost money on our penision fund, and 401k why you ask not through any fault of our own the bank is broke the goverment is out of control.
As for S.S as told you we paid into it we were tax for it, and now are being tax for using it. 

We have paid our fair share of taxes, ect . We have not ask the goverment for anything we are not intitled too. Do you get it yet.

Housing industry are you in a dream world one third of what it use to be. 
I by the grace of GOD have done all I can do for the person who needs a hand up. 
As for birth control and abortions Why don't you just check how may of those have been used to save the womens life or from rape?????
If you think you and your family are intitled to this, I say start a fund drive and you chip into , but don't you ever ask me to pay taxes for you or your familys pills or abortions. It is a human life at consception and that is my belief. So start planning your fund raising, or better yet how about you kick in and all the ones who deem this necssary. But don't expect me to go gentel into the night or remain silent about you and what you think is your intitlement. 
So there is your answer, now I will listen again to your side, tell me your facts.....
Also don't call me right or left I vote for the man who will best lead this country the way it should be.
As I have seem this goverment not just our President do nothing to change it, and lie to this country on whatthey can and can't do, or won't do This goverment is not worth my vote.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Parts of obamacare are already in effect.
> ...


Yep.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> It's my understanding that Am. Stevens was sodomized and tortured before he was killed.


I heard the same thing. I only heard it once, though, and wondered if was still considered true.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to say, Jay Carney went from a week of, "We don't have enough information," to today's statement, "It's self-evident it was a terrorist attack." Self-evident? Really? A total mystery yesterday and self-evident today. Is that code to let us know he knew all along it was terrorism? Maybe he doesn't want to look as silly as they all did repeating the "party line."

Everyone else knew it was terrorism. I guess Obama thought it was a spontaneous burst of enthusiasm.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> I have to say, Jay Carney went from a week of, "We don't have enough information," to today's statement, "It's self-evident it was a terrorist attack." Self-evident? Really? A total mystery yesterday and self-evident today. Is that code to let us know he knew all along it was terrorism? Maybe he doesn't want to look as silly as they all did repeating the "party line."
> 
> Everyone else knew it was terrorism. I guess Obama thought it was a spontaneous burst of enthusiasm.


bonbf3.....Mystifying, isn't it? I was thinking Obama was going to say it was "workplace violence" just like the Ft. Hood shooting.

And I don't imagine Susan Rice is feeling very kindly toward the Liar-in-Chief today. After hitting all 6 Sunday talk shows, practically swearing on a Bible that it was nothing more than "a spontaneous protest" against that vile movie. Then today they come out and say "Ahhhhhhh ...we "mis-spoke". (isn't that the word they always use when they can't get away with "taken out of context" ) and it really WAS a pre-planned act of terrorism! Sigh!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Theyarnlady, thank you for your story. I believe it is the way most of us were raised. Work hard and earn your way
Unfortunately many were not. I have also heard all my life thaT there are generations mostly over 65 that their parents voted democrat so they do too. Really an ignorant idea. Vote for who is qualified, regardless of race, religion, or party affiliation.
This so called commander in chief is not qualified to run a trash dump.
The only thing he is capable of is ruining this county.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, Jay Carney went from a week of, "We don't have enough information," to today's statement, "It's self-evident it was a terrorist attack." Self-evident? Really? A total mystery yesterday and self-evident today. Is that code to let us know he knew all along it was terrorism? Maybe he doesn't want to look as silly as they all did repeating the "party line."
> ...


Since he loves the brotherhood what can you expect.
He flies the flags over the White House at half mast for the sikhs killed but not our American Soldiers
He is a real piece of__________

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Bless you and Thank you so much for sharing what many of us feel very strong about ... responsibility for our selves.



theyarnlady said:


> onegranny goose,
> As I headed up north today I thought more about your first statment.
> 
> Let me responed I left home at 18 years of age, my parents had given me all they could and education the way to handle money.
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you, Yarnie. I'm teary eyed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> onegranny goose,
> As I headed up north today I thought more about your first statment.
> 
> Let me responed I left home at 18 years of age, my parents had given me all they could and education the way to handle money.
> ...


Dear yarnlady,
I admire you and all the things you've done to make a good life. It sounds like your sons are following in your footsteps. I appreciate your husband's service to the country, and I'm so sorry for the way the Vietnam vets were treated. They are heroes, and we all owe them and their families a lot. This is what people can do when they have strong faith and solid values and determination. We need more of that!
Bonnie (bonbf3)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to say, Jay Carney went from a week of, "We don't have enough information," to today's statement, "It's self-evident it was a terrorist attack." Self-evident? Really? A total mystery yesterday and self-evident today. Is that code to let us know he knew all along it was terrorism? Maybe he doesn't want to look as silly as they all did repeating the "party line."
> ...


Mis-spoke - their euphemism for lied.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I have been gone half of last evening and all of today but when this evening was almost over -- I decided that I must put on my Indian war head feathers as I already had those "red hip Prada boots" on then read where Ingried said:

I stand corrected! 

Well, low and behold, those feathers just fell on those darned high-heeled red Prada's causing me to fall on the cat who let out a meow then a hiss, then the dog started barking and woke up husband who came into the room and saw the mess with me on the floor, the cat scared and hissing with the dog still barking said why do you have on "war paint" with feathers all over the room and red high-heeled boots!

Well, I was still in so much shock that I could not answer him.

Things settled down after a while so I read more of the posts on this thread.

Nonnie, glad daughter/baby are doing OK.

Yarnlady, you and family have worked very hard and please thank your husband for fighting for my freedom during the Vietnam War.

Byrdie, I loved the empty chair Avatar. That is great!

Lovethelake, I bow to the Queen!

Others I have missed naming but thanks for your input.

Noticed that Ingried is still stuck on "get the facts." It certainly is a broken record as she needs to improve her vocabulary

Janeway out!


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, how can you get Food Stamps, Disability, driver's license, bank account, pay a vet with a check, get electricity, phone,.......
> ...


Yes, but you probably have a driver's license, so that's plenty of id. Also, in Mamaroneck, where I've lived for 2 years, I went once, when we first moved here, obtained my ID from the Reg. bureau and they handed me a card. Done! But now, there are states (Penn. especially)where they require people who have no Driver's license to obtain a voter reg. card - which they have to do by showing birth certificate, 2 proofs of place of residence and a bill or two to show you really live there. There was an item on the news the other day where it took a woman 4 hours before she got done with all the paper work. And she had just come off a night shift as a nurse. Does that sound normal to you? This law should be repealed. It is being passed for one reason only - to get Romney elected in Pa. I'm not making this up -just heard a tape tonight on one of the news programs where a member of the Rep. party gives 3 reasons for this and the thirs was, and I quote: " this will assure Romney winning Pennsylvania." I'm not sure that's actually verbatim, but the intent is crystal clear.

What happened to the America we used to live in? I'd love to hear some comments.
Billie


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Oh, my your education is showing again. Please watch your P's and Q's and punctuations when composing sentences dear child.

Do you have a religion? If not, that is why none of our prayers are being answered -- you are an unknown!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Update: "There are two ways to conquer and enslave a nation. One is by the sword. The other is by debt."
John Adams, 1826.

Obama quoted in 2006 that America cannot pay its debts. Today, with Obama in office, we are even more in debt.

Goes back to the saying: If Obama is re-elected, just think what a "mess" he'll inherit!

More to ponder.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Judy M said:
> ...


That was ambassadors, honey, not the unarmed Seals / Soldiers.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Gardengirl!
Unfortunately that is all she can do. To bad she dosen't go home to her country and try it improve it instead of thinking she knows everything an American Citizen by birth does. She is a real piece of work and not in a good way


----------



## afoster (Jun 10, 2012)

Unless someone is here illegally, why would they even care if they have to show their ID? I've never understood why there is such a to do about it. And getting a picture ID if you don't drive is not a problem either, at least not in my state and any close by.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

To be honest, I have NO idea why this is such a Progressive hot button. You need an id for writing a check, getting a passport, social security benefits, pick up kids from school, ......... makes no sense to me.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> To be honest, I have NO idea why this is such a Progressive hot button. You need an id for writing a check, getting a passport, social security benefits, pick up kids from school, ......... makes no sense to me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway, Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Billie B said:


> But now, there are states (Penn. especially)where they require people who have no Driver's license to obtain a voter reg. card - which they have to do by showing birth certificate, 2 proofs of place of residence and a bill or two to show you really live there. There was an item on the news the other day where it took a woman 4 hours before she got done with all the paper work. And she had just come off a night shift as a nurse. Does that sound normal to you?
> 
> What happened to the America we used to live in? I'd love to hear some comments.
> Billie


---

Hi Bille, You are correct, what you wrote about the nurse does not sound normal nor is it plausible. It is just a story; untrue.

The voter ID law in PA is quite simple.

Show a photo ID and register and you can vote!

Acceptable photo IDs are:
issued by the state
driver's license
non-driver's photo ID
valid US passport
US military ID (retired, vet, active)
employee photo ID (govt issued)
Photo ID from public or private higher education institution (college, university, etc.)
Photo ID from PA care facility (long-term care, assisted living, etc.)

In order to work, the nurse needs a SS#, a W2 and likely had a photo driver's license. If she doesn't have a SS# and W2 she is an illegal alien I guess and not only not legal to work, but also not legal to vote.

To register to vote you need to show the photo ID AND two proofs of residency: like lease, mortgage, W2, tax returns, utility bills, birth certificate, SS card, etc.)

If someone doesn't have or doesn't bother to get a photo ID or cannot provide two proofs of residency, chances are they are not eligible to vote 'cause who doesn't have these things listed above?

BTW: PA will go for Obama, the Democrat, for this election so how is that biased for Romney's guaranteed win? It isn't!

The PA voter ID law prevents either party from stealing the election; protects all voters. The law is good and should stand.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

The reason the progs are against voter ID is simple -- they want to cheat. I recently had to obtain a birth certificate to prove my age (as if these wrinkles weren't proof enough!) and did it all on line. Shoot, when I take something to the city dump, I have to produce a utility bill to show I live within the city limits. All this blather about how hard it is to get an ID is a smoke screen. That nurse who had to supposedly fill out reams of paperwork? How did she get her nursing certificate? I had to prove who I was when I got a teaching certificate. I even had to be fingerprinted. The state of Texas ran a background check. When I wanted to be a substitute teacher in a different district from the one where I retired, I had to bring proof of having been fingerprinted, my teaching certificate, and a driver's license. Plus a SS card. But the progs whine about voter ID laws. It's a load of crap. You wanna vote? Prove that you are who you say you are. I don't care if you live in the middle of New York or the middle of nowhere, you're going to need to put forth some effort. Stop whining.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

clapping


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Just a thought but if all the illegals would return home to their countries and work to change their counties as hard as they try to change OURS the world would be a much better place.
My God-daughter who's mother is Mexican, so she speaks fluet Spanish, thinks it is terrible that people come here and don't speak this language. English


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> The reason the progs are against voter ID is simple -- they want to cheat. I recently had to obtain a birth certificate to prove my age (as if these wrinkles weren't proof enough!) and did it all on line. Shoot, when I take something to the city dump, I have to produce a utility bill to show I live within the city limits. All this blather about how hard it is to get an ID is a smoke screen. That nurse who had to supposedly fill out reams of paperwork? How did she get her nursing certificate? I had to prove who I was when I got a teaching certificate. I even had to be fingerprinted. The state of Texas ran a background check. When I wanted to be a substitute teacher in a different district from the one where I retired, I had to bring proof of having been fingerprinted, my teaching certificate, and a driver's license. Plus a SS card. But the progs whine about voter ID laws. It's a load of crap. You wanna vote? Prove that you are who you say you are. I don't care if you live in the middle of New York or the middle of nowhere, you're going to need to put forth some effort. Stop whining.


I agree. What other reason is there? Voting is an important responsibility, not to be taken lightly. That's why 18 is TOO YOUNG TO VOTE - in my opinion. But - that's another discussion altogether.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you CarolfromTX and bonbf3.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Update: "There are two ways to conquer and enslave a nation. One is by the sword. The other is by debt."
> John Adams, 1826.
> 
> Obama quoted in 2006 that America cannot pay its debts. Today, with Obama in office, we are even more in debt.
> ...


Excellent points, all! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

DD is a nurse in labor and delivery. She can't go into the hospital without her picture ID.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> DD is a nurse in labor and delivery. She can't go into the hospital without her picture ID.


Good point, Bydie. When I was teaching, I had to wear my photo ID, too.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thank you CarolfromTX and bonbf3.


You, Nonnie, are always welcome!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Today, September 21, is National POW/MIA Day!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> DD is a nurse in labor and delivery. She can't go into the hospital without her picture ID.


Yep, and that employee photo ID is acceptable plus she has a SS#, filled out a W2 and has other proofs of residency - imagine - and see how easy?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> CarolfromTX said:
> 
> 
> > The reason the progs are against voter ID is simple -- they want to cheat. I recently had to obtain a birth certificate to prove my age (as if these wrinkles weren't proof enough!) and did it all on line. Shoot, when I take something to the city dump, I have to produce a utility bill to show I live within the city limits. All this blather about how hard it is to get an ID is a smoke screen. That nurse who had to supposedly fill out reams of paperwork? How did she get her nursing certificate? I had to prove who I was when I got a teaching certificate. I even had to be fingerprinted. The state of Texas ran a background check. When I wanted to be a substitute teacher in a different district from the one where I retired, I had to bring proof of having been fingerprinted, my teaching certificate, and a driver's license. Plus a SS card. But the progs whine about voter ID laws. It's a load of crap. You wanna vote? Prove that you are who you say you are. I don't care if you live in the middle of New York or the middle of nowhere, you're going to need to put forth some effort. Stop whining.
> ...


bonbf3
18 = too young to vote but old enough to become soldiers and keep us safe and lose their Life in the process?
Where is the respect for the Brave?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Today, September 21, is National POW/MIA Day!


Thanks Bydie. The avatar I'm using presently shows the part of our front yard where we fly the American Flag and the US Air Force Flag proudly.

We don't have the POW/MIA flags; think perhaps I need to buy them!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh I so want to sit in your yard. It looks so peaceful.

As to your flag long may it wave on the home of the free and the 'BRAVE'.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

love your quote below . Will Rogers.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Today, September 21, is National POW/MIA Day!
> ...


Beautiful, thank you for such a lovely place to fly our important flags. The larger picture shows how lovely it is managed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

So I am seeing on other sites everone who beleives in our President either is ignoring the fact, or just wanted to beleive he is who they think he is. .

I wonder what they will think if he does do what he hasn't promise to do???


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Oh I so want to sit in your yard. It looks so peaceful.
> 
> As to your flag long may it wave on the home of the free and the 'BRAVE'.


Come over Yarnie! There is an empty bench waiting on the left side of the pathway for you!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> love your quote below . Will Rogers.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried, do you know Will Rogers? Seems odd to me that you do not claim your Hispanic Nationality. You have danced around with your words such as "get the facts." If you won't claim your nationality, I will loan you a few feathers!

I am so proud that before death arrived to have met the most intelligent person on this earth.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> DD is a nurse in labor and delivery. She can't go into the hospital without her picture ID.


Bydie

Your Daughter did not have to show a Birth Certificate to get her ID. That I know for sure.
You are totally off the subject.
No-one actually is against IDs. 
We are simply against the way voter ID is to be obtained.
We need to get into the 21st Century as other Countries and identify by fingerprint.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Cherf said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I so want to sit in your yard. It looks so peaceful.
> ...


Oh be right there. Do you still have an empty chair :XD:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried, do you know Will Rogers? Seems odd to me that you do not claim your Hispanic Nationality. You have danced around with your words such as "get the facts." If you won't claim your nationality, I will loan you a few feathers!
> 
> I am so proud that before death arrived to have met the most intelligent person on this earth.[/quote :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried, do you know Will Rogers? Seems odd to me that you do not claim your Hispanic Nationality. You have danced around with your words such as "get the facts." If you won't claim your nationality, I will loan you a few feathers!
> 
> I am so proud that before death arrived to have met the most intelligent person on this earth.


Janeway
Will Rogers, way before my time.

I thank you for the compliment.

Yes, get the facts which elude you all too frequently.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Beautiful, thank you for such a lovely place to fly our important flags. The larger picture shows how lovely it is managed.


Thank you Janeway. My husband and I dug 7 holes trying to get the exact spot for the Flagpole. We have an alcove of trees where we wanted to erect the pole to frame the flagpole but our front yard is mostly ledge. Finally, we were able to dig down the 36 inches we needed to cement the pole in place! I couldn't use my hands the next few days! :-(

The garden was just built in May of this year to cover the ledge. However, the Flags and pole went up FIRST a couple of years ago when we found just the right pole with a light.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

When my husband and I went to a "friendly" dinner the other evening, immediately one of the "friends" told me that everyone here was "voting" for Obama so they wanted to "invite" us to make sure we were voting for him. Well, I said our minds had not been made up until just the last few days as I have an Internet site that is very interesting, but we know we will vote for Romney.

Well, she left my side immediately and it was announced that dinner was being served. At the table everyone talked among themselves and left DH and I out of the conversations. Well, you understand those Feathers were blowing in the wind by now, so I stood up and said since we are obviously not welcome at a dinner for Obama, we are leaving! We started to leave when the host came over and said, "no please don't leave as politics are not a reason to lose such good friends."

We stayed at the request of the host as she is such a wonderful person with whom we have been friends for over 40 years. Then all of the other dinner guests did appologize for being so rude over the presidency.

I am writing this to say that "friends" should remain "friends no matter what party you plan to vote for in November.

I also found out at the dinner party that those who were for Obama were not checking any facts, but were just starch Democrats who were unwilling to hear anything about Obama.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Cherf, I'm glad you sent the larger picture. I'd noticed Old Glory, but couldn't make out the blue flag. DUH!!!! on me. 

It's absolutely beautful. So peaceful and lovely and with no contentious interruptions. Thank you for sharing it with us!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried, do you know Will Rogers? Seems odd to me that you do not claim your Hispanic Nationality. You have danced around with your words such as "get the facts." If you won't claim your nationality, I will loan you a few feathers!
> ...


Rogers was also before my time, but he could enlighten you with his wisdom.

The other statement was not a compliment. . . . . I do have more facts than you seem to have.

Are you interested in any feathers?


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> When my husband and I went to a "friendly" dinner the other evening, immediately one of the "friends" told me that everyone here was "voting" for Obama so they wanted to "invite" us to make sure we were voting for him. Well, I said our minds had not been made up until just the last few days as I have an Internet site that is very interesting, but we know we will vote for Romney.
> 
> Well, she left my side immediately and it was announced that dinner was being served. At the table everyone talked among themselves and left DH and I out of the conversations. Well, you understand those Feathers were blowing in the wind by now, so I stood up and said since we are obviously not welcome at a dinner for Obama, we are leaving! We started to leave when the host came over and said, "no please don't leave as politics are not a reason to lose such good friends."
> 
> ...


Janeway....you are my hero! That took a lot of courage and I'm so proud of you for standing your ground.

Did you invite any of them to visit our forum? Also, next time you are with them, tell them we could use some more Banana Heads and that the Queen provides lovely Prada boots. :lol:


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Exactly my point on "A New American Flag?". I am saddened that people are angry before they understand.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Just got back from visiting the bees.....NO! Did NOT get stung. 

Although Deb's Obama bees have picked up the pace a bit, my Romney bees are still flying circles around hers. If I knew for sure that we would have a mild Winter, I'd be tempted to steal some of the honey. But, I will wait until Spring.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Sophocles was before (just barely) my time, too. That doesn't mean I'm ignorant of his writings.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Cherf, I'm glad you sent the larger picture. I'd noticed Old Glory, but couldn't make out the blue flag. DUH!!!! on me.
> 
> It's absolutely beautful. So peaceful and lovely and with no contentious interruptions. Thank you for sharing it with us!


Thank you Bydie - here's the ledge and mess 'before' the 'after.' The plantscape has grown so much since it first was done!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Ahhh...a lot of good old American hard work for our much deserving respected American flag.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > CarolfromTX said:
> ...


Ingried, I think 18 is too young to join the military, too. I also think they should keep guns off college campuses. I have great respect for and gratitude toward those who serve our country. (My father enlisted during WWII because he was too old to be drafted and wanted to serve.) However, I think they should be older before they make those decisions. Studies of brain development have shown that the reason teenagers and young adults make often bad decisions is because all the connections in their brains have not been made yet. Their brains are still developing. I think they still need to be protected by us, not protecting us.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Ahhh...a lot of good old American hard work for our much deserving respected American flag.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Absolutely agree!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Bydie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow! Cherf! A lot of VERY hard work. My back is hurting just looking at the picture but the end results are wonderful and I know you really enjoy spending time out there. Just seeing it out the window would do it for me.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

A beautiful sight!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Cherf for you pictures of your awesome garden. I need to do something like that in my backyard. Our Texas heat kills the grass anyway and I'm sure your garden is beautiful in any season


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Wow! Cherf! A lot of VERY hard work. My back is hurting just looking at the picture but the end results are wonderful and I know you really enjoy spending time out there. Just seeing it out the window would do it for me.


Isn't it I could sit out in that yard all year round. It looks so peaceful.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Gee just realize what a smart bunch of banana's are on here. 
The Queen sure knows how to gather them doesn't she.

I still want to know when I get my shoes, winter is coming on and sock are still sticking in the muck and soon will be frozen in the muck, if not moved up.

If you get my drift.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I absolutely agree. I remember in my last year of high school...our boys were being drafted...some left the country...all of them fearful. So young. And ... I remember the first soldier whom came home in a casket.



theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Bydie said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Exactly my point on "A New American Flag?". I am saddened that people are angry before they understand.


Oh Sue they really don't want to understand, he has blinded so many about the truth, He is like the emperior with new clothes. Do you remember that fairy tale, just same fairy tale but new version.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, I understand what you are saying. I am not one to bash people...I wish they could just step back and look what has been happening for almost 4 whole years! I do not mean to hurt them...it is not my intention. I am so concerned for all of us if this man gets 'more time to fix things'. As far as I am concerned he has NOT proven to me he is able. But there is a man who knows how to understands our financial situation. If there is any chance to move 'forward' ... I can only be hopeful with Romney. No, Romney is not perfect and he can lean left sometimes...I'm okay with that. Because, I know where his 'heart' is for what our country stands for.."freedom" and he has 'faith' in all the American people. We can rise above this mess...I must believe that and I can only see one man has a chance to help us make that happen. We need a new avenue....can not continue down this path.

Paul Ryan is speaking plainly to AARP...please all of you catch this with open minds. He has studied Medicare intensively. This is the 'first time' I have heard 'anyone' speak so plainly on this subject.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> I absolutely agree. I remember in my last year of high school...our boys were being drafted...some left the country...all of them fearful. So young. And ... I remember the first soldier whom came home in a casket.
> 
> To Sue - sad memories. I remember even as a child wondering how in the world they had the courage to go into battle. As an adult, I realized that they were afraid. Isn't that the meaning of courage - moving on even when you are afraid?
> Bonnie (bonbf3)
> ...


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh yes, I agree...that's what it is about-"courage"...I thought that same thing as I was writing and thank you for making this point. But these young (have to call them) MEN exposed to such slaughter and not knowing their foes sometimes...using little children--some toddlers....and they were fresh out of high school. Bless them All!



bonbf3 said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely agree. I remember in my last year of high school...our boys were being drafted...some left the country...all of them fearful. So young. And ... I remember the first soldier whom came home in a casket.
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Two of my nephews served and they were just barely out of high school. Thank God they are home safe know. They saw some very gruesome sites. One was in a special unit that brought down the jack of spades. He came home with some truly gruesome pictures that I new I was not going to look at.
He still has nightmares about how uncivilized and gruesome they are
God bless our soldiers for their courage and dedication to OUR freedoms


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Absolutely Nonnie..."God Bless our soldiers for their courage and dedication for OUR freedoms" And how terrible that they are not able to get their votes in on this election. It is something I find disgraceful...I know, it has been going on for some time. How long is this ongoing disgrace going to continue?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I agree they can serve our country but they cannot vote. How disgraceful of our government


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

God Bless or military and may He keep them safe. And may the President of these United States be true to what our America stands for, respectfully and fairly.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thank you Cherf for you pictures of your awesome garden. I need to do something like that in my backyard. Our Texas heat kills the grass anyway and I'm sure your garden is beautiful in any season


Thanks Nonnie! It took a lot of work (we hired help) and money, but we finally were able to put in place something we always wanted and needed (retaining walls and steps) since we bought our home.

As with any home, there is always more and something else to replace or improve, but we do what we can with what we have been blessed.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SueLD, Thank you for your great words of wisdom - all of them. >)

I, too, heard a small part of Ryan's speech to the AARP group. I do wish more people could hear the specifics as he outlined them.

Both candidates need to tell the specifics of their ideas so folks can make informed decisions. 

Unfortunately, most working folk do not have the time or ability to follow this campaign closely.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

A true and faithful American! Ahhh...I love it...this blessed freedom!



Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Cherf for you pictures of your awesome garden. I need to do something like that in my backyard. Our Texas heat kills the grass anyway and I'm sure your garden is beautiful in any season
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> When my husband and I went to a "friendly" dinner the other evening, immediately one of the "friends" told me that everyone here was "voting" for Obama so they wanted to "invite" us to make sure we were voting for him. Well, I said our minds had not been made up until just the last few days as I have an Internet site that is very interesting, but we know we will vote for Romney.
> 
> Well, she left my side immediately and it was announced that dinner was being served. At the table everyone talked among themselves and left DH and I out of the conversations. Well, you understand those Feathers were blowing in the wind by now, so I stood up and said since we are obviously not welcome at a dinner for Obama, we are leaving! We started to leave when the host came over and said, "no please don't leave as politics are not a reason to lose such good friends."
> 
> ...


Oh really, is that so?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I agree they can serve our country but they cannot vote. How disgraceful of our government


And whose fault may that be?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Igried you might try answering some of those questions yourself. But then since you are not a natural born American who really cares about your opinions


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Our individual states and fed gov't.



Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I agree they can serve our country but they cannot vote. How disgraceful of our government
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Igried you might try answering some of those questions yourself. But then since you are not a natural born American who really cares about your opinions


Nonnie
I am VERY proud of the Land of my Birth as well as the
Country I reside in.
And your bigotry as an American is shameful.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Your rudeness, arrogance, and better than anyone attitude gets you what you deserve. You are a very sad bitter old women as others have stated.
Your home country is probably glad your gone. 
Try being nice once in a while and see what you get
As my grandmother always said you catch more flies with honey than vinegar.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I agree they can serve our country but they cannot vote. How disgraceful of our government


I agree. I'll bet a lot of people feel the same way we do. Maybe it will change.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I agree they can serve our country but they cannot vote. How disgraceful of our government
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Igried you might try answering some of those questions yourself. But then since you are not a natural born American who really cares about your opinions
> ...


Well, Ingried, if you are so "proud" of your birth land, then why don't you say where it is instead of all your cruel words. The only reason you are so very happy here is because of all the freebies you are getting from the taxes we pay.

Maybe we should lobby to have all of the illegals put on a reservation as the American Indians are today. Then, you would want to be deported.

I am really tired of your "one line" hateful remarks as the rest of us are having normal conversations, but you "don't" know how to talk to us.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

As for me (the rest of you can do what you want) I am not going to respond to Ingreid anymore as she enjoys making any hateful remark to anything said.

Since we are her entertainment, if we ignore her then she cannot get a "rise" out of any of us.

She can go elsewhere to talk ugly!


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> As for me (the rest of you can do what you want) I am not going to respond to Ingreid anymore as she enjoys making any hateful remark to anything said.
> 
> Since we are her entertainment, if we ignore her then she cannot get a "rise" out of any of us.
> 
> She can go elsewhere to talk ugly!


Yes, Janeway....that seems to be the best way to handle it.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> As for me (the rest of you can do what you want) I am not going to respond to Ingreid anymore as she enjoys making any hateful remark to anything said.
> 
> Since we are her entertainment, if we ignore her then she cannot get a "rise" out of any of us.
> 
> She can go elsewhere to talk ugly!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> As for me (the rest of you can do what you want) I am not going to respond to Ingreid anymore as she enjoys making any hateful remark to anything said.
> 
> Since we are her entertainment, if we ignore her then she cannot get a "rise" out of any of us.
> 
> She can go elsewhere to talk ugly!


Janeway, Our Queen has decreed this very thing. So let it be written, so let it be done.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Has anyone read "The President without a County" by Pat Boone?

If not, Goggle it. Supported by both Snopes and Urban Legends.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Has anyone seem Executive Order 13603.very scary This thing needs to go viral
He has given himself the power to take complete control of everything in this country. Our cars, food supply, the vegetables from your garden, any food stores you have EVERYTHING


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > As for me (the rest of you can do what you want) I am not going to respond to Ingreid anymore as she enjoys making any hateful remark to anything said.
> ...


I will follow my Queen


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, before Glen Beck left Fox...he was telling us all about this and how it is going to work. He advised we sell our home if we don't own the mtg. -- rent he said. Also Food...stock up on it we are going to need it. Grocery stores only stock enough for the people in the community to purchase food for three days. Now, I'm not sure about this stuff, seems pretty crazy..but my goodness...look what is happening.



Nonnie said:


> Has anyone seem Executive Order 13603.very scary This thing needs to go viral
> He has given himself the power to take complete control of everything in this country. Our cars, food supply, the vegetables from your garden, any food stores you have EVERYTHING


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Judy M said:


> Has anyone read "The President without a County" by Pat Boone?
> 
> If not, Goggle it. Supported by both Snopes and Urban Legends.


 Very interesting reading. Pretty normal remarks by the arrogance in chief.
Pat Boone is very good. He deserves our thanks for putting him in his place
God bless the USA


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Yes, it can change. WE need to get on our state gov'ts sites and share our thoughts and needs for our military. I have been never interested in politics, gov't, all that pertains to my beautiful free America. Not any more! I write to my state legislators. I just wrote a private message to Hillary the other day on her duty and responsibility to tell the truth. Telling her I know she knows our president well enough. That she has a responsibility to speak the truth as I thought her to be a good American. No response but I spoke up.



bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I agree they can serve our country but they cannot vote. How disgraceful of our government
> ...


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

Good for you... know what, for the last hour I have been trying to get my inbox cleared out, and everytime I think I'm done, 3 more pop up. Think I have them now, going to close out before any more comes on NITE


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Judy M said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone read "The President without a County" by Pat Boone?
> ...


Yes, thank you, Pat Boone, for putting President Obama in his place.... the oval office in the White House, and thank you to all of the other Americans who voted for him and put him in his place there too! :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I don't think anyone was taking about putting him in the oval office I believe he was being reprimanded for his unAmerican talk. Only another muslim would agree with his arrogance


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh now that is bad. And very not fair. Maybe could get a few folks in some vans and share gas cost. Try to help Mojave...we all deserve a fair chance.



mojave said:


> Perhaps getting identification in the eastern states is easily accomplished due to convenient location of state offices. In many of the western U.S states, getting a driver's license or ID card at the nearest state office can require a trip upwards of 100 miles. State budgets are tight and the need to cut operating costs resulted in the closing of facilities serving small towns.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Pat Boone ... had a crush on him...LOL A Christian man from day 1. "Love Letters In The Sand" oh the memories. When he was working on one of his first movies...there was a kissing scene. He had a problem kissing another woman as he was married. Oh how far and long ago. Mr. Boone has spoken out for conservatives for years. And, Bless his heart for holding to his faith.



Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Judy M said:
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Yes, before Glen Beck left Fox...he was telling us all about this and how it is going to work. He advised we sell our home if we don't own the mtg. -- rent he said. Also Food...stock up on it we are going to need it. Grocery stores only stock enough for the people in the community to purchase food for three days. Now, I'm not sure about this stuff, seems pretty crazy..but my goodness...look what is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glenn Beck is brilliant, besides being funny. He predicted so much of what has already happened. The movie unmasked is supposed to show what happened behind the scenes. I remember he said there would be rioting in the streets in this country. I can imagine there will be again if Romney wins. To misquote the Queen, "So be it."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Yes, before Glen Beck left Fox...he was telling us all about this and how it is going to work. He advised we sell our home if we don't own the mtg. -- rent he said. Also Food...stock up on it we are going to need it. Grocery stores only stock enough for the people in the community to purchase food for three days. Now, I'm not sure about this stuff, seems pretty crazy..but my goodness...look what is happening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glenn Beck is brilliant, besides being funny. He predicted so much of what has already happened. The movie "Occupy Unmasked" is supposed to show what happened behind the scenes of the Occupy Wall Street mayhem. I remember he said there would be rioting in the streets in this country. I can imagine there will be again if Romney wins. To misquote the Queen, "So be it."


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mcguire said:


> Good for you... know what, for the last hour I have been trying to get my inbox cleared out, and everytime I think I'm done, 3 more pop up. Think I have them now, going to close out before any more comes on NITE


Sleep tight.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

And may we all remember that The Republicans voted AGAINST the VERTERANS JOBS BILL.
Even the 4 who wrote some of the bill voted against it.
Now, is that honouring our Veterans?

Republicans are quick to send our dear Young into harms way and into Hell and upon their return home - if they even make it alive - give a damn about them.

Despicable.


----------



## Bydie (Dec 2, 2011)

Ingried said:


> And may we all remember that The Republicans voted AGAINST the VERTERANS JOBS BILL.
> Even the 4 who wrote some of the bill voted against it.
> Now, is that honouring our Veterans?
> 
> ...


This subject and all the facts (and lies promulgated by the Progressives) has already been discussed on the Romney 47% thread. No sense in beating a dead horse AGAIN!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Bydie said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > And may we all remember that The Republicans voted AGAINST the VERTERANS JOBS BILL.
> ...


Bydie
Excuse me, L I E S ?
Fact is again that the Republicans voted AGAINST the
VETERANS JOBS BILL.

Be proud of the party you support.
You call this a dead horse and you are a military Family?
Despicable.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Yes, I understand what you are saying. I am not one to bash people...I wish they could just step back and look what has been happening for almost 4 whole years! I do not mean to hurt them...it is not my intention. I am so concerned for all of us if this man gets 'more time to fix things'. As far as I am concerned he has NOT proven to me he is able. But there is a man who knows how to understands our financial situation. If there is any chance to move 'forward' ... I can only be hopeful with Romney. No, Romney is not perfect and he can lean left sometimes...I'm okay with that. Because, I know where his 'heart' is for what our country stands for.."freedom" and he has 'faith' in all the American people. We can rise above this mess...I must believe that and I can only see one man has a chance to help us make that happen. We need a new avenue....can not continue down this path.
> 
> Paul Ryan is speaking plainly to AARP...please all of you catch this with open minds. He has studied Medicare intensively. This is the 'first time' I have heard 'anyone' speak so plainly on this subject.


You are missing a few facts. Do you REALLY know where Romney's heart is?? Have you heard the tape of the speech he gave to the $50,000 a plate (Yes a plate!) dinner for large donors to his campaign? Even if you are in the most remote part of the country you must have heard that he considers 47% of Americans non payers of taxes and too LAZY to get a job? He said his job is not to worry about "them" And you think his heart is in the right place? He promises to solve all your problems, but have you heard one specific plan that he has? Or is it just a bunch of promises? Paul Ryan, at least is a bone fide conservative and makes no bones about it. Please try to obtain the facts before you make statements about someone. And if you read Paul Ryan's proposal for Medicare/Medicaid you might learn that he wants to repeal it and put it on a voucher system - that is, you receive a voucher for a certain amount of money and once you've spent it, you're done! No more money for health issues,or assisted living, or MRI's for your dislocated shoulder. Think about that before you go to the polls.

As for registration - of course everyone registers who votes. The issue is that suddenly, where it has never been required before, there are 3 or 4 states that suddenly require new registrations. Those of us with driver's licenses or passports can show them, but the people this proposed law is aimed at are those who are tool old or do not have a car, or whose birth certificates may be far away in another state, or even lost.

And, according to all the records that have been published, there is very little voter fraud. Where, besides from a neighbor or a friend, have you heard about voter fraud? Perhaps you'd better check out the facts before proclaiming your views as gospel.
Billie


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

47% - how would Romney know what hunger is, the Luncheons he attends cost $ 50,000.00/Plate.

47% - pay no Taxes. Really? Does he not tell us that he is
a successful businessman? Little does he know about the 47%.

47% - have been written off by Romney and he wants to be
the President of the USA? Will the

47% become his Slaves?

47% - have been written off already, no wonder the Republicans are scrambling to make voting so hard for
many of us. But now the

47% - will go through Hell and high Water to cast their votes.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Billie B Looks like you did your research, Awesome post!
You can't insult half of the country and expect to get elected.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, before Glen Beck left Fox...he was telling us all about this and how it is going to work. He advised we sell our home if we don't own the mtg. -- rent he said. Also Food...stock up on it we are going to need it. Grocery stores only stock enough for the people in the community to purchase food for three days. Now, I'm not sure about this stuff, seems pretty crazy..but my goodness...look what is happening.
> ...


Glenn Beck is brilliant and funny?
Now that is very revealing.
He is ripe for the Loony Bin and will land there, give it some time.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Pat Boone ... had a crush on him...LOL A Christian man from day 1. "Love Letters In The Sand" oh the memories. When he was working on one of his first movies...there was a kissing scene. He had a problem kissing another woman as he was married. Oh how far and long ago. Mr. Boone has spoken out for conservatives for years. And, Bless his heart for holding to his faith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, Pat Boone is always holding on to his faith and "other" Women. Always needs something to fall back onto.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Bydie said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Bydie
I just can't get over the "dead horse" remark.
You should be ashamed.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Too Bad Bille didn't attend Barack's $40,000 luncheon nor hear the entire talk at Romney's luncheon. 

Too Bad Billie doesn't know what she is talking about and cannot provide us any facts to support her wonderful story.

Romney told the truth, too bad Bille, cannot handle the truth.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

This says something


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

To knovice knitter: I want to make sure both sides are represented. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

I believe every one of our presidents have had to make choices as to go to war or deal with major economy issues. These are not easy subjects. They all have done what they feel is what is best for America and our influence over the world. Yep, both parties make decisions we don't agree with. I choose not to believe you agree with 'all' of Obama's decisions. Although my being in favor of Romney I do not agree with everything he decides. I am good with his keeping Medicare and my being a senior I prefer his thinking on this issue. I'm better off with Romney than Obama on this issue. I believe now that our country is hurting badly from the decisions Obama has made. I expect our President to turn things around...unfortunately things are worse and he wants to continue on this path. I prefer no more of Obama's decision making. And now with the uprisings in the world I fear this will come to hurt us right here in our country and I'm very disappointed with how he is handling it. I'm not saying let us go to war. But just sitting there doing nothing but deny things? I do not find his 'change' has been good for any of us.



Ingried said:


> And may we all remember that The Republicans voted AGAINST the VERTERANS JOBS BILL.
> Even the 4 who wrote some of the bill voted against it.
> Now, is that honouring our Veterans?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

SueLD, I agree. I feel so many of Obama's decisions and policies are absolutely wrong for America. Never before, do I remember, so much chaos, lies, ridicule, division and arrogance coming from the White House during a President's term. 

Of course, Romney is not perfect nor are all his words and policies right-on. However, he is what America needs and he needs our vote on Nov 6th so the process of getting America back on track can begin.

Romney is the better man to do it, no question.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

Ingrid there is no need to be cruel. I realize the man has faults...I am not saying he is perfect. But then who is? We all need forgiveness for the things we say and do. I don't think it is necessary to get into bashing anyone. Opinions are what I feel this is about here on this forum.



Ingried said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Pat Boone ... had a crush on him...LOL A Christian man from day 1. "Love Letters In The Sand" oh the memories. When he was working on one of his first movies...there was a kissing scene. He had a problem kissing another woman as he was married. Oh how far and long ago. Mr. Boone has spoken out for conservatives for years. And, Bless his heart for holding to his faith.
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Too Bad Bille didn't attend Barack's $40,000 luncheon nor hear the entire talk at Romney's luncheon.
> 
> Too Bad Billie doesn't know what she is talking about and cannot provide us any facts to support her wonderful story.
> 
> Romney told the truth, too bad Bille, cannot handle the truth.


Billie
You are doing just fine. You will be bullied here by some but consider the source.
Ingried


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Ingrid there is no need to be cruel. I realize the man has faults...I am not saying he is perfect. But then who is? We all need forgiveness for the things we say and do. I don't think it is necessary to get into bashing anyone. Opinions are what I feel this is about here on this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SueLD
You know, I agree with you but what is good for the Goose is good for the Gander.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SueLD, I agree. I feel so many of Obama's decisions and policies are absolutely wrong for America. Never before, do I remember, so much chaos, lies, ridicule, division and arrogance coming from the White House during a President's term.
> 
> Of course, Romney is not perfect nor are all his words and policies right-on. However, he is what America needs and he needs our vote on Nov 6th so the process of getting America back on track can begin.
> 
> Romney is the better man to do it, no question.


Cherf
Oh my, the twisting of facts at work again.
No previous Candidate has ever lied as much as Romney.

Thank you President Obama for putting us back on the track after Bush derailed not just the USA but the whole World and we will suffer from that for at least an other decade.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> And may we all remember that The Republicans voted AGAINST the VERTERANS JOBS BILL.
> Even the 4 who wrote some of the bill voted against it.
> Now, is that honouring our Veterans?
> 
> ...


Amazing no outburst, not even from the military families here about the dastardly voting of the Republicans AGAINST the
VETERANS JOBS BILL.
Had Democrats done something like that, all Hell would be braking out here.
Where is YOUR support for our dear Soldiers?
They always have mine; not any War but ALL SOLDIERS.
Shame on you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Billie B said:


> SueLD said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I understand what you are saying. I am not one to bash people...I wish they could just step back and look what has been happening for almost 4 whole years! I do not mean to hurt them...it is not my intention. I am so concerned for all of us if this man gets 'more time to fix things'. As far as I am concerned he has NOT proven to me he is able. But there is a man who knows how to understands our financial situation. If there is any chance to move 'forward' ... I can only be hopeful with Romney. No, Romney is not perfect and he can lean left sometimes...I'm okay with that. Because, I know where his 'heart' is for what our country stands for.."freedom" and he has 'faith' in all the American people. We can rise above this mess...I must believe that and I can only see one man has a chance to help us make that happen. We need a new avenue....can not continue down this path.
> ...


Billie,
1. Obama had a party at Tyler Perry's house right here in Atlanta - I think it was $30,000 a plate.
2. Romney did NOT call the 47% lazy. He said there are 47% of the population who will never vote for him because they don't pay taxes and wouldn't be won over by his tax cuts. He also has been accused of calling them victims. Wrong. He said they see themselves as victims. I've seen that, haven't you?
3. Romney was speaking to fundraisers, and he was telling them that he was not worrying about trying to convince the 47% for the reasons stated - they would not be interested in lowers taxes and will vote for Obama. I'd noticed that myself.
5. Registration - we have known for quite some time that a photo id would be required. My neighbor two doors down checks me in - and I show him my photo id. Am I offended? No. Because showing my photo id insures that no one else can vote under my name. It protects ME - and YOU.
6. I have heard on tv from actual perpetrators of voter fraud telling how they did it, and I have read about it in the newspaper. Seeing them on tv talking about receiving money for each name was quite an eye-opener.

Here is an article about the Supreme Court's statement on voter fraud:
"Voter Fraud Is a Proven Election Manipulation Tactic
262 194
By HANS A. VON SPAKOVSKY , Manager of the Heritage Foundation's Civil Justice Reform Initiative
June 13, 2012

About Hans A. Von Spakovsky:
Hans von Spakovsky is a senior legal fellow at the Heritage Foundation and manager of its Civil Justice Reform Initiative. He is a former FEC commissioner and Justice Department lawyer.

The Supreme Court answered this question in 2008 when it upheld Indiana's voter ID law. "Flagrant examples of such fraud  have been documented throughout this Nation's history by respected historians and journalists," the court said, "[and] not only is the risk of voter fraud real but that it could affect the outcome of a close election." But ask voters in Troy, N.Y., Lincoln County, W.Va., and Florida whether voter fraud is a real problem.

Four local officials and party activists were convicted in 2011 of voter fraud in Troy for forging enough absentee ballots to "likely have tipped the city council and county elections" in 2009. Two veteran Democratic political operatives said voter fraud is an accepted way of winning elections. One of them who pled guilty, Anthony DeFiglio, told police that such fraud was a "normal political tactic."

[See a collection of political cartoons on the Republican Party.]

And it is the most vulnerable who are far too often the victims of vote thieves. DeFiglio admitted that the "people who are targeted live in low-income housing  [T]here is a sense that they are a lot less likely to ask any questions."

In March 2012, the county sheriff and clerk in Lincoln County, W.Va., pled guilty to voter fraud. They stuffed enough bogus absentee ballots into ballot boxes to change the outcome of a 2010 Democratic primary election. Was this a one-time incident? Probably not, since the Lincoln County auditor was also found guilty of voter fraud in 2005.

[See photos of Wisconsin Voters Heading to the Polls]

An ongoing review of voter registration rolls in Florida has already found almost 100 confirmed non-citizens registered to vote, half of whom voted in at least one previous election; this in a state that decided the 2000 presidential election by slightly more than 500 votes. During the Bush administration, the Justice Department convicted more than a dozen non-citizens of illegally registering and voting in Florida elections. And the state has thousands more possibly unlawful registrations to investigate.

As the Supreme Court said, vote fraud has been present in our elections throughout our entire history. There are individuals who are willing to take advantage when they see an opportunity to steal an election. We need to be sure that every eligible American is able to vote, but we also need to take the steps necessary to ensure the integrity of our election process."


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Judy M said:
> ...


Oh, there you are back in print. Are you and LillyK (AKA) ConorO'K still friends? Someone told me you and LillyK tried to have me removed from KP. That also is in print. This seems to be a Republican site so you can type your message on the Democrat's thread. Any PM can be read by anyone if you know how to look it up.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > As for me (the rest of you can do what you want) I am not going to respond to Ingreid anymore as she enjoys making any hateful remark to anything said.
> ...


Amen! I bow to the Queen!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Thank you, FINALLY? Are you keeping your word this time?
Heard it so often.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> To knovice knitter: I want to make sure both sides are represented. Thanks for the laugh!


Thanks for the cartoon!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


bonbf3
Romney depicted the 47% as Parasites.

I am amazed how some Folks accuse their Fellow Americans as Cheaters. Reporting that I only am around honest People.
Must be living in a "different" Neighborhood.


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

SueLD said:


> Pat Boone ... had a crush on him...LOL A Christian man from day 1. "Love Letters In The Sand" oh the memories. When he was working on one of his first movies...there was a kissing scene. He had a problem kissing another woman as he was married. Oh how far and long ago. Mr. Boone has spoken out for conservatives for years. And, Bless his heart for holding to his faith.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love him and his white bucks...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> To knovice knitter: I want to make sure both sides are represented. Thanks for the laugh!


That's is too true Cherf


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> SueLD, I agree. I feel so many of Obama's decisions and policies are absolutely wrong for America. Never before, do I remember, so much chaos, lies, ridicule, division and arrogance coming from the White House during a President's term.
> 
> Of course, Romney is not perfect nor are all his words and policies right-on. However, he is what America needs and he needs our vote on Nov 6th so the process of getting America back on track can begin.
> 
> Romney is the better man to do it, no question.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD, I agree. I feel so many of Obama's decisions and policies are absolutely wrong for America. Never before, do I remember, so much chaos, lies, ridicule, division and arrogance coming from the White House during a President's term.
> ...


Oh sure, America needs someone to get into Office who is hiding EVERYTHING from us. Ever wonder why Romney not only will not reveal his Tax Records for more than 2 years, when first of all he asked Ryan to show 10 years and then Romney
tells us nothing about the plans he has for us. If they are
beneficial for us WE THE PEOPLE (98%) WHY would he want to keep them a secret from us? He can be assured, if he has good plans, the majority will vote for him.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a question for my friends. Cherf, the yarnlady, janesway, bonbf3, lovethelake, 
I keep hearing that Romney won't release his tax returns. I really don't care how much he made. He is a man that cares about his country. 
But the other side NEVER considers that the man in the White House now has sealed every record he can, tried to have Rev Wright bought off , ect, ect, ect. That's ok. 
Another set of double standards !


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I have a question for my friends.
> I keep hearing that Romney won't release his tax returns. I really don't care how much he made. He is a man that cares about his country.
> But the other side NEVER considers that the man in the White House now has sealed every record he can, tried to have Rev Wright bought off , ect, ect, ect. That's ok.
> Another set of double standards !


Nonnie
None of us care either how much Romney made. We know he made plenty and none of us will ever have to worry about him
becoming needy.
As to President Obama sealing records, where on Earth is that crap coming from? 
Yikes.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I have a question for my friends. Cherf, the yarnlady, janesway, bonf3' lovethelake,
> I keep hearing that Romney won't release his tax returns. I really don't care how much he made. He is a man that cares about his country.
> But the other side NEVER considers that the man in the White House now has sealed every record he can, tried to have Rev Wright bought off , ect, ect, ect. That's ok.
> Another set of double standards !


Nonnie, you are correct. The Dems have screamed for months that Romney _must_ be hiding something because he only released one tax year originally. The liberals all shouted that he paid zero taxes for the past ten years (think Harry Reid), or R paid less than the average middle-class American citizen.

So, now Romney has released his 2011 tax return once it was completed along with a detailed accounting of the previous 20 years as he said he would.

The returns show Romney pays more than most wealthy Americans, and greatly exceeds what most or Obama gave in charitable donations (% comparison). The Dems were up in arms that Romney has overseas investment income, but ignore the very fact that the wealthiest of Dems also have more of their $ in overseas investments. BTW: overseas investing does not mean Romney didn't pay income taxes on those investments; he proved he did pay on them.

What is the Left saying now? Romney released them on a Friday when no one was paying attention because Fridays are known to be slow news days. Had Romney released them during the week, the Ds would have criticized R for taking the attention during the week for himself. Remember, Romney got to the mike 30 minutes too soon according to the Dems when R condemned the extremists who killed our Americans last week in the Middle East.

Obama paid almost the same % of income as Romney did. Romney gave 30%+ of his income to charities, Obama ~ 17%.

Obama refused to release his college transcripts, thesis, Harvard Journals (he was the editor I believe), his passport records, his past tax records (no one wants them) and some still call for the actual birth certificate.

So, yes, there is a double standard to benefit a Democrat always and still.

Not only does Romney have to beat an incumbent, he has no where near the exposure with our Left Biased Lame Stream Media as Obama, and he has the double standard to overcome.

Extremely tough odds with a proven bias and yet Romney is still polling +/- 1% with Obama.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Dropping the bombs again, Cherf? We all know at least on the left the candidates are thoroughly vetted. Someone who has the codes for the nukes must go through thorough back ground checks.But when a candidate is bought by the big bucks, the shenanigans begin. Romney is a mistake and most of his party is regretting him.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Dropping the bombs again, Cherf? We all know at least on the left the candidates are thoroughly vetted. Someone who has the codes for the nukes must go through thorough back ground checks.But when a candidate is bought by the big bucks, the shenanigans begin. Romney is a mistake and most of his party is regretting him.


--------
Really? Since Romney was vetted the previous time he ran for President and Obama was never vetted, what ? about Romney remain unanswered for you?

Why would Romney, (I think that was implied in your statement) need to be 'bought'? If elected, he will be one of the wealthiest Presidents ever to hold the office. He never took a salary as Governor of Mass, nor as the official of the Olympics.

He isn't looking for personal gain by earning a President's salary! He is already highly successful.

Please fill me in Northwoods Gal; who is 'most of his party' that regrets him? You seem to know ....


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Dropping the bombs again, Cherf? We all know at least on the left the candidates are thoroughly vetted. Someone who has the codes for the nukes must go through thorough back ground checks.But when a candidate is bought by the big bucks, the shenanigans begin. Romney is a mistake and most of his party is regretting him.
> ...


Cherf
Time to wake up. I am trying to go soft on you. Someone 
spilled your age and I am trying to be respectful.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Joeysomma
This stuff is so contaminated that it stinks to high Heaven.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > joeysomma said:
> ...


It is because I know that I know it smells terribly.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Cherf and Joeysomma. I knew my friends would answer the double standard questions. I knew the answers but apparently the leftist liberals think they have all the answers(NOT) again


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Ladies, do not break your vows.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Dropping the bombs again, Cherf? We all know at least on the left the candidates are thoroughly vetted. Someone who has the codes for the nukes must go through thorough back ground checks.But when a candidate is bought by the big bucks, the shenanigans begin. Romney is a mistake and most of his party is regretting him.
> ...


Alrighty then! Let's start with Republican Governors:
Susan Martinez R-NM
Chris Christy-R-NJ
Bobby Jindal R-LA
Rick Scott R- Florida.

Senators 
Rick Berg-R-ND
Scott Brown- R-Massachusettes
Linda McMahon -R CT
Dean Heller-R- NV
Ovide Lamontagne R-NH
Mark Meadows- R NC 
Linda Lingle R- Hawaii
George Allen R-Va
Tommy Thompson R- WI
Rick Santorum former Sen Pennsylvania

Cloumnists 
Peggy Noonan- Wall Street Journal
Mark McKinnon- Daily Beast
David Brooks -NY Times
Tim Pawlenty former Gov MN, worked as campaign consultant
these sources are from usa today.com, think progressive, and just plain googling.
I am sure the list will grow based on Romney's 47% comment.
I'll add to it as it goes along as I'm sure the list will keep growing longer and keep you up to date, Cherf


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Oops I forgot about Mr 999 Herman Kain who still believes his numbers could top Romney's.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I read a lot and watch the different news stations, Joey.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Romney is behind in all the polls, including the ones with Rightist bent. If he keeps shooting himself in the foot, I wouldn't start planning the celebration yet. Only time (and legal votes) will tell.

Are you interested enough to 
try Yahoo News for wide selection of articles. They give sources.



joeysomma said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies, do not break your vows.
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD said:
> ...


You're ruining their arguments with the audacity of truth!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Please don't refer to Mr. Thompson as Senator Tommy Thompson. He is not a Senator and has never been one and won't be if I can help it.


joeysomma said:


> Northwoods Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I have a question for my friends. Cherf, the yarnlady, janesway, bonbf3, lovethelake,
> I keep hearing that Romney won't release his tax returns. I really don't care how much he made. He is a man that cares about his country.
> But the other side NEVER considers that the man in the White House now has sealed every record he can, tried to have Rev Wright bought off , ect, ect, ect. That's ok.
> Another set of double standards !


Yes, there is another saying going around Nonnie about the two running for the President:

I should not worry about how Romney spends HIS money, but more concerned about HOW Obama spends MY money!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Northwoods Gal said:
> ...


Nice list, especially, with some good Conservatives! No reason for the list and no words from you as to why regrets. Just bombs of BS from you! Last I heard, every one is _still_ voting for Romney and gives him his/her support.

Especially heard the support from Tim Pawlenty who resigned from Romney's campaign staff because he got the great job he sought working as a lobbyist for a *bipartisan* workgroup. He's been searching for work awhile too, like most good working Americans. Hence, he will be working to bring Dems and Repub together and cannot be a supporter for any one Party; way to go Tim! Tim can still vote for only one man and that man will be Romney!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

The Dems have _nothing_ but spin and BS and are running scared!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, economically speaking, Romney knows since he is a business man,those figures at 47% of people who are receiving government assistance, will bankrupt the USA. This means that 53% cannot support that large number of people on gov. assistance. With our borders nearly wide open, we are getting more illegals who immediately apply for Welfare assistance.

We already had one person who was continually bashing us with her one liners. I do not respond to her or the rest of you who are taking up our time with your Democratic garbage.

The Queen has spoken so let it be written, and it will be done! I bow to the Queen in those red prada boots!

Janeway


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Janeway I have heard that too.
Thank you Cherf . I agree


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> The Dems have _nothing_ but spin and BS and are running scared!


Cherf
How is Petra?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thank you Janeway I have heard that too.
> Thank you Cherf . I agree


I hear an echo again.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf, janesway, lovethelake , bonbf3' Joeysomma , it seems the liberal troll dosen't understand that we are talking to each other but not her.
I keep heard terrible noises from that corner but they don't make any sense
Horrible interference , squeaking, 
Have a great day FRIENDs you know who you are


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf, janesway, lovethelake , bonbf3' Joeysomma , it seems the liberal troll dosen't understand that we are talking to each other but not her.
> I keep heard terrible noises from that corner but they don't make any sense
> Horrible interference , squeaking,
> Have a great day FRIENDs you know who you are


Thank you Nonnie, I am out of here for today and part of tomorrow as will have overnight company.

Janeway


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

So the Dems think Romney's 47% comments are his demise. 

Romney's comments were the truth and finally he can now talk to the public and explain why half of Americans cannot support the half of illegal and legal Americans for infinity. At some point, those needing assistance will be without any assistance while the working will keep whatever % the govt allows them to have. 

Some system the Dems want in place - huh? Thank GOD Romney stumbled into the comments that will put him in the White House!

Barack Obama will stumble at the debates because his comments are not the truth, and Obama doesn't want to discuss his policies and record. Why would he?

Anyone living through the previous 4 years knows things are not better, only worse, with nothing to hope for that will change the next 4 years under Obama's watch.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> So the Dems think Romney's 47% comments are his demise.
> 
> Romney's comments were the truth and finally he can now talk to the public and explain why half of Americans cannot support the half of illegal and legal Americans for infinity. At some point, those needing assistance will be without any assistance while the working will keep whatever % the govt allows them to have.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> So the Dems think Romney's 47% comments are his demise.
> 
> Romney's comments were the truth and finally he can now talk to the public and explain why half of Americans cannot support the half of illegal and legal Americans for infinity. At some point, those needing assistance will be without any assistance while the working will keep whatever % the govt allows them to have.
> 
> ...


Cherf
Keep in spinning. Just because you make a wish it does not mean it will be granted. Keep praying.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's another one for you


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billie B said:
> ...


"Depicted" is a vague word; he did NOT call them parasites. That would be others' interpretation of his comments.
And it was not I, but the Supreme Court that said voter fraud occurs.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billie B said:
> ...


Ingried,
"Depicted" is a vague word; he did NOT call them parasites. That would be others' interpretation of his comments.
And it was not I, but the Supreme Court that said voter fraud occurs.
Bonnie (bonbf3)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > SueLD, I agree. I feel so many of Obama's decisions and policies are absolutely wrong for America. Never before, do I remember, so much chaos, lies, ridicule, division and arrogance coming from the White House during a President's term.
> ...


I second Nonnie's thumbs ups!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


bonbf3
You don't need to defend Romney, even many leading Republicans got his message. And Mr. Romney himself is trying to walk away from what he said.
He is doing his usual 180.
I am trying to believe that his suffering from "something".
No well Individual ever stumbles as he does on such a constant basis.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

"Hello",... same group of the nasty knitters' brigade as on another thread spouting political and prayerful comments! No one else has any input as these people profess to know it all and are only speaking to a chosen few!!

IN my group of friends we are able to debate without trying to bully, and put down anyone else.

Your Holy Book you so often quote from sends a different message to my identical one. Maybe President Obama would have progressed easier with support and not constant opposition. Is nothing he has ever advocated of any good to your country? 

Our Australian Prime Minister is an unmarried athiest living with a divorced man..what do you have to say about that? And yes, we are interested in the USA political outcome, as you surely know we are all affected by world politics.

And yes, we have the extremes in good/ bad fortunes and attitudes as yourselves...maybe that will always be the case.

Grow up "Queen B's" enterage and be civil to your neighbours


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried 
Well, we probably agree only on our enjoyment of knitting. I think that one of us will be deeply disappointed in November, and I feel bad for whichever one it is. May the better man win.
Bonnie


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


bonbf3
Unfortunately the Supreme Court changed the scenario to the detriment of our Country.
It now is very possible for someone to win who has no qualifications to become President.

Sure hope that WE THE PEOPLE are not blinded by money.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Amen sister


JanetKyneton said:


> "Hello",... same group of the nasty knitters' brigade as on another thread spouting political and prayerful comments! No one else has any input as these people profess to know it all and are only speaking to a chosen few!!
> 
> IN my group of friends we are able to debate without trying to bully, and put down anyone else.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,
We agree again - I do NOT believe in buying elections. I'd like to see a $1million limit per candidate on spending for elections, no ads, no PACS, just speeches by candidates aired on all networks, written articles in all major newspapers and maybe on Facebook, and a few debates, also aired on all networks.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Really there is as much hatefulness from the other side. If you don't agree read ALL 84 pages not just a few.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


bonbf3
I TOTALLY agree with you.
Speeches and debates should give us a good insight into any Candidate.

But you see, the Media is the biggest beneficiary. They are raking in the money like never before and won't be willing to give it up.
We need more PBS Stations. And if WE THE PEOPLE support them so that they no longer need any funds from anywhere-else, we should get a true picture.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

Yes! I think the media is a main cause of the anger in our country. They foment controversy, and they try to get us riled up. Why should people who disagree over issues hate one another? But the media stirs this up. Journalism used to have standards. I remember actually studying that in high school - that the press was supposed to be neutral. You were never supposed to know how a tv news person felt personally about the issues. Now, they all seem to campaign for their own candidates, so we don't know what to believe. We need more honesty, more integrity from the top to the bottom of our society. Remember when "a man's word was his bond," and a "gentlemen's agreement" was a dealed sealed with a handshake? My father used to use the expression, "My word of honor," meaning honestly. Maybe the loss of that mindset is a big contributor to our problems. ?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3
You are so on target.
Not only does TV and Radio poison us, the Internet is even worse.
The very reason that I get news from around the World,
listen to it and read as much as possible and try to sort it out.
Unfortunately a certain segment of our Society today is glued to
very restricted sources of information. So gullible and the Stations take advantage of it.

And since we are from now on and forever in a global economy, knowing what goes on beyond our borders is more important than ever before.
Unfortunately some Folks have not woken up to this and are
unwilling to recognize it when they are being confronted with it.
Money is holding them in its grip and they do not even know when they are voting against their best interest.

As I listen to some People, I get the feeling they went from the 19th to the 21st Century and are totally lost as to where they have landed.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

People don't you get it yet. 

Our country is broke, broke. 

We have borrowed so much money this country will be bankrupt if it continues. 

We owe China so much money now that the interest will not be paid for up to 4 generations or more.

Our government is flooding the banks with money that is worth only 8 cents on the dollar. Just to prop up the economy. Money that has no backing. In other word it is worthless. Our credit rating as a nation is going down, which means we will have more trouble trying to borrow more money.

We have a goverment that has not pass a budget in 3 years, all they do is spend more.

If this keeps going we will be in a depression worst than the last one.

We are going to have to pay higher taxes,and I do mean higher and higher.

We can not afford the health care with all of the add on's that have nothing to do with it.

Yes I understand we need something to help people with health care. But it really has to be done in away that we can afford. We can't afford it now. Something or someone has to give.

The goverments in other country's are going broke too. Doesn't anyone get it.

This goverment and I mean all of it is out of control.If we as a person ran our money over what we have what do you think will happen?? Well it is what our goverment has done. 

We all have to step back and look at it. We as a nation can not live anymore beyond our means. 

We do not have the money flowing in as before, it is going out more than we are taking in.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> People don't you get it yet.
> 
> Our country is broke, broke.
> 
> ...


Thank you the yarnlady.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> People don't you get it yet.
> 
> Our country is broke, broke.
> 
> ...


theyarnlady
Oh your bleak outlook for our Country.
Yes, we have problems but we also have brains to deal with it.
We also have a workforce that if given a chance will bring us into fine shape again.
Bring our jobs back and we will flourish.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

November will come and go, and we will have to make the best of it. Sometimes I get so involved in politics that I forget how much more there is to life. We have our lives to live. Can we adjust to a president we didn't want? Some of us will have to. If my guy doesn't win, I hope to put it behind me and get on with the business of living my life, enjoying my family, and keeping up with knitting buddies, especially those on KP, no matter WHO they voted for! That's why we have a secret ballot! Say what you will, but you never have to say how you voted.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> "Hello",... same group of the nasty knitters' brigade as on another thread spouting political and prayerful comments! No one else has any input as these people profess to know it all and are only speaking to a chosen few!!
> 
> IN my group of friends we are able to debate without trying to bully, and put down anyone else.
> 
> ...


Oh dearest. I am already 5' 10", and that is without my Prada's. How much taller should I grow? I already have 3" heels, should I get 4" heels with platforms?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Oh dearest. I am already 5' 10", and that is without my Prada's. How much taller should I grow? I already have 3" heels, should I get 4" heels with platforms?


I _knew _ it! Even though my eyes have not befallen upon our Queen, I knew she was a lady of stature and towering fashion!

Hail to the Queen!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the lakes you are fantastic 

She posted on another site that everone was laughing at us. We don't laugh at others and we don't expect them to laugh at our problems. This election could change the world as we know it. And I don't find anything funny about that


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Love the lakes you are fantastic
> 
> She posted on another site that everone was laughing at us. We don't laugh at others and we don't expect them to laugh at our problems. This election could change the world as we know it. And I don't find anything funny about that


We laugh at what we don't understand!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Love the lakes you are fantastic
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > People don't you get it yet.
> ...


We do not have a goverment with brains that can't control spending. What workforce, the companys will go down too. Don't you get it yet. If the goverment taxes more the companys that can't afford it will close, they lose out to. Then the people who aren't hired will have to have entitlements. But that will not be there either. 
We are broke. I don't want to hear it's all Bush fault, yes he did cause problems, but the goverment we have now has added more then it's fair share to the problem. 
There is no more, naddy people whether you believe it or not we are going to have to give more than they can get. That includes S.S. medicare,and any goverment funded program. If you don't believe that you live in a fairy land.
They made fun of Paul Ryans budget, and boo him at AARP, why well we don't want to lose our money. Can't blame you but we are all going to have to take it, as we can't substain what is going out and not coming in. It's a fact, I am not chicken little the sky is falling it is already starting to fall. 
Either this goverement tights it belt, and after four years it has seen fit not too. Then it is time to move on. I am not saying Romney will not solve all that is going on. But at least he gets it. He was a business man he knows what profit and lost means. He and Ryan at least get it. We can not stay on the road we are on. People we have no money to back up any programs, let alone add new ones. 
And I do not place all the blame on Obama, the goverment has been part of this too. I do not want to hear oh it's the REB. fault it is all their faults. The system is broken .
Even our states are going bankrupt, open your eyes people we can not contiue on this course.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

There are states that have a surplus, and we should look at how they did it. Most of them lowered tax rates, and STOPPED THE AUTOMATIC BUDGET INCREASES. So many times over the years I have heard the Dems scream that those evil Rep are cutting the budgets and we are all going to be eating cat food. What they have done is stop the increases. That is not a cut, and it is what I and most Americans have had to do over the last four years, stop spending more than we have taken in. Why is that such a difficult concept? You can only take so much from people before they are broke, give up trying to get a head, and form horrible resentments. So when the government will get more of my money because taxes on all Americans will be going up January 1, how will I be able to afford my charitable contributions? I will have 10% less money, with gas doubled, groceries costs skyrocketing, I have already tightened my belt and I my future is not looking brighter. It may sound mean, and I am not mean. But when I spend over $400 more a month on gas and food than I did 4 years ago, and my income has not increased, I can't see a way out. I will be traveling back to Ohio several times by the end of the year. That will cost me thousands to help my parents that need me and they are in their 80's. I want to do it, it is an honor, but there are no discretionary money to use. I will find it, because it is the right thing to do, but no Girl Scout cookies for me in my future.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Love the lakes you are fantastic
> ...


Laughter can be a result from fear. And there is a lot of that going on these days.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Love of the lake, you get it.
But you must also understand if we continue on this course, even the states that balance their budgets will have problems. They recieve money from the goverment for programs too. They may have budgets in place but if goverment can't fund those progams their goes their budget too. 

That is what I mean about wake up too. The whole goverement is so set on spending money there is no net left to catch it.

To all who think they will get a tax cut if Obama is elected , watch what will happen. There is no way anyone who gets the job will be able to substain this nation with out more taxes. We do not and I mean we do not have the monies to keep up with what is being spent.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> There are states that have a surplus, and we should look at how they did it. Most of them lowered tax rates, and STOPPED THE AUTOMATIC BUDGET INCREASES. So many times over the years I have heard the Dems scream that those evil Rep are cutting the budgets and we are all going to be eating cat food. What they have done is stop the increases. That is not a cut, and it is what I and most Americans have had to do over the last four years, stop spending more than we have taken in. Why is that such a difficult concept? You can only take so much from people before they are broke, give up trying to get a head, and form horrible resentments. So when the government will get more of my money because taxes on all Americans will be going up January 1, how will I be able to afford my charitable contributions? I will have 10% less money, with gas doubled, groceries costs skyrocketing, I have already tightened my belt and I my future is not looking brighter. It may sound mean, and I am not mean. But when I spend over $400 more a month on gas and food than I did 4 years ago, and my income has not increased, I can't see a way out. I will be traveling back to Ohio several times by the end of the year. That will cost me thousands to help my parents that need me and they are in their 80's. I want to do it, it is an honor, but there are no discretionary money to use. I will find it, because it is the right thing to do, but no Girl Scout cookies for me in my future.


My prayers are with you. 
We are in The same boat as most less money higher everything else.
My mom and father inlaw are both in failing health. My mom lives in her house but my brother and sister in-law take care of her. She is three hours away and because of astronomical gas prices I don't see her often enough.
My father in-law lives 5 miles away at nearly 87 but his mind is going quickly because of blocked arteries in his neck. We check on him daily, my husband sees him every day. We cannot do much more because of limited income on our part.
We all have a government is letting the majority of us down. I have nearly ten years before I can collect SS and there won't be any. We lost our retirement 2 years ago and it gets harder every day. People don't understand that there is so much that we who worked all our lives putting money in SS and Medicare are having to do without because of the entitlement programs that have are giving everything we worked for to the illegals. There are many that don't even care. 
Our way of live is in jeapordy because of the present administration. Both sides are at fault. They just want to fill their pockets with our money and use it any way they see fit. My thought at this point is just get the hell out of the Middle East, stop sending our money to the muslim brotherhood who would just as soon kill us as to look at us. Save Israel and let the rest kill each other 
My grandchildren deserve a better life than we are going to be able leave them because of arrogant, ignorant politicians that cannot control spending, cannot pass a budget, and do what ever the hell they want to.
Fix this country before we help others countries that just want our money.
Cold maybe so, but tern limits are needed in the senate and the house.
Warren Buffet said that the economy could be fixed easily. If the GNP is over 31/2% they are not eligible for reelection. They don't need to be in there for life. They let special interest groups voices be heard over the American people's and they work for us
Wake up people because this election will change our lives for ever. And you are blind if you don't think so


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:



> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

RED ALERT! I just heard that the movie "2016," made by Dinesh D'Souza (really smart guy) about Obama's past will air on Fox News Channel (FNC) on this coming Sunday, September 30th at 9:00 p.m. Eastern.

I'm going to watch and record that one! I've heard it's outstanding!!


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie - excellent post!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie - excellent post!


Thank you Cherf.
This country is in such a critical position and there are to many that just don't see it.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> RED ALERT! I just heard that the movie "2016," made by Dinesh D'Souza (really smart guy) about Obama's past will air on Fox News Channel (FNC) on this coming Sunday, September 30th at 9:00 p.m. Eastern.
> 
> I'm going to watch and record that one! I've heard it's outstanding!!


Thanks Bonbf , email my family so they can watch it. So glad they are showing it, as live in and area that I know would not show it. Your a gem.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie - excellent post!
> ...


Nonnie
We have been in much worse shape and that was not all that long ago either and we started to crawl and got back on our feet. Had President Bush not messed up so royally, much would be so much better.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > "Hello",... same group of the nasty knitters' brigade as on another thread spouting political and prayerful comments! No one else has any input as these people profess to know it all and are only speaking to a chosen few!!
> ...


lovethelake
O dear, remember not to take your Prada to "parada" in parts of Amsterdam and some other Countries. You will attract like 
horse poop does flies. May pay for your trip however.


----------



## SueLD (Jun 22, 2012)

bonbf3 said:


> RED ALERT! I just heard that the movie "2016," made by Dinesh D'Souza (really smart guy) about Obama's past will air on Fox News Channel (FNC) on this coming Sunday, September 30th at 9:00 p.m. Eastern.
> 
> I'm going to watch and record that one! I've heard it's outstanding!!


Thank you Bonbf...I will be watching. Going to movies is way out of our reach these days. 9PM this coming Sunday.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Nonnie, not to worry We have had four more years of spending, and we just know it will get so much better in the next four years of spending. But of course the goverment is already broke so what a few more trillion added on. We will just live in our own little dream world and pretend that nothing has happen . Thats the spirit.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Yarnlady you are so right. Of course the country at least had a budget under Bush. Oh am I dreaming that too? NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf I think I have this right but can you reply to this. Or any of my friends
Bush took us into this war with congresses YES vote, by Clinton, Peloise, Reid, Kerry and Obama and the total house and senate, but this is all Bush's fault because he was president


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

lovethelake
O dear, remember not to take your Prada to "parada" in parts of Amsterdam and some other Countries. You will attract like 
horse poop does flies. May pay for your trip however


Thanks so much for the offer. Just got home from a cruise that included a stop in Amsterdam. Other than the museums I see no reason to return. But if you would like to send the money, I promise to use it on a future cruise.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bureau of labor statistics:
1949-2008. 
60 years 11 administrations from both parties 39 months of unemployment over 8%
Under Obama
43 consecutive months of unemployment over 8% with no end in sight and millions not being counted because they have lost Hope and are not looking


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf I think I have this right but can you reply to this. Or any of my friends
> Bush took us into this war with congresses YES vote, by Clinton, Peloise, Reid, Kerry and Obama and the total house and senate, but this is all Bush's fault because he was president


His lying Advisors suckered others into agreeing.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> I don't think anyone was taking about putting him in the oval office I believe he was being reprimanded for his unAmerican talk. Only another muslim would agree with his arrogance


 Do you really believe what you're saying ? Or are you just parroting something your neighbor said or maybe someone on Fox.

Do you REALLY way down deep believe that Obama is unAmerican, or a Muslim sympathizer? Has he show any leaning toward the violent propensities of a minority of terroristic outlaws?

PLEASE, stop and think for yourself. And then, if you can come to the conclusions that he is really unAmerican, please write me and enumerate your facts.
Billie


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf I think I have this right but can you reply to this. Or any of my friends
> Bush took us into this war with congresses YES vote, by Clinton, Peloise, Reid, Kerry and Obama and the total house and senate, but this is all Bush's fault because he was president


WRONG! Clinton did vote to go into the was, Obama did not. I don't think Pelosi did, but I couldn't say for sure.

And yes, by God, Bush did get us into that war on the basis of absolutely untrue information about weapons of mass destruction - or don't you remember that after there was a special investigator - one of Bush's men - went to Iraq to inspect these so called weapons, NONE were found. Therefore his pretext for entering the Iraq war was erroneous to begin with.
Billie


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Seems like you've already started! And I bet you don't believe in global warming either.
B.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > RED ALERT! I just heard that the movie "2016," made by Dinesh D'Souza (really smart guy) about Obama's past will air on Fox News Channel (FNC) on this coming Sunday, September 30th at 9:00 p.m. Eastern.
> ...


Hi, everybody. I'm sorry, yarnlady. I'm not such a gem, after all. The movie 2016 is NOT showing on Fox. It isn't true. So sorry. My son-in-law let me know. Sweet guy - he had my daughter call me instead of telling me on Facebook - so I wouldn't be embarrassed. Here's one comment from the internet:

"UPDATED: The movie showed up on YouTube over the weekend as rumors spread it would also be shown free on the Fox News Channel.

The filmmakers behind 2016: Obamas America are claiming a coordinated attack engineered by supporters of Barack Obama to suppress the box-office results of the movie, which is a critical look at the president."
I'm so sorry. I usually check things out, but I was so excited that I just plain fell for it - hook, line, and sinker.
Bonnie (bonbf3)


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf I think I have this right but can you reply to this. Or any of my friends
> ...


If I were supporting the Republicans, I would keep real quiet about Bush and the idiotic Wars. He gave false information to those he wanted to back him and they unfortunately trusted him.
OIL was the reason for Bush marching into Iraq and nothing else.
The truth will come out. We are beginning to get it little by little.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Yes, you are dreaming. Under Clinton, there was a surplus at the end of his term. Bush managed to spend us into a 2 plus trillion $ deficit. So what was that about a budget?
B


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Me also, double time...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Folks with Romney at the helm, we will get the "ride of our Lives" when flying after all he will be dictating to the FAA how to construct Airplanes.
He will make sure the Jets have windows which open in case there is a fire on bord and Oxygen is needed. SAY WHAT??????

Is this Man sane? 
Open windows in a pressurized Plane at 30,000 feet altitude and a speed of 400 miles/hour.

Like to find out who was his stand-in during tests in any School he attended.
He is flunking everything now.

Is someone pulling the biggest political prank on us or what?
Never heard or seen such insanity and have been around a while.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > People don't you get it yet.
> ...


Ingried,

For once I agree with what you have written:

"if given a chance''...
"Bring our jobs back and we will flourish."

Thank you for your support for Mitt Romney!


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


When were we in much worse shape?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


I've heard that before, but I don't see how we've benefitted from Iraq's oil.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Folks with Romney at the helm, we will get the "ride of our Lives" when flying after all he will be dictating to the FAA how to construct Airplanes.
> He will make sure the Jets have windows which open in case there is a fire on bord and Oxygen is needed. SAY WHAT??????
> 
> Is this Man sane?
> ...


Yes, there's a lot of political insanity out there. The media has whipped us all into a frenzy, and we are at their mercy - begging for more more more information to keep our hysteria going. I can't believe Romney said to have airplane windows that open. I've learned two things:
1. Don't believe it unless you hear it yourself from the person in question.
2. If it sounds crazy, there's probably more to the story.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anyone was taking about putting him in the oval office I believe he was being reprimanded for his unAmerican talk. Only another muslim would agree with his arrogance
> ...


I don't watch NBC, CNN, fox are really any tv. If you would like to READ his books you might learn something. Obama states I will side with my muslim brothers. He was raised by a muslim, his step father, in a foreign country
Don't preach to me about thinking for myself when you don't see the facts


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> "Hello",... same group of the nasty knitters' brigade as on another thread spouting political and prayerful comments! No one else has any input as these people profess to know it all and are only speaking to a chosen few!!
> 
> IN my group of friends we are able to debate without trying to bully, and put down anyone else.
> 
> ...


I don't think you have read enough on this thread of "how" those few are bashing us and one calling us "Bigots." We were just having fun talking until a few others showed up with "know- it-all" attitudes bashing us because of the way we intend to vote.

If you are going to make remarks, please make sure you "know" which party is calling whom ugly remarks. We have only been replying to those hateful remarks.

Why did you not try to correct the Democrats on this thread who have joined to "mock" us with their garbage and hateful words?

Yes, we have an appointed "Queen" who if you will read has led us into a very joyful reading thread. We have had a lot of fun talking about the those lovely Red Prada Boots. If you read those threads, you also will know we were just having fun.

So if you are just going to join in with the bashing, then I won't respond to you again on this thread as some of us are not responding to those who spurt vile words about us. If we don't respond, then you or others cannot get their "jollies" from bashing us for being for the party of our choice.

We Americans do have the freedom of choice but there are a few on this thread who think they can force us to change our minds with their hateful words. They are just blowing in the wind.

Janeway


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Bureau of Labor Statistics
1949 to 2008
60 years, 11 different( both parties) administrations
Total of 39 months of unemployment over 8%
Yonder Obama 
43 consecutive months( more the the 60 previous years) of unemployment of 8% with no end in sight and millions of people not being counted because they have given up hope and are not even looking.
Such happy times

If I have posted this twice well it just bears repeating


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446507170&R=8053673148311&P_name=Prada&N=4294912360+306418049&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=jDWCb.5

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418049&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446514213&R=8057253678304&P_name=Prada&N=4294912360+306418049&ASSORTMENT%3C%3East_id=1408474395222441&bmUID=jDWClXs

Life is one grand, sweet song, so start the music.
Ronald Reagan

So put on your shoes and dance to the music of truth


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Billie B said:
> ...


Weapons of mass destruction was the reason to go into Iraqi, and Clinton pass that info to Bush. 
What happened to them? You might ask Iran, 18 semi tractors headed their way were spotted on satellite. That was also reported. I had two nephews that served their country in Iraqi, Hussein had to go because of his treatment of those people. My nephews saw things NO ONE should have to ever see they are in there mid twenties and will live with those nightmares the rest of their lives


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf I think I have this right but can you reply to this. Or any of my friends
> ...


Don't take the Lord's name in vain on this site as we have kept it clean of cursing! If those are the only vile words you can use, then don't type anything.

You are another person I won't respond to as we have freedom of religion to respect.

Some of you people don't seem to respect Anything or Anyone so go elsewhere with your nasty words!

Janeway


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you Janeway


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Thank you Janeway


You are very welcome Nonnie as we do respect our religions and others should not disrespect us by writing curse words.

I will put those feathers back into place as they were "ruffled" by those hurtful words about my lord and savior. Amen!

As I have said before, we Indians believe when our spirit leaves this body, we are judged by our "hearts" and not by the religion we have practiced. Therefore, it hurts my "heart" to read how others so easily will take the "lords" name in vain.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


I have an opinion on this one, too. I think that Obama, being educated in a Muslim school at a very early age, has a gut-level avoidance of any criticism of Islam. When we learn things at an early age, they stick. I know there are some opinions that I picked up. For instance, I never liked Andy Williams. Then, one day I really listened to him. He sounded good - and nice. Then I realized that my mother hadn't liked him, and I had just unconsciously picked it up from her. I think prejudice, admiration, and lots of other things are absorbed by us at an early age. We have many people who just can't bring themselves to break certain rules they learned as children. Islam is a hard religion, and I think he just has an aversion to being critical of it. 
Not only is he not critical, but he supports Islam at every turn. He refuses to connect terrorism with Islam extremism, as is seen his the labeling of the Fort Hood terrorist massacre as "workplace violence." He has used euphemisms for other terrorist actions, and this has spread to the Department of Homeland Security. 
He also has effectively abandoned our long-time ally and friend, the root of our deepest held values, Israel. Again, it was drilled into him at an early age that Israel is to be hated and destroyed. How do you undo that? Again - the gut-level aversion seems to be there from what I SEE and HEAR.

THere are other examples that I see in emails, etc. - but I don't know if they're correct or not. I'm just trying to understand what I actually see and hear him do and say. I think he is definitely an Islam sympathizer. Also, I am truly afraid of what he will do if he gets another term BECAUSE OF five major things:
1 - his use of executive power to go around the checks and balances of Congress and get his agenda through
2 - his pushing through - along with the Democratic Congress - of the health care reform which was never made public and was clearly against the wishes of the American people
3 - his complete passiveness in keeping Iran from getting a nuclear weapon 
4 - his abandonment of Israel
5 - his comment, when he thought he was off the microphone, to the Russian leader Dmitry Medvedev in which he stated, "I'll have more flexibility after the election." 
Numbers 4 and 5 are reasons enough for me to never vote for him.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > theyarnlady said:
> ...


Garden Girl
Romney supports China's workers not ours.
He hailed how workers in China are "held" to put out the most for the least.
He got it right in China (as well as in Korea) workers as young as 9 (nine) live where they work. Large rooms with bunkbeds. a nail in the Wall to hang ones clothing and a chair. These Children work to support their Families who often live daytrips away and often they do not get to see them for years.
Modern day Slavery. And Romney smirked that that is "productive". Oh yes, drive these youngsters to an early grave and fill your Cayman Island, Belgium and Swiss Bank Accounts while not paying due Taxes. What a Gem Romney is.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


I'm glad you appreciate him! Actually, Romney has sharply criticized China for the theft of intellectual property and for currency manipulation. I know what the first one is - no clue about the second. He says he will stop that.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

bonbf3; Thanks for an awesome post! I could never vote for someone who would do any of your 5 steps; don't know how anyone could; but I know lots did and will again.

I wonder, too, if you got the memo about not responding to 'she who will not be mentioned?" 

We all agree we cannot argue with or fix stupid.


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf I think I have this right but can you reply to this. Or any of my friends
> ...


Ingried, well, I guess Clinton, Pelosi, Reid, Kerry and Obama don't have a mind of their own..Blame Bush for their decisions. Does this mean when Obama is out of office Bush will still be blamed for all of Obama's bad decisions? America's financial status has dropped twice under this President. That has never happened before even under Bush. When obama took office, we were No 1, we are now No 7. What don't you get?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl said:
> ...


Garden Girl.
Obvious you have difficulty understanding what I wrote.
I and appreciate him? Where does that fit?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I have an opinion on this one, too. I think that Obama, being educated in a Muslim school at a very early age, has a gut-level avoidance of any criticism of Islam. When we learn things at an early age, they stick. I know there are some opinions that I picked up. For instance, I never liked Andy Williams. Then, one day I really listened to him. He sounded good - and nice. Then I realized that my mother hadn't liked him, and I had just unconsciously picked it up from her. I think prejudice, admiration, and lots of other things are absorbed by us at an early age. We have many people who just can't bring themselves to break certain rules they learned as children. Islam is a hard religion, and I think he just has an aversion to being critical of it.
> ...


Joeysomma, there's a LOT we won't see on the mainstream media.
Obama also has in place the ability to take over just about everything from food to internet in case of a "national disaster." I think we have a national disaster right now. Who knows if he'll declare one in an attempt to take over. It seems impossible, but the idea of a loud little man with a teeny mustache marching 6 million Jews into ovens and gassing them to death sounds impossible, too.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


mariaps
What has happened to our Government according to you?
Do we now have 435 Reps. and 100 Senators plus others who individually decide to for example going to War?
Bush and his Co-Horts like Cheney and Rumsfeld gave false information to others and made them believe that Iraq should be attacked.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think we're at the point where our opinions are strong and we will not be swayed. Romney or Obama, we know where we stand. The undecideds are the only ones who are open to considering what we say. It gets to a point where we can no longer convince anyone and we are determined to defend our points of view and not budge. I think that's where most of us are now.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree bombf3 except I believe it has been in the hands of the undecideds for the last several months. Nothing said will sway anyone already decided which was Romney's point at the luncheon that everyone is talking about like as if his words were news!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > I think we're at the point where our opinions are strong and we will not be swayed. Romney or Obama, we know where we stand. The undecideds are the only ones who are open to considering what we say. It gets to a point where we can no longer convince anyone and we are determined to defend our points of view and not budge. I think that's where most of us are now.
> ...


I am with the two of you and Cherf also.
It seems like some would rather forget that a LOT of the information the Bush administration had was from Clinton's administration
Say way they want the decision to go to war was not made by ONE man alone.
I also believe Bush stated this was a war he would rather not have fought but OUR freedoms were at stake.
We all enjoy being able to voice our opinions because of those freedoms


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


To Ingried,

Garden Girl didn't say it. I did. At the end of your post, you said, "What a gem Romney is." I was just kidding you by saying, "I'm glad you appreciate him." I know you really don't think he's a gem. Sorry for the confusion. From now on, I'm going to start every post with To and the name I'm answering. I'm going to end every post with my name. 
Bonnie (bonbf3)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> I agree bombf3 except I believe it has been in the hands of the undecideds for the last several months. Nothing said will sway anyone already decided which was Romney's point at the luncheon that everyone is talking about like as if his words were news!


Right!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


To Joeysomma and Nonnie,
Yes, and 9/11 had to be answered.
Bonnie-bonbf3


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie. Ignorance is bliss, or forgetting important facts so you can blame someone else
It always surprises me the pick and choose mentality that some have


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Nonnie

Get it right please. Our Freedom was never at stake.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Our Freedom is at stake now, more than ever before. Not from another country taking us over, but from the powers that be from the inside.


Joeysomma
I referred to Apples and you speak of Oranges.
O Well, here we go again.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Well Ingried,

It took a second post , but I see you are trying to respond to my actual comment. I apologize for not making it simple enough for you to understand. Simply put, WE WILL BE "given the chance" to "bring our jobs back and ...flourish" IF WE ELECT ROMNEY. (Obama has NOT fulfilled your hopeful vision in his first term, and is not likely to in a second term.) So you see, we want the same thing!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> Our Freedom is at stake now, more than ever before. Not from another country taking us over, but from the powers that be from the inside.


Thank you Joeysomma as usual the leftist is always right! NOT
As the old saying goes IGNORANCE is bliss


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


As it was said, IF Obama is elected again (please God no)
who is he going to balame for the 4 last terrible years?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> joeysomma said:
> 
> 
> > Our Freedom is at stake now, more than ever before. Not from another country taking us over, but from the powers that be from the inside.
> ...


You don't say.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

mcguire said:


> mariaps said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Heaven forbid if Obama is re-elected, what a mess he will inherit from the past 4 years!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh, my, I was reading somewhere about an illegal on this thread who said:

Ich bin aus Essen und nun in USA.

I am from Essen but now in USA.

Wonder who this could possibly be who married so she could stay in this country and harrass many people with her vile words.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

News Flash:

When this or any thread has 100 or more pages, Admn. will divide it up so I have a suggestion:

The Democrats go to their own site:

The Republicans can continue to have fun on another thread with our Queen and her court of b-heads with our Prada boots!


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway, why don't you create a forum for the republicans, so we non republicans can have fun in these threads.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Oh, my, I was reading somewhere about an illegal on this thread who said:
> 
> Ich bin aus Essen und nun in USA.
> 
> ...


Your posts are so filled with hate. Grow up.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway what a wonderful idea.
I hope that happens but the noise seems to follow us around


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Yes, Nonnie it's the sound of your own voice following you around.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my, I was reading somewhere about an illegal on this thread who said:
> ...


Apperently north woods gal you haven't heard the trash out of some mouths toward us. We(conservatives) enjoy each others company and are having a good time. But the noise keeps trying to put a crimp in our fun. We really don't need it especially from someone not born in this country. And before you dare sayanything about that statement I have a ton of friends that are immigrants. They love this country and would never treat others like we have been treated by the noise


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

Nonnie, I have seen the trash from both sides. Everybody who has an opinion here has been trashed. I could show you a lot of posts where you have joined in the trashing yourself. There are no victims here. If you choose to post nasty remarks, get ready for the rebuttal. None except for one thread has been started by your fun group. It's more fun to hijack other peoples threads and do the trashing there, right?


----------



## Cheeky Blighter (Nov 20, 2011)

Nonnie and Janeway you are the noise and you and your friends so called fun is really disgusting. Northwoods Gal has your number. All you have is hot air and what you are spitting out is getting pretty rancid. Well done Northwoods Gal.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Yes, Nonnie it's the sound of your own voice following you around.


Not even close north woods will stop relying to your noise also


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Nonnie and Janeway you are the noise and you and your friends so called fun is really disgusting. Northwoods Gal has your number. All you have is hot air and what you are spitting out is getting pretty rancid. Well done Northwoods Gal.


Looks like the progressive group has invaded with another troll full of ______.
Maybe we should start our own invitation only group. We wouldn't be disbanded because we can get along and dont need to argue with each other


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Probably if truth be told progressives the truth hurts.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie, I have seen the trash from both sides. Everybody who has an opinion here has been trashed. I could show you a lot of posts where you have joined in the trashing yourself. There are no victims here. If you choose to post nasty remarks, get ready for the rebuttal. None except for one thread has been started by your fun group. It's more fun to hijack other peoples threads and do the trashing there, right?


We did not hijack this tread but you sure did


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie, I have seen the trash from both sides. Everybody who has an opinion here has been trashed. I could show you a lot of posts where you have joined in the trashing yourself. There are no victims here. If you choose to post nasty remarks, get ready for the rebuttal. None except for one thread has been started by your fun group. It's more fun to hijack other peoples threads and do the trashing there, right?


We did not hijack this tread but you sure did


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie, I have seen the trash from both sides. Everybody who has an opinion here has been trashed. I could show you a lot of posts where you have joined in the trashing yourself. There are no victims here. If you choose to post nasty remarks, get ready for the rebuttal. None except for one thread has been started by your fun group. It's more fun to hijack other peoples threads and do the trashing there, right?


We did not hijack this tread but you sure did
There are several new trolls that have not been on here except for the last 15 or 20 pages or less. Reinforcements must have been called it.
And yes I have called ONE names after being called names many time by her. She knows who she is and there are several that we don't respond to any more
Keep your ignorance, closed minded views. I assure you it dose not bother me in the least


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Nonnie, I have seen the trash from both sides. Everybody who has an opinion here has been trashed. I could show you a lot of posts where you have joined in the trashing yourself. There are no victims here. If you choose to post nasty remarks, get ready for the rebuttal. None except for one thread has been started by your fun group. It's more fun to hijack other peoples threads and do the trashing there, right?


*How many lies are you up to now Northwoods?* I just looked up the original poster of the most active threads the Conservatives post on. Guess what, I *caught you in yet another lie * since 5 of 5 OPs are not hijackers but Conservatives.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Nonnie and Janeway you are the noise and you and your friends so called fun is really disgusting. Northwoods Gal has your number. All you have is hot air and what you are spitting out is getting pretty rancid. Well done Northwoods Gal.


What is wrong now in your group, Lily, that you and your evil friends have to post here instead of where you can love on each other in harmony? Actually where you all trash each other and have trivial posts. PS I suggest you refrain from investing in the market because you know nothing about same.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie and Janeway you are the noise and you and your friends so called fun is really disgusting. Northwoods Gal has your number. All you have is hot air and what you are spitting out is getting pretty rancid. Well done Northwoods Gal.
> ...


Cherf
Our group is just fine. You should see the fun we have behind the scenes. You are providing all of the material.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway, why don't you create a forum for the republicans, so we non republicans can have fun in these threads.


You just cannot stay away from the truth or state it can you Northwoods. Seems neither side is interested in your posts or lies; not sure anyone knows where you belong.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey conservatives should we just stick to our private group or let the prog keep thinking they know what they are doing?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway, why don't you create a forum for the republicans, so we non republicans can have fun in these threads.


Oh, I, didn't realize we are here to please you. I remember you used to be part of the non Republican group until you weren't.

If you are looking for a place to fit in, I cannot imagine this is home for you.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie and Janeway you are the noise and you and your friends so called fun is really disgusting. Northwoods Gal has your number. All you have is hot air and what you are spitting out is getting pretty rancid. Well done Northwoods Gal.
> ...


Yes, Nonnie, but that cannot have any fun when they cannot read our private posts so they * must * infiltrate here!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Helgajr1 said:


> somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????


I saw people interviewed on TV that said they were paid to register at acorn offices, paid for each name they put into the books, one gal said she went back several times, at least 20, got paid well, and she said she did indeed vote 20 times. Others have vote by mail ballots and they have used the ones of dead relatives to vote more than once. I see it as easy to vote more than once. Our voting is all mail in now, Wa. has had serious problems, and I guess they figured it might help if it was all mail in. some did not get voters pamphlets this last time. what a shame, but those counties said they had no money for them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

deshka said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????
> ...


I saw similar reports and read about them in the newspaper.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

deshka said:


> Helgajr1 said:
> 
> 
> > somebody enlighten me please .. I cannot figure out were the fraud part comes in....when I go to vote I first have to be registered.. and I registered many many years ago , so my name is in the book... when I vote I have to sign my name next to the printed one in the book..so I can only vote once ... so were does the voter fraud come in ????
> ...


This story is so old it grew Moss.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my, I was reading somewhere about an illegal on this thread who said:
> ...


Janeway
You must be screaming in pain because of stupidity Ouch..
When are you going to report me? You are not a good Citizen if you don't.
By the way, I am in Europe right now and if you report me they may not let me back into the Country. Hurry up.
By the way, Essen is just one of the Cities I am from. I am a Gypsy you know. I chose Ingried as my Avatar because I saw how dumb some of you are and figured that my real name would give you a lot of trouble spelling it. And I thought you could manage spelling Ingried, how wrong I have been.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Northwoods Gal said:


> Janeway, why don't you create a forum for the republicans, so we non republicans can have fun in these threads.


We were on this thread before you started trolling. I kow you from "way" back on other sites.

I think you should go "troll" elsewhere as we were having a lot of fun on this thread. Why don't you go back to LillyK (AKA) Conan'OK's site and finish the fight on that thread! LillyK threw you off that site so now YOU are trolling other sites to try to cause trouble.

You "non-republicans" as you wrote can just go elsewhere with your curse words as I won't reply to any of your comments.

I don't have time to "fix" people who get their "jollies" from "trolling" other sites with hateful words.

Our Queen had spoken -- we B-heads don't reply to anyone who is hateful. Hail to our Queen in her Red Prada Boots!

Happy crafting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

ConanO'K said:


> Nonnie and Janeway you are the noise and you and your friends so called fun is really disgusting. Northwoods Gal has your number. All you have is hot air and what you are spitting out is getting pretty rancid. Well done Northwoods Gal.


Oh, why don't you and Northwoods Gal finish your fight elsewhere. You threw her off "your" site because she is a troller. I know you from another site, but your words don't go anywhere except in your own mind.

Yes, NWG might think she has my number, but remember that highway has at least two (2) lanes! You and NWG are "trollers" who go to other sites with your hatefulness.

Why don't you just stay on your hateful site and leave us alone as I told NWG, I won't reply to anymore of your vile words.

The Queen of B-heads has spoken, let it be written, and it shall be done!

Hail to the Queen in her Red Prada Boots!

Happy Crafting!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> ConanO'K said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie and Janeway you are the noise and you and your friends so called fun is really disgusting. Northwoods Gal has your number. All you have is hot air and what you are spitting out is getting pretty rancid. Well done Northwoods Gal.
> ...


Amen, Cherf, a few "trolls" are just jealous because we don't trash each other so they "just" had to join in to do their usual trashing of anyone in any site.

As the "old" saying goes, just ignore them and they cannot infilterate us or upset our fun.

The Queen has spoken, so let it be written and done! Hail to the Queen of B-heads in her Red Prada Boots!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Hey conservatives should we just stick to our private group or let the prog keep thinking they know what they are doing?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > ConanO'K said:
> ...


I agree Cherf. 
Many change their identities on a regular basis so that's others don't know who they are but they are easily found out.
Most of this thread has been about the fraudulent practices of them and their party. FRAUDS are FRAUDS and they wonder why the majority of Americans are complaining about their FRAUDULENT ways


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Please! KP current rules place distinction between Forum at large and privately managed threads. It is a balance to avoid overwhelming the Admin while still avoiding bullying.

Freedom of Speech still reigns here, red Prada boots or not.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie, how is your daughter and grandbaby? Have you been busy with those "knitting needles?"

Babies sure do grow up fast as my youngest GC is 9 years old so I don't have any little ones. Instead of buying her toys, etc., she enjoys shopping as a true woman does with a lot of window shopping! I must show her some Red Prada Boots soon!

Your GD's name is lovely. I have a cousin who's new GD is named Lakely. Sometimes, these youngesters come up with the strangest names.

Must go as those "knitting" needles are getting cold and lonesome as winter is around the corner and my charity work is behind so must burn some midnight oil. If we have severe winters, people will need warm hats, scarves, shawls and gloves to keep warm. 

I also sew scarves, shawls, hats and mittens out of fleece fabric that is very warm. The shawls are made with pockets in each end which makes it handy to put the hands into or store objects in. People seem to really love them.

I also make quilts that are larger than baby size but not twin size for our local fire department as they do love them to wrap people in from an auto accident or a fire as some people run outside from a fire with just jammies on so the quilts are used for those people to keep warm.

Happy crafting!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nonnie, how is your daughter and grandbaby? Have you been busy with those "knitting needles?"
> 
> Babies sure do grow up fast as my youngest GC is 9 years old so I don't have any little ones. Instead of buying her toys, etc., she enjoys shopping as a true woman does with a lot of window shopping! I must show her some Red Prada Boots soon!
> 
> ...


Hi Janeway,
They are doing great, jaundice over the weekend but settling down. My needles have been busy most of the summer with, sweaters, dresses and blankets. 
When our knit shop was here we knit hats for the needy every fall, scarfs too.
With keeping my grandsons for our daughter to work, no day care for my grands, that keeps me really busy. Love my grandsons so it is a real blessing.
I'm working a my first sweater for me and am enjoying it greatly
Enjoy your crafting, getting back to mine now
Have a great day


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

snoozi_suzi said:


> Please! KP current rules place distinction between Forum at large and privately managed threads. It is a balance to avoid overwhelming the Admin while still avoiding bullying.
> 
> Freedom of Speech still reigns here, red Prada boots or not.


* snoozi-suzi is correct. I think everyone should post both here and in the Lean/Left group whatever we want to say. Freedom of Speech goes for everyone, both ways, on both sides, doesn't it? Let's begin posting fairly Conservatives!*


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> snoozi_suzi said:
> 
> 
> > Please! KP current rules place distinction between Forum at large and privately managed threads. It is a balance to avoid overwhelming the Admin while still avoiding bullying.
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Oh, yes, we must start posting on their lean to the left or whatever they call it. Freedom of speech is a two (2) lane road. But remember to write "simple" words so they can understand without using a dictionary.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm going to act like a lazy, Progressive.

I'll type the original post where it appropriately belongs and then copy/paste into the Lean/Left membership group so they can see it albeit briefly. 

The leader, ConanO'k, will, of course, delete my posts if they don't confirm to her views, but at least I'll give her a job and treat the Progressives fairly.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Janeway said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


We could also open a new account with a fraudulent name


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> * snoozi-suzi is correct. I think everyone should post both here and in the Lean/Left group whatever we want to say. Freedom of Speech goes for everyone, both ways, on both sides, doesn't it? Let's begin posting fairly Conservatives!*


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]

Oh, yes, we must start posting on their lean to the left or whatever they call it. Freedom of speech is a two (2) lane road. But remember to write "simple" words so they can understand without using a dictionary.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]
We could also open a new account with a fraudulent name[/quote]

I thought we (which is really only "1" ) already had that in place? :XD:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

News Flash: (An email funny)

This morning the Muslim Brotherhood warned the US that if the US continues meddling in Egypt, Lybya and other potential hot spots in the Middle East, they intend to cut off America's supply of 7-11 and Motel 6 managers.

If this action does not yield sufficient results, cab drivers will be next, followed by Dell, AT&T and AOL customer service reps.

Finally, if all else fails, they have threatened NOT to send us anymore presidents.

Its gonna get ugly, people!

Quick put on those Red Prada hip Boots!


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > * snoozi-suzi is correct. I think everyone should post both here and in the Lean/Left group whatever we want to say. Freedom of Speech goes for everyone, both ways, on both sides, doesn't it? Let's begin posting fairly Conservatives!*
> ...


Oh, yes, we must start posting on their lean to the left or whatever they call it. Freedom of speech is a two (2) lane road. But remember to write "simple" words so they can understand without using a dictionary.[/quote]

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:[/quote]
We could also open a new account with a fraudulent name[/quote]

I thought we (which is really only "1" ) already had that in place? :XD:[/quote]
True, but what's good for the goose is good for the gander as the old saying 
Goes, one of my grandmothers and moms favorites


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Janeway said:


> News Flash: (An email funny)
> 
> This morning the Muslim Brotherhood warned the US that if the US continues meddling in Egypt, Lybya and other potential hot spots in the Middle East, they intend to cut off America's supply of 7-11 and Motel 6 managers.
> 
> ...


 :XD: Brilliant! :lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> News Flash: (An email funny)
> 
> This morning the Muslim Brotherhood warned the US that if the US continues meddling in Egypt, Lybya and other potential hot spots in the Middle East, they intend to cut off America's supply of 7-11 and Motel 6 managers.
> 
> ...


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > snoozi_suzi said:
> ...


Good point. Also, if we're nice, maybe someone will actually think about some of our posts and consider our candidate. ?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I just received this in an email from Generation America, the group for "seniors" that was started after many people left AARP. Here is the article for all who are interested.

I hope that everyone will please at least read #3. It's of particular interest to anyone who is now a senior citizen or will someday be one. That's all of us, God willing.

"We have collated a number of President Obama quotes for your review. When read in concert, these quotes paint a disturbing outlook and view of America from our 44th President. Can we afford another four more years? If it isn't clear to you and your friends and family by now, this November 6th is the most important day in our nation's history. Please remember to forward this to 20 of your friends and family.

1. "But I think it is an imperfect document, and I think it is a document that reflects some deep flaws in American culture, the Colonial culture nascent at that time."- Illinois State Senator Obama during a panel discussion about the U.S. Constitution that aired on Chicago's WBEZ-FM on Sept. 6, 2001. Do you agree that the Constitution is an imperfect document?

2. "The truth is that right after 9/11 I had a [U.S. Flag] pin. Shortly after 9/11, particularly because as we're talking about the Iraq war, that became a substitute for I think true patriotism, which is speaking out on issues that are of importance to our national security." - Senator Obama explaining why he refuses to wear a U.S. flag pin on his lapel during an interview with KCRG-TV in Cedar Rapids in Oct 2007. What was the President really protesting? Was the President ashamed of our Patriotism or our American ideals that our flag stands for?

3. "At least we can let doctors know - and your mom know - that you know what, maybe this isn't going to help. Maybe you're better off, uhh, not having the surgery, but, uhh, taking the painkiller." - President Obama responding to a question from audience member Jane Sturm about whether or not the government is the right place to make judgments on healthcare procedures during an ABC news sponsored Q&A on healthcare in June 2009. Do you want a government bureaucrat to determine which procedure your mother, father, husband or wife receives?

4. "We can't drive our SUVs and eat as much as we want and keep our homes on 72 degrees at all times ... and then just expect that other countries are going to say OK. That's not leadership. That's not going to happen."- Senator Obama at a campaign speech in Portland, OR at Waterfront Park in May 2008. Should our liberties be determined by what other countries think?

5. "It's because you have an obligation to yourself. Because our individual salvation depends on collective salvation." -Senator Obama speaking at a Wesleyan University graduation ceremony in May 2008. Do you agree with the President?

6. "Well, Charlie, what I've said is that I would look at raising the capital gains tax for purposes of fairness." -Senator Obama responding to Charlie Gibson as moderator in an April 2008 debate with Hillary Clinton. If you want to downsize your home after owning it and paying off your mortgage after 30 years, should it be fair for the government to tax more from you because of fairness?

7. "The market will take care of everything, they tell us. If we just cut more regulations and cut more taxes -- especially for the wealthy -- our economy will grow stronger. Sure, they say, there will be winners and losers. But if the winners do really well, then jobs and prosperity will eventually trickle down to everybody else. And, they argue, even if prosperity doesn't trickle down, well, that's the price of liberty. Now, it's a simple theory. And we have to admit; it's one that speaks to our rugged individualism and our healthy skepticism of too much government. That's in America's DNA. And that theory fits well on a bumper sticker. But here's the problem: It doesn't work. It has never worked."- President Obama speaking about the economy to a group in Kansas on Dec 6th, 2011 at Osawatomie High School. Do you agree that the "success" of the last four years proves the previous 200 plus years wrong?

8. "On all these issues, but particularly missile defense, this, this can be solved but it's important for him [Vladimir] to give me space. This is my last election. After my election I have more flexibility." - President Obama speaking to Russian President Medvedev after a joint press conference in Seoul, Korea without realizing there was an open microphone in Mar 2012. After raiding Medicare for over $500 million dollars for ObamaCare, delaying Medicare price increases until after the election, and the request to delay missile defense, what else is the President delaying until after his re-election?

9. "If you were successful, somebody along the line gave you some help. There was a great teacher somewhere in your life. Somebody helped to create this unbelievable American system that we have that allowed you to thrive. Somebody invested in roads and bridges. If you've got a business - you didn't build that. Somebody else made that happen." - President Obama during a campaign speech at a Roanoke, Virginia fire station in July 2012. Since 35% of Generation America members are self-employed or own their own business, who do you think built their businesses?"

References:
http://www.newsmax.com/InsideCover/obama-constitution/2008/10/27/id/326165
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21138728/ns/politics-decision_08/t/obama-stops-wearing-american-flag-pin/#.UClr86Bt1SU
http://hotair.com/archives/2009/07/21/video-let-them-eat-painkillers/
http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5h-wpxs1Re-8vx2Zk5xnYygW1W67w
http://www.lvrj.com/opinion/19595329.html
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/DemocraticDebate/story?id=4670271&page=1&singlePage=true#.UGIBM6Cz7dk
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2011/12/06/remarks-president-economy-osawatomie-kansas
http://thelede.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/26/microphone-picks-up-obamas-private-exchange-with-medvedev/


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


bonbf3
Check the latest, your Candidate is Ryan with Romney in tow.
And oh the Name Ryan has for Romney.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Real great guy. NOT, NOT, NOT
Communist muslim arrogant


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Janeway said:
> ...


Nonnie
That is all that some of you have been doing for ever now.
Where have you been.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Ingried,
Maybe Ryan in 2020. Right now we have brains and brains. A good combination!
Bonnie (bonbf3)


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Ingried,

Nonnie was not serious, but you have made an accusation. You need to step up and "name names." I'm sure we would all like to hear, so don't be bashful!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Garden Girl
Didn't think I addressed you. Got to jump in, don't you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Someone maintained that there IS no voter fraud. Just about 5 minutes ago, I listened to a report of 198 illegals who registered to vote in south Florida. Not only that, but it takes two months to fix it (???), so the errors might not be corrected in time for the election.

What? If they can count the errors, they can identify the errors - therefore get ten bureaucrats to eliminate twenty names each, and the problem is solved. ?? How long can that take?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

How do you have a private "members only" topic on KP?


----------



## mariaps (Sep 4, 2011)

Ingried said:


> deshka said:
> 
> 
> > Helgajr1 said:
> ...


Old but very true. You think voter fraud is ok?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Voter fraud - YES. Just this morning, Thursday, September 27, 2012, I heard on tv that they discovered 198 illegals had registered to vote in south Florida. Now they're saying it takes two months to correct and might not be fixed in time for the election.

What!!!??? 198 names - get 10 people in the elections office to remove 20 names each - done in 30 minutes! How hard can it be?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

mariaps said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > deshka said:
> ...


Voter fraud - YES, IT EXISTS. Just this morning, Thursday, September 27, 2012, I heard on tv that they discovered 198 illegals had registered to vote in south Florida. Now they're saying it takes two months to correct and might not be fixed in time for the election.

What!!!??? 198 names - get 10 people in the elections office to remove 20 names each - done in 30 minutes! How hard can it be?


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you garden girl.
Who's favorite song is
Gypsy'sTramps& Thiefs?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> How do you have a private "members only" topic on KP?


Not sure unless you contact Admn. about setting up a private thread. I don't feel this is fair and KP Admn. should not have given that ability to anyone.

I am on other forums but they do not allow anyone to bash someone else as is allowed here on KP forum. If someone bashes someone else, then they are banned from the forum. Someday, KP will come crashing down because of all the bad-mouthing they allow from a few KP users.

Anyone can read those "private" sites; however, if you reply to any of their bashing, the "dominate one" can delete it so you cannot voice your opinion as on other sites. But they can continue bashing you without you having the ability to defend yourself. This is totally unfair.

KP is a wonderful forum as I have learned so much about crafting of all types, but they have allowed a few "bad apples" to bash others with their hateful words. There are soooooo many talented people on this forum that it is a shame that a few are ruining it for others.

My knitting, crocheting, counted cross stitching, quilting, etc., has improved so much since joining this forum. I have learned how to make those crafts easier and faster so charity will receive many, many more items this year. This is what this forum should be all about learning new crafts and teaching quicker steps towards a finished product.

Some of you on this thread have become "wonderful friends" and I have some email addresses so we can continue with civilized conversations about anything without being interrupted with hateful words from unhappy people who have come on this thread only to harrass others.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > How do you have a private "members only" topic on KP?
> ...


You are so right Janeway.
It's sad that the bad apples that never reply to anything but General Chit Chat cause so much discord


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Nonnie, have you noticed that it is very quiet on the bashing from the uglies this morning? Guess they are back bashing each other on their "private" site.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Nonnie, have you noticed that it is very quiet on the bashing from the uglies this morning? Guess they are back bashing each other on their "private" site.


Yes it's been quite since yesterday. Only the normal one who cannot seem to stay away.
Really nice


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cherf said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dearest. I am already 5' 10", and that is without my Prada's. How much taller should I grow? I already have 3" heels, should I get 4" heels with platforms?
> ...


Lovethelake, did you tire of all the garbage reading on this thread and finished a craft project? We have missed our Queen. All is quiet on the water front this morning.


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Ingried,

You may have "addressed" Nonnie, but your accusation was done in public and extends beyond Nonnie herself to "some of you" meaning some of us. Even if you kept your charge to Nonnie alone, I have a right to defend her.

So, what do you have to say? Can you back up this charge or must you back down?


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

GardenGirl:

Ingried is shaking in her shoes! She'll *never* be able to name _any_ Conservative that used a fraudulent login name, so, for the first time ever, she'll be quiet.

You've got to feel sorry for her, she isn't welcome in the Lean Forward/Lean Left group so she can only post in the public threads to do her public bashing.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you again Garden girl.
You will also find that they only pick and choose what they want to reply to.
I have only used the one name and I think I joined in February of 11 when I found a link to KP from another site.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Salutations

I for some reason was not getting a notification about the action on this thread. Huuuummmmmmmm me thinkist that this is not passing the sniff test. Or I was just having a Royal Pre Senior Moment.

I did get a notification about the LL site. The one thing that struck me was the use of the word "enemy" to describe us on a recent post. And they have the audacity to refer to us Conservatives as "hate mongers"

Been spinning my gold. Really just merino, alpaca and silk. Up to 800 yards. But I need tons more, because when I plied it, it is is maybe fingering weight. It is very tweedy looking, so I am going to have to use two strands to make what I think I want to make. I have yarn to make a Coco Chanel type jacket. Need to make that first. See how it looks. Because there is no way I am going to knit up something with my handspun without knowing how it will turn out. Besides that I need to spin up a lot more. Maybe it will be next summer's project

I then got hooked on the news. Was waiting to hear the speeches at the UN, but then got onto other things

Just remember, don't get you panties in a bunch. We are too lady like to do that, and they are not worth it.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


Good for you Ingried! Couldn't agree with you more.
Billie


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> GardenGirl:
> 
> Ingried is shaking in her shoes! She'll *never* be able to name _any_ Conservative that used a fraudulent login name, so, for the first time ever, she'll be quiet.
> 
> You've got to feel sorry for her, she isn't welcome in the Lean Forward/Lean Left group so she can only post in the public threads to do her public bashing.


GardenGirl - did you just say someone used a fraudulent login name? Oh, my gosh - that's a case of fraudulent I.D. right here on KP!!! See - it really does exist!
Bonnie (bonbf3)


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Billie B said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Billie B said:
> ...


This is a lot of criticism by the people who elected Clinton, the married guy who diminished the office of the presidency by getting a b___ job by a young intern, no less - in the Oval Office. The same party that elected this president, in spite of his questionable associations, his nonexistent background information, and his admitted past use/abuse of illegal drugs. This is the same president who told us the Middle East terrorist acts murdering our ambassador and 3 other Americans were caused by a video that "hurt feelings," then used the American producer as a scapegoat, identifying him and giving his location, thereby endangering his safety. This is the same president who continued to tell us that lie for an entire week after the Secret Service determined that Al Qaeda was responsible. He's also the guy who pushed through his health care plan against the will of the the people and without giving ample time for Congress to read it. "People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones."


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

BONBF3

On a roll girl


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> BONBF3
> 
> On a roll girl


Too right, lovethelake! I've got to put this soapbox back in the closet. It's just that there's so much at stake.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Darlin'

That is why being 5'10" I wear 5" spike Prada's......always on my soapbox


----------



## soloweygirl (Jun 9, 2012)

bonbf3, keep the soapbox out and use it often.

Despite all the boasting about his economy, Clinton actually started the whole mess. Deregulation caused the booming economy and the "balanced" budget he so boasts about. It took 6 to 8 years for the housing loans to adjust, by that time Clinton was no longer in office. Way to go Clinton. Obama should really be blaming Clinton, not Bush.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Someone maintained that there IS no voter fraud. Just about 5 minutes ago, I listened to a report of 198 illegals who registered to vote in south Florida. Not only that, but it takes two months to fix it (???), so the errors might not be corrected in time for the election.
> 
> What? If they can count the errors, they can identify the errors - therefore get ten bureaucrats to eliminate twenty names each, and the problem is solved. ?? How long can that take?


Bonbf3
Oh year, that "someone" again. Don't we know it well!


----------



## mcguire (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope the administror will stop this at 100. Tired of it all.
Vote for who you want, forget all the bickering.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

mcguire said:


> I hope the administror will stop this at 100. Tired of it all.
> Vote for who you want, forget all the bickering.


Then why do you continue to read and post? Seems like a waste of your time and energy.

But a good point....................................

Need to find a new name for our little group. Let's think of one.

Game on


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

As JFK said
Let us not seek the Republican answer or the Democrates answer but the RIGHT answer.
Let us take RESPONSIBILITY for the future.
That responsibility includes following the CONSTITTION and telling the truth a quality very lacking in this administration in every aspect


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > GardenGirl:
> ...


No, I did not say that. Nonnie joked about it and Ingried followed up with an accusation...


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


I said that because I was accused by someone of not being around here very long. 
And it seems that there are some that change their names as often as they wake up
I have never changed my name and I have been here for nearly two years.
I also find it interesting that some NEVER post on anything but the political questions. I read every post every day and never see some anywhere else


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> mcguire said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the administror will stop this at 100. Tired of it all.
> ...


Freedom fighters


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I am so disappoint, and yes I was warned, but I tried to post on the Progessive forum and was attacked.


But at least, I tried. I have a clear heart, but that was not good enough.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Darlin'
> 
> That is why being 5'10" I wear 5" spike Prada's......always on my soapbox


Would you laugh if I told you I'm 5'5" IN 5" heels - on a good day? Now you know why I keep my soapbox handy.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> bonbf3, keep the soapbox out and use it often.
> 
> Despite all the boasting about his economy, Clinton actually started the whole mess. Deregulation caused the booming economy and the "balanced" budget he so boasts about. It took 6 to 8 years for the housing loans to adjust, by that time Clinton was no longer in office. Way to go Clinton. Obama should really be blaming Clinton, not Bush.


I'd love to see that!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

soloweygirl said:


> bonbf3, keep the soapbox out and use it often.
> 
> Despite all the boasting about his economy, Clinton actually started the whole mess. Deregulation caused the booming economy and the "balanced" budget he so boasts about. It took 6 to 8 years for the housing loans to adjust, by that time Clinton was no longer in office. Way to go Clinton. Obama should really be blaming Clinton, not Bush.


Thanks for the encouragement, soloweygirl!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > mcguire said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am so disappoint, and yes I was warned, but I tried to post on the Progessive forum and was attacked.
> 
> But at least, I tried. I have a clear heart, but that was not good enough.


Well shame on them. I hope you're not hurt.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-103818-19.html#2158355

No. Just glad I tried. I know sometimes we can get silly and snarky, but I do not think I ever tried to be hurtful.

I am just glad I have you guys.

I am trying to think of a new neame. Do we need a wardrobe change and a new leader just to change things up? We only have to change the name of our group, not our beliefs or our screen names to make our point


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-103818-19.html#2158355
> 
> No. Just glad I tried. I know sometimes we can get silly and snarky, but I do not think I ever tried to be hurtful.
> 
> ...


Might be a shot in the arm for us! Nonnie suggested Freedom Fighters. Maybe there are some others. I'll sleep on it.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-103818-19.html#2158355
> 
> No. Just glad I tried. I know sometimes we can get silly and snarky, but I do not think I ever tried to be hurtful.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry they attacked you but yes, you are our friend and we will protect you. I will polish your Prada boots as you got them dirty in the other site.

I don't know why KP allows them to continue being so hateful with everyone. In my opinion, those people aren't doing any crafting just bashing everyone else as most dominate people do -- it is their way or the highway.

I think KP should give them the highway as they are the only ones I have found on this site who are so hateful and use such bad language.

Welcome back to this home, but yes, we need a new home as we must think of a "private site name" and also a new wardrobe.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Diamonds and denim could be good
Most if us probably have both


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Diamonds and denim could be good
> Most if us probably have both


The D.D's, ya but they might think we are Dems


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Red diamonds and denim


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> GardenGirl said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Nonnie
What a boring Life you must be leading.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Cherf said:


> nannykints said:
> 
> 
> > I am a regesterd Republican but do not always vote that way..you don't have to if you don't want to ..I guess everybody in your state of Mass doesn't feel that way or it would not be Blue... Florida was red before last year and it turned Blue and a Jeb Bush was govener..
> ...


Personally I think we must listen very carefully to what is really going on in our world-- we have a House full of politicians who don't want our current President to succeed, we have certain politicians who have signed an agreement to vote certain ways- swayed by $$ from big business who have supported them when running for various offices, etc. 
I am a senior and have worked very hard to obtain SS- my belief is that we (the people) need to become more involved and we need to make changes. Any elected official should be able to serve only two terms in any office- u pay into ss, u get the same medical insurance we all get, and when u leave this job, ur salary stops and u look for a job-- just like the rest of us.

OK- since we're all being so honest, I just had to get my voice heard also. May God show us and lead each of us to vote for the person who can lead our country in the best way for ALL people.

May God Bless You and All Those You Love


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Cherf said:


> nannykints said:
> 
> 
> > I am a regesterd Republican but do not always vote that way..you don't have to if you don't want to ..I guess everybody in your state of Mass doesn't feel that way or it would not be Blue... Florida was red before last year and it turned Blue and a Jeb Bush was govener..
> ...


Personally I think we must listen very carefully to what is really going on in our world-- we have a House full of politicians who don't want our current President to succeed, we have certain politicians who have signed an agreement to vote certain ways- swayed by $$ from big business who have supported them when running for various offices, etc. 
I am a senior and have worked very hard to obtain SS- my belief is that we (the people) need to become more involved and we need to make changes. Any elected official should be able to serve only two terms in any office- u pay into ss, u get the same medical insurance we all get, and when u leave this job, ur salary stops and u look for a job-- just like the rest of us.

OK- since we're all being so honest, I just had to get my voice heard also. May God show us and lead each of us to vote for the person who can lead our country in the best way for ALL people.

May God Bless You and All Those You Love


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nicholas81 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > nannykints said:
> ...


Nicholas81
Your voice counts. Every voice counts.
I have been working hard with a number of Resident Aliens who have been studying for their Citizenship and just two weeks ago they were sworn in. I attended. A moving Ceremony and immediately thereafter they had a chance to register to vote. All of my "Students" did and so did a good 80% of the rest of the new Citizens. It was heartbreaking to hear how ugly they felt having been treated as Non-Citizens
in the last year. How well I know how that has evolved. Have had a lot of ugliness thrown at me here on KP. This exactly was a drive for my Students to become a Citizen and have their voices heard. 58 Nations were represented
and the minority was white. It spoke loudly.
It became obvious that these new Citizens will take their voting
now and in the future very seriously.

I am also very proud of these People putting in so much time to
study about the laws of this Country and the Constitution.
They will be fine Citizens.
Some had little knowledge of the English language when we started and now they are doing quite well and some have even enrolled in Adult classes. 
I have learned a lot from each one of them.

And if some Folks here think they know my Citizenship(s), you don't and never will find out either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nicholas81 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Ingried, I think what you did for the new citizens was wonderful.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Ingried, I am impressed with your dedication to a new homeland...despite a few nasty personal comments on KP.
I lived through many years of uneducated namecalling in my primary school years, but maybe due to that, I now feel I am able to see life in a 'balanced' way.
We are all different, but our differences make a tastier fruitsalad in the end.
Keep up your good work. I send you my best wishes, Janet,Australia.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholas81 said:
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Ingried, I am impressed with your dedication to a new homeland...despite a few nasty personal comments on KP.
> I lived through many years of uneducated namecalling in my primary school years, but maybe due to that, I now feel I am able to see life in a 'balanced' way.
> We are all different, but our differences make a tastier fruitsalad in the end.
> Keep up your good work. I send you my best wishes, Janet,Australia.


JanetKyneton
Thank you. 
Just a small gesture of thanks to a Country which will give these new Citizens a whole new Life. 
I did not come here to stay, I came to study and fell in love
with one of its finest Citizens but the People I taught came here
for very different reasons and I am seeing their future in their
new Homeland as Sunshine after much pain and deprivation.
It moved me to tears seeing young pregnant Women wanting
their first born to be an American with an American Mother. I assure everyone that they will always be thankful to have had a chance to come to this great Nation in which most People are truly kind and caring.
I saw People dressed in their finest to give this Ceremony and this new step in Life the respect it deserves.
Everyone was clinging to the little Flag given to them. I am just so sure that it will have a very special place in their homes.

The oldest to be sworn in was going on 100 years of age.
Having come here at a very advanced age and as soon as
possible applied for Citizenship. I shall never forget the
smile on this fragile Person's face when the Certificate of Citizenship was handed over and registration to vote was the next priority. How can we match that ever?

No matter how hard some Folks here try to be ugly and hateful,
I know that MOST Americans are the finest People in the World. I have lived and travelled wide and far and know it first hand.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> I am so disappoint, and yes I was warned, but I tried to post on the Progessive forum and was attacked.
> 
> But at least, I tried. I have a clear heart, but that was not good enough.


I'm with you all the way! I posted completely factual posts to the secret forum and all were deleted as expected. The progressives cannot handle the truth or listen to anyone or tolerate anyone who does not agree with their beliefs. They preach tolerance yet want to tell the Church how to run, people how to think, businesses how to operate, doctors how to care for the sick, etc..

If Obama wins this election it is not a reflection on Romney but a confirmation of the dumbing down of America that has been going on for way too long. I will prepare my family and hold onto what we have earned. Time to take stock and ignore anyone who ignores the truth.

If you don't believe in the ignorance go ahead and read the posts in the left forum or on the dem blogs or listen to the biased media.


----------



## Cherf (Dec 7, 2011)

Bonbf3, I truly doubt Ingried wrote the post about helping folks become citizens. When have we ever seen logical thoughts and complete sentences from her. I'm not suggesting she may not help folks but certainly a phantom writer now helps her. Regardless I cannot respond to someone so spiteful and insulting and has written so hateful posts.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Ingried,..Wow, I have gone all "goosey" reading your account of the Citizenship Ceremony.

Our 'Macedon Ranges', Central Victoria area of many kilometers, but small population, has an "Australia Day Ceremony" every 26th January and the Mayor presides over a similar Citizenship Ceremony as you describe.

Each new citizen receives a Certificate and a Native Tree in a small pot to plant in their garden. Also a very moving occasion.

I well remember attending my own Dad's ceremony in the early '50's, his pride (and relief) to be finally accepted as an Aussie, despite being in the Indo-Dutch forces training Aussie troops in Cairns, Nth. Queensland.

We were victims of the Indonesian uprising against the Dutch, altho' my Mum and I were Aussies. Luckily we found a loving home with Nana in Australia..but I was the only 'coloured' pupil in a school of 1000 students..I will NEVER forget my first 5 years of schooling here!! I tremble now!

My Dad's family is scattered to The Nederlands, Indonesia, Germany and California, USA, and I keep in touch by visiting them and Facebook. So I am interested in World 
news, and can knit too!! (I am being a bit naughty here!)

I will keep checking up on this thread, and support your wise words Ingried..Janet, Australia


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bonbf3, I truly doubt Ingried wrote the post about helping folks become citizens. When have we ever seen logical thoughts and complete sentences from her. I'm not suggesting she may not help folks but certainly a phantom writer now helps her. Regardless I cannot respond to someone so spiteful and insulting and has written so hateful posts.


That never occurred to me.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Nicholas wrote:

Personally I think we must listen very carefully to what is really going on in our world-- we have a House full of politicians who don't want our current President to succeed, we have certain politicians who have signed an agreement to vote certain ways- swayed by $$ from big business who have supported them when running for various offices, etc. 
I am a senior and have worked very hard to obtain SS- my belief is that we (the people) need to become more involved and we need to make changes. Any elected official should be able to serve only two terms in any office- u pay into ss, u get the same medical insurance we all get, and when u leave this job, ur salary stops and u look for a job-- just like the rest of us.

OK- since we're all being so honest, I just had to get my voice heard also. May God show us and lead each of us to vote for the person who can lead our country in the best way for ALL people.

May God Bless You and All Those You Love


What do you mean by (The House Republicans)don't want him to succeed? If you mean they do not want him to succeed with his World Order, socialistic view of the world, then I pray they do. If you mean that they don't want him to succeed in ruining our National Security by apologizing to terrorists, I pray they do. If you mean the don't want him to trample on Freedom of Religion by imposing HSS, I pray they do. 

What I believe is that the House wants America to succeed, and wants America to be safe from terrorist home and abroad. That the pursuit of economic success is possible and not destroyed by stiffling small business and over taxing tax payers.

If you think the House is in bed with big business, then why isn't there an outcry for the Senate to atleast vote on budgets proposed by the House? Why has the Senate not passed a budget for almost 4 years or even brought one to The Floor? The Dems have control over the Senate, so in my opinion, their lack of taking care of business proves they do not want America to succeed. If Harry Reid spent as much time taking care of Senate business and less time charging Mitt Romney of felonies maybe we could get our country back on track. How does one more forward, when the Senate refuses to do their job? If that is what you call 'change' how is that working for you and for the rest of us?


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> Nicholas wrote:
> 
> Personally I think we must listen very carefully to what is really going on in our world-- we have a House full of politicians who don't want our current President to succeed, we have certain politicians who have signed an agreement to vote certain ways- swayed by $$ from big business who have supported them when running for various offices, etc.
> I am a senior and have worked very hard to obtain SS- my belief is that we (the people) need to become more involved and we need to make changes. Any elected official should be able to serve only two terms in any office- u pay into ss, u get the same medical insurance we all get, and when u leave this job, ur salary stops and u look for a job-- just like the rest of us.
> ...


It's a disaster. Foreign policy is a disaster. Domestic policy is a disaster. The citizens are divided, angry, and suffering. Time for change before all hope is lost.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bonbf3, I truly doubt Ingried wrote the post about helping folks become citizens. When have we ever seen logical thoughts and complete sentences from her. I'm not suggesting she may not help folks but certainly a phantom writer now helps her. Regardless I cannot respond to someone so spiteful and insulting and has written so hateful posts.


Cherf
I am the phantom and you are a ..............cake.
Perhaps you missed the compliment you are giving me.
I know you would love to have command of a vocabulary as I do. It is a zenith you won't reach. You have shown no progression so far.
I know you are just so envious of others it is getting your gall.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> lovethelake said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholas wrote:
> ...


Happy to report that Citizens are doing fine with the exception of a few cookes.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Cherf said:


> Bonbf3, I truly doubt Ingried wrote the post about helping folks become citizens. When have we ever seen logical thoughts and complete sentences from her. I'm not suggesting she may not help folks but certainly a phantom writer now helps her. Regardless I cannot respond to someone so spiteful and insulting and has written so hateful posts.


Cherf
Oh here is the proverbial Pot.......................................


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3, I truly doubt Ingried wrote the post about helping folks become citizens. When have we ever seen logical thoughts and complete sentences from her. I'm not suggesting she may not help folks but certainly a phantom writer now helps her. Regardless I cannot respond to someone so spiteful and insulting and has written so hateful posts.
> ...


bonbf3
There is A LOT that is escaping you.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Maybe. Maybe not so much. Does that mean there actually IS a phantom writer, and that's escaping me? I'm open to enlightenment.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Ingried,..Wow, I have gone all "goosey" reading your account of the Citizenship Ceremony.
> 
> Our 'Macedon Ranges', Central Victoria area of many kilometers, but small population, has an "Australia Day Ceremony" every 26th January and the Mayor presides over a similar Citizenship Ceremony as you describe.
> 
> ...


JanetKyneton
Hello Janet. Thank you.
Never forget that the dumbest behave the dumbest.
They always have such a need to elevate themselves and think
poking fun at others will accomplish that. Not by a long shot.

One of my Grandmothers was Dutch and we learned her language very well - she made us study it each and every day.
It is a gentle sounding language I have to say.

Thank you again Janet.
Ingried


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

freedom fighters with pearls and denim


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Bonbf3
She fails to enlighten anyone
I also find it funny that foreigners have to come here to be educated because of lack of decent schools where they are from. Using foreign aide normally never paid back which would be better spent on American students


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Bonbf3
You fail in everything.
I already was WELL educated when I came here.
There is something like HIGHER LEARNING when the bright
become exchange Students and sometimes are the discoverers
of vital cures. But what do you know.
Nothing "funny" about People wanting to learn. You should try it sometime.
My Country of birth has EXTREMELY high standards for learning
and is a World Leader in many things. I doubt that you would
ever make it through even one Semester there.

Keep on looking stupid, you are trying your best obviously.
Your efforts are in the wrong direction, sadly to say.

Foreign aid is being used by many American Students abroad.
Learn all about it.

I have always paid my own way and plenty of Taxes besides.
In fact I supported the education of many Americans royally
and have been more than happy to do it.

You just keep on writing to remove "all doubt........".


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Come on, Ingried! "Sometimes are the discoverers of vital cures.."??? You're only a "surgical nurse (cosmetic surgery)"---not Madame Curie!


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

bonbf3...as a Hostmother to many tertiary American students on our farm,as they attend our Melbourne University in Australia , I am amazed that you did not know that so many of your students finish their education abroad!!
That was a truly uneducated and silly thing to say surely..?

My husband and I holiday in Georgia USA with a student's family , and they with us also, because of our involvement with the International Student Exchange program..I have found that exchange of culture and opinions is a wonderful experience.

So, please do NOT expound your misguided theory that Foreign students study in the USA because their own country education is inferior...I would not have cared for so many American Students surely if that was the truth.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

GardenGirl said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


bonbf3
Here we go again. I NEVER said that I did. Get it!
Dxxx you are dense.
ONLY a surgical Nurse and what have you done?
Ever assisted in putting a new face on an accident victim?
Ever assisted in transplanting skin on a burn victim?
Reconstructed hands crippled by Arthritis?
You are really uneducated about reconstructive and cosmetic Surgery.
My expertise in Medicine is very extensive. But won't elaborate on that since it would be way over hour head.

In know, I know, facelift is all you can think of. Goes with your territory of restricted information.

Congratulate yourself on being ignorant.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Not only that, but why then are we so far behind all the other countries in standardized tests? It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> bonbf3...as a Hostmother to many tertiary American students on our farm,as they attend our Melbourne University in Australia , I am amazed that you did not know that so many of your students finish their education abroad!!
> That was a truly uneducated and silly thing to say surely..?
> 
> My husband and I holiday in Georgia USA with a student's family , and they with us also, because of our involvement with the International Student Exchange program..I have found that exchange of culture and opinions is a wonderful experience.
> ...


JanetKyneton
Congratulations on caring for exchange Students.
We have for years "parented" foreign exchange Students.
They have been the best and the brightest Students here.
Their schooling in their Home Countries very often put them way ahead of your Students here, sorry to say.
But then our Students always gain a wealth of knowledge when they go abroad. If only all Students could participate in such programs.

At least you and I can enlighten some a little about
the World around us.


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


Before you go off on your rant, I was referring to Hillary, not Bill, Clinton who voted to go to Iraq. Remember, Bill was no longer in office and so could not vote. Small detail.

Also, before you start badmouthing Obama's health care program, think how happy you will be when you need to get your Medicare from a voucher, and when you spend it all, there'll be no more. You should read all things about health care, not just the right propaganda.

As for Bill Clinton, what his sex life consisted of, is definitely reprehensible, but in the end, it has nothing to do with how he governs. Please note his Dem. convention speech - Could good ol'e W have done that????
Billie


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


bonbf3
PLEASE read what you just posted. PLEASE.
You are writing against your "cerebral roommate's" remarks.
Are you allowed to disagree? Wow.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3, I truly doubt Ingried wrote the post about helping folks become citizens. When have we ever seen logical thoughts and complete sentences from her. I'm not suggesting she may not help folks but certainly a phantom writer now helps her. Regardless I cannot respond to someone so spiteful and insulting and has written so hateful posts.
> ...


You have just been insulted by Ingried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Cherf said:
> 
> 
> > Bonbf3, I truly doubt Ingried wrote the post about helping folks become citizens. When have we ever seen logical thoughts and complete sentences from her. I'm not suggesting she may not help folks but certainly a phantom writer now helps her. Regardless I cannot respond to someone so spiteful and insulting and has written so hateful posts.
> ...


you have just been insulted by Ingried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


You have just been insulted by Ingried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


You have just been insulted by Ingried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


you have just been insulted by Ingried.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Insulted by Ingried.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> JanetKyneton said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3...as a Hostmother to many tertiary American students on our farm,as they attend our Melbourne University in Australia , I am amazed that you did not know that so many of your students finish their education abroad!!
> ...


Excuse me for correcting you, janetKyneton, but I did not make that comment about students from other countries having inferior schools. My only comment on this subject was:

"Not only that, but why then are we so far behind all the other countries in standardized tests? It just doesn't make sense."

Apparently you wished to call someone else misguided, uneducated, and silly.

How nice that you hosted exchange students. It is a good program. I'm also interested to hear that you visited Georgia, where I live.
bonbf3


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Billie B said:


> bonbf3 said:
> 
> 
> > Billie B said:
> ...


Billie B
First let's put out there a fact that if everyone in Washington who cheated on their Spouse would have to leave Town, Washington would be a Ghost Town.

As to ACA (Affordable Health Care aka Obamacare) I am getting the distinct feeling those those who are against it must have one foot in the grave already and don't care that they are
voting against their own interest. They realize that once they are dead they no longer need care and care would be extremely hard to come by once Wall Street gets a hold of managing it. What other explanation could they have for being against it?


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Nonnie said:
> ...


What is good for the Goose is good for Ingried.


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

WWWEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLL ladies of the Queendom

Have a wonderful day, breathe, and pray for those whose hearts and souls that are broken, almost beyond repair.

God wants us to be happy and peaceful, so I order you be that way. In other words, others can talk to my Pradas, because the Queen does not care


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Equality you see.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Equality.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > Cherf said:
> ...


Equality.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

theyarnlady said:


> Ingried said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


I tremble.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> Billie B said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


"Everybody does it," is a child's excuse for bad behavior. My family and friends don't behave like that, and even if they did, I would hope for better in a President of the United States. The fact that people don't mind so much is just what I mean when I say he diminished the office of the presidency.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Ingried, I have just re-read the posts and relise that it was Nonnie? who wrote about the Foreign students...so apologies to accidently quoting it to bonbf3.

Yes, if only all students could have the wonderful opportunity to study, and LEARN abroad, maybe so many rifts in the World could be avoided. 
Plus our youth are the future leaders of our respective countries.

Eric and I had the most interesting holiday in the USA which also included an invitation to be guests at a 'Coloured' Church Service..what an experience! We were made so welcome as were our hosts and 2 other noncoloured friends. The music, singing together and generous love shown to us...we will never forget that.
When I travel abroad, I am often delighted to be asked to speak about our Australian ways and am repaid with interst and smiles.

A Grand-daughter is in Africa at the moment with a Church group helping to build a Community Kitchen in a village. Then in January another G/daughter travels to India with a group of 15 Uni students from all over Australia to learn and assist if possible. I am so pleased that they will actively involved.

Cherf..your garden looks so beautiful...do you ever open it to others...either to raise money for Charity, or just to make someone else's day happier? Just a thought.

Ingried, what amazing experiences you must have.You and your work colleagues are marvellous..thank you for your dedication in all you do.


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

oops..realise*


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ingried said:


> theyarnlady said:
> 
> 
> > Ingried said:
> ...


This is for Ingried, and it is written by bonbf3:

Good grief! I never said anything about foreign students being educated in the United States. I made one comment that we are behind other countries in standardized testing. THAT was my comment. These posts get so long that it's sometimes hard to tell who said what. However, it would be nice to make sure you have the right person before you start blasting someone. This is two people who are directing their anger toward me about something I didn't write. Annoying.
bonbf3


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Ingried, I have just re-read the posts and relise that it was Nonnie? who wrote about the Foreign students...so apologies to accidently quoting it to bonbf3.
> 
> Yes, if only all students could have the wonderful opportunity to study, and LEARN abroad, maybe so many rifts in the World could be avoided.
> Plus our youth are the future leaders of our respective countries.
> ...


----------



## JanetKyneton (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you bonbf3..and anger is not my way. Janet


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

JanetKyneton

I have thad the good fortune to have travelled all of Europe by the age of 6 and it felt all so normal to me that I continued
doing so as much as I could in my Life. Sure, settled down to marry and have a family but always "got out" as much as possible.
Have a husband who has been a World Traveler with his job.
Same with our Son. We are Citizens of the World and we love it. Mingling with other cultures broadens one's horizon, an education no University can give.

Putting yourself into a foreign environment teaches you a lot about yourself and makes you so aware of things that need changing about you.
We all have some habits annoying to others. 
Some People however feel that everything they do is the right way and others need to adjust to them. Poor Folks. 
Our young are changing that, they are melting into the World
and love it.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

JanetKyneton said:


> Thank you bonbf3..and anger is not my way. Janet


For JanetKyneton 
I'm glad. It's hard not to get upset with some of the posts. It's also hard sometimes to figure out who said what when the posts get so long.

I see that you and Ingried have both lived in other countries and seem to have a bond. Others have, too, but you two are the ones I know. My daughter and her husband have lived in other countries, and they also seem to bond quickly with people who have done the same. They also make so many good friends from other countries. I think it does broaden a person. I've met their friends, and they are - well, so much like us! I think many of us on this forum love hearing from people in different countries. It amazes me how much alike we are in the things we care about. That's why I hate to see such ferociousness when we get into politics. But - it's a very touchy subject right now. Anyway, my whole point is that I enjoyed what you said about traveling, and I've seen that same feeling of freedom and adventure in my daughter and her husband. In fact, with 5 children now, they still yearn to be "on the road."
bonbf3


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

Just came back from Europe and have no intention of going to the main continent again. Want to go to G. B. though.

But other than that, they all seemed too robotic, too identically dressed, too high of taxes, too socialist for me. I did not get any sense of individualism. Maybe I needed to be in the country side more and not the cities. But if others enjoy it, go for it and enjoy.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

lovethelake said:


> freedom fighters with pearls and denim


Love it


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

bonbf3 said:


> Nonnie said:
> 
> 
> > bonbf3 said:
> ...


Probably because they teach to the test and don't teach anything else
I worked in the system for nearly ten years. It was really sad
That's why my grands are going to private schools where there are less then 50 in the graduating class and they receive millions of dollars worth of scholarships


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-114407-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

